# Garmin Instinct - light and powerful



## Nemo_Sandman

First day with the graphite Instinct. (I wanted the white tundra but it was not available...)

I come from Garmin Flagship the Fenix 5X Plus and I have decided to give a chance to the Outdoor watch.

Why ?
The price ! It is almost a third of my Fenix 5X Plus.
The lightness ! It is a watch to forget while on your wrist.
The display !! No colours but so easy to read, I first thought the backlight was blocked on "on" !!!
The Bezel is really protecting the glass.

Now I was not certain about the low resolution of the screen but eventually the display is so clever it is a pleasure to use: I don't mind about the low res... The fonts used are perfectly readable and the Instinct is generous in informations. The use of the "Eye" on the upper right with animations and pertinent information is absolutely brilliant.

The ergonomy is the almost same as the Fenix Series with little twists: for example hold the set key bring your to alarms/timers/stopwatch/GPS sync Time... And a long push on ABC get you to the ABC functions (a short press goes to the widgets like on a Fenix)
So the ergos are very clever !! And you got already a very easy to navigate into the menus and you can manage to be at a clock or two away from your favorite functions !!

Something I really appreciate: the watch is really responsive: no delay between the screens and menus. This is a pure pleasure to use it.

Black and white but gorgeous: there is something half vintage and half military in the way in this display almost like a e-ink watch. This is something to experiment in a shop to see how clear and and easy to read at any angle it is.

There is many more things I will re-discover on this very light (52 grams) and brilliant watch.
It is fast in GPS acquiring and fast also in "Finding My Phone". I'm amazed !!

Stay tuned for some update !


----------



## Rocat

That actually looks good. Can't wait for more of your observations on this watch.


----------



## Miklos86

Thank you for the presentation! The display looks like e-ink with great contrast. Tomorrow I'll drop by Garmin to see what's up. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmonkey

Man I wish there was a solar version of this watch. Even a solar-assisted version, like the new Casio Rangeman. Casio Tough Solars have spoiled me :/

Thanks for the write-up though, this watch is getting harder and harder to say no to


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I just wanted to quote Kristian, a fellow forumite on the Garmin forum, as he sum it up very well also about The Eye of the Instinct.

"Just wanted to express my enthusiasm about the circular display insert in the Garmin Instinct - how shall we call it, disc? eye?

The more I use the Instinct the more I realize that Garmin put REAL effort into how to leverage and best utilize this round insert. They went far beyond just using it as a gimmicky reference to the Casio G-Shock. I love that they customized the appearance of what are essentially little widgets or data fields specifically for that shape:
- the moon phase in the disc is nice and big, fits perfect into the circle of course
- the sun path between day and night is a nicely done circular shape
- the loading progress as a circle in the disc
- all the other watchface options customized for the full circle shape
- the activity icons when entering the activity choice
- the GPS connecting process
- the use of this disc as a separate data screen for the activies.

Well well done, Garmin. At first it seems a copy of the Casio's eyelet, but the more I use it the more it is clear that Garmin's use of this circle display insert is waaay more functional and elegant than Casio's."

https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...rt-is-awsome-real-functionality-well-executed

100% agree.


----------



## Miklos86

tekmonkey said:


> Man I wish there was a solar version of this watch. Even a solar-assisted version, like the new Casio Rangeman. Casio Tough Solars have spoiled me :/
> 
> Thanks for the write-up though, this watch is getting harder and harder to say no to


I'm afraid it's still some ways off. Casio knows everything there is to know about solar charging, yet even they could only produce a solar-assisted GPS watch. Also bear in mind that the RangeBeast has beastly solar panels as well. The added features of the Instinct - HR sensor - draw even more energy.


----------



## tekmonkey

Miklos86 said:


> I'm afraid it's still some ways off. Casio knows everything there is to know about solar charging, yet even they could only produce a solar-assisted GPS watch. Also bear in mind that the RangeBeast has beastly solar panels as well. The added features of the Instinct - HR sensor - draw even more energy.


Agreed. But for me, that's why it would be "solar-assisted" basically meaning the more features you use (gps, HR, bluetooth, etc) the faster the battery would drain (the longer it will need to charge with solar)

Because my use case for something like the instinct would be to use it as a watch (time, 2 other timezones, stopwatch, countdown timer) with occasional compass. I would only turn on the HR sensor during my workouts 3x a week for an hour and a half, and would only turn on GPS while swimming outdoors / mountain biking / running which is about 3x per week as well. And maybe once per week BT to sync the workouts (if possible with cable, I'd do that instead)

My idea is basically depending on your usage, you "could" "in theory" maybe get away with just solar power, and have the charger there just in case or if you don't have access to much sun (looking at you, northern european climate for the next couple of months)

That would absolutely be my killer digital / do it all / workout / survive the apocalypse / travel the world watch

One can dream


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The GPS fix is fast and even made in "cover" situation". I live in a top floor and the fix is made "through the roof". Also in the entry of my building without seeing the sky (urban canyon) the fix was made and iit even surprised me !!










No drunkman syndrome. You can notice how accurate is it on the bridge far from urban canyons.










Heart monitoring. nothing new, look how the "grey" is done by playing with black pixels. this is really vintage in style and charming.









You can, like on the Fenixes, choose what information the display is providing...










In the eye is the indicator that I use an North oriented display, this is not a compass.










No cartography but it's not an issue for my use. Same for navigation as I use straight line navigation, I just need a bearing and the distance, the rest: I can manage.










Another easy peazy lemon squeezy feature: music control: it works perfectly and again it is fast in respond.










Knowing the Fenix 5X and the Fenix 5X Plus this Instinct is real pleasure to use, so fast and easy. I love the timer for example. You got the current time, the timing and the set of the timer and in the eye a graphic representation in circle !
It's one of the tool I need everyday and this is so clever that Garmin has gathered alarms/stopwatch/timers together at one hot key (SET long press) also clever to regroup the ABC functions under the ABC long press button. Those "in-house" shortcuts are just the expression of the cleverness of the designers.


----------



## Odie

One thing that stands out to me is how FAST the GPS lock is. Indoors, it takes me 3-5 seconds. Outdoors, maybe 1-3 seconds. One video I watched about the GPR and the long trek he was taking, was how long it took for a GPS lock..I counted 60 seconds in the video. Not good if you lose a signal.

I think the vibration is more strong with the Instinct, than the MK1. The display is very nice, even for a negative display.




























The ability to have more than one timer:










The ability in GC to choose your alarms..my Descent doesn't have the option:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> The ability in GC to choose your alarms..my Descent doesn't have the option:


Ah! I did not know that !! This is great !!

Very sharp beautiful pictures !! Thank you !

Yes this Instinct is really a new animal standing on the shoulders of various Fenix versions ! It is light and fast !!
SO light and sturdy I'm not afraid to wear on the right wrist with the B5000 on the left wrist !!

BTW
I'm looking for a way to transmit waypoint from GC or Garmin Explorer app into the Instinct if you got any hints ! 

I can transmit from the Instinct to the Garmin Explorer app by simple sync but not the other way around...


----------



## adnj

Nice pics!

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another face!









And another one...


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Ah! I did not know that !! This is great !!
> 
> Very sharp beautiful pictures !! Thank you !
> 
> Yes this Instinct is really a new animal standing on the shoulders of various Fenix versions ! It is light and fast !!
> SO light and sturdy I'm not afraid to wear on the right wrist with the B5000 on the left wrist !!
> 
> BTW
> I'm looking for a way to transmit waypoint from GC or Garmin Explorer app into the Instinct if you got any hints !
> 
> I can transmit from the Instinct to the Garmin Explorer app by simple sync but not the other way around...


I'm not that strong when it comes to the Navigation side. I'm still trying to figure out how to Navigate and create breadcrumbs at certain points of my Walk, Hike, etc.

You should go back to your post on Garmin's site, someone responded with an idea for you to try.


----------



## Odie

Oh and for those that are bored and want to see the EXACT testing procedures for the MILSTD-810G, can download the 800+ page testing procedures here:

http://everyspec.com/MIL-STD/MIL-STD-0800-0899/MIL-STD-810G_12306/


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I got an answer:

"Have you configured a specific Collection in the Explore app to sync with your watch? (have a look in the watch settings in the Exolore app to see what’s there already). Collections are a bit like Playlists in iTunes , when you configure to only sync a specific Playlist (Collection) with a given device; not just syncing the whole Library. Once a collection has been set up, you just need to select the Waypoint from the Library, add it to the Colection and then it should sync over to the watch. Happily anything new on the watch will automatically sync to both the Collection and Library on Explore."

From a forumite in the Garmin forums...And it worked !!


----------



## Rocket1991

The more i look at this watch the more i like it. 
Answer for a thread on G-Shock forum comparing this Garmin to PRW3000 is even more clear.
I think for every single PRW there will be 10-20 Garmins sold.


----------



## Odie

Rocket1991 said:


> The more i look at this watch the more i like it.
> Answer for a thread on G-Shock forum comparing this Garmin to PRW3000 is even more clear.
> I think for every single PRW there will be 10-20 Garmins sold.


You know, I was actually thinking about this, this morning. This watch feels like wearing a PRW-3000. While it's not fair to compare this to that, as the 3000 came out 5/6 years ago, it goes to show how far some companies have come and how others haven't made a dent.

Baselworld will be very important event for Casio next year. If you see "more of the same", then it may be a downward spiral for Casio. Their business model of coming out with different color schemes of the same watch for the collectors will only get them so far.


----------



## Rocket1991

Odie said:


> You know, I was actually thinking about this, this morning. This watch feels like wearing a PRW-3000. While it's not fair to compare this to that, as the 3000 came out 5/6 years ago, it goes to show how far some companies have come and how others haven't made a dent.
> 
> Baselworld will be very important event for Casio next year. If you see "more of the same", then it may be a downward spiral for Casio. Their business model of coming out with different color schemes of the same watch for the collectors will only get them so far.


It was discussed at G-Shock forum. Special editions work for them so far, but today Garmin as company makes more money and spends more on R&D than Casio.
Casio is moving at their pace and hopefully it will stay current. 
Garmin never was a watch company, they been wearable company (meaning putting technology on your wrist) while Casio was and is watch company and design watches. 
Example as BT watch Casio G-Shock with BT 6900 has 2yr battery life, it not even limitation for designers at Garmin. 
Casio not really into GPS running watches at all while Garmin is. 
It just happened what people can live with wearable since it looks like (ghmmmm size of modern watches) modern watch and really OK to charge it (it takes 30min during morning coffee anyway).


----------



## Bldgengineer

This review might possibly make me buy the instinct before black Friday! It's honestly between the instinct and the Fenix 5 sapphire (not plus). Does anyone know if you can push sleep patterns and heart monitor functions to GC through BT or does it have to be hard wired?


----------



## KNK

Heart rate and sleep patterns upload to Garmin Connect via your phone’s Bluetooth automatically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus

Just got mine, it really is a great watch.

One question regarding the backlight, it appears it’s side lit from 3 of the 4 sides, the right side doesn’t appear to have a light from it, the light is pretty even though.

You can see the light if you tilt it on the 3 sides coming under the screen if that makes sense? 

Just wanted to confirm this is normal like others?

Thanks all.


----------



## Odie

HTH answered your question on the Garmin forum.


----------



## sky_sun

GREAT PHOTOS 
did it without heart belt ?
but you know this suunto and germin messing some option then they go good like :
solar charging 
after glow light


----------



## giwsub

Very interesting watch ...

A few questions about the basic watch mode:

- Stopwatch
What is its accuracy: 1 second, 1/10 second or 1/100 second?
What is the maximum measurement time?

- Timer
What is its accuracy: 1 second or 1 minute?
What is the maximum configurable time?

- Alarm
I have seen that you have up to 10 alarms, but can it be specified for a specific day/month/year or only for a day or week?
Do it have the classic casio hourly chime?

Thanks!


----------



## tichy

giwsub said:


> Very interesting watch ...
> 
> A few questions about the basic watch mode:
> 
> - Stopwatch
> What is its accuracy: 1 second, 1/10 second or 1/100 second?


1/100 second


giwsub said:


> - Timer
> What is its accuracy: 1 second or 1 minute?
> What is the maximum configurable time?


1 s accuracy, maximum is apparently 23h, 59m, 59s
Looks like it is configurable to automatically restart.


giwsub said:


> - Alarm
> I have seen that you have up to 10 alarms, but can it be specified for a specific day/month/year or only for a day or week?


Repeatable daily, weekdays, weekends and on specific days of week


giwsub said:


> Do it have the classic casio hourly chime?


Yes, under Alarms/Hourly


----------



## giwsub

@tichy -> Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Odie

Also, you can have "multiple" timers as well:



















This is a feature that's really nice, my MK1 doesn't have this. Nice when you have a 3 year old who's only allowed to be on the tablet for a certain period of time 

Oh and not only do they have Sunrise/Sunset but they just added a Moon widget:


----------



## giwsub

Yes Odie, it's a great feature those multi timers (and you seems to use it very frequently...  ). 
May be the only thing that is missing is a tide graph.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Been asked on the forums for another update at it seems it will be the way the Instinct will be improved.
The beta program is already on.

This is a very user friendly watch!

Been lost in a foreign city in the night , under the pouring rain with bags and packets held under my coats.
I was able to easily read the navigation application on my Instinct which guided me back to my car. It is reliable and easy to use.


Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tichy

Where did you find that widget? Are you using a beta-firmware? The only thing I managed to find was the very basic moonrise-graphic in the eye-display...

Greetings, Tichy


----------



## tichy

Ok, nevermind, I found it.

For those interested:Garmin instinct beta on garmin forum


----------



## Odie

I was hesitant on doing the beta but seeing that they included the file to revert back, I felt better and more at ease trying the beta. Also, since this is a simplified version of the Fenix 5 series I figured there would be a lot to potentially go wrong.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

yes it is in the beta update 2.75.


----------



## Snaggletooth

20% off at Blacks, code BF20

https://www.blacks.co.uk/s:garmin+instinct/?search=garmin+instinct


----------



## elborderas

Just got one.
Dangerous choice as it is a wonderful watch and, with a 24x7 heart rate monitor, it begs you to be on your wrist all day.

I got it mostly for my bike activities, the sleep tracking and the vibrating alarms (trying not to wake up my wife when I do). Let's see how I manage to pull it off my wirst.

As a side benefit, I realized all my colorful straps from my Seiko Tuna work so, even more danger


----------



## Rick123

A comparison between the Instinct and the Suunto Ambit3 Peak HR? More or less, they can be found at the same price.


----------



## Pegasus

Are Blacks official Garmin dealers? Just thinking from a warranty point of view?


----------



## elborderas

Looks great in orange isofrane


----------



## Pegasus

Anyone find the buttons on the right ie GPS and SET buttons looser, more wobbly? They almost have some travel before they click, seem different to the left sided buttons? 

They are just caps I think as you can seen the metal button under the right sided buttons if you look at the bottom of them.

Hoping mine aren’t faulty.

Any feedback helpful 🙂


----------



## elborderas

Pegasus said:


> Anyone find the buttons on the right ie GPS and SET buttons looser, more wobbly? They almost have some travel before they click, seem different to the left sided buttons?
> 
> They are just caps I think as you can seen the metal button under the right sided buttons if you look at the bottom of them.
> 
> Hoping mine aren't faulty.
> 
> Any feedback helpful &#55357;&#56898;


I think it's working as intended. Mine they feel the same, i.e, the buttons on the right side have a different feeling than the ones on the left.
I wouldn't call it wobbly but, i see what you mean. They travel just a tiny bit before they click


----------



## Odie

Pegasus said:


> Anyone find the buttons on the right ie GPS and SET buttons looser, more wobbly? They almost have some travel before they click, seem different to the left sided buttons?
> 
> They are just caps I think as you can seen the metal button under the right sided buttons if you look at the bottom of them.
> 
> Hoping mine aren't faulty.
> 
> Any feedback helpful ?


You posted this exact same question on the Garmin forum yesterday. If you were really that concerned, why didn't you contact Garmin Support?

If you truly analyzed most watches, digital watches, you'd come to find that a lot of the buttons on those watches are a little "wobbly". You're going to get that on plastic buttons, as opposed to the Fenix series style of buttons.


----------



## Pegasus

Odie said:


> You posted this exact same question on the Garmin forum yesterday. If you were really that concerned, why didn't you contact Garmin Support?
> 
> If you truly analyzed most watches, digital watches, you'd come to find that a lot of the buttons on those watches are a little "wobbly". You're going to get that on plastic buttons, as opposed to the Fenix series style of buttons.


Didn't realise you were in charge of both forums and a question was only permitted on one forum! If you don't like the question don't answer.

Thank you to the person who gave a civil reply.


----------



## Odie

Pegasus said:


> Didn't realise you were in charge of both forums and a question was only permitted on one forum! If you don't like the question don't answer.
> 
> Thank you to the person who gave a civil reply.


My last post was civilized, you just didn't like the response. Ever wonder why no one answered you on Garmin's forum? 

The buttons are fine, if you're concerned call Garmin: 1-888-442-7646


----------



## Pegasus

No, please explain.....via pm if you like.

Oh and I will ring the number you gave as obviously we all live in the US 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Talking about phone, yesterday I got an alert on the Instinct about my phone battery getting low.
That's a neat feature !


----------



## Pegasus

Hi all,

Is it possible to set the widget screens to white instead of black? Can’t find an option for it?

On a side note, the vibrate is brilliant, I’ve owned many Suunto watches and you can’t feel it at all but on this it’s great.

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it possible to set the widget screens to white instead of black? Can't find an option for it?
> 
> On a side note, the vibrate is brilliant, I've owned many Suunto watches and you can't feel it at all but on this it's great.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only way that you can get any widget screen to be white is to select the ABC widget, then when in that widget hit the GPS button and then UP or DOWN to cycle through the ABC widgets in white.

That's the only option that I know of to see widgets in white.


----------



## Pegasus

Many thanks Odie 

Really impressed with the functionality for the cost, GPS seems pretty accurate also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Hello,
Perhaps interesting for the Europeans.

https://www.christ.de/product/87607518/garmin-uhr-instinct-tundra-010-02064-01/index.html


----------



## imbamember

Nice looking hiking watch


----------



## Miklos86

Servus said:


> Hello,
> Perhaps interesting for the Europeans.
> 
> https://www.christ.de/product/87607518/garmin-uhr-instinct-tundra-010-02064-01/index.html


Interesting how they're already discounting this very recent model. Thank you for sharing, Servus!

In Hungary the Garmin AD had a big pre-black Friday discount on the 16th, 20% off for most models. However not the Instinct (as far as I recall).

The funny part is that I bought a Fenix 5 plus two weeks ago. Top of the line DLC titanium band model. Asked the dealer if any discount would be possible on BF, which he flatly ruled out, saying that it's a recent, premium model, it won't be discounted. Turns out it wasn't the case, that very model was 20% off. Naturally, I would have been mad, except I wasn't. I returned the watch a few days after buying it and they've done absolutely right by me.

I don't know about other countries' dealers, but the discount for the June-released 5 plus could mean that a new Fenix is coming, maybe at CES 2019, which is in January...


----------



## Odie

I imagine that the next version of the Fenix will include features similar to what Apple introduced with the ECG, along with the Pulse OX feature on all models (similar to what the did with the Fenix 5 series...5x only had mapping, now all the Plus models have it).

The Instinct (for the price) is very feature packed. I’m interested to see what their roadmap of feature add-ons for this watch is. I have the Descent MK1 and I find that Instinct is my daily watch now. It’s GUI is faster, GPS connection is crazy fast and the Vibration is MUCH better than the MK1.


----------



## adnj

Pegasus said:


> Anyone find the buttons on the right ie GPS and SET buttons looser, more wobbly? They almost have some travel before they click, seem different to the left sided buttons?
> 
> They are just caps I think as you can seen the metal button under the right sided buttons if you look at the bottom of them.
> 
> Hoping mine aren't faulty.
> 
> Any feedback helpful


I don't own the Fenix but in my experience the tactile response is a function of the spring force, travel distance and tolerance stack up.

You will tend to get better response from metal pushers and cases because the tolerances can be controlled more tightly. The same holds true for more expensive devices.

If enough of these are made, they will probably dial in the manufacturing to get rid of the variability. That's why BIC lighters work so well. I suppose that we early adopters are just one step below beta testers.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkh

Odie said:


> The Instinct (for the price) is very feature packed. I'm interested to see what their roadmap of feature add-ons for this watch is. I have the Descent MK1 and I find that Instinct is my daily watch now. It's GUI is faster, GPS connection is crazy fast and the Vibration is MUCH better than the MK1.


If the Instinct had onboard music storage, I would buy one yesterday. It looks almost perfect in every other respect, but I just hate being tethered to my phone while running, and I need my workout tunes.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

dkh said:


> If the Instinct had onboard music storage, I would buy one yesterday.


The Instinct is a outdoor watch and while in nature, listen...

When the day becomes the night and the moon begins to glow,
The ocean waves will sing a song nobody knows.

As the mountains peak up high and the trees begin to shake,
No one will know the song that the trees will make.

When the night returns to day and the sun emits its rays,
Along comes the powerful acoustic gravity waves.

There is music in the air. Mother Nature brings it here, 
Finding its way to a nature loving ear.

Who wants to bring Coldplay, Kanye West or Justin Bieber in the great outdoors ? Not me and also not Garmin engineers !! :-D


----------



## Servus

Yesterday morning ordered today arrived .... my son's Garmin Instinct.

















A big thank you to Nemo and Odie, your assessment and your posted experiences helped me a lot. Because my "most intelligent" clock is the 9400 Rangeman. I think this clock was very easy to set up.

I am seriously considering whether to get the same watch.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Odie

dkh said:


> If the Instinct had onboard music storage, I would buy one yesterday. It looks almost perfect in every other respect, but I just hate being tethered to my phone while running, and I need my workout tunes.


Well, if you look at reviews concerning the Plus series and the onboard music, it's not the most reliable and consistent. People are consistently posting on Garmin's forums about how they're losing the connection and what are the best headphones and/or which arm the watch has to be on for it to be the closest to the headphones receiver, etc.

The Instinct is a $300 watch that out preforms Casio and Suunto in that price range. If you had music, you're now paying $450+ at least.

As I've said recently in other posts, this is competing against Suunto and Casio, not Garmin's other lineup of watches.


----------



## Ottovonn

As a long time Casio G-Shock diehard fan, I'm sold. Just pulled the trigger on one.

(Also, I have never owned a Garmin watch, so this will be my first experience with the brand. I hope it doesn't let me down.)


----------



## Odie

Ottovonn said:


> As a long time Casio G-Shock diehard fan, I'm sold. Just pulled the trigger on one.
> 
> (Also, I have never owned a Garmin watch, so this will be my first experience with the brand. I hope it doesn't let me down.)


A piece of advise that I give anyone venturing into these types of watches for the first time...don't try to learn everything in one day. You'll drive yourself insane and probably have the urge to test out the durability of the watch by throwing it across the room a few times. It's normal. Watch some YouTube videos about the watch and at least you'll get to get familiar with the GUI beforehand.

Download Garmin Connect for your phone and create an account. Get used to the app beforehand, as opposed to trying to learn 2 new things at the same time.

Also, don't hesitate to ask questions here. We'll do our best to help.


----------



## Ottovonn

Odie said:


> A piece of advise that I give anyone venturing into these types of watches for the first time...don't try to learn everything in one day. You'll drive yourself insane and probably have the urge to test out the durability of the watch by throwing it across the room a few times. It's normal. Watch some YouTube videos about the watch and at least you'll get to get familiar with the GUI beforehand.
> 
> Download Garmin Connect for your phone and create an account. Get used to the app beforehand, as opposed to trying to learn 2 new things at the same time.
> 
> Also, don't hesitate to ask questions here. We'll do our best to help.


Thanks, Odie. I have been watching a few videos. The interface looks a little intimidating at first glance. I'll try to take a look at the app and give it a try before the watch arrives next week. I'm mostly interested in using it as a fitness watch for the gym (my typical gym watch is a Casio GW-5000). The timers and HR detection would come in handy for me. If I have any questions, I'll definitely ask.


----------



## Odie

If you're OCD like me, you don't like scratches on your watch lens. This is by far the beat screen protector for the watch:

[3 Pack] Orzero Compatible for Garmin Instinct Smartwatch Tempered Glass Screen Protector, 2.5D Arc Edges 9 Hardness HD Anti-Scratch Bubble-Free [Lifetime Replacement Warranty]

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_W1e-Bb1KM6ECK

It actually enhances the watch screen and it looks BETTER:



















The camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Ottovonn

elborderas said:


> Looks great in orange isofrane


OH snap! I have a spare Isofrane lying around. If I don't like the stock strap, I'll swap to it. Awesome pic, by the way!


----------



## Ottovonn

Odie said:


> If you're OCD like me, you don't like scratches on your watch lens. This is by far the beat screen protector for the watch:
> 
> [3 Pack] Orzero Compatible for Garmin Instinct Smartwatch Tempered Glass Screen Protector, 2.5D Arc Edges 9 Hardness HD Anti-Scratch Bubble-Free [Lifetime Replacement Warranty]
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_W1e-Bb1KM6ECK
> 
> It actually enhances the watch screen and it looks BETTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera doesn't do it justice.


Thanks for the suggestion! I just ordered it along with a set of plugs to protect the charger port. I can't wait to see this watch.


----------



## dkh

Odie said:


> As I've said recently in other posts, this is competing against Suunto and Casio, not Garmin's other lineup of watches.


Totally agree with this. All I was saying was that this watch appears to be _this close_ to being a "One Watch to Rule Them All" for me; unfortunately the one feature it is lacking is one that I personally require. Still looks like a great watch.


----------



## Ottovonn

dkh said:


> Totally agree with this. All I was saying was that this watch appears to be _this close_ to being a "One Watch to Rule Them All" for me; unfortunately the one feature it is lacking is one that I personally require. Still looks like a great watch.


I'm curious. What feature is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Meet the Garmin Instinct, the G-Shock competitor (the torture tests begin at the 1:01 mark):






Buttons pushed underwater, freeze and boil tests.

Also, seems like an official event:


----------



## Worker

Well, gosh darn it.........I ordered the red/orange variant tonight.

I already had the gray version about a month ago and sent it back thinking there was no way I could have the stopwatch running in the background. It wasn't until Nemo pointed out that you could long press one of the buttons to return to the time keeping screen and still have the STW going that I realized may have goofed.

Anyway, thanks to the bargain thread, I found it there was an AMEX 20% off deal for items shipped and sold by Amazon. So, I snagged it for $60 off!!

I'm always back and forth with Garmin. As mentioned above, I think I really need to give it time to learn everything before passing judgement.


----------



## Servus

Hello
A question.
Son makes Taekwon-Do.
How does he best apply this activity in the watch?

Under Other?
Or can one adapt a run activity accordingly?

Thank you in advance for an answer.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> Hello
> A question.
> Son makes Taekwon-Do.
> How does he best apply this activity in the watch?
> 
> Under Other?
> Or can one adapt a run activity accordingly?
> 
> Thank you in advance for an answer.


Servus I do Kung Fu Pei Mei using the Yoga preset, it times me and record my heartbeat mainly and give calories calculation.

Works great !


----------



## Servus

We will test it right away.
THANK YOU


----------



## elborderas

Servus said:


> Hello
> A question.
> Son makes Taekwon-Do.
> How does he best apply this activity in the watch?
> 
> Under Other?
> Or can one adapt a run activity accordingly?
> 
> Thank you in advance for an answer.


I would make sure he can wear something, to start with.
My son wears 24x7 a GLS-5600CL-3.
Well, nearly 24x7 because they force him to leave it in the locker when practicing Taekwondo.
He is not allowed to wear anything on his wrists or neck.


----------



## elborderas

Odie said:


> Meet the Garmin Instinct, the G-Shock competitor (the torture tests begin at the 1:01 mark):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttons pushed underwater, freeze and boil tests.
> 
> Also, seems like an official event:


Really amazing that the watch is so tough.

Despite the toughness, mine got a small mark when I scratched it by accident with the wall when in bed one of the past nights.
Not a big thing and, luckily with age I stopped caring that much about things like this and just accept them as part of the use|experience of the device.

It has indeed a nice story behind so it makes the watch now unique to my eyes


----------



## Servus

So far he has worn dw 5600hr 1dr. But I can understand that he is now mainly the first Garmin Instinct wears.


----------



## Odie

elborderas said:


> Really amazing that the watch is so tough.
> 
> Despite the toughness, mine got a small mark when I scratched it by accident with the wall when in bed one of the past nights.
> Not a big thing and, luckily with age I stopped caring that much about things like this and just accept them as part of the use|experience of the device.
> 
> It has indeed a nice story behind so it makes the watch now unique to my eyes
> 
> View attachment 13665695


I'm surprised that it can't be scrubbed off, doesn't look like a deep scratch.

Could you image if you can a SS bezel colored black? Now that would have left a mark.


----------



## elborderas

Odie said:


> I'm surprised that it can't be scrubbed off, doesn't look like a deep scratch.
> 
> Could you image if you can a SS bezel colored black? Now that would have left a mark.


I tried to clean it without really applying much pressure and didn't go away.

Maybe it does if I "polish" it but, didn't try that.
I may at one point.


----------



## Ottovonn

One thing I really like about most G-Shocks is that their resin coverings can usually be easily replaced. Should a G-Shock get beaten up too badly, a new set of parts makes the watch look brand new again. My CASIO GW-5000's resin bezel and strap have been replaced once. I wonder if the case of the Instinct has similarly replaceable parts besides the strap.


----------



## randb

I hate to say it but I reckon these are disposable. I can't see anyway to open them up to replace the battery when it dies. I guess I just set the challenge

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

randb said:


> I hate to say it but I reckon these are disposable. I can't see anyway to open them up to replace the battery when it dies. I guess I just set the challenge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ah darn. It makes sense from a business strategy standpoint. I guess like Apple and most smartwatch companies, Garmin has designed these to be obsolete within a few years until the next iteration is released.

I will hopefully still enjoy mine to heck. I get mine by Tuesday or Wednesday next week. I see this Garmin as a neat, durable tech watch that I can use for working out.


----------



## Rick123

I have just bought one (still waiting for delivery).
As for the battery, I hope Garmin will replace it for a fee, when it will die.

https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=LLgTVPWsPH7tc5v4lwEST9

We will see if they will honour that. In any case, how many cycles a battery has? 500? Charge it once a week, and that's 10 years.


----------



## Rocket1991

Ottovonn said:


> Ah darn. It makes sense from a business strategy standpoint. I guess like Apple and most smartwatch companies, Garmin has designed these to be obsolete within a few years until the next iteration is released.
> 
> I will hopefully still enjoy mine to heck. I get mine by Tuesday or Wednesday next week. I see this Garmin as a neat, durable tech watch that I can use for working out.


They are wearable company not a watch company.


----------



## Ottovonn

Rocket1991 said:


> They are wearable company not a watch company.


That makes sense. I honestly jumped on board without knowing much about the brand - folks' pics sold me lol

I suppose it's more of a durable fitness tracker, a blend of a Fitbit, apple watch and G-Shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Ottovonn said:


> That makes sense. I honestly jumped on board without knowing much about the brand - folks' pics sold me lol
> 
> I suppose it's more of a durable fitness tracker, a blend of a Fitbit, apple watch and G-Shock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll not regret the purchase.

I have Garmin watches/devices/wearables since many years (Fenix2, Fenix 3, Fenix 3 HR, vivofit, vivosmart 1/3/4,..., Edge 1000) and the Instinct is something special.


----------



## Rocket1991

My wife has Samsung gear fit2 and perfectly happy with it pas 3.5 years. She was wearing a watch on few formal occasions.
For her it totally replaced watch. 
Limited span of use of wearables is no more than average use of average watch. Most people do not use them more than 5 or so years.
At 300$ Garmin not that of budget drain. You will spend on your sports gear and replace it. It is sport/outdoor gear.


----------



## dkh

Ottovonn said:


> I'm curious. What feature is that?


Onboard music storage. I need music for my runs, especially on treadmill days. I would like to be untethered from my phone, but that wouldn't be the case with the Instinct. Obviously that won't be an issue for everyone. I had a Fitbit Ionic, but didn't like it at all. I don't need a lot of other fancy features, so I've been reluctant to drop $600+ or so for a Fenix5, but the Instinct is a really nice-looking option that does everything else that I would want from a fitness tracker, for a lot less. I have an Amazfit Stratos incoming, so I'll give that a try. I do wish it looked more like the Instinct though!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Countdown timer & vibration alarm proving very useful in a noisy environment where an audible alarm is useless.


----------



## Odie

Snaggletooth said:


> Countdown timer & vibration alarm proving very useful in a noisy environment where an audible alarm is useless.
> View attachment 13674083


It has an awesome vibration alert. The Timer function on the Instinct is by far the BEST that I've seen with any brand or watch.










Multiple Timer's at the same time, all showing the countdown.


----------



## Nolander

Well, after reading all these posts, I had to get one. I have owned a Fenix 3 before and currently have a Fenix 5. Like others have said above, the display is awesome in comparison. It is so bright compared to other Garmin displays that I literally went into a dark closet to make sure the backlight wasn't on.

I like the look better than my Fenix also (especially since I wear G-shocks a lot). It is so light weight and comfortable. 
I'm not a heavy user, and I didn't use most of the features of my Fenix, so this watch has all the features I want.

I have just had it a few hours, but I think I am really going to like this watch.


----------



## Ottovonn

Odie said:


> It has an awesome vibration alert. The Timer function on the Instinct is by far the BEST that I've seen with any brand or watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple Timer's at the same time, all showing the countdown.


That is fantastic news. I lift weights for exercise so I've been looking for a good timer. I generally use a G-Shock, but sometimes the beeps are hard to hear so I have to glance at it often.

The Instinct is at home, so I have to get back and finally check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

@Nolander

Just get yourself a good screen protector:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_W1e-Bb1KM6ECK

It enhances the watch look a lot.


----------



## Nolander

Odie said:


> @Nolander
> 
> Just get yourself a good screen protector:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_W1e-Bb1KM6ECK
> 
> It enhances the watch look a lot.


Thanks for the link, I'll order it now.


----------



## Ottovonn

I just unboxed the Instinct and it's charging now. Thanks, Odie, for the screen protector suggestion! It was very easy to apply -- I'm awful at applying them in general -- and looks virtually invisible.

I love how it looks -- it seems smaller in real life, which is a plus. And the strap is extremely supple. Love the lightweight feeling as well. I can't wait to try it.

Quick question: In general, how long does it take for the watch to get fully charged?









(Sorry about the awful pic. It's nighttime so I'll try to take pics again tomorrow).


----------



## dt75

Does this have an altitude air pressure sensor, and how accurate? My Fenix 3 is notoriously off even after calibration.


----------



## Odie

Ottovonn said:


> I just unboxed the Instinct and it's charging now. Thanks, Odie, for the screen protector suggestion! It was very easy to apply -- I'm awful at applying them in general -- and looks virtually invisible.
> 
> I love how it looks -- it seems smaller in real life, which is a plus. And the strap is extremely supple. Love the lightweight feeling as well. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> Quick question: In general, how long does it take for the watch to get fully charged?
> 
> View attachment 13675299
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the awful pic. It's nighttime so I'll try to take pics again tomorrow).


It usually doesn't take long, maybe an hour or so.


----------



## Rick123

It has the altimeter, it's the main reason I have purchased it. Basically it's the cheaper Garmin watch with GPS + wrist heart rate + altimeter + navigation, the function I need for trail running and hiking. 
Looking forward to receive it (still in transit....).


----------



## dt75

Rick123 said:


> It has the altimeter, it's the main reason I have purchased it. Basically it's the cheaper Garmin watch with GPS + wrist heart rate + altimeter + navigation, the function I need for trail running and hiking.
> Looking forward to receive it (still in transit....).


But how is the accuracy of the altimeter? I'm always below ground according to my Fenix

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

dt75 said:


> But how is the accuracy of the altimeter? I'm always below ground according to my Fenix
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


It's not bad, but I've learned with most ABC watches (GPS or not), you have to adjust the altimeter based on your location. While the Instinct does have GPS, GPS is more accurate determining where you are (horizontal) than how high you are (vertical).

Out of ALL my watches, the most accurate (altitude) is my Tissot Expert Solar. It's almost always spot on, even with massive altitude changes.


----------



## Snaggletooth

In its element. Early days so still getting to grips with its myriad features. Very impressed so far.


----------



## gaijin

dt75 said:


> Does this have an altitude air pressure sensor, and how accurate? My Fenix 3 is notoriously off even after calibration.


One great feature on the Instinct is the Barometer can be set to one of 3 Watch Modes - Auto, Altimeter or Barometer:
(*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Barometer>Watch Mode>Select Auto, Altimeter or Barometer*)

Each mode determines how the Instinct interprets changes in Barometric Pressure.

In *Altimeter* Mode, changes in Barometric Pressure are interpreted as changes in Eleveation and the Altimeter reading changes.

In *Barometer* Mode, changes in Barometric Pressure are interpreted as atmospheric changes and the Altimeter reading stays the same.

In *Auto* Mode, changes in Barometric Pressure are interpreted as either changes in Elevation or atmospheric changes based on your perceived acivity (based on rate of pressure change?).

I have observed excellent Altimeter accuracy when set to *Auto* Mode despite changes in Elevation and changes in atmospheric pressure.

HTH


----------



## Ottovonn

So far I'm enjoying it. I've gotten the hang of most of the basic functions. It won't replace my G-Shocks, but it's a viable fitness tracker for my needs. It has everything I need and more: vibration alerts, multiple timers, and a vivid, legible display, all packed in a very comfortable watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Again, in auto mode, the best result so far.


----------



## dt75

Thanks, I appreciate the mini review. Thinking of moving on from my Fenix.


gaijin said:


> One great feature on the Instinct is the Barometer can be set to one of 3 Watch Modes - Auto, Altimeter or Barometer:
> (*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Barometer>Watch Mode>Select Auto, Altimeter or Barometer*)
> 
> Each mode determines how the Instinct interprets changes in Barometric Pressure.
> 
> In *Altimeter* Mode, changes in Barometric Pressure are interpreted as changes in Eleveation and the Altimeter reading changes.
> 
> In *Barometer* Mode, changes in Barometric Pressure are interpreted as atmospheric changes and the Altimeter reading stays the same.
> 
> In *Auto* Mode, changes in Barometric Pressure are interpreted as either changes in Elevation or atmospheric changes based on your perceived acivity (based on rate of pressure change?).
> 
> I have observed excellent Altimeter accuracy when set to *Auto* Mode despite changes in Elevation and changes in atmospheric pressure.
> 
> HTH


Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

So far the battery seems great. I charged it up when I first got it yesterday afternoon. After that I messed around with the settings, menus, backlight, compass, etc. off and on for probably 2 hours total, did an activity today for just over an hour, and the battery is still on 5 bars. Bluetooth, heart rate and whatever else is all turned on as well. 
I think I like not having the option for a battery percentage, that way I will know when it is getting low without obsessing about every little percent doing down


----------



## randb

Ottovonn said:


> So far I'm enjoying it. I've gotten the hang of most of the basic functions. It won't replace my G-Shocks, but it's a viable fitness tracker for my needs. It has everything I need and more: vibration alerts, multiple timers, and a vivid, legible display, all packed in a very comfortable watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know, I think it might replace my gshocks. They seem so rudimentary. I know it's going to replace the Fenix 3.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

I came to a conclusion that having these types of watches, it’s going to be very hard to ever go back to a standard G-Shock. The customization of the settings to where you can have hot keys and the menu items of choice, it makes most other digital watches seem, well boring.

The Instinct is a well rounded watch that can appeal to G-Shockers, Protrekers alike.


----------



## Ottovonn

I have more impressions on the piece after wearing it for about three days.

I admit that this is a great watch for those who want an Apple watch -- but don't want one at the same time. I was initially interested in the latest Apple watch because of its fitness tracking capabilities, particularly the heart rate monitoring feature. 
However, as a watch fan, I loathed strapping on a watch that is so commonplace in NYC. I also was more inclined to wear something like a simple G-Shock for its durability and ease of use. The Instinct's minimalist design resonates with me. It isn't loaded with features or bloated with things such as mini games or unnecessarily flashy graphics. The monochrome display further enhances legibility and preserves battery. My Instinct Graphite does not scream for attention on the wrist -- and may seem rather bland to casual observers -- but it's perfect for guys like myself who prefer subtle, yet bold watches.

As an avid lifter, the watch's multiple timers are a godsend. I can time my rest periods easily. It also doubles as an excellent alarm clock. I am a light sleeper, but in the past watches with vibration alerts usually failed to wake me up. Today, the Instinct roused me from my slumber at 5 AM so that I could get up and work out. I also like monitoring my heart rate to see whether I'm pushing myself enough. 
I have not tested the ABC functions nor the GPS navigation features, so I can't comment on them. I will say that for my simple needs, the watch does everything I want well.

My gripes are rather minor and perhaps not gripes at all. For example, I see in the one of the areas where the bezel connects to the case some kind of adhesive substance, which makes me think some of the parts are merely glued together. 
I am also a bit let down by the fact that the watch, like most smartwatches, is likely designed to be obsolete within a few years. I hope Garmin continues to improve upon this line, retaining its ideal lightweight case and legible monochrome display.

I can see myself using this watch rather frequently. The Instinct was an impulse buy after seeing others' pics -- Thanks, Nemo! -- but it has quickly become one of the most useful watches I have bought in a while.


----------



## GaryK30

Last night I watched this review of the Instinct. He says the heart rate monitor is not accurate for interval training, but is okay for steady state training. I'm not sure why this is the case. He shows how you can use the Instinct in conjunction with a chest band to get an accurate heart rate in situations where the built in heart rate monitor is inaccurate. Other than this, he was quite positive about the Instinct overall.


----------



## Odie

Ottovonn said:


> My gripes are rather minor and perhaps not gripes at all. For example, I see in the one of the areas where the bezel connects to the case some kind of adhesive substance, which makes me think some of the parts are merely glued together.
> 
> View attachment 13682011


Not that I doubt your assessment but can you take a picture of the area of the watch that you stated seemed glued? I'd be surprised if Garmin did that but you never know.

I know Casio does use adhesive for their watches.


----------



## Ottovonn

Odie said:


> Not that I doubt your assessment but can you take a picture of the area of the watch that you stated seemed glued? I'd be surprised if Garmin did that but you never know.
> 
> I know Casio does use adhesive for their watches.


It looks like there's a bit of excess glue (?) sticking out from underneath the bezel. In the first pic on the left, there's no excess glue. On the right, it's visible. Up close, the glue-like substance appears transparent and almost like
a liquid and it's inside the crack between the case and bezel.


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> It looks like there's a bit of excess glue (?) sticking out from underneath the bezel. In the first pic on the left, there's no excess glue. On the right, it's visible. Up close, the glue-like substance appears transparent and almost like
> a liquid and it's inside the crack between the case and bezel.
> 
> View attachment 13682835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13682837


Maybe you can push blue painter's tape into the crease with a fingernail and gently pull away the excess glue.


----------



## Ottovonn

GaryK30 said:


> Maybe you can push blue painter's tape into the crease with a fingernail and gently pull away the excess glue.


Thanks for the tip, Gary. I tried prying it a bit with my fingernail. It seems solid and sturdy. I am not bothered by it at all -- just an observation. I think that maybe the bezel is glued on the case with a strong adhesive.


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks for the tip, Gary. I tried prying it a bit with my fingernail. It seems solid and sturdy. I am not bothered by it at all -- just an observation. I think that maybe the bezel is glued on the case with a strong adhesive.


In that case the glue will probably not peel away with tape. It might work with excess silicone adhesive, which usually remains soft and flexible.


----------



## Ottovonn

GaryK30 said:


> In that case the glue will probably not peel away with tape. It might work with excess silicone adhesive, which usually remains soft and flexible.


Ah, I see. Yeah, the excess substance seems plasticky and not soft.

Question for you guys. If I want to set it aside, is it best to keep it charged or can I simply turn it off and store it? I ask because I wonder whether keeping it turned off while partially drained would affect the watch's capacity to charge.


----------



## anto1980

Nemo_Sandman said:


> First day with the graphite Instinct. (I wanted the white tundra but it was not available...)
> 
> I come from Garmin Flagship the Fenix 5X Plus and I have decided to give a chance to the Outdoor watch.
> 
> Why ?
> The price ! It is almost a third of my Fenix 5X Plus.
> The lightness ! It is a watch to forget while on your wrist.
> The display !! No colours but so easy to read, I first thought the backlight was blocked on "on" !!!
> The Bezel is really protecting the glass.
> 
> Now I was not certain about the low resolution of the screen but eventually the display is so clever it is a pleasure to use: I don't mind about the low res... The fonts used are perfectly readable and the Instinct is generous in informations. The use of the "Eye" on the upper right with animations and pertinent information is absolutely brilliant.
> 
> The ergonomy is the almost same as the Fenix Series with little twists: for example hold the set key bring your to alarms/timers/stopwatch/GPS sync Time... And a long push on ABC get you to the ABC functions (a short press goes to the widgets like on a Fenix)
> So the ergos are very clever !! And you got already a very easy to navigate into the menus and you can manage to be at a clock or two away from your favorite functions !!
> 
> Something I really appreciate: the watch is really responsive: no delay between the screens and menus. This is a pure pleasure to use it.
> 
> Black and white but gorgeous: there is something half vintage and half military in the way in this display almost like a e-ink watch. This is something to experiment in a shop to see how clear and and easy to read at any angle it is.
> 
> There is many more things I will re-discover on this very light (52 grams) and brilliant watch.
> It is fast in GPS acquiring and fast also in "Finding My Phone". I'm amazed !!
> 
> Stay tuned for some update !


And the band? Possible to fit on F5 Plus 22mm? I like that effect! No empty space near the lugs!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Ottovonn said:


> Ah, I see. Yeah, the excess substance seems plasticky and not soft.
> 
> Question for you guys. If I want to set it aside, is it best to keep it charged or can I simply turn it off and store it? I ask because I wonder whether keeping it turned off while partially drained would affect the watch's capacity to charge.


If you want to store it charge it and turn off. I keep my Timex GPS off all the times unless i actually use it. It keeps time.


----------



## Odie

Ottovonn said:


> Ah, I see. Yeah, the excess substance seems plasticky and not soft.
> 
> Question for you guys. If I want to set it aside, is it best to keep it charged or can I simply turn it off and store it? I ask because I wonder whether keeping it turned off while partially drained would affect the watch's capacity to charge.


Honestly, that just sounds like it's a manufacturing flaw. Mine doesn't resemble anything like that. I'd return it and get a new one.

I'm also surprised that they'd put glue on it as the only way to open up the watch is from the front. It has a similar body type as the MK1 where most of the watch is reinforced fiberglass with the only way to access the module is through the front.


----------



## Ottovonn

Odie said:


> Honestly, that just sounds like it's a manufacturing flaw. Mine doesn't resemble anything like that. I'd return it and get a new one.
> 
> I'm also surprised that they'd put glue on it as the only way to open up the watch is from the front. It has a similar body type as the MK1 where most of the watch is reinforced fiberglass with the only way to access the module is through the front.


Perhaps it is. I'm fine with it since I'm planning on putting the watch through its paces. It may look quite beat up after a while. Also mine is slightly unique lol

Another poster said that it doesn't seem like the watch is meant to be opened up and tinkered with. Maybe the bezel is adhered to the watch as the final step in the manufacturing process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Ottovonn said:


> Odie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I doubt your assessment but can you take a picture of the area of the watch that you stated seemed glued? I'd be surprised if Garmin did that but you never know.
> 
> I know Casio does use adhesive for their watches.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there's a bit of excess glue (?) sticking out from underneath the bezel. In the first pic on the left, there's no excess glue. On the right, it's visible. Up close, the glue-like substance appears transparent and almost like
> a liquid and it's inside the crack between the case and bezel.
> 
> View attachment 13682835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13682837
Click to expand...

I am astounded that in the second picture I can read the time (13:28) from that flat of an angle. That could never be done with a G-Shock. I am have to look into buying this a bit further. Although that would take money away from my Seiko Sumo fund. lol


----------



## Rick123

The picture with 

14:17
13:15
15:00

Should be the 8th, I think, how do you access it?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rick123 said:


> The picture with
> 
> 14:17
> 13:15
> 15:00
> 
> Should be the 8th, I think, how do you access it?


Start a Countdown Timer; time, CD time remaining, total CDT selected.


----------



## Servus

7 days in use .....

























I think it's a well-equipped outdoor watch in this price segment and will give the G-shocks a lot of pressure. Especially since the app works well.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Ottovonn said:


> I can see myself using this watch rather frequently. The Instinct was an impulse buy after seeing others' pics -- Thanks, Nemo! -- but it has quickly become one of the most useful watches I have bought in a while.
> 
> View attachment 13682011


You are welcome !  This watch is just very addictive in terme of ease of use and legibility.


----------



## Odie

Could you imagine if it said “Casio” instead of “Garmin” at the bottom, how many more people would be clamoring at getting this watch?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin was able to make the Casio we wanted for a long time.

The military austerity and the reliability makes it a futuristic protrek/g-shock.

I'm simply amazed on how simple all the functions are triggered and fast in response.
This watch is going to be a military favorite in a matter of months. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Odie said:


> Could you imagine if it said "Casio" instead of "Garmin" at the bottom, how many more people would be clamoring at getting this watch?


Same if not more. Unless they screw with distribution.


----------



## Rocket1991

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Garmin was able to make the Casio we wanted for a long time.
> 
> The military austerity and the reliability makes it a futuristic protrek/g-shock.
> 
> I'm simply amazed on how simple all the functions are triggered and fast in response.
> This watch is going to be a military favorite in a matter of months.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


It hard to beat these functions at this price. To bad Epson smartwatch faded into oblivion too fast. It could of given Garmin run for a money before it even was produced.


----------



## umarrajs

I find myself wearing my Garmin more and more. I purchased the GPS Rangeman but sold it..........was very un-ergonomic for me:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Also some of us are coming from more expensive Garmin's solution: Fenix 5X Plus in my case and I don't regret to "downgrade" to the Instinct. in fact I got more "pleasure" and enjoyment in the use of the 300 dollars Instinct... It makes me smile as it goes all what I was dreaming Casio should bring in their watches in 2018 instead to be stuck in "smartcrowns" and 60 minutes timers and backlight which stops when setting functions... Smartcrowns are the worst to be used on the field: no more water resistance and clumsy to use.
Same for the new Rangeman's smartcrown compare to button/key pushes for selecting a function: such a disappointment ! The old Rangeman was much better in ergos and yet Casio decided to stay on the small fonts/digits... Why small digits when you got such a huge watch ?

What I loved in my 5X Plus: the possibility to download widgets and watchfaces ? Many were buggy and I was always back on the OEM watchfaces. The color screen ? Sure it is a big plus compared to Apple watches or Samsung's but the spartiate Instinct's screen is simply amazing in contrast at all angles. Also the Instinct got that recess glass and tall bezel which is lacking in the other Garmin's watches.
The Instinct is so quick and flawless in ergonomy. Another example: long press the ABC key switch you to the ABC widget which "remembers" the last one in use. So I use the first watchface with pressure graphic on the top left of it and with a long push on ABC I got the equivalent of a zoom on that graphic of the last 48 hours: so simple !! 

Long press, short press, keys combinaison: I got immediate access to my timers, pressure graph, compass, GPS location memorizing...
And the GPS is really fast in acquisition.
I enjoyed the shortcuts on my Fenix 5X and 5X Plus but the Instinct's ergonomy is just a step further in the shortcuts uses: so fast and simple.

Well I'm in a loop of contentment. ;-) But coming from the 5X Plus which I have sold and don't miss at all because the Instinct fits my need perfectly and is a pleasure and reliable to use.

On the counterpart, I had a little kind of rash under the HR sensor since I was wearing the Instinct to tight... Since I wear it loose no more issues...


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Nemo, I also figured out how to set shortcuts -- yes, I am late to the party. Coming from a Casio background, I find that being able to customize shortcuts is revolutionary! For example, since I use timers a lot, I set timers to a simultaneous press of the "Up" and "GPS" buttons. On a side note, I love being able to set multiple timers at once.

Garmin has outdone Casio in terms of creating a very user-friendly module. That said, most basic Casio modules tend to be straightforward already. Garmin has taken this module template and upgraded it. 

As for the rash, I read a few reviews on Amazon and rashes were an uncommon complaint. I think it might have to do with the material of the strap and maybe skin sensitivity. Also, perhaps try to avoid getting moisture trapped if you're wearing the watch snug against the wrist. Wearing it looser may prevent that for sure.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Yes, thank you, the rash has disappeared with the loose. 

You can also notice that the main Alarm/timer/stopwatch shortcut the long press on the SET key also got memory.

If you use timers function and go back to time or others functions the next time you long press the SET key you will be on timers function directly.

On my fenix 5X I was using long press on SET to go to the timers but the instinct got already that preset (Alarm/timer/stopwatch).

I got GPS/DOWN keys combination programmed to trigger the torchlight to avoid fumbling in the dark...

Shortcuts are just great and the Instinct (as a bonus) got great preset groups (ABC, Timing/alarm) in its long press key shortcuts !!


----------



## GaryK30

I found this very thorough review of the Instinct. Apologies if this has already been posted in this thread.

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/10/garmin-instinct-gps-watch-in-depth-review.html


----------



## berni29

I have no interest in smartwatches whatsoever, but of all of them that I have no interest in this is the most interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

berni29 said:


> I have no interest in smartwatches whatsoever, but of all of them that I have no interest in this is the most interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find that it's more of a regular watch than smart watch. It can function for the most part without being tethered to a phone.


----------



## elborderas

And it looks good too


----------



## anto1980

I asked if the band is compatible with Fenix 5, 22mm.
Someone had answer me?



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## randb

berni29 said:


> I have no interest in smartwatches whatsoever, but of all of them that I have no interest in this is the most interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

anto1980 said:


> I asked if the band is compatible with Fenix 5, 22mm.
> Someone had answer me?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


I'm not quite sure if the Instinct band would fit the Fenix 5 because of how it's designed near the lugs. A Fenix 5 band WOULD fit the Instinct, just a slight difference in color.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Used on today's dog walk.








I used it for a quick open water swim yesterday. Maybe because I do breaststroke and the watch spends most of its time underwater it doesn't get a GPS signal and so didn't log an accurate distance. I'll try making a point of letting it get a fix periodically next time I'm out in the briny and see how that goes.


----------



## berni29

randb said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes, I know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

anto1980 said:


> I asked if the band is compatible with Fenix 5, 22mm.
> Someone had answer me?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


It depends of the curve of the Fenix 5's case between the horns. Someone with both watches can try.
Well Odie has answered you too !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Used on today's dog walk.
> View attachment 13689755
> 
> 
> I used it for a quick open water swim yesterday. Maybe because I do breaststroke and the watch spends most of its time underwater it doesn't get a GPS signal and so didn't log an accurate distance. I'll try making a point of letting it get a fix periodically next time I'm out in the briny and see how that goes.


I remember swimming with my 5X and I was not crawling or the signal was lost.
You need to keep the watch above water, meaning a very quiet and gentle swim....
Or you got zig and zag and zig and zag...


----------



## primus

anto1980 said:


> I asked if the band is compatible with Fenix 5, 22mm.


It is compatible!
Check video @2m14s


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Following Odie 's advice I have just put a screen protector.
Very easy to apply indeed.

Sorry for the dirty nails.









The screen protector is invisible.It is invisible and gives a little convex reflexion on the side.









The screen protector in its case and the two wipes one wet and one dry. It's easy to clean the glass. 
There is a little suction cup to move the protector without putting your finger on the intern face (the verso).


















You peel the verso of the protector and put it on the mineral glass of the Instinct.
The bezel helps a lot to center it.









My Instinct is now "explosion proof"!


----------



## Damienr8

I'm in the process of selling my Fenix 5 and purchasing the Instinct (My F5 has all accessories an original box, etc. Good condition = $250+shipping if you are interested)

I have some questions on the Instinct that i didn't see covered in details in DC Rainmakers review or in some video reviews:

1. Is the brightness of the display better than the Fenix 5 series without the backlight, in dim lighting.
2. Does the buttons on the right of the display, have the same tactile "click" feedback that the Fenix 5 series have?
3. Any issues with operating the buttons underwater, less than 15 feet deep?
4. Does the screen have an oleophobic coating on it?
5. Do you lose any functionality with Tex notifications in Android, if I jump from the Fenix to the Instinct?

kind regards,
Damien


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'll try to answer to your question. (Be careful, sales are not tolerated out of the seller section BTW)...

1. yes. Excellent contrats. It feels like the backlight is on all the time.
2. yes. They click.
3. no. Garmin don't want you to do it. But I'll do it like I have done it with my Fenix 5X and 5X Plus.
4. no. But now I have put a screenprotector which is oleophobic.
5. no. Same behavior as the 5X and as easy to set. Juste give all the authorizations on your phone and if android, enjoy the possibility to answer.


----------



## Damienr8

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'll try to answer to your question. (Be careful, sales are not tolerated out of the seller section BTW)...
> 
> 1. yes. Excellent contrats. It feels like the backlight is on all the time.
> 2. yes. They click.
> 3. no. Garmin don't want you to do it. But I'll do it like I have done it with my Fenix 5X and 5X Plus.
> 4. no. But now I have put a screenprotector which is oleophobic.
> 5. no. Same behavior as the 5X and as easy to set. Juste give all the authorizations on your phone and if android, enjoy the possibility to answer.


Thank you for the helpful answers and apologies on the sales part of my original request.

Looks like the Instinct is a go for me.


----------



## Nolander

This is really a great watch. The display is so much brighter than the Fenix, so easy to read at all angles. It is definitely a cheaper watch, but as I am not a marathon runner it is perfect for me. I bike, hike, etc. and it is great for tracking those activities. 
Also, it looks more like a regular rugged watch, less like a generic smart watch. I originally bought it as an inexpensive Garmin activity tracker, alternative to my Fenix 5, but so far I have found I like it better.


----------



## Worker

Band change....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worker said:


> Band change....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks very Mandalorian now ! ;-)


----------



## adnj

My main issue was the unused screen that shows as black when a white background is chosen. I like the white on black for the main screen. The Felix is looking more like a "buy" for me now.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Go for the Felix as I don't understand your main issue !! :-D


----------



## Damienr8

adnj said:


> My main issue was the unused screen that shows as black when a white background is chosen. I like the white on black for the main screen. The Felix is looking more like a "buy" for me now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


I now see what you mean. I think from an aesthetic and usability issue, Garmin opted to contrast the black background with the white circle so the eyes don't lose track/focus on the data within the circle.

Honestly i never even realized the different until you mentioned it. But is that the only caveat that's moving you to the Fenix?


----------



## Servus

After some reflection, I just bought an instinct for myself.


----------



## Rocat

Amazon has a 5% off coupon for the Garmin Instinct. It's not much but it's better than nothing. And it appears it is sold directly by Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Insti...id=1544141838&sr=8-3&keywords=garmin+instinct


----------



## adnj

When looking at a black text/white background "positive display", there are unused pixels at the right and left margins. If you switch to white text, it's not apparent. Coming from a Gear S3, it seems distracting.

That and the fact that I called it a "Felix" in my post. 


Damienr8 said:


> I now see what you mean. I think from an aesthetic and usability issue, Garmin opted to contrast the black background with the white circle so the eyes don't lose track/focus on the data within the circle.
> 
> Honestly i never even realized the different until you mentioned it. But is that the only caveat that's moving you to the Fenix?


Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

20% at Christ. and since I still had a coupon from the last purchase, I have now struck.

https://www.christ.de/product/87607518/garmin-uhr-instinct-tundra-010-02064-01/index.html


----------



## GaryK30

Another review of the Instinct.

https://www.roadtrailrun.com/2018/11/garmin-instinct-review-run-and-outdoor.html


----------



## GaryK30

Servus said:


> 20% at Christ. and since I still had a coupon from the last purchase, I have now struck.
> 
> https://www.christ.de/product/87607518/garmin-uhr-instinct-tundra-010-02064-01/index.html


Great price for such a new model.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Damienr8 said:


> I now see what you mean. I think from an aesthetic and usability issue, Garmin opted to contrast the black background with the white circle so the eyes don't lose track/focus on the data within the circle.
> 
> Honestly i never even realized the different until you mentioned it. But is that the only caveat that's moving you to the Fenix?


Wait a minute.
The circle can be white positive or black negative on any watchface.
As the main screen too. Independantly.

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rick123

I got -25% for mine, black friday deal on an Italian jewelry!


----------



## Servus

Instinct im Doppelpack................


----------



## Rick123

I have some questions. Please help me 

*1.* From BaseCamp, is there a way to select specific waypoints and/or courses to be imported to Instinct? I can only tell BaseCamp to export all waypoints and courses, which end up duplicated on my Instinct (and then I have to manually delete all duplicates on the watch).

*2.* I thought this a really noobie question, but none answered me in the Garmin forum. From BaseCamp I can create a course and I can create waypoints. I can import both of them on my Instinct. Of course, when I navigate the course I can see the waypoints into my map. But how can I insert waypoints INTO a course, so that, during navigation of a course, I can use data fields like
_*Distance To Next: *The remaining distance to the next waypoint on the route.
*ETA at Next:* The estimated time of day when you will reach the next waypoint on the route_
When hiking this is really important (say: distance to the next peak).

*3.* From Setting - Navigation - Type: Bearing/Course. What is this setting? I thought the use of bearing or course depends on the type of navigation you are doing (from waypoint to waypoint: bearing, follow a course: course).

*4.* There's no way I can export a training made to Connect on my Instinct. I use OSX and web-based Connect.

Thanks, really!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'll try to answer but it will certainly need to be complete by others.

1 - As I'm not using Basecamp with the instinct but Garmin Explore available... Have you tried G.E. ? I import my waypoints with it.

2 - I can't help you on BC. But I suggest you to try this new "Garmin Explore" which seems to do exactly what you ask...





3 - Bearing is showing you the general direction / distance and you are free to take the path you want to reach it. This is my favorite setting. I even used it in my Fenix 5X Plus... The course setting helps you to follow the exact same path used. Correct me if I'm wrong, I don't use it on the Instinct. I just want to know know the distance, the bearing, the ETA (which is accurate in my own experience).

4 - I can't help. I don't use web based connect and don't export "trainings"...

I really hope someone else will help you !


----------



## Servus

Read and tested.















Thank you.


----------



## randb

Servus said:


> Read and tested.
> 
> View attachment 13709437
> View attachment 13709439
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 13709549


What settings did you use?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Good morning,

GPS + GALILEO. As well as Ultra Track.


----------



## GaryK30

Another Instinct review, just posted today.


----------



## Servus

Hello,
What I would be interested in is how often you calibrate the instinct barometer?
I do this every day because it's not true when I look at it in the morning.
I'm not used to this from my 9400 Rangeman.
I calibrate via GPS.
It's easy and fast but still annoying.
I am looking forward to your experience with the Garmin Instinct barometer.

Best regards


----------



## Odie

I usually find that it’s quite accurate. When it’s off, I check and calibrate the ALT, then it’s back to normal.


----------



## Servus

I have 2 pictures from this morning, it was 3 hpa again.















Am I doing something wrong? Or is it a defect?


----------



## adnj

Looks like the atmospheric pressure increased a bit. Looks like a clear day.

8 am sunrise? It must be cold outside.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> Hello,
> What I would be interested in is how often you calibrate the instinct barometer?
> I do this every day because it's not true when I look at it in the morning.
> I'm not used to this from my 9400 Rangeman.
> I calibrate via GPS.
> It's easy and fast but still annoying.
> I am looking forward to your experience with the Garmin Instinct barometer.
> 
> Best regards


Barometer and GPS ?

I know altimeter calibration using enough satellites for 3D triangulation/position.
But I don't know any baro calibration through GPS. Satellites cannot help to know the barometric pressure beneath them.

Barometer could need calibration from a local weather station found on the newspaper or internet.
But then...

My barometer graph is on 48 hours and sometimes it got some glinches as it decides to jump or fall.
But what I want to read is the variation not the exact pressure. I don't mind the sudden changes.
Variations can help in seeing what kind of weather will come like I have learned on my vintage barometer ALT6000 Casio since... 1992 !!
Even if the first Casio with a 5 position graph was in 1987 !!

So I don't calibrate my barometer unless I see a huge difference with the local weather station which is not the case.

But with the GPS, Servus, you are calibrating what ? ;-)



Servus said:


> Am I doing something wrong? Or is it a defect?


Nope. Pressure moves all the time and the sensor is part mechanical (a medium between the air and some kind of resistance) and electronical... Many ways to get bad results in a light microsized instrument, no worry.
It is not the "exact" pressure which is important but its variation. I'm living at the 7th floor and know my exact altitude but I never know the exact pressure inside my house... Just going to the street level and the baro changes...


----------



## Servus

I'm using GPS for altitude calibration. 
Thank you for your detailed answer. 
When I climbed or descended quickly, I knew that (the jumps). 

Kind regards

Now I'm a little calmer.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

You do what every pilot do by calling the tower to calibrate their instruments before even starting their engines. 


Quick feeding time before an early start tomorrow.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Does the Instinct always show the relative barometric pressure (sea level barometric pressure) rather than the absolute barometric pressure (the pressure at the current altitude)?

Does showing an accurate relative pressure depend on the Instinct having an accurate altitude to do the conversion from the absolute pressure measured by the sensor?


----------



## Rick123

The jumps in the barometer pressure are due - I think - to altitude calibration, expecially if this calibration produces a significant change in the altitude reading. 
Just think: if the Instinct thinks I am at 200mt, then the absolute pressure is converted to - say - 1025. 
Then I tell the Instinct: look, we are at 300mt, not 200mt. Then the same absolute pressure will be immediately converted to - say - 1022. The shift from 1025 to 1022 will create the jump in the graph.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Rain will come...
It should be here tomorrow night.











GaryK30 said:


> Does the Instinct always show the relative barometric pressure (sea level barometric pressure) rather than the absolute barometric pressure (the pressure at the current altitude)?
> 
> Does showing an accurate relative pressure depend on the Instinct having an accurate altitude to do the conversion from the absolute pressure measured by the sensor?


I don't know...

Looking at the Garmin manual...

https://www8.garmin.com/manuals/web...UID-CDC9DDEE-C576-4E1D-B007-BC737686793A.html

"Watch Mode
Sets the sensor used in watch mode. The Auto option uses both the altimeter and barometer according to your movement. You can use the Altimeter option when your activity involves changes in altitude, or the Barometer option when your activity does not involve changes in altitude."

Worst....

Calibrating the Barometer
Your device was already calibrated at the factory, and the device uses automatic calibration at your GPS starting point by default. You can manually calibrate the barometer if you know the correct elevation or the correct sea level pressure.

Hold MENU. 
Select Settings > Sensors & Accessories > Barometer > Calibrate.
Select an option:
To enter the current elevation or sea level pressure, select Yes.

To calibrate automatically from your GPS starting point, select Use GPS.

The instinct got no map.
It means the altitude can be calculate by GPS.
And with the altitude known... how will the Instinct be able to calibrate the pressure ??


----------



## stanc1

Personally I like everything about this watch, the boldness and lightness gives it beauty and comfort.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Baro up, sunny weather!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Going down again!

But the baro arrow stays flat...... 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

For those of you guys/gals in the States, where is the best place to buy the Garmin Instinct? Should it be bought directly from Garmin? Before you folks reply with eBay, I'm looking for specific Sellers on eBay. Or would it be better from a local Brick and Mortar store or even Amazon?


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> For those of you guys/gals in the States, where is the best place to buy the Garmin Instinct? Should it be bought directly from Garmin? Before you folks reply with eBay, I'm looking for specific Sellers on eBay. Or would it be better from a local Brick and Mortar store or even Amazon?


I don't know the answer to your question, but it's too bad the Instinct doesn't seem to be available with a decent discount in the U.S. Some folks in Europe and elsewhere have posted about 20% discounts, even though it's a relatively new model.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but it's too bad the Instinct doesn't seem to be available with a decent discount in the U.S. Some folks in Europe and elsewhere have posted about 20% discounts, even though it's a relatively new model.


They always seem to be left out of a lot of watch deals so it seems only fair they get a good deal from time to time. 

I guess since there appears to be no discount then it would make sense to buy it directly from Garmin. Maybe I'll wait a few months to see if it drops in price on the grey market.


----------



## Nolander

I got mine from Amazon. Garmin still honors the warranty if you buy from Amazon, and the shipping is much faster also. I have not seen any in stores near me. 








PS- 14 days since full charge with an hour of (non GPS) activity per day, still have ~40% battery left.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr.

I am a traditional analog guy, and in fact I have never owned a digital watch before. But this one had me thinking. May I ask, is the display always look this nice in real life? Or is it just nice on photos?


----------



## randb

That's a pretty accurate photo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Hallo,

In fact, almost even better.
The readability is always excellent.

Kind regards


----------



## Rocat

Nolander said:


> I got mine from Amazon. Garmin still honors the warranty if you buy from Amazon, and the shipping is much faster also. I have not seen any in stores near me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- 14 days since full charge with an hour of (non GPS) activity per day, still have ~40% battery left.


Nolander,

Thanks for letting me know that Amazon is a AD that's good to know as I am a Prime member. Plus they had a small discount earlier of 5% but that would almost negate the taxes I'd have to pay from Amazon. Hopefully that discount will continue to be offered from time to time.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Michael Foxtrot Jr. said:


> I am a traditional analog guy, and in fact I have never owned a digital watch before. But this one had me thinking. May I ask, is the display always look this nice in real life? Or is it just nice on photos?


The display is simply stunning. I can not be more accurate than that.
It looks like the backlight is ON all the time even at low angle.
And I have mounted a screen protector.... So yes, it is stunning and easy to read.


----------



## Snaggletooth

^What Nemo said


----------



## Servus

Even under difficult conditions, easy to read.


----------



## Servus

2.77 Beta is online.

Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> 2.77 Beta is online.
> 
> Kind regards


Yes there is a quicktimer function.
And the barometer arrow seems to have been renewed. So far I got an "airplane" icon instead of an arrow...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr.

Thank you for all the answers!


----------



## Nolander

Just a picture for fun.


----------



## Servus

Walking... 24.12.

































































Happy Christmas Eve to everyone.

Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A very intense 25th of December...
Happy Xmas!










And my wife just tried it...

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

Beautiful weather.................................................. an outdoor watch .......what else is left to you than to go for a walk.

































































In the end it was over 16Km.

Kind regards


----------



## Di3gors

Lug to lug ?

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Short days







Making the most of them


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 13751117


Hi Servus. How do you get the distance markers on your route? I get the red line marking my route, but no distance markers.


----------



## Servus

Hello,
at the I phone there is a blue icon in the upper right corner, press it. In line with the arrow and map.
I hope it helps them.

Kind regards


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> Hello,
> at the I phone there is a blue icon in the upper right corner, press it. In line with the arrow and map.
> I hope it helps them.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> View attachment 13753245


Thanks for your quick response Servus. I have tried what you suggest, but nothing changes. I think I need to delve deeper into my settings.

Great photos you post and I'm glad you're enjoying your Instinct - what a watch! Packed full of features. I use mine for open water swimming too, but it suffers a loss of signal when underwater, so I have to stop and raise my wrist out of the water to allow it to get a fix. A bit annoying, but you cannot change the Laws of Physics! Take care and thanks for your help.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Di3gors said:


> Lug to lug ?
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Circa 48mm


----------



## Servus

Also good for cooking.

















Cream goulash with two kinds of game (deer and wild boar) with bread dumplings and lamb's lettuce.

Kind regards


----------



## Servus

Kind regards


----------



## Nolander

Just an indoor picture, I don't want this thread to die yet


----------



## randb

Camping with perfect weather









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Here's my mine for today and....oh wait wrong watch...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Love that Instinct Watchface on that big sister.
Actually it is not as crisp as the original but the definition is much better! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some everyday carry pictures.
This one seems to resist to bruises and shock pretty well...
Zero marks on the bezel so far.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

Out for a short walk.


----------



## Servus

Evening round.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I love that blue backlight.
I love blue.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander




----------



## MCHB

Upgrade! I just got it today but have an aftermarket grey band coming for it and some screen protectors.


----------



## Worker

MCHB said:


> View attachment 13811823
> 
> 
> Upgrade! I just got it today but have an aftermarket grey band coming for it and some screen protectors.












Did the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Worker said:


> Did the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! The band I ordered is a lighter shade though. ^_^


----------



## AngryScientist

nice. 

someone save me from 22 pages of back reading. what is the real world battery life from fully charged to dead with maybe an hour of gps use/day? can it go a full 7 day week?


----------



## randb

I reckon with an hour gps per day you should get a good 4-5 days. I get 7 days easily with 2-3 hrs of gps.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I have found that vidéo in French. It is a torture test actually.

The Instinct is put in the freezer, in a boiling kettle and back in the freezer to be turned into a block of ice before being dropped from the 4th floor (3ème étage en français)...

You don't need the sound if you are not understanding French.

The watch was borrowed from Garmin for the test, the reviewer said.






Son test complet en français est ici:

https://www.montre-cardio-gps.fr/test-garmin-instinct-tout-pour-la-rando-et-la-montagne/


----------



## Nolander

Great video. 








Cold rainy day here.


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have found that vidéo in French. It is a torture test actually.
> 
> The Instinct is put in the freezer, in a boiling kettle and back in the freezer to be turned into a block of ice before being dropped from the 4th floor (3ème étage en français)...
> 
> You don't need the sound if you are not understanding French.
> 
> The watch was borrowed from Garmin for the test, the reviewer said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son test complet en français est ici:
> 
> https://www.montre-cardio-gps.fr/test-garmin-instinct-tout-pour-la-rando-et-la-montagne/


Well, I'd like to see that same test done to the GPR-B1000. Comparable features (ABC and GPS functionality), 1/3 the price. So who's up to test their GPR-B1000?


----------



## gaijin

Odie said:


> Well, I'd like to see that same test done to the GPR-B1000. Comparable features (ABC and GPS functionality), 1/3 the price. So who's up to test their GPR-B1000?


The GPR-B1000 is 3X the price (US$899.00), not 1/3 the price.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Anyway we are all agree those Instinct torture tests conducted in Asia and France are the proof there is strong G-Shock DNA in this Garmin.

100m water resistance
10 meters fall resistance
And ... well a 10 days battery ? ;-)

The Instinct is officially a G-Shock Cousin ! :-D


----------



## Nolander

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Anyway we are all agree those Instinct torture tests conducted in Asia and France are the proof there is strong G-Shock DNA in this Garmin.
> 
> 100m water resistance
> 10 meters fall resistance
> And ... well a 10 days battery ? ;-)
> 
> The Instinct is officially a G-Shock Cousin ! :-D


Maybe I've been lucky, but my battery lasts 3 weeks with everything turned on (if I don't use GPS).


----------



## Odie

gaijin said:


> The GPR-B1000 is 3X the price (US$899.00), not 1/3 the price.
> 
> HTH


I know that, it was in reference to the GPR


----------



## Swissie

Quick question for you guys. How do you remove the screen protector? I want to replace mine but It seems like an impossible PITA job, due to its round edge and the tall bezel combination. I have tried the fingernail, the suction cup, even a small needle but no joy. Please help.


----------



## gaijin

Swissie said:


> Quick question for you guys. How do you remove the screen protector? I want to replace mine but It seems like an impossible PITA job, due to its round edge and the tall bezel combination. I have tried the fingernail, the suction cup, even a small needle but no joy. Please help.


There is no "screen protector" on my Instinct - what are you talking about?


----------



## Swissie

Quick question for those guys who installed a screen protector on their Instinct.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Swissie said:


> Quick question for you guys. How do you remove the screen protector? I want to replace mine but It seems like an impossible PITA job, due to its round edge and the tall bezel combination. I have tried the fingernail, the suction cup, even a small needle but no joy. Please help.


I'm with you on that.

My screen protector looks pristine so far but how to remove it safely ? Using a hair drier to heat the silicon glue ? Have you try this ?

For smart phones:
"Before you start, use a hair dryer on low on your screen for about 15 seconds. This should slightly heat up and loosen the adhesive on the screen protector. Do not overdo this part."

" It will not damage or leave residue on your phone screen. Since all of our screen protectors are designed with a special silicone adhesive, it will not leave any residue on your screen if you choose to take it off."

You can also dip the watch in hot water... The Instinct has been known to resist boiling water !

Stronger than nails and needle ?

On a forerunner 935 amazon [email protected]:
"I installed it a little off center. What is the best way to remove it?
Answer: I used a thin guitar pick and it worked perfectly. "

Perhaps Odie got a tip ?

I do believe that those screen protectors on the Instinct are almost overkill as the bezel is massively protecting the glass.
So you won't need to change it soon anyway...


----------



## Swissie

Thanks for the reply, Nemo. I've tried the hair dryer and the suction cup but the glass seems pretty stuck onto the screen. I think it's a lost cause. The problem is that the tempered glass perfectly fits the screen so there's no gap between the edge and the bezel. Anyway, I'll leave it that way, I won't lose my sleep over it. Thanks again.


----------



## Odie

It can be done but it's quite difficult, especially with time passing by with the SP adhesive. Problem is, if it's a perfect fit (SP), the you need a flat tool to wedge in between the inside Bezel and the SP. The easiest way is to get the flat tool (I'm not at work to take a picture right now) underneath the SP and hope you break the glass, as then you can peel it off.

It's not easy, tread carefully.

Edit: think of the tool like this...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

So unless it is broken there is no need to change it anyway.


----------



## Swissie

Thanks Odie for the tip but my Instinct will die 100% scratch free, I guess


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some pictures of everyday life with the Instinct.

I have noticed the GPS fixes are even faster with the last beta installed.
Also no more lags in fetching altitude graphics of recorded activities.
The upgrades are making it totally lag free so far. 
Also the "quick timer" is one of the true joy to use.










Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Is it me, or is the quick timer functionality just like the standard Timer on the 5x+ except the time isn’t saved like the other Timers on the Instinct?


----------



## Watchman1984

My instinct, almost three months of use. Could'nt be more happy with it  will probably never go back to g-shocks... perfect watch









Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Odie

You won’t go back because of all the customization that you can do with it. Other watches, including G’s, will seem boring.


----------



## j8j

Big fan of the Casio ProTrek and Oceanus and this watch looks fantastic. I do not like the feel of plastic/rubber/fabric watch straps. I'm a huge fan of titanium watches and bands. 

I see garmin has a titanium band at $230 for this watch on their web site I can't post the link but I'm sure you can find it as "QuickFit® 22 Watch Bands
Carbon Gray DLC Titanium", any experience with this band? 

Any other titanium bands that are known or recommended or not?


----------



## Snaggletooth

My default running & hiking watch.


----------



## MCHB

New band came in! It's an aftermarket one from amazon and it's a darker shade of grey than I was expecting but the band really makes the bezel stand out (I know I'm not the first one to mod the red one in such a way though ). The band itself is almost identical to the Garmin ones and I've been wearing the watch itself everywhere except at work. Gotta say it's been awesome so far!


----------



## MCHB

j8j said:


> Big fan of the Casio ProTrek and Oceanus and this watch looks fantastic. I do not like the feel of plastic/rubber/fabric watch straps. I'm a huge fan of titanium watches and bands.
> 
> I see garmin has a titanium band at $230 for this watch on their web site I can't post the link but I'm sure you can find it as "QuickFit® 22 Watch Bands
> Carbon Gray DLC Titanium", any experience with this band?
> 
> Any other titanium bands that are known or recommended or not?


I think it depends on your climate but when it's -33c outside the thought of metal against my skin is cringe-worthy!


----------



## MCHB

Also if you need to update the epo on the instinct the "Fastfix" one for the fenix 1 from JaVaWa updates it. Just download and copy the epo into the "gps" folder on the watch! 

JaVaWa GPS-tools | Fast fix for the f?nix


----------



## Snaggletooth

MCHB said:


> Also if you need to update the epo on the instinct the "Fastfix" one for the fenix 1 from JaVaWa updates it. Just download and copy the epo into the "gps" folder on the watch!
> 
> JaVaWa GPS-tools | Fast fix for the f?nix


I don't have a problem getting a GPS fix, do others?


----------



## lvt

This watch is excellent.


----------



## watch-ing

damn it. have to admit, this is really a tempting watch, if its reliable and good long-term quality (which i honestly doubt, as its garmin *dont hit me*). if the price would be about 180€....

got some questions. at best id like a comparsion to a gen.3 sensor of casio and a good compass: 

- how low does the temperature sensor go?
- at what freezing temperatures is the display fading out/becoming unuseable slow? i invite everyone to put it in the freezer at -18° celsius and report back to me  
- how accurate/reliable is the temperature sensor working? and: is it also showing decimal numbers?
- is the watch automatically saving the highest and lowest temperatures daily? 
- compass: accurate? 
- vibration alarm good and strong?
- is it possible to display just the time alone on the main screen, as ive seen on pictures here?
- is the automatic light function, when moving the arm in darkness, compareable in reliability/ease of use/speed to the auto-illuminator from casio? 

thx for answering. and yes, ive read every single comment in this long thread, nothing about temperatures.


----------



## Servus

[QUOTE = Nemo_Sandman; 47991483] Ich habe dieses Video auf Französisch gefunden. Es ist tatsächlich ein Foltertest.

Das Instinct wird in den Gefrierschrank, in einen kochenden Kessel und zurück in den Gefrierschrank gestellt, um daraus einen Eisblock zu machen, bevor es aus dem 4. Stock fallen gelassen wird (3ème étage en français) ...

Sie brauchen den Ton nicht, wenn Sie es brauchen verstehe kein Französisch.

Die Uhr wurde von Garmin für den Test ausgeliehen, sagte der Rezensent.

[video = youtube; Iu1bqHeA2_o] 



 [/ video]

Son test complete in français est ici:

https://www.montre-cardio-gps.fr/test- Garmin-Instinkt-tout-pour-la-rando-et-la-montagne / [/ QUOTE]


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

watch-ing said:


> damn it. have to admit, this is really a tempting watch, if its reliable and good long-term quality (which i honestly doubt, as its garmin *dont hit me*). if the price would be about 180€....
> 
> got some questions. at best id like a comparsion to a gen.3 sensor of casio and a good compass:
> 
> - how low does the temperature sensor go?
> - at what freezing temperatures is the display fading out/becoming unuseable slow? i invite everyone to put it in the freezer at -18° celsius and report back to me
> - how accurate/reliable is the temperature sensor working? and: is it also showing decimal numbers?
> - is the watch automatically saving the highest and lowest temperatures daily?
> - compass: accurate?
> - vibration alarm good and strong?
> - is it possible to display just the time alone on the main screen, as ive seen on pictures here?
> - is the automatic light function, when moving the arm in darkness, compareable in reliability/ease of use/speed to the auto-illuminator from casio?
> 
> thx for answering. and yes, ive read every single comment in this long thread, nothing about temperatures.


So to answer your question.
Temperature sensor works.
What freezing temperature ? I don't know. But it has been test at minus 4° in a freezer with no effects.
Accuracy of temperature sensor ?..................
I don't know why people are obsessed by temperatures... 
Stop dreaming about thermometers. Thermoters on a wrist CANNOT be accurate unless you put them in the shadow and in a windproof place.
The thermometer gives you only ONE reading: the temperature of the thermometer !! Not the Temperature of the air or the water.
Put a thermometer on ice and under the sun and you will have false reading.

Watch is saving the temperature ON YOUR WRIST on the last 4 hours. Not all the day.
It is a watch you wear it. And when worn it is not accurate anymore unless you patch it over your clothes...

Compass: accurate !
Vibration alarm: more powerful than the Fenix.
Time alone ? yes you can with the different watchfaces or creating a "time of the day" activity.
Automatic light is working great.

And never forget temperature sensors are the worst sensors to put on a wrist of a human being alive !!! ;-)

When I want something more accurate, I do pass my watch under the tap and look at the temperature reaching an average room temperature then I put the watch on a desk (far from any sunrays) and I read it 30 minutes later.

The best thermometers are using probes or some kind of infra red sensors.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> I don't have a problem getting a GPS fix, do others?


Nope. It is amazingly fast even under a roof.


----------



## MCHB

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope. It is amazingly fast even under a roof.


I'm on the top floor of a third floor apartment and it's quick but I've found with an epo it's instantaneous! 

Also I erm...may have been drunk and rambly in my last couple posts lol.


----------



## watch-ing

thx for answering, nemo. 

just be so kind to not "lesson" other people about subjects, that u dont know the users knowledge, purpose and use of. and i dont agree to some of the statements u made.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

watch-ing said:


> thx for answering, nemo.
> 
> just be so kind to not "lesson" other people about subjects, that u dont know the users knowledge, purpose and use of. and i dont agree to some of the statements u made.


You are right, I was not very kind and I can do lecture on a lot of subjects... 
But I do HATE questions about thermometers in watches !! It makes my own core temperature rising fast and I can explode just in the mention of thermometer sensor strap to any wrist !!! Go figure. ;-)

The only Thermo Sensor watch I do love is this one and it was fun to use while working on heat treatment forging blades... It is an infra red scanner not a thermometer subjected to your body heat.









Don't you know the Instinct got GPS, Galileo and Glonass ? Great tech ! I can be very kind on that subject of geolocalization... most of the time (unless people want to have the best accuracy when walking deep in some urban canyons...)

Also the instinct can show you the temperature found on a weather station far enough from your 37°C wrist, but nearby using knowing your GPS position. (Photo 1)
And this is just amazingly accurate because that thermometer IS NOT ON YOUR WRIST (Photo2) !!!! ;-)

And I use it everyday.
Oh well... 1°C of difference with my exterior thermometer.









And 18°C of difference with my wrist !!


----------



## Servus

And there would also be the little Garmin Tempe sensor.
Cost about 25€.

Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> And there would also be the little Garmin Tempe sensor.
> Cost about 25€.
> 
> Kind regards


Wow I was not aware of that !! Thank you for the tip !!


----------



## Servus

Unnecessary


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

LED unter'm Bett
LED unter'm Schrank
LED im Instinct
Leider geil.

The torchlight function is easy to configure in a shortcut and very handy!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

The hardest thing for me to figure out (especially coming from a fenix 1) was which button does what as I kept hitting the wrong buttons lol. Youtube tutorials helped emensely to get it set up how I like. 

For a quick glance I like a simple to read screen and the moon phase filled up the smaller circle display so well. How it came set up by default seemed excessively cluttered. I erm...may be a wee bit OCD!


----------



## gaijin

New Time Zone Map data are available for download on Garmin Express:










HTH


----------



## j8j

MCHB said:


> I think it depends on your climate but when it's -33c outside the thought of metal against my skin is cringe-worthy!


Not below -10c where I live. Titanium doesn't conduct heat as well as stainless or aluminum and therefore doesn't feel as cold to me. Also no issues with skin irritation for me with Ti, plastic causes me some trouble.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The possibility to launch and follow until three 24h timers is very handy.

It should be a great watch for astronauts as they are timing many experiences...

The Instinct is really the Swiss army knife of watches.

On the accuracy side zero issues with the compass, barometer and altimeter on the last beta version 2.92.

The automatic switch on of the backlight can be turned ON by a movement of the wrist (nothing new here, we all know that features from Casio also) BUT it can be switched OFF by an opposite movement of the wrist.
Which means you can read the time (turon on and off the backlight) in a second without using your hands.

This features to control the backlight with gesture or with the button is just great.
Also I have programmed it to consider the automatic feature once the sun is set.
Another little plus from the GPS which gives to the watch my last position on this planet...

Still amazed. Tomorrow I should be able to try another strap on it. More to come!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watch-ing

nemo, sweet of u clearing this. and i understand and agree ur concerns about the temperature, belonging the use for most users. 

this watch looks very promising and might be the first "smartwatch" to step into the region of a "g". the first to make smartwatches serious to hard- and daily users worlwide, some kind of bridge between classic- and smartwatches. very curious how it will last, long term sight. only time can tell. ... ironic, yes. 

if the cashcow rings my doorbell again and i find a good price, i will try this watch as well, testing against the gw-9400 and maybe suunto vector. 


guys, please keep this thread updated about hard- and (most likely) software issues. at best from hard users in any kind of harsh environments. thx. 
oh and please post some size comparsion pics to some "g´s".


----------



## paulhotte

It has a nice display....I have never had something like this but this seems enticing..


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'm trying an alternative band.
Bought on Massdrop it is an elastic watch strap with an hook.
It is a Nick Mansey design.

It is sold as breathable, water resistant, shock resistant and low profile.

The breathable part was the main reason I wanted to try it.
I'm a fan of Zulu and nato strap and this one got two plusses.
It is elastic and it permits the sensor to stay in contact with the skin.

Also I can pass it through my hand without to open it.
So let see how I will like it.

BTW the spring bars provided with instinct are black and thick. Beautiful!

























Heck I have always been a huge fan of James Cameron's Aliens and the kind of watches the Space Marines would have used (not the Seiko of Sigourney), I guess it is a kind of reminiscence but I would image Dwayne Hicks with that combo. ;-)

(Here the [email protected] picture of Michael Biehn's aging character for now never coming Alien 5 project aborted by Ridley Scott himself... Argh don't let me start on that... ;-) )









Turned out it was a Seiko Pulsemeter S234-501A... on a nato strap. 














Have you noticed that the guy has received the watch from Baie d'Hudson ?

Hudson... another unforgettable character and a great actor. (RIP)


----------



## Snaggletooth

DP


----------



## Snaggletooth

watch-ing said:


> oh and please post some size comparsion pics to some "g´s".


Here ya go. Definitely treading on the G's toes, this is a great watch.












View attachment 13884339
View attachment 13884341


----------



## watch-ing

thx snaggle, good comparsions. i really think of selling some watches to try that instinct.

so, not to bash on garmin or taking the joy out of happy owners, just id like to collect problems and issues with this watch. maybe it would be worth an own thread, as this watch is very special. a "bridge" between classic digital-sport-outdoorwatches and outdoor-sport-smartwatches, as i think. maybe a starter for a new line of watches by all companies? ... (at least untill better displays and better batteries reach the market).

well, might give me a shout, i will open that thread then.

- i found so far an altimeter/barometer issue, which isnt solved by garmin yet and most likely wont be, as the problem seems to be "in touch with the wrist", literally:

https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...-aa/1415214-problem-with-barometric-altimeter

- found one user reporting a freezing display on youtube. i guess this wont happen often.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

watch-ing said:


> thx snaggle, good comparsions. i really think of selling some watches to try that instinct.
> 
> so, not to bash on garmin or taking the joy out of happy owners, just id like to collect problems and issues with this watch. maybe it would be worth an own thread, as this watch is very special. a "bridge" between classic digital-sport-outdoorwatches and outdoor-sport-smartwatches, as i think. maybe a starter for a new line of watches by all companies? ... (at least untill better displays and better batteries reach the market).
> 
> well, might give me a shout, i will open that thread then.
> 
> - i found so far an altimeter/barometer issue, which isnt solved by garmin yet and most likely wont be, as the problem seems to be "in touch with the wrist", literally:
> 
> https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...-aa/1415214-problem-with-barometric-altimeter
> 
> - found one user reporting a freezing display on youtube. i guess this wont happen often.


Don't forget people who communicates on Garmin forums are the fringe of people who get issues.
This is not the majority.

My altimeter is perfect as I know how to use a barometric altimeter from my aeronautical past (not lesson just example !) 

The barometers works just great and it is really useful in monitoring the trend of weather changes.

The GPS is a little on the zig zag side like all Garmin's but enough to help you find your way back to the ranch.

Now this is my experience with the Instinct which is better than the one with my Fenix 5X and 5X Plus.

I even think I will try a black titanium band on it.

This on should arrive Friday:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GZKW8CG/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









Barometer? Very graphic!


----------



## good_fella

here's mine, arrived today...


----------



## good_fella

added matte screen protector and changed band, i think it looks cool


----------



## randb

good_fella said:


> added matte screen protector and changed band, i think it looks cool
> View attachment 13888269


Which strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Sick!


----------



## MCHB

Not gonna lie I love the instinct and the only reason I don't wear it at work is because I work in a mechanical/welding shop. While it's Mil-spec I don't want to melt my watch or have to pick metal bits out of it! I wear it everywhere else (even to and from work) but the thought of having molten metal spray imbed into the thing well...Outside of work you can pry it off my cold, dead wrist!


----------



## Servus

Sorry for the blurred recording...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Here is the titanium band with quick release and little "pumps" (spring bars which are the same as Casio's easy fit bracelet found on the full metal Squares) for easy fitting.
It has taken 48 hours to fly from Florida to Paris by DHL on Amazon.
Very fast! With the shipping it cost me 64 euros.

I used to have the same (not with the easy fit but with Garmin quick release system and butterfly clasp ) for my previous Fenix 5X Plus and that was a great 26mm band I was not able to scratch. So it took me time to find it the same in 22mm.
It is light and very confortable. 
And it get dry very fast! Which is a must for my uses.
It gives a certain classy look to the Military Instinct! 
The bracelet is matte and black very stealthy. Let see how it resist now.

It is all titanium (some guy on Amazon has tested it) but the butterfly clasp in stainless steel and spring bars in steel.

_"Thought the price looked too good to be true considering what Garmin charges for this band, but rolled the dice. Band was plenty long and I removed 5 links to get it to fit. Looks and functions great on my Fenix 5.

I wanted to know if it was really titanium so I sacrificed one of the links I removed and put a grinder to it. Spark test is a quick way to ID metals. Titanium being rather unique as it emits blindingly bright white sparks while most metals will have an orange colored spark. Aluminum would not spark at all. Much to my surprise the link emitted the characteristic bright white sparks...it's indeed titanium!"
_

The Instinct equipped is not 88 grams. (from 52 with its original rubber band)










Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Thanks for the pictures report.
Looks good to the black clock.


----------



## Worker

Looks great Nemo!! Congratulations on the new band!! 

I have a quick question for you guys. I haven’t worn my Instinct for several weeks but I noticed the barometer seems stuck at 30.15

We had a pretty major ice storm move thru a couple days ago and that thing never budged. Would anyone happen to know how to get it working normal again? Do I need to do some type of reset?

TIA!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Which software version do you have?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Maybe just try the OFF/ON trick first. Fixes lots of software issues in my experience.


Worker said:


> Looks great Nemo!! Congratulations on the new band!!
> 
> I have a quick question for you guys. I haven't worn my Instinct for several weeks but I noticed the barometer seems stuck at 30.15
> 
> We had a pretty major ice storm move thru a couple days ago and that thing never budged. Would anyone happen to know how to get it working normal again? Do I need to do some type of reset?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

I’ll have to look when I get home to see what version I have. Might be old. 

I’ll try turning it ON/OFF as well. 

Thanks for the suggestions!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Yes ! ;-)
You could try a Master Reset, couldn't hurt...

1. Starting with the watch off
2. Press and continue to hold the Back/Lap button
3. Press and release Power
4. Release Back/Lap button once message appears
5. Select Yes


----------



## Worker

Thanks Nemo. 

Would I have to go back into GCM and reset everything in there after completing that procedure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good_fella

randb said:


> Which strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


thanks man! 
i bought a QuickFit 22" strap (solar flare silicone) available at garmin's webshop...


----------



## good_fella




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worker said:


> Thanks Nemo.
> 
> Would I have to go back into GCM and reset everything in there after completing that procedure?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so. But perhaps a soft reset will be enough. Also do install the last Beta 2.92 it works just great.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

good_fella said:


> View attachment 13891237
> View attachment 13891241


Yep it looks so great I have link your picture to the Garmin forum.


----------



## Worker

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I think so. But perhaps a soft reset will be enough. Also do install the last Beta 2.92 it works just great.


Thanks guys.....I'm updating now so I think it's gonna be fine! I was behind.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worker said:


> Thanks guys.....I'm updating now so I think it's gonna be fine! I was behind.


So how does it works now ?


----------



## watch-ing

guys, anyone willing to put this little puppy in the freezer at about -15° celsius and reporting in, what the thermometre says and how the display behaves, how the reaction times of the watch are? 

ive read in the manual its resistant up to -20° celsius, so this should be safe to try. thanks.

edit: i can provide info to the gw-9400 at about -15°, all night outside. 
lcd display went a bit slower and digits got brighter. still visible, watch slower but useable. thermometre seemed correct until -10°, then, as in the manual written, went to " --". 
till about -10°, the watch seems to behave almost like usual.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Big ask.



watch-ing said:


> guys, anyone willing to put this little puppy in the freezer at about -15° celsius and reporting in, what the thermometre says and how the display behaves, how the reaction times of the watch are?
> 
> ive read in the manual its resistant up to -20° celsius, so this should be safe to try. thanks.
> 
> edit: i can provide info to the gw-9400 at about -15°, all night outside.
> lcd display went a bit slower and digits got brighter. still visible, watch slower but useable. thermometre seemed correct until -10°, then, as in the manual written, went to " --".
> till about -10°, the watch seems to behave almost like usual.


----------



## Servus

After a pleasant return flight first of all caught the Instinct and enjoyed a small walk.

















View attachment 13893521


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> After a pleasant return flight first of all caught the Instinct and enjoyed a small walk.


Going to pop that puppy in the freezer now for watch-ing?! Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Servus

No.... I don't want to!  It simply does not interest me, because I am content and in fact as it is.

Besides, there are already several videos about it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Ditto.


----------



## Worker

Nemo_Sandman said:


> So how does it works now ?


Yup sure does!!

After I updated it the barometer stated the correct reading right away.

Appreciate all the help as always!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

watch-ing said:


> guys, anyone willing to put this little puppy in the freezer at about -15° celsius and reporting in, what the thermometre says and how the display behaves, how the reaction times of the watch are?
> 
> ive read in the manual its resistant up to -20° celsius, so this should be safe to try. thanks.
> 
> edit: i can provide info to the gw-9400 at about -15°, all night outside.
> lcd display went a bit slower and digits got brighter. still visible, watch slower but useable. thermometre seemed correct until -10°, then, as in the manual written, went to " --".
> till about -10°, the watch seems to behave almost like usual.


Look at that video:





And goes to minute 13.
Oh well... it's not minus 15°C... Sorry.


----------



## Servus

It was cold... very cold. :-D


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Feeding my instinct with pure energy!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The SET button.

I have found something I did not know about the SET button:


When an activity is launched, you can push once on the set button and you are back to the watch face.
Another push on the SET button and you are back on activity screen you have just left !
Another push you are back on the watch face.
Now you can browse your widgets and one push on SET and you are back on the activity screen.
Another push on SET and you are back to the watchface...

Handy isn't it ?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Nice, please remind me where you got the strap - looks good.


Nemo_Sandman said:


> Feeding my instinct with pure energy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice, please remind me where you got the strap - looks good.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GZKW8CG/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus




----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> The SET button.
> 
> I have found something I did not know about the SET button:
> 
> When an activity is launched, you can push once on the set button and you are *back* to the watch face.
> Another push on the SET button and you are *back* on activity screen you have just left !
> Another push you are *back* on the watch face.
> Now you can browse your widgets and one push on SET and you are *back* on the activity screen.
> Another push on SET and you are *back* to the watchface...
> 
> Handy isn't it ?


That's why the *SET* button also has the label *BACK* next to it :-!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> That's why the *SET* button also has the label *BACK* next to it :-!


Yes I know, but here this button served as BACK and FORTH when an activity is ON. 
When there is no activity it is a only a "back" function: a _dead end_ to the watchface.

But when any activity is ON => it is then a SWITCH button (more than a back button). See ?

The Introduction manual says: "Select to return to the previous screen. Hold to view the clock menu."

*No activity triggered.*
Dead end behavior: hit BACK many times and you will be stuck on the watch face.

*Activity triggered:*
SWITCH behavior between the watchface and the last screen of the activity.
It is really handy going back and forth between the various screens of an activity and the watchface and widgets.

So the "Back Button" does not have the same behavior when an activity is ON. 

Before that epiphany, during an activity, I was using the BACK button to go back to the watchface (and the widget I needed) and... to go back to the activity screen I was first going back to the watchface and then hit the GPS key.

Now I only use that BACK key (SWITCH key) during an activity.
And you know what?.... I really like that feature !! :-D


----------



## MCHB

Skiing up at Murray Ridge and If you squint you can almost make out the instinct lol!


----------



## Servus

The Instinct in its element.


----------



## WES51

Servus said:


> View attachment 13903767


This is really beautiful. What is the name of this town?


----------



## Servus

The village is called Fahr am Main.

Kind regards


----------



## Servus

Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Excellent quality, zero scratch on the titanium band so far....









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## good_fella

with garmin quickfit22 strap - coyote tan


----------



## good_fella




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Urban instinct...









Rendez vous in 30 minutes.

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

No village in sight.


----------



## MCHB

Took the red keeper bits off the red band and the grey bits off the grey band and put the red bits on the grey band and the grey bits on the red band! ^_^


----------



## Eric.S

Could anyone pls comment on battery life? If not using GPS but everything else regularly, how long is one charge gonna last?


----------



## Worker

I only charge mine about every 3 1/2 weeks or so when not using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

With everything on (Bluetooth, hr, etc.) and no GPS I can go about 3 weeks as well. It still has 1 battery bar after that amount of time, so would likely go longer.


----------



## gaijin

Nolander said:


> With everything on (Bluetooth, hr, etc.) and no GPS I can go about 3 weeks as well. It still has 1 battery bar after that amount of time, so would likely go longer.


That's consistent with my experience over the last 4 months.

HTH


----------



## Eric.S

Nolander said:


> With everything on (Bluetooth, hr, etc.) and no GPS I can go about 3 weeks as well. It still has 1 battery bar after that amount of time, so would likely go longer.


That's pretty amazing as far as smartwatch goes


----------



## Nolander

I have been quite happy with it overall. I'm not a hard core user of all the features, but it is what I think a tool watch is all about.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Adventures in Montmartre...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Garmin has a very good year selling these. The sales of this watch were off the charts. They hit a home run


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The car and the watch are agree.
Very handy to display the outside temperature on the watchface.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Odie said:


> Garmin has a very good year selling these. The sales of this watch were off the charts. They hit a home run


That explains a lot. Garmin has been very quiet for the last six months. Nothing at Christmas, revamp of an older model for CES, so far nothing at MWC... They must be cooking something.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Odie said:


> Garmin has a very good year selling these. The sales of this watch were off the charts. They hit a home run


Should we/could we expect a price drop on the grey market side?


----------



## kramer5150

Nolander said:


> With everything on (Bluetooth, hr, etc.) and no GPS I can go about 3 weeks as well. It still has 1 battery bar after that amount of time, so would likely go longer.


Wow thats really good. impressive.


----------



## Odie

Rocat said:


> Should we/could we expect a price drop on the grey market side?


Not right now, the v2 of the Instinct won't be out until late '20. Garmin holds their prices well.

The only reason why you've seen drops on the 5+ series is because the Fenix 6 is being released this year, along with a few other goodies.

Keep an eye on a watch show in Vegas May/June.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The colour of spring...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Been on the lookout for one of these in Graphite but I'm tempted by the price. HS Johnson have a Flame Red Instinct for £202 and with the discount code HSJ5 a further 5% is taken off. Total incl. 24hr delivery in the UK is £191.10 (They ship free and tracked worlwide too.)

LINK

Apologies if I've posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Flame red is gorgeous and for that price !! Wow !!


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Flame red is gorgeous and for that price !! Wow !!


Not sure I'm brave enough to pull it off. Maybe I'll hold out for the graphite. :think:


----------



## Nolander

The flame red looks great, but the graphite is probably more wearable if you’re going to use it as an “everyday “ watch. 
I wanted the red one, but I wasn’t sure I could pull it off either.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

As you can easily change the band then only the bezel and the horns brings some color as the case got black flanks.


----------



## Odie

https://www.garmin.co.in/minisite/instinct/

This is the only site that I've seen specifically say what was done to the Instinct:

"U.S. military standard 810G (MIL-STD-810G)
In tests for high-altitude performance using MIL-STD-810G's Method 500.6 (Procedure I and II), the Instinct was operational at altitudes as high as 12,000 feet, and can be stored at altitudes of 40,000 feet (international flight cruising altitude). Following Procedure IV of Method 516.7 (Pendulum Impact), the Instinct remained undamaged after multi-directional shock testing from a drop distance of 122cm. Under Method 524.1's protocols for testing freeze-thaw (Procedures II and III) at temperature changes of less than 3°C per minute, the Instinct withstood multiple simulated high-altitude freezing-point cycles as well as freezing from room temperature, all without impaired functioning.

Additionally, the Instinct was able to pass corrosion testing under Method 509.6: spraying it with salt-fog for 24 hours and then drying for an additional 24 hours produced no corrosion, guaranteeing that the Instinct retains its durability in salt-rich maritime environments."


----------



## Servus

Good morning. 
There is a GPS update 2.50.

Kind regards


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## primus

And FW update 3.10!


----------



## Rocat

Odie said:


> Not right now, the v2 of the Instinct won't be out until late '20. Garmin holds their prices well.
> 
> The only reason why you've seen drops on the 5+ series is because the Fenix 6 is being released this year, along with a few other goodies.
> 
> Keep an eye on a watch show in Vegas May/June.


Odie, Here in the States, where is the best place to buy this online? Amazon or elsewhere? Do you own/work in a shop that sells these? I thought you did.


----------



## Odie

I do sell them, I have the white and red version right now. I know REI carries them if you’re looking for a B&M store near you. Otherwise, you’ll have to buy it from Amazon.


----------



## Rocat

Odie said:


> I do sell them, I have the white and red version right now. I know REI carries them if you're looking for a B&M store near you. Otherwise, you'll have to buy it from Amazon.


Does Garmin honor their warranty if it is bought through Amazon? Are they an AD for Garmin? 
Thanks Odie.


----------



## Odie

Buy it straight from Amazon, not a dealer that has it fulfilled through Amazon. Their just using the ASN provided and doesn’t guarantee that they’re an AD.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A 10 euros aluminium dock for recharging it.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A 10 euros aluminium dock for recharging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Sick!


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A 10 euros aluminium dock for recharging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Is it similar to this one? Amazon UK


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> Is it similar to this one? Amazon UK


Yes it is!










Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Brilliant, thanks. (_May be joining you with an Instinct in the very near future._)


----------



## kenls

;-) Tuesday to be precise... wasn’t brave enough to go for a colour.


----------



## Nolander

kenls said:


> ;-) Tuesday to be precise... wasn't brave enough to go for a colour.


I think you will be pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## kenls

Nolander said:


> I think you will be pleasantly surprised with it.


Thanks Nolander, I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Servus

To inspire Ken's anticipation. 

























I'd like to see some angle comparisons when reading the B 1000 Rangeman.


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> To inspire Ken's anticipation.
> 
> View attachment 13942113
> 
> 
> View attachment 13942127
> 
> 
> View attachment 13942129
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some angle comparisons when reading the B 1000 Rangeman.


Thanks Lars, looks great. Hmmm...maybe I should have been a bit more brave and ordered the tundra or flame version. :think:


----------



## Servus

The color tundra is in my opinion very inconspicuous on the arm, but without being boring.
Also sensitivity (dirt) is not an issue.
Think however with this clock it depends less on the color, the functions convince no matter in which dress it is.


----------



## kenls

I'm happy (_read_ comfortable) with the black (grey)


----------



## Nolander

I'll help, although my pictures aren't as good.


----------



## kenls

Nolander said:


> I'll help, although my pictures aren't as good.


Cheers Nolander......and there's nothing wrong with your shots!


----------



## Servus

Good night picture for Ken.

















;-)


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> Good night picture for Ken.
> 
> View attachment 13946857
> 
> 
> View attachment 13946859
> 
> 
> ;-)


Thanks Lars. My watch should be here by 13:00 today. Unfortunately I won't be here until at least 16:00.

Enjoy your vacation and shopping trip.


----------



## Miklos86

Odie said:


> Not right now, the v2 of the Instinct won't be out until late '20. Garmin holds their prices well.
> 
> The only reason why you've seen drops on the 5+ series is because the Fenix 6 is being released this year, along with a few other goodies.
> 
> Keep an eye on a watch show in Vegas May/June.


That's nice to know. I just bought the Fenix 5 plus second hand from a friend. He moves to Suunto for better battery life and lent me his to try for a few days. Once properly set up its really impressive tech.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Love this watch. Garmin knocked it out of the park with this one.

Measuring this morning's dog walk.


----------



## kenls

My Instinct has been delivered. |> Now I just need to get home and get it charged.


----------



## Snaggletooth

kenls said:


> My Instinct has been delivered. |> Now I just need to get home and get it charged.


Enjoy. A small learning-curve ahead, but I'm sure you're going to be impressed.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> My Instinct has been delivered. |> Now I just need to get home and get it charged.


I should be charged even. Mine was "5 bricks" out of the box.


----------



## Servus




----------



## kenls

He's here. Now begins the learning curve. :-d


----------



## Servus

Nice to see.
That makes me happy for you.
You will love him.
Anyway, I wish you long joy with the part. Enjoy it.

Kind regards


----------



## Nolander

Congrats on the new watch. It looks good.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

It is a very friendly and reliable tool watch.
The display looks like the backlight is always on. So contrasted! 
Wear it in good health! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> Nice to see.
> That makes me happy for you.
> You will love him.
> Anyway, I wish you long joy with the part. Enjoy it.
> 
> Kind regards





Nolander said:


> Congrats on the new watch. It looks good.





Nemo_Sandman said:


> It is a very friendly and reliable tool watch.
> The display looks like the backlight is always on. So contrasted!
> Wear it in good health!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you gents.


----------



## Servus

Guided by the Instinct. ;-)

















































































Clean up after heavy storms.









































Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Gorgeous pictures! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

@ Servus Beautiful shots of the animals and outdoors.


----------



## kenls

Hey Lars, these shots are stunning. :-!


----------



## Servus

Thank you.

It was a very nice walk.
Especially the smell of freshly cut spruces and pines. I like it.....


----------



## kenls

This is one seriously easy to wear timepiece. Its light, totally functional and practical. It syncs flawlessly and the information it provides through the app is nothing short of astounding. I'm totally impressed so far and I've only just scratched the surface. WOW!


----------



## Nolander

I agree it is so light and comfortable that I makes my G-shocks feel heavy


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

I'm on the fence with this watch. I love the tech and looks of it, but what do you think the shelf life of it is? Will it be like a smartphone and version 2 is out in a year?


----------



## kenls

Ryanjeepguy said:


> I'm on the fence with this watch. I love the tech and looks of it, but what do you think the shelf life of it is? Will it be like a smartphone and version 2 is out in a year?


I would think, given its popularity alone, that yes, there will be a new version every 2-3 years. Personally, I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Servus

I'm not thinking about it.
If instinct does its work to my satisfaction by then, why shouldn't it do it beyond that? If V2 should have new design or functions where I think I absolutely need them I would of course hit them with a good offer. ;-)

Kind regards


----------



## Miklos86

Ryanjeepguy said:


> I'm on the fence with this watch. I love the tech and looks of it, but what do you think the shelf life of it is? Will it be like a smartphone and version 2 is out in a year?


I reckon it is like with other watches - newer versions come out, but nobody holds a gun to your head to buy them as well. With cellphones it's a bit different, because if you use the latest apps or latest version of apps you need to upgrade periodically due to their system requirements. However in a watch you don't need to use software that wasn't part of the original package.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Accuracy on weather fluctuation.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## adnj

Ryanjeepguy said:


> I'm on the fence with this watch. I love the tech and looks of it, but what do you think the shelf life of it is? Will it be like a smartphone and version 2 is out in a year?


Yes, I believe so. I doubt that there wouldn't be an updated design in prototype right now.

This is a fork of the Garmin Fenix design that offers better battery life, increased legibility and lighter weight while maintaining the excellent tracking abilities of other Garmin models.

At the very least I would expect newer processors to be packaged that offer increased energy efficiency and features at a similar price point for the chip, more on-board memory and better connectivity.

Maybe solar will be added à la the Casio Mudmaster. Thermo/solar harvesting is supposedly being licensed by Matrix (PowerWatch) so I wouldn't be surprised to see that either.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Water proofing!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

I ordered one to pick up tomorrow. Somehow I've managed to to survive 55 years without a gps watch, though I can admit I've gotten lost in the back country a few times with a map and compass. I'm intrigued, and kind of a gear freak. We'll see if the nav features are worth it or if this thing gets returned.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

DrGonzo said:


> I ordered one to pick up tomorrow. Somehow I've managed to to survive 55 years without a gps watch, though I can admit I've gotten lost in the back country a few times with a map and compass. I'm intrigued, and kind of a gear freak. We'll see if the nav features are worth it or if this thing gets returned.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I use GPS watch since... PRT-1GP back in 1999... Hell, I have been using them for 20 years now...

It always been a fun experience.


----------



## kenls

I have a question about gps tracking.

We walk our dogs on a daily basis round the same road route. The first time I walked it with the Instinct, it recorded the route as 2.9 miles, the second time, it was 2.5 miles over the same walk. I would expect there to be minor differences maybe in the order of 1/20th or even 1/10th of a mile. But why would there be a such difference, close to 1/2 a mile? I notice the mile markers are off too. (Looking closely at the map, it looks like I've had a bit of a drink on the first part of the first walk)


----------



## Servus

Hello, Ken,
what GPS setting are you using?


----------



## kenls

Morning Lars,
Looks like I was/am using Normal. What would you recommend, UltraTrac?


----------



## Servus

I have mostly GPS+Galileo.

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## kenls

Much appreciated Lars, thanks.

Enjoy what's left of your vacation/weekend.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> Morning Lars,
> Looks like I was/am using Normal. What would you recommend, UltraTrac?


Nope Ultra trac will be worth.

Try Galileo or Glonass but don't expect miracles.

GPS tracking cannot be "that accurate" unless you are in open place (no trees, no building) and you hold you watch flat on your head. 

A small wristworn GPS got different uses which are very handy: like going back to the start or notice a drift on boating...
Urban environment is full of "traps": urban canyon, trees. Unless you walk in the middle of the road you will get zig and zag.
It will be always less accurate than an odometer. It is handy but those small GPS are not good as accurate references. I got the same zigzag on Fenix 5X and 5X Plus unless a lucky day.
By best results have been on a bike or any vehicule: riding fast in the middle of the road helps a lot.

Yesterday I have walk in the city and I got this:
https://www.relive.cc/view/g31367880288

Drunk Man Syndrome is OK. I wanted to show where I have crossed the Seine during the Gilets Jaunes (Yellow Vest) 17th act.
My two cents.


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope Ultra trac will be worth.
> 
> Try Galileo or Glonass but don't expect miracles.
> 
> GPS tracking cannot be "that accurate" unless you are in open place (no trees, no building) and you hold you watch flat on your head.
> 
> A small wristworn GPS got different uses which are very handy: like going back to the start or notice a drift on boating...
> Urban environment is full of "traps": urban canyon, trees. Unless you walk in the middle of the road you will get zig and zag.
> It will be always less accurate than an odometer. It is handy but those small GPS are not good as accurate references. I got the same zigzag on Fenix 5X and 5X Plus unless a lucky day.
> By best results have been on a bike or any vehicule: riding fast in the middle of the road helps a lot.
> 
> Yesterday I have walk in the city and I got this:
> https://www.relive.cc/view/g31367880288
> 
> Drunk Man Syndrome is OK. I wanted to show where I have crossed the Seine during the Gilets Jaunes (Yellow Vest) 17th act.
> My two cents.


Hi Nemo,

Thank you, I'll give them all a try over the coming week and see which best suits my locale.

I'm usually zig-zagging all over the road anyway and the fastest I get with the dogs is 4.5mph with the occasional burst of 6.5mph if I'm avoiding traffic.:-d.

Your two cents and every one else's is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> Hi Nemo,
> 
> Thank you, I'll give them all a try over the coming week and see which best suits my locale.
> 
> I'm usually zig-zagging all over the road anyway and the fastest I get with the dogs is 4.5mph with the occasional burst of 6.5mph if I'm avoiding traffic.:-d.
> 
> Your two cents and every one else's is greatly aprreciated.


Thank you for the nice words.

I use Ultratrack while in driving my car, riding my bike...

The Instinct is not only a GPS tracker it is a great ABC watch. The compass is fast and accurate and available immediately.
The barometer coupled with the internet weather is easy for getting an idea of the weather for the day.
I now keep the field "Temperature Now" which is practical in the morning to know what to wear.

Now on the pure multifunction watch side: the timers, stopwatches, alarms and Time sync are flawless all enhanced by some logo in the "eye".

Thanks to all the widget you can summon, this is really an ergonomic tool watch. I keep:
Pushing the down button:

-Weather
-Sunrise Sunset 
-Moon
-Time zones: Hong Kong, New York, LA
-Temperature: the memory and graphic is helpful to keep a temperature record.
-Notifications. So handy to be able to answer on the go with a push on a button.
-Events in calendar
-Calories counting
-Stress (being much more accurate on the last 3.10 version)
-Steps
-My day
-Last sport
-Heart rate
-Music
And back to the watchface.

Music is so great. Being able to stop it, skip tracks and ajust volume. When I wear my Silver G-shock, this is something I really miss. That and the phone spotter which is a great saving time: so many pockets and bags and ...

Voilà my little update. The 3rd party titanium makes it a totally confortable wear even in sweaty environment.
Zero scratch so far. The glass protector is also pristine thanks to the high bezel. Did I tell you how great that bezel is ? ;-)


----------



## Servus

That's what it looks like on the watch. 

















































For those who don't have Instinct yet. ;-)


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> That's what it looks like on the watch.
> 
> *For those who don't have Instinct yet.* ;-)


...and there can't be that many who don't have one now!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And those are two screens we don't show a lot.

Off it is not black but white.
At the difference of the color screen of the fenix...
Notice the gentle convex edge of the screen protector added.

And once triggered ON it turns black.


----------



## Servus

And if you've used the Instinct during the day, you've earned it. ;-)

















Kind regards


----------



## DrGonzo

So far I'm not terribly impresed. The menus are wonky at best and Garmin express never stops requesting permission for notifications I've already said no to.

The watch itself is as light and then display as readable as everyone says.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> And if you've used the Instinct during the day, you've earned it. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13964961
> 
> 
> View attachment 13964963
> 
> 
> Kind regards


24 hours later, I'm still drooling !! :-D


----------



## Servus

It was excellent. 
If you are in the proximity, I invite you gladly.









Kind regards


----------



## Odie

Well, I guess I have to get in on the picture fun:










One of the only members who double arm's it here on this forum. AW4 on my left (can't wear it in tattoos on right) and Instinct on my right.

Health on my left, time/gadgets on my right.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Fun with a leather band...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ltdan

Hello everyone, I'm using a PRW 3510 combined with a vivosport for sport tracking. It's just a little cumbersome
I was eyeing the Instinct back in Jan but the watch itself looks a bit flimsy comparing to the Protrek. I'm considering it again now as the 3510 is a bit too big and I go trekking less and less. 
Some questions I have
1. How is the battery life in real life ? 
2. How is the readability from different angle ? 
3. Can you use the watch entirely offline ? Does it have sunrise/sunset information stored in the watch itself like the Casio ? 
4. How about tide times ? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope Ultra trac will be worth.
> 
> Try Galileo or Glonass but don't expect miracles.
> 
> GPS tracking cannot be "that accurate" unless you are in open place (no trees, no building) and you hold you watch flat on your head.
> 
> A small wristworn GPS got different uses which are very handy: like going back to the start or notice a drift on boating...
> Urban environment is full of "traps": urban canyon, trees. Unless you walk in the middle of the road you will get zig and zag.
> It will be always less accurate than an odometer. It is handy but those small GPS are not good as accurate references. I got the same zigzag on Fenix 5X and 5X Plus unless a lucky day.
> By best results have been on a bike or any vehicule: riding fast in the middle of the road helps a lot.
> 
> Yesterday I have walk in the city and I got this:
> https://www.relive.cc/view/g31367880288
> 
> Drunk Man Syndrome is OK. I wanted to show where I have crossed the Seine during the Gilets Jaunes (Yellow Vest) 17th act.
> My two cents.





Servus said:


> I have mostly GPS+Galileo.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday!


Evening gents,

Well, I tried all available modes and these were the results.

GPS only









GPS + UltraTrac









GPS +Galileo









GPS + Glonass









Looks like GPS + Galileo or GPS + Glonass is the set up for my needs/environment


----------



## kenls

ltdan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm using a PRW 3510 combined with a vivosport for sport tracking. It's just a little cumbersome
> I was eyeing the Instinct back in Jan but the watch itself looks a bit flimsy comparing to the Protrek. I'm considering it again now as the 3510 is a bit too big and I go trekking less and less.
> Some questions I have
> 1. How is the battery life in real life ?
> 2. How is the readability from different angle ?
> 3. Can you use the watch entirely offline ? Does it have sunrise/sunset information stored in the watch itself like the Casio ?
> 4. How about tide times ?
> Thanks a lot


Hi Itdan,

I've had my Instinct for just over a week, so may not fully answer your questions with any great authority, however there are a good few guys on here who are better placed to answer more expertly.

1 My watch is still on 2 bars after a week's playing and getting used to it. I would expect that these 2 bars will last until Sunday or Monday.

2 Legibility is amazing at extreme angles, far superior to any one of my digital G-Shocks.

3 Not sure what you mean by offline but you don't need to use GPS unless you want to and even then you can specify during activity only. Yes, sunset and sunrise times are on the watch, as is moonphase.

4 No tide times that I've found anyway, but as I don't have a use for them, I haven't really looked that hard. That's not to say that Garmin doesn't have an app for that.


----------



## ltdan

thanks a lot man
3. For this I mean what's the usability w/o internet connection, does it still show you the right temp, the right sunrise/sunset time. 
Hmm may be it's better if I can try it for a few weeks while keeping the 3510, my wife'll be pissed.


----------



## ksmit123

Hi all,

I've got a few questions regarding the Garmin Instinct watch that I hope some of the members who have had the Instinct for quite a while will be able to help. Please, I appreciate constructive and accurate responses, not unhelpful drivel.

- Fitment; Like many other prospective Garmin Instinct owners, I'm coming from a G-Shock background and as such I'm somewhat concerned about the durability of Instinct's band. I've handled several Instincts in retail shops and it's very apparent how soft and flexible the Instincts band is, possibly even too weak and supple. My concern is that the band could easily be cut and or wear out/through during daily use. Has anyone experienced any issues with the Instinct's band, particularly regarding the soft nature/design of the band?

- Screen/display; As I stated above, I've handled and inspected several Instincts in retail shops and another concern I have is the structural integrity of the screen/display. It feels very thin, this is apparent when giving the screen/display a light tap. What is the material of the screen/display, plastic, glass? If it is too thin I wonder how prone the screen/display is to chipping, cracking or shattering? I've also read that some owners have installed screen protectors onto their Instincts and others have criticised the addition of screen protectors. It seems like a logical protective inclusion to me or are screen protectors considered overkill? Those members who have installed a screen protector onto their Instincts, what is your opinion? Useful or regrettable add-on?

- Daily wear; How have the Instincts held up to daily wear and uses? Does the bezel, housing and band show signs of wear and tear, knocks, scratches? How about the matte finish of the watch? Is the Instinct comparable in terms of daily wear and tear to that of G-Shocks?

- Pixelation/digital display; It's probably cleaver marketing by Garmin but I've seen many photos of users Instincts where the digits on the digital display aren't clearly defined lines and sharp when compared to Garmin's own photos of the Instinct. Is this true, the digital display of digits and other display features on the Instinct, in reality, are the lines not clearly defined lines and edges?

- Band keepers; Do both the band keepers keep the excess of the Instincts band in place or does the excess of the band slip through and become an annoyance? Due to it not being kept in place, lying flush with the rest of the band.

- Software functions; Predominantly regarding the time and date, is the GPS always on? E.g. moving from one time zone to another, or moving through multiple time zones, does the GPS keep the time and date automatically updated and current to that specific location?

- ABC; I've read and watched conflicting reviews, reports and opinions regarding the Instincts ABC functions. Does the Instinct have inbuilt sensors (similar to G-Shocks and Suuntos) that obtain external and environmental measurements and readings and in turn produce and display the measurements and readings? Or does the Instinct acquire external and environmental measurements and readings from secondary sources, such as a mobile phone, and then produce and display the measurements and readings?

- Storm alert; In the large array of functions that the Instinct can produce and feature, the Storm Alert function seems to be regularly overlooked. Which is a shame if it's an accurate feature. Do the experienced users of the Instinct believe the Storm Alert feature is reliable and beneficial? Is the Instinct's Storm Alert comparable to that of Suuntos?


Cheers.


----------



## kenls

ltdan said:


> thanks a lot man
> 3. For this I mean what's the usability w/o internet connection, does it still show you the right temp, the right sunrise/sunset time.
> Hmm may be it's better if I can try it for a few weeks while keeping the 3510, my wife'll be pissed.


Ah, apologies, it doesn't have an internet connection. It is connected to your smartphone via bluetooth and shows the appropriate temp and timings through that connectivity.


----------



## primus

kenls said:


> Ah, apologies, it doesn't have an internet connection. It is connected to your smartphone via bluetooth and shows the appropriate temp and timings through that connectivity.


Sunrise / sunset time depends only on the GPS coordinates for which Instnict does not need a connection to the phone!


----------



## Servus

The instinct's internal temperature sensor also measures the wrist just as accurately/inaccurately as Casio's. It doesn't work better when measuring at the wrist, either put it down, attach it to your backpack, belt etc. or use an external temperature sensor (20-25€) which can be connected via Bluetooth.
When connected to the smartphone, he gets the weather data from it.


Garmin writes about it....
The measured temperature value is not correct
Your body temperature influences the temperature reading of the internal temperature sensor. The temperature readings are most accurate when you take the watch off your wrist and wait 20 to 30 minutes.

You can also use an optional external tempe temperature sensor to obtain accurate ambient temperature readings when wearing the watch.


----------



## gaijin

ksmit123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a few questions regarding the Garmin Instinct watch that I hope some of the members who have had the Instinct for quite a while will be able to help. Please, I appreciate constructive and accurate responses, not unhelpful drivel.


That's when I stopped reading.


----------



## kenls

primus said:


> Sunrise / sunset time depends only on the GPS coordinates for which Instnict does not need a connection to the phone!





Servus said:


> The instinct's internal temperature sensor also measures the wrist just as accurately/inaccurately as Casio's. It doesn't work better when measuring at the wrist, either put it down, attach it to your backpack, belt etc. or use an external temperature sensor (20-25€) which can be connected via Bluetooth.
> When connected to the smartphone, he gets the weather data from it.
> 
> Garmin writes about it....
> The measured temperature value is not correct
> Your body temperature influences the temperature reading of the internal temperature sensor. The temperature readings are most accurate when you take the watch off your wrist and wait 20 to 30 minutes.
> 
> You can also use an optional external tempe temperature sensor to obtain accurate ambient temperature readings when wearing the watch.


Thanks guys, I knew someone would help (me) out. (Note to self, RTFM ;-))

In my defence, the temperature display on my Instinct is currently showing 6 degrees. The same as the external temerature sensor on our weatherstation. The Instinct has always shown a lowish temp. its never recorded a "wrist" temp. Whereas my Casios always show a high temp reading when worn.

View attachment 13975119


----------



## Servus

support center
Weather data missing when connecting to Garmin Connect Mobile on my device
Garmin devices with a weather widget can view current and future weather forecasts using data from a connected smartphone paired to the Garmin device via Garmin Connect Mobile. The weather data is provided to the Garmin device by Garmin Connect Mobile. The source may differ from your smartphone, which may use different sources and locations depending on your phone's settings.

If the device does not display weather data, the Waiting for Data widget, or an hourglass is displayed on some devices, be sure to do the following:

The Garmin device is connected to your phone through the Garmin Connect Mobile App.

The phone's Bluetooth setting is turned on.

Smartphone location services are turned on.
To enable location services, follow the steps below:

iOS:
Open in the "Settings" menu
Tap on "Privacy".
Tap on "Location services".
Activate the "positioning services".
Select "Connect" in the list of apps under "Location Services".
Make sure that "Access to location services" is set to "Always".
Turn the Garmin device off and on again.

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator

That should explain everything on this subject.

Kind regards


----------



## kenls

Brilliant Lars, thank you. I knew I must have read it somewhere otherwise I’d never have posted my response in #414.


----------



## Servus

To info 3.11Beta is online.

Kind regards


----------



## Servus

Double post... that's why a picture.


----------



## MCHB

The alarm in this thing is awesome!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Used in Amsterdam to guide me back to my car once the night came.
3 kilometers between the canals and the coffee shops to get back to the memorized location. 
It worked great even if some behavior (screen changing even when autoscroll is off) need to be understood...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HSTAN

Hi all,

May I ask why I didn't do any movement but the calories still show some figure?
I didn't wear it when I sleep, but when I woke up why the step indicated 0 and the calories was 653?


----------



## Nolander

HSTAN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I ask why I didn't do any movement but the calories still show some figure?
> I didn't wear it when I sleep, but when I woke up why the step indicated 0 and the calories was 653?
> 
> View attachment 13980001


I think Garmin calculates your BMR based on your age, weight, etc. etc., then estimates how many calories you burn even when being sedentary (or when not wearing the watch and it thinks you are being sedentary).


----------



## HSTAN

Nolander said:


> I think Garmin calculates your BMR based on your age, weight, etc. etc., then estimates how many calories you burn even when being sedentary (or when not wearing the watch and it thinks you are being sedentary).


Is that normal?
Can we switch it off or any setting so that the calories calculation only based on our movement.
Thank you.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Steps and diet...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rangerNY

Picked up my Instinct a few days ago. Very easy to wear.

The HR sensor feels sporadic. I'ts been dead on accurate a few times but also wildly inaccurate other timew. Gonna give it a run for a couple of weeks to see if it replaces my "real watch plus Fitbit" combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Today there is wild boar on the menu, instinct helps with the cooking...

























Kind regards


----------



## kenls

rangerNY said:


> Picked up my Instinct a few days ago. Very easy to wear.
> 
> The HR sensor feels sporadic. I'ts been dead on accurate a few times but also wildly inaccurate other timew. Gonna give it a run for a couple of weeks to see if it replaces my "real watch plus Fitbit" combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never really relied on wrist-based HR monitors, they're good for giving approximations. Probably better with the Soft Strap Premium Heart Rate Monitor accessory if you need to monitor your heartbeat more accurately.


----------



## Snaggletooth

^What Ken said. Wrist based is OK for info, most of the time, but can't be relied upon, especially when the exercise intensity increases. I've got the chest strap and it works perfectly, giving me the peace of mind it is recording my HR accurately.


----------



## Servus

Now the two of them actually claim to have a heart... laugh.


Kind regards


It is not meant evil!!!!
Just to be on the safe side, write to it right away.


----------



## gaijin

Not enough pics of the Tundra variant:










Happy Spring!


----------



## Eric.S

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Fun with a leather band...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Nice! I think it might even look better with a narrower band instead of the wide one with the cutout.


----------



## coolj01

Dang. You guys know how to sell a product. One question before I have to go out and get one of these...anyone having problems with the glass face? Gonna be easily scratched is it well protected?


----------



## Tempus Populi

As far as I’m concerned for pulse precision you have to go with Polar. Not sure if Instinct is any different (hope so) but Garmin Fenix 5 is IMO for proximity only. It also drains the battery quicker unless you turn the sensor off.
I've got Fenix 3 with a chest strap and it’s accurate enough, the battery performance is satisfactory as well.


----------



## ksmit123

ksmit123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a few questions regarding the Garmin Instinct watch that I hope some of the members who have had the Instinct for quite a while will be able to help. Please, I appreciate constructive and accurate responses, not unhelpful drivel.
> 
> - Fitment; Like many other prospective Garmin Instinct owners, I'm coming from a G-Shock background and as such I'm somewhat concerned about the durability of Instinct's band. I've handled several Instincts in retail shops and it's very apparent how soft and flexible the Instincts band is, possibly even too weak and supple. My concern is that the band could easily be cut and or wear out/through during daily use. Has anyone experienced any issues with the Instinct's band, particularly regarding the soft nature/design of the band?
> 
> - Screen/display; As I stated above, I've handled and inspected several Instincts in retail shops and another concern I have is the structural integrity of the screen/display. It feels very thin, this is apparent when giving the screen/display a light tap. What is the material of the screen/display, plastic, glass? If it is too thin I wonder how prone the screen/display is to chipping, cracking or shattering? I've also read that some owners have installed screen protectors onto their Instincts and others have criticised the addition of screen protectors. It seems like a logical protective inclusion to me or are screen protectors considered overkill? Those members who have installed a screen protector onto their Instincts, what is your opinion? Useful or regrettable add-on?
> 
> - Daily wear; How have the Instincts held up to daily wear and uses? Does the bezel, housing and band show signs of wear and tear, knocks, scratches? How about the matte finish of the watch? Is the Instinct comparable in terms of daily wear and tear to that of G-Shocks?
> 
> - Pixelation/digital display; It's probably cleaver marketing by Garmin but I've seen many photos of users Instincts where the digits on the digital display aren't clearly defined lines and sharp when compared to Garmin's own photos of the Instinct. Is this true, the digital display of digits and other display features on the Instinct, in reality, are the lines not clearly defined lines and edges?
> 
> - Band keepers; Do both the band keepers keep the excess of the Instincts band in place or does the excess of the band slip through and become an annoyance? Due to it not being kept in place, lying flush with the rest of the band.
> 
> - Software functions; Predominantly regarding the time and date, is the GPS always on? E.g. moving from one time zone to another, or moving through multiple time zones, does the GPS keep the time and date automatically updated and current to that specific location?
> 
> - ABC; I've read and watched conflicting reviews, reports and opinions regarding the Instincts ABC functions. Does the Instinct have inbuilt sensors (similar to G-Shocks and Suuntos) that obtain external and environmental measurements and readings and in turn produce and display the measurements and readings? Or does the Instinct acquire external and environmental measurements and readings from secondary sources, such as a mobile phone, and then produce and display the measurements and readings?
> 
> - Storm alert; In the large array of functions that the Instinct can produce and feature, the Storm Alert function seems to be regularly overlooked. Which is a shame if it's an accurate feature. Do the experienced users of the Instinct believe the Storm Alert feature is reliable and beneficial? Is the Instinct's Storm Alert comparable to that of Suuntos?
> 
> Cheers.


So no-one is able to provide me (and other owners/users of the Garmin Instinct) with answers, advice or helpful input regarding my previous post?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## coolj01

Looks like a readable negative display...thats usually hard to find.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

coolj01 said:


> Looks like a readable negative display...thats usually hard to find.


Yes it is, it's even the first thing you notice as t feels like the backlight is always on... but you can also turn it into positive display if you fancy.


----------



## Nolander

coolj01 said:


> Dang. You guys know how to sell a product. One question before I have to go out and get one of these...anyone having problems with the glass face? Gonna be easily scratched is it well protected?


The crystal seems to be protected by the bezel. I have banged it a few times and the bezel protects the mineral glass well (same principle as a G-shock).


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Checking the bezel, the case, the glass protector and the LDFAS titanium band...
Zero marks so far.
Very impressive.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

The Instinct is available in new colors.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> The Instinct is available in new colors.


Yes I have seen that too ! 

there is even a change in the case for the two on the right: no more black case and buttons. ;-)

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/621802/pn/010-02064-03#


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

BTW 3,20 Beta available ! ;-)

Sorry for the blurry pic.

BTW I was short of 86K for installation so I have removed some languages...

https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=14528

And the Official Release also 3.20 is also released:
https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...ftware-version-3-20-now-available-20-roll-out


----------



## Nolander

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> BTW 3,20 Beta available ! ;-)
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> BTW I was short of 86K for installation so I have removed some languages...
> 
> https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=14528
> 
> And the Official Release also 3.20 is also released:
> https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...ftware-version-3-20-now-available-20-roll-out


Looks like 3.2 is being rolled out only to 20% of users (at present):-(


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> Looks like 3.2 is being rolled out only to 20% of users (at present):-(


I have installed the Beta and it is just fine.


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have installed the Beta and it is just fine.


Sorry Nemo, from the link you posted, https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...ftware-version-3-20-now-available-20-roll-out I thought that 3.2 was the official release, not a Beta.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> Sorry Nemo, from the link you posted, https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...ftware-version-3-20-now-available-20-roll-out I thought that 3.2 was the official release, not a Beta.


In fact I think Garmin has messed up by releasing a 3.20 beta AND a 3.20 official release. What The Fixes ? 
:-D

I won't be surprised to see very soon an 3.21 official release !! :-D


----------



## Servus

When I look at this year's Baselworld show, I have more and more the feeling that the Instinct is very close to a perfect outdoor watch for me.
I am curious if and when they will bring a tide widget.


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> In fact I think Garmin has messed up by releasing a 3.20 beta AND a 3.20 official release. What The Fixes ?
> :-D
> 
> I won't be surprised to see very soon an 3.21 official release !! :-D


I'm not one of the 20% and not on the Beta programme. I'll wait patiently.


----------



## Servus

https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...nstinct-aa/1466304-instinct-3-20-beta-release

Just download it here, Ken


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> I'm not one of the 20% and not on the Beta programme. I'll wait patiently.


There is no Beta programme. 



Servus said:


> https://forums.garmin.com/forum/on-...nstinct-aa/1466304-instinct-3-20-beta-release
> 
> Just download it here, Ken


Yes !


----------



## Servus

For those who have questions about what to do with a sunrise/sunset indicator.

















Or twilight times.

;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Full moon and equinox!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Simply on the way......

































































































View attachment 13998951


----------



## Rocat

Servus, 

I have a question about the white resin. How is the white holding up? Is there color transfer from clothing such as blue jeans or colored shirts and has the the white started to show the dinginess from just sweating and such? I only ask because Casio G-Shocks, that we are all familiar, with show dirt, color transfer, and wear quite quickly. 

I guess my long winded question is this, does the Garmin still look new after using it for some time?


----------



## gaijin

@Rocat,

I'll jump in, if I may. My Tundra Instinct still looks new:










The Tundra color is nothing like the Casio white color. Tundra is an off-white, or eggshell white with a totally non-porous surface that does not attract or show dirt/dust.. It is a hard surface that does not smudge, either. I was also worried about how this color would resist dirt, but after seeing and feeling it in person, all my fears were allayed.

HTH


----------



## Servus

Hello, Rocat,
my Garmin Instinct Tundra looks like fresh out of the box after almost 5 months of daily use. No soiling, the bezel is still free of quirks, although I've been bumping into it several times. I don't have any display foil mounted and I think I won't need it either. Even the watch of my son (14 years old and not too careful with it) who also has the tundra, wears his 24 hours, in school sports, martial arts and his "expeditions". I can't see any wear yet. But pictures say more than a thousand words......

















































I think it's a very inconspicuous and grateful color. I hope I could help you.
On request I can make later comparison pictures of the condition of both watches in better light.

Kind regards


----------



## Nolander

Very early spring here, first sign of warm weather. Don't mind the smudge on the crystal- I was doing some yard work.


----------



## Rocat

gaijin said:


> @Rocat,
> 
> I'll jump in, if I may. My Tundra Instinct still looks new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tundra color is nothing like the Casio white color. Tundra is an off-white, or eggshell white with a totally non-porous surface that does not attract or show dirt/dust.. It is a hard surface that does not smudge, either. I was also worried about how this color would resist dirt, but after seeing and feeling it in person, all my fears were allayed.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Gaijin. It's appreciated.


----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> Hello, Rocat,
> my Garmin Instinct Tundra looks like fresh out of the box after almost 5 months of daily use. No soiling, the bezel is still free of quirks, although I've been bumping into it several times. I don't have any display foil mounted and I think I won't need it either. Even the watch of my son (14 years old and not too careful with it) who also has the tundra, wears his 24 hours, in school sports, martial arts and his "expeditions". I can't see any wear yet. But pictures say more than a thousand words......
> 
> View attachment 13999771
> 
> 
> View attachment 13999773


Thank you too Servus. That is exactly what I was questioning. The Casio's tend to get dirty rather quickly. You both have answered my questions. If I decide to get one the same color as both of yours then I know the color will hold up well.


----------



## Swissie

Taking a walk with Greta


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Multitimers greatness... (only two there)









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I have found this:

































A black band !!

Ordered !


----------



## Snaggletooth

Do you have a link s'il vous plaît?


Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have found this:
> 
> View attachment 14008925
> 
> 
> A black band !!
> 
> Ordered !


----------



## AngryScientist

gaijin said:


> @Rocat,
> 
> I'll jump in, if I may. My Tundra Instinct still looks new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tundra color is nothing like the Casio white color. Tundra is an off-white, or eggshell white with a totally non-porous surface that does not attract or show dirt/dust.. It is a hard surface that does not smudge, either. I was also worried about how this color would resist dirt, but after seeing and feeling it in person, all my fears were allayed.
> 
> HTH


wow, this looks really great on that strap.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Do you have a link s'il vous plaît?


Just look for "notocity garmin instinct"

They sell mainly on Amazon...

https://www.amazon.com/NotoCity-Compatible-Instinct-Silicone-Replacement/dp/B07KZNKWJ4


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

But today I'm testing a Fenix 5 clone band.
It is very nice!
There is a inside plug in the second stopper to prevent further sliding.
I think the quick system is plastic but sturdy.
The buckle is metal.

Tomorrow it will be the Instinct Noir from Notocity.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have found this:
> 
> View attachment 14008925
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008927
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008939
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008943
> 
> 
> A black band !!
> 
> Ordered !


Looking forward to seeing pictures. I'll let you be the guinea pig ;D


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Looking forward to seeing pictures. I'll let you be the guinea pig ;D


Yes, I know you would like a black stealth "blackout" version of the Instinct !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Black and matte it is beautiful.
It looks almost as identical as the Garmin's.

The stoppers are just a tide bigger but it is not really visible.

Here are the first pictures.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

It works great!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-ing

ksmit123 said:


> So no-one is able to provide me (and other owners/users of the Garmin Instinct) with answers, advice or helpful input regarding my previous post?


hey ksmit,
i think u chose the wrong...hm... "tone", thats why noone is responding. also u are a new poster. forum people dislike this usually, as new posters often ask some and leave without showing gratitude. i think u will understand. takes time and "work" to answer such many questions.

so i own this fine watch now for ...2-3 weeks, using a thicker screen protection foil. i wear and "test" it every day, many options, takes quite some time to get through everything. i wouldnt count my life on this watch, dramatically spoken (this is reserved for g´s and maybe a citizen NY0040). yet its for sure a great watch. maybe the best combined abc-, edc- and sports watch some can buy these days. really surprised how good and light it is. its a joy and wonder, how many functions such a light and tough watch can have. i just hope, it will last for some years without big failures.

i will try to answer the questions: 
- the wristband seems very fragile, yes. i think harsher use, i.e. tougher, daily pulling while attachting it, will damage it quite fast. the many holes in the band and the soft material scream for fast damage. if its at the wirst, it wears fine and seems sturdy enough. better, softer than g´s. g´s wear quite blocky, hard and unorganic. the price for that much sturdier feel. suunto vector wirstband seems sturdy and thick, compared to the instinct band.
- screen protection: i also use some on my gw-9400. mineral glass is very, very tough, but it also catches micro scratches, which u wont be able to smoothen out easily, if at all. i dont know the glass the instinct uses. i guess hardened mineral glass. so... the screen protector i use isnt visible. u cant change the glass on the instinct by urself compared to casios, etc (so far), so i wouldnt take any risks and theres no reason to not use one.
- daily wear: wears better than most if not all g´s, feels more organic and lighter, especially the band. i have no scratches or marks so far, but i look well out for my watches usually. the price for this is, it feels very plastic-y, even more than a suunto vector. 
- the display is great, despite its smaller size. it uses a mip display. its not super crisp-round at rounder digit corners. the negative display is readable even in darker light conditions. i think if some dislike it, its because of aesthetic reasons. ive read, the mip display is better in very low temperatures, takes less energy and is better visible than lcd´s. it can display way more "pixels", if thats the word. oh and important: the display is very fine visible from all angles. no comparsion to...let say.... a sgw-100. 
- the keeper at the end is held in place by a notch underneath, that catches into a hole of the wristband. the second keeper travels too much, yes. 
- gps time: theres so many options for time alone... i think it will automatically adjust, if u choose to do so. gps itself is only on, if u choose to do so. it would kill the battery otherwise very fast. 
- the abc-functions are internal sensors, means offline. or online, if u choose to pair it with a smartphone via bluetooth, then it will show the data of the weather station near u. it also has alti-lock and automatic mode. latter one meaning: if u stay on the same altitude, the watch realizes this and changes just the air pressure. if u change the altitude, it changes both altitude and air pressure. both via gps or by internal sensor, or both together. abc functions seem very fine so far, if u got through the options. only the the alti-baro sensor seems to produces that "spikes" here and there, which might be the only bug in this watch. compass is also not dead-on, seems off by about 10°. it cant be calibrated by numbers manually, only with movement of the watch.
- storm alert: not used so far, i might test this out if necessary. u know, using the "bag"-trick. ive read, the air pressure- arrow, known from suuntos, is showing only changes in large differences. to recognize large barom. changes, id display the barometergraph on the main watchface. its displayable from 4, 12 and 48hours.

some more notes: it has vibration alerts. great to finally wake up from a wristwatch. 
auto-light is *****y very often, this should be fixed. annoying.
should need more watchfaces. 
tide graph would be nice... even i never used one really 

best greetings


----------



## GrussGott

ksmit123 said:


> *So no-one is able to provide me with answers, advice or helpful input regarding my previous post?*


It's more they don't want to because your post is like the guy who shows up to the dinner party empty handed and then drinks all the wine.

And, no, saying "cheers" after doing that doesn't help.

Forum success tip: leave more than you take.


----------



## GrussGott

double post bug


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Worker

New review and tutorial...........


----------



## primus

@Worker

Uauuu!


----------



## primus

My collection of 22mm watch straps:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Question of other owners.

how do you get those repeat track and random icons on your Instinct ?









Very complete review thanks Worker for the heads up.


Worker said:


> New review and tutorial...........


----------



## GaryK30

A new Garmin Intinct tutorial.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GaryK30 said:


> A new Garmin Intinct tutorial.


Yep that the one Worker have posted.

Someone also got those "Repeat" and "Random" on their music player ?
I don't...


----------



## GaryK30

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Yep that the one Worker have posted.


Oops. Sorry. I missed that one because the video had no thumbnail. I scrolled right past it.


----------



## gaijin

Just because there are not enough pictures of the Instinct positive display:

Negative display









Positive display









You're welcome :-!


----------



## Nolander

The tundra with the leather band and stitching look great together.


----------



## watchdawg

[/QUOTE]

Great review and tutorial thanks for posting


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

So I'm at my kids friends birthday party today and I spot a cool looking watch. As I got closer I realized it was the Instinct. I asked him if I could see it and he was more than happy to talk about it. He even pulled out his phone so I could see the app lol. I am sold and really want one now. One thing I forgot to ask is if it has an hourly chime. He said it goes at least a week between charges, not bad.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> View attachment 14022245
> 
> 
> View attachment 14022247
> 
> 
> View attachment 14022251
> 
> 
> View attachment 14022253


Not the same music player on mine.
Any idea why?









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Hello, Nemo,
I don't know why you're missing it. Have you deleted something when the clock is connected to the PC? 
I would also try to disable the widget and reset it. When I have time this afternoon I will deal with it.

Maybe we'll find a solution. ;-)


----------



## kenls

My Instinct music player is the same as yours Nemo.

Could it be an Android / Apple, Spotify / Amazon siutation?


----------



## kenls

Previous post showed Instinct music control using Android 9 and Amazon music

This image is Android 9 and Google's Play Music.









Might point to an iOS function.


----------



## Snaggletooth

I haven't used the music player, might try it now out if interest.

Having added the widget this is what I get;








I'm using iOS on an iPad.


----------



## kenls

Looks like is an iOS (Apple) thing...

for clarification, I powered down my Android phone, installed Garmin Connect on the iPad, paired watch and iPad, started Music and _Bob's your uncle_ (aka voila).


----------



## Servus

I think it is!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Thank you!
IOS versus Android!
This is the trick! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back on titanium!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Back on titanium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Did you not like the Notocity strap?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kenls said:


> Did you not like the Notocity strap?


Oh, I love it !!
But I have bought it for sea activity purposes. 
It is a dust magnet also like all matte rubber straps so...
Back to the wonderful titanium which is so confortable and more classy.


----------



## kenls

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Oh, I love it !!
> But I have bought it for sea activity purposes.
> It is a dust magnet also like all matte rubber straps so...
> Back to the wonderful titanium which is so confortable and more classy.


Cheers Nemo, I wondered, as it is on my Amazon shopping list. (so is the titanium one)


----------



## Worker

Is there a way to display a second time zone on one of the watch faces?

I see I can show UTC, but can I do another?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worker said:


> Is there a way to display a second time zone on one of the watch faces?
> 
> I see I can show UTC, but can I do another?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet ! ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Low angle display with a screen protector hence the convex edges...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Low angle display with a screen protector hence the convex edges...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Definitely can't get a clear view on a Casio from that angle. That must be one heck of an lcd. If anyone ever asks about the clarity of the lcd just send them this photo.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Rocat said:


> Definitely can't get a clear view on a Casio from that angle. That must be one heck of an lcd. If anyone ever asks about the clarity of the lcd just send them this photo.


Coming from a STN positive GWB5000 and STN positive Gulfmaster II and being in Garmin Fenix 5X series, the display of Instinct is much better and is so strong, it feels like the backlight is on again. Being a "one watch guy" I have kept the GWB5000 with the Instinct.
Also on the Instinct you can switch positive and negative ! Anyway a stunning display which still amazes me and makes me forget the color display of the Fenix, go figure ! ;-)


----------



## Servus

April ...April......

















Heavy hailstorms made me run pretty good.


----------



## elborderas

Servus said:


> April ...April......


... der macht, was er will

What a day (compared to past 2 weeks)!


----------



## ksmit123

watch-ing said:


> hey ksmit,
> i think u chose the wrong...hm... "tone", thats why noone is responding. also u are a new poster. forum people dislike this usually, as new posters often ask some and leave without showing gratitude. i think u will understand. takes time and "work" to answer such many questions.
> 
> so i own this fine watch now for ...2-3 weeks, using a thicker screen protection foil. i wear and "test" it every day, many options, takes quite some time to get through everything. i wouldnt count my life on this watch, dramatically spoken (this is reserved for g´s and maybe a citizen NY0040). yet its for sure a great watch. maybe the best combined abc-, edc- and sports watch some can buy these days. really surprised how good and light it is. its a joy and wonder, how many functions such a light and tough watch can have. i just hope, it will last for some years without big failures.
> 
> i will try to answer the questions:
> - the wristband seems very fragile, yes. i think harsher use, i.e. tougher, daily pulling while attachting it, will damage it quite fast. the many holes in the band and the soft material scream for fast damage. if its at the wirst, it wears fine and seems sturdy enough. better, softer than g´s. g´s wear quite blocky, hard and unorganic. the price for that much sturdier feel. suunto vector wirstband seems sturdy and thick, compared to the instinct band.
> - screen protection: i also use some on my gw-9400. mineral glass is very, very tough, but it also catches micro scratches, which u wont be able to smoothen out easily, if at all. i dont know the glass the instinct uses. i guess hardened mineral glass. so... the screen protector i use isnt visible. u cant change the glass on the instinct by urself compared to casios, etc (so far), so i wouldnt take any risks and theres no reason to not use one.
> - daily wear: wears better than most if not all g´s, feels more organic and lighter, especially the band. i have no scratches or marks so far, but i look well out for my watches usually. the price for this is, it feels very plastic-y, even more than a suunto vector.
> - the display is great, despite its smaller size. it uses a mip display. its not super crisp-round at rounder digit corners. the negative display is readable even in darker light conditions. i think if some dislike it, its because of aesthetic reasons. ive read, the mip display is better in very low temperatures, takes less energy and is better visible than lcd´s. it can display way more "pixels", if thats the word. oh and important: the display is very fine visible from all angles. no comparsion to...let say.... a sgw-100.
> - the keeper at the end is held in place by a notch underneath, that catches into a hole of the wristband. the second keeper travels too much, yes.
> - gps time: theres so many options for time alone... i think it will automatically adjust, if u choose to do so. gps itself is only on, if u choose to do so. it would kill the battery otherwise very fast.
> - the abc-functions are internal sensors, means offline. or online, if u choose to pair it with a smartphone via bluetooth, then it will show the data of the weather station near u. it also has alti-lock and automatic mode. latter one meaning: if u stay on the same altitude, the watch realizes this and changes just the air pressure. if u change the altitude, it changes both altitude and air pressure. both via gps or by internal sensor, or both together. abc functions seem very fine so far, if u got through the options. only the the alti-baro sensor seems to produces that "spikes" here and there, which might be the only bug in this watch. compass is also not dead-on, seems off by about 10°. it cant be calibrated by numbers manually, only with movement of the watch.
> - storm alert: not used so far, i might test this out if necessary. u know, using the "bag"-trick. ive read, the air pressure- arrow, known from suuntos, is showing only changes in large differences. to recognize large barom. changes, id display the barometergraph on the main watchface. its displayable from 4, 12 and 48hours.
> 
> some more notes: it has vibration alerts. great to finally wake up from a wristwatch.
> auto-light is *****y very often, this should be fixed. annoying.
> should need more watchfaces.
> tide graph would be nice... even i never used one really
> 
> best greetings


Hi Watch-ing,

Thank you for your in-depth reply and opinion on varying functions and aspects of the Garmin Instinct.

- Firstly, given that there are numerous different screen protectors available, the likelihood of you and I owning different protectors is high, however, they may be made from the same glass and have the same features. Mine is apparently made from 9H Glass, 3H hardness, 0.26 thickness, rounded edges etc. Have you tried to remove your screen protector from your Garmin Instinct? Many Instinct owners have been happy with the close fit that some screen protectors offer but have also said that it may be very difficult to remove due to the very minimal distance between the inside bezel wall and the edge of the screen protector.

- Do you find that the second band keeper slides/moves down and rests on the band keeper with the notch at the end? Surely this would be annoying? Has the band keeper with a notch become worn or looser due to the added pressure of the second band keeper resting on it? Perhaps band keepers on aftermarket replacement bands may have a notch each?

- The recent software updates haven't fixed or addressed the bugs with the ABC functions?

- Since writing your response to my original post, have you had an opportunity to test the Storm Alert function? Or altered the barometer settings to make the watch/sensors and in turn the Storm Alert function more sensitive to barometric changes in the atmosphere?

- Again, the recent software updates haven't changed or improved the auto-light?

I would also greatly appreciate anyone else's opinions and experiences with the Garmin Instinct, particularly regarding my original post points and the ones above, responding to Watch-ings opinion and findings.

Cheers.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm trying an alternative band.
> Bought on Massdrop it is an elastic watch strap with an hook.
> It is a Nick Mansey design.
> 
> It is sold as breathable, water resistant, shock resistant and low profile.
> 
> The breathable part was the main reason I wanted to try it.
> I'm a fan of Zulu and nato strap and this one got two plusses.
> It is elastic and it permits the sensor to stay in contact with the skin.
> 
> Also I can pass it through my hand without to open it.
> So let see how I will like it.


Thanks for sharing, Nemo - I wanted to lift your post up for newcomers to the Instinct, like me. I picked up one of these bands from Nick Mansey and it really transformed the watch for me. It holds the HRM to my arm for accurate reading without being over-tight. The webbing, stitching, and metal hardware match the "tacticool" aesthetic perfectly.

When ordering the band, you can customize the hardware, color of the webbing, and color of the stitching. I decided to try grey and it compliments the dark grey bezel really well. Folks with other colors of the Instinct could probably find some nice accents.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Yes it's a wonderful band until you use it for watersports.
It takes a long time to get dry because of the two layers. So it's better to be used in the summer time ; -)


----------



## tauntauntaun

Interesting, I've been wearing it in the shower and I haven't noticed it taking too long to dry. Maybe a little damp within an hour, but quickly dries out. Human body heat will dry things out pretty well!


----------



## primus

*Instinct - 3.52 Beta Release*

*Instinct - 3.52 Beta Release 
*
https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=14528


----------



## ksmit123

watch-ing said:


> hey ksmit,
> i think u chose the wrong...hm... "tone", thats why noone is responding. also u are a new poster. forum people dislike this usually, as new posters often ask some and leave without showing gratitude. i think u will understand. takes time and "work" to answer such many questions.
> 
> so i own this fine watch now for ...2-3 weeks, using a thicker screen protection foil. i wear and "test" it every day, many options, takes quite some time to get through everything. i wouldnt count my life on this watch, dramatically spoken (this is reserved for g´s and maybe a citizen NY0040). yet its for sure a great watch. maybe the best combined abc-, edc- and sports watch some can buy these days. really surprised how good and light it is. its a joy and wonder, how many functions such a light and tough watch can have. i just hope, it will last for some years without big failures.
> 
> i will try to answer the questions:
> - the wristband seems very fragile, yes. i think harsher use, i.e. tougher, daily pulling while attachting it, will damage it quite fast. the many holes in the band and the soft material scream for fast damage. if its at the wirst, it wears fine and seems sturdy enough. better, softer than g´s. g´s wear quite blocky, hard and unorganic. the price for that much sturdier feel. suunto vector wirstband seems sturdy and thick, compared to the instinct band.
> - screen protection: i also use some on my gw-9400. mineral glass is very, very tough, but it also catches micro scratches, which u wont be able to smoothen out easily, if at all. i dont know the glass the instinct uses. i guess hardened mineral glass. so... the screen protector i use isnt visible. u cant change the glass on the instinct by urself compared to casios, etc (so far), so i wouldnt take any risks and theres no reason to not use one.
> - daily wear: wears better than most if not all g´s, feels more organic and lighter, especially the band. i have no scratches or marks so far, but i look well out for my watches usually. the price for this is, it feels very plastic-y, even more than a suunto vector.
> - the display is great, despite its smaller size. it uses a mip display. its not super crisp-round at rounder digit corners. the negative display is readable even in darker light conditions. i think if some dislike it, its because of aesthetic reasons. ive read, the mip display is better in very low temperatures, takes less energy and is better visible than lcd´s. it can display way more "pixels", if thats the word. oh and important: the display is very fine visible from all angles. no comparsion to...let say.... a sgw-100.
> - the keeper at the end is held in place by a notch underneath, that catches into a hole of the wristband. the second keeper travels too much, yes.
> - gps time: theres so many options for time alone... i think it will automatically adjust, if u choose to do so. gps itself is only on, if u choose to do so. it would kill the battery otherwise very fast.
> - the abc-functions are internal sensors, means offline. or online, if u choose to pair it with a smartphone via bluetooth, then it will show the data of the weather station near u. it also has alti-lock and automatic mode. latter one meaning: if u stay on the same altitude, the watch realizes this and changes just the air pressure. if u change the altitude, it changes both altitude and air pressure. both via gps or by internal sensor, or both together. abc functions seem very fine so far, if u got through the options. only the the alti-baro sensor seems to produces that "spikes" here and there, which might be the only bug in this watch. compass is also not dead-on, seems off by about 10°. it cant be calibrated by numbers manually, only with movement of the watch.
> - storm alert: not used so far, i might test this out if necessary. u know, using the "bag"-trick. ive read, the air pressure- arrow, known from suuntos, is showing only changes in large differences. to recognize large barom. changes, id display the barometergraph on the main watchface. its displayable from 4, 12 and 48hours.
> 
> some more notes: it has vibration alerts. great to finally wake up from a wristwatch.
> auto-light is *****y very often, this should be fixed. annoying.
> should need more watchfaces.
> tide graph would be nice... even i never used one really
> 
> best greetings


Hi Watch-ing,

I forgot to ask in my previous post if you found or believe that the Garmin Intinct's Storm Alert feature is similar in function, accuracy and practicality to a Suunto watch's Storm Alert feature? As a comparison, I own a Sunnto Core Ultimate Black.

Cheers.


----------



## MCHB

I've been tracking my rides to work on my bike using this watch and I dunno how accurate the heart rate monitor is but it's been making me push harder! ^_^


----------



## Servus

My son....
2 times Vice Champion at the German Open Martial Arts Championship 2019 in Giebelstadt!!!!!!
1x in Form Run and 1x in Pointfight.

I'm very proud.


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> My son....
> 2 times Vice Champion at the German Open Martial Arts Championship 2019 in Giebelstadt!!!!!!
> 1x in Form Run and 1x in Pointfight.
> 
> I'm very proud.
> 
> View attachment 14040193
> 
> 
> View attachment 14040189


And you have every right to be. Congrats to you both, but especially to your son. Well done. |>


----------



## Worker

Just a pic....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> My son....
> 2 times Vice Champion at the German Open Martial Arts Championship 2019 in Giebelstadt!!!!!!
> 1x in Form Run and 1x in Pointfight.
> 
> I'm very proud.
> 
> View attachment 14040193
> 
> 
> View attachment 14040189


HUGE congratulations to both of you ! And follow you Instincts to victory ;-)


----------



## Odie

ksmit123 said:


> Hi Watch-ing,
> 
> I forgot to ask in my previous post if you found or believe that the Garmin Intinct's Storm Alert feature is similar in function, accuracy and practicality to a Suunto watch's Storm Alert feature? As a comparison, I own a Sunnto Core Ultimate Black.
> 
> Cheers.


I think the Instinct Storm Alert is spot on, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## watch-ing

ksmit123 said:


> Hi Watch-ing,
> 
> Thank you for your in-depth reply and opinion on varying functions and aspects of the Garmin Instinct.
> 
> - Firstly, given that there are numerous different screen protectors available, the likelihood of you and I owning different protectors is high, however, they may be made from the same glass and have the same features. Mine is apparently made from 9H Glass, 3H hardness, 0.26 thickness, rounded edges etc. Have you tried to remove your screen protector from your Garmin Instinct? Many Instinct owners have been happy with the close fit that some screen protectors offer but have also said that it may be very difficult to remove due to the very minimal distance between the inside bezel wall and the edge of the screen protector.
> 
> - Do you find that the second band keeper slides/moves down and rests on the band keeper with the notch at the end? Surely this would be annoying? Has the band keeper with a notch become worn or looser due to the added pressure of the second band keeper resting on it? Perhaps band keepers on aftermarket replacement bands may have a notch each?
> 
> - The recent software updates haven't fixed or addressed the bugs with the ABC functions?
> 
> - Since writing your response to my original post, have you had an opportunity to test the Storm Alert function? Or altered the barometer settings to make the watch/sensors and in turn the Storm Alert function more sensitive to barometric changes in the atmosphere?
> 
> - Again, the recent software updates haven't changed or improved the auto-light?
> 
> I would also greatly appreciate anyone else's opinions and experiences with the Garmin Instinct, particularly regarding my original post points and the ones above, responding to Watch-ings opinion and findings.
> 
> Cheers.


hola ksmit,

dont wanna sound like a parent, but i guess u need to excuse urself, before someone else might answer.

- ive read about problems removing those display protectors. havent done this, wont be a huge problem i guess. id use plastic or wood tool at best. or very slightly some kind of needle first.

- ive used the original garmin and now some very similar/identical band from china. in both, the second keeper is almost... hm... nonsense, it slips always to the end after a while. the first keeper with the notch is very good at keeping all together, so far. dont know about other manufactors, i guess they wont change it so fast, if. its no big deal to me, the problem shouldnt exist either. u might order a cheapo band, cutting this keeper one open, using that keeper on some other band. hm.

- abc functions work for me, even being quite slow in altimeter change. garmin hasnt adressed officially to the spikes. i guess as every manufactor, they wont make it official unless many people will complain, and this wont happen with an abc-watch. very most users wont use those functions intensely. for my part, havent had those spikes often (i recall one time), but im not using it in big height differences by now.

- no update to the auto-light. the trick is to move the wrist gently in the right angle, to engage it. if too fast, it wont work. i guess they wont update this. seems no prob to the users.

- storm alert can be changed in sensibility, means from 2 hpa/per 3 hours to 6 hpa/per 3 hours. not tried this yet. some user here answered, it works. u know what, i will try this now. in the bag, pushing it.... .... ok, no signal. the gw-9400 storm alert worked this way. seems it only alerts in longer and constant barometric changes. has its pros- and cons this way.
not tested to storm alert on the core when i had it once. i just know the core is trash, sry. even the vector is better, in my opinion. and there no comparsion to a gw-9400, if its about classic abc-watches.

bonus info: im quite often using the gps function, to count my distances. its precise to me. on 3,2km i had ca +70m off.

in the end: get one, try it. theres no much of an alternative besides this watch as of now, if at all. classic casios/suuntos have no gps, etc. other smartwatches are not as tough and/or too heavy. 
use it one week and sell it again. u might lose 30euros at most. or treat it very gentle and send it back, get all cash refunded. it will take some days, until uve gotten through every option it offers.


----------



## Servus

I'm completely satisfied at the moment, even Junior's schooling fits.
9 class grammar school is not easy already at puberty. ;-)









Kind regards


----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> I'm completely satisfied at the moment, even Junior's schooling fits.
> 9 class grammar school is not easy already at puberty. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14045245
> 
> 
> Kind regards


Ahhhhhh! Oh Dear God! Fractions!

Flashbacks of grade school math are making break out in a cold sweat. My kids ask about math homework and I just say to them, "Ask your Mother when she gets home." lol


----------



## MCHB

Newschool meets oldschool. My first mechanical (automatic) watch. It took like a month and a half to get here and to much amusement when I opened up the box the thing was happily ticking away. ^_^


----------



## kenls

This watch is single handedly responsible for killing my interest in buying another Casio. I've looked at some of the upcoming and latest squares and said to myself, "_Nah, I don't need that_". I have even looked at my G-Shock collection and found myself considering if its time to sell some. Something I thought I'd never do. I don't know if I should thank Garmin or curse them. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth

kenls said:


> This watch is single handedly responsible for killing my interest in buying another Casio. I've looked at some of the upcoming and latest squares and said to myself, "_Nah, I don't need that_". I have even looked at my G-Shock collection and found myself considering if its time to sell some. Something I thought I'd never do. I don't know if I should thank Garmin or curse them. ;-)


Ditto Ken.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

That's why I have just kept a Silver GWMB5000 as a mile stone in my "37 years in Casio" adventure.
I just regret having sold my PRW2000 as it was the best analog G they ever produced IMHO.
But anyway, the silver is the dreamlike digital I have been waiting for decades.

Garmin has to be cursed.


----------



## kenls

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto Ken.





Nemo_Sandman said:


> That's why I have just kept a Silver GWMB5000 as a mile stone in my "37 years in Casio" adventure.
> I just regret having sold my PRW2000 as it was the best analog G they ever produced IMHO.
> But anyway, the silver is the dreamlike digital I have been waiting for decades.
> 
> Garmin has to be cursed.


They should issue a warning for potential buyers!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Time to wake up Brooklyn...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Nemo_Sandman said:


> That's why I have just kept a Silver GWMB5000 as a mile stone in my "37 years in Casio" adventure.
> I just regret having sold my PRW2000 as it was the best analog G they ever produced IMHO.
> But anyway, the silver is the dreamlike digital I have been waiting for decades.
> 
> Garmin has to be cursed.


Did you mean the PRW-7000? The PRW-2000 is digital (looks the same as my PAW-2000 below).


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GaryK30 said:


> Did you mean the PRW-7000? The PRW-2000 is digital (looks the same as my PAW-2000 below).
> 
> View attachment 14051351


Oups sorry (I used to love the PRW2000 Titanium band BTW) I meant the GPW2000 !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Easy peezy lemon squeezy...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

Just solved a weird issue I was having with iOS.

I had long ago uninstalled the stock Weather app in favor of Dark Sky. For some reason, that always made my phone's lock screen display the wrong outside temp. Must have been pulling from some default zip code? Always ignored it.

But then I realized that the weather reports on my Instinct were pulling from that same random location, meaning it was completely off. Re-installing the stock weather app fixed it immediately.

So my question is - does the Garmin Connect app only pull weather data from the stock iOS Weather app? I had figured it would just pull its own weather data from a public source to share with the watch. But relying on an optional app to be installed to work properly seems like poor design.

In short, this is the behavior I'm seeing:

Watch <-> Garmin Connect <-> iOS Weather app (otherwise, weather data is incorrect)

When it could (and should be):

Watch <-> Garmin Connect <-> any public weather API

Anyone else have this issue or see it differently?


----------



## Odie

I’ve been told by Garmin that the weather information is pulled from cell towers based on your location (phone). Now, could the 2 go hand in hand? Possibly


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back to OEM Graphite band.
Because it has also its own charm...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Switching back to titanium to go undercover...
Actually the Instinct is like a fish in the sea once switched to analogical....









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Nemo_Sandman said:


> -Weather
> -Sunrise Sunset
> -Moon
> -Time zones: Hong Kong, New York, LA
> -Temperature: the memory and graphic is helpful to keep a temperature record.
> -Notifications. So handy to be able to answer on the go with a push on a button.
> -Events in calendar
> -Calories counting
> -Stress (being much more accurate on the last 3.10 version)
> -Steps
> -My day
> -Last sport
> *-Heart rate
> -Music*
> And back to the watchface.
> 
> *Music is so great. Being able to stop it, skip tracks and ajust volume. *


Hello everybody,

I intend to buy the Instinct and replace my Garmin Forerunner 305. Important for me is the heart rate function with chest strap and the music control.









So far, I use the G-Shock GB-6900B-1 for music control. Unfortunately, with the GB-6900B it's only possible to track play back / forth or loud / quiet but not both together. Is it possible with the Instinct to regulate both separately?

Which music player can you use? Would like to continue to use the music player Poweramp. Use a smartphone with Android 9.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

SgtPepper said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I intend to buy the Instinct and replace my Garmin Forerunner 305. Important for me is the heart rate function with chest strap and the music control.
> 
> View attachment 14064865
> 
> 
> So far, I use the G-Shock GB-6900B-1 for music control. Unfortunately, with the GB-6900B it's only possible to track play back / forth or loud / quiet but not both together. Is it possible with the Instinct to regulate both separately?
> 
> Which music player can you use? Would like to continue to use the music player Poweramp. Use a smartphone with Android 9.
> 
> View attachment 14064867


Hello Wolfgang. I don't have any experience with strap chest.
But I do use the music controls a lot.
And they works great ! I use them for music but also for podcasts. I'm on Android but IOS gives you more control with random playing for example. (Two more icons).
Msic control is a great feature as I do use it a lot even at home to shut down the music in case of phone call for example.


----------



## SgtPepper

Thank you. That's a good news as far as the music control is concerned.

Can you give information about that?

Unfortunately, with the GB-6900B it's only possible to track play back / forth or loud / quiet but not both together. Is it possible with the Instinct to regulate both separately?

Which music player can you use? Would like to continue to use the music player Poweramp. Use a smartphone with Android 9.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Right now...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

SgtPepper said:


> Thank you. That's a good news as far as the music control is concerned.
> 
> Can you give information about that?
> 
> Unfortunately, with the GB-6900B it's only possible to track play back / forth or loud / quiet but not both together. Is it possible with the Instinct to regulate both separately?
> 
> Which music player can you use? Would like to continue to use the music player Poweramp. Use a smartphone with Android 9.


Here is a screenshot of the applications I use.
All works great.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> View attachment 14065477
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065481


101 Bpm ? Dein Herz brennt


----------



## Servus

Not as much as Notre Dame.
There were 431 vertical meters difference ;-)

Kind regards

The one with Notre Dame looks bad. ;-(


----------



## japc

With a Tide function I would be all over it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

japc said:


> With a Tide function I would be all over it.


We all would like a Tide widget.


----------



## Servus

😇


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Water proof.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

That's it. I can not say much yet. Clock first loaded and software update made. Watch has a nice size and is very well worn by the band.


----------



## kenls

Nice one, welcome to the club. Wear it in good health.


----------



## SgtPepper

Current setting:









As far as everything o.k. Coupling with smartphone and HR chest strap too. Is the old HR belt from the Forerunner 305.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Music control is really something I use everyday.
Being able to shut down music or podcast from my wrist is really handy.
I have put the music widget just at the top of the watch face.
And there is no temporisation. I mean it seems I can stay in that widget for a long time.
I would love to be able to read the time of the day in that widget eventually. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

What really bothers me here: The music player only appears for a short time and you have to activate it again and again.


----------



## adnj

Nemo_Sandman said:


> We all would like a Tide widget.


And moonphase. Is there one already?

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

adnj said:


> And moonphase. Is there one already?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Yes it is!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

New setup while jogging: Garmin Instinct and G-Shock GB-6900B-1

















PS: Clocks changed several times to test.


----------



## Servus

Yesterday


----------



## Snaggletooth

What a beautiful hound.


Servus said:


> Yesterday


----------



## MCHB

Figuring out how to use it in conjunction with a "Backroad Mapbook"


----------



## SgtPepper

Again jogging with the Instinct.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

Good Morning


----------



## Servus

Sun and sea


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A beautiful day.


----------



## MCHB

The instinct has become me new alarm clock in the morning and I leave my phone connected to a charger in the kitchen. Even under a pillow on my wrist between the alarm and vibration it's enough to wake me up and has proven to be reliable!


----------



## Wolfsatz

How is the heart rate heart  monitoring in this one?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Wolfsatz said:


> How is the heart rate heart  monitoring in this one?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Works well for my uses.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wrist sensor works good for day-to-day activities. For exercise I bought the chest strap.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Servus said:


> [
> 
> View attachment 14090365


That stake looked delicious.

Is this the Tundra color ?


----------



## Servus

Yes, it is the tundra.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Servus said:


> Yes, it is the tundra.


Thanks! I may join the Instict - Tundra club very soon.


----------



## Servus

New Update 3.53 Beta is available.

Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Titanium band update.
Not bad after 5 months.

Some scratches but it stays black on black.
The coating is top notch!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

I just watched this Vid Review which pretty much convince me .. have not pulled the trigger yet.. hoping to find a sale somewhere..

I was for a minute distracted for the low price of the ' G Shock GBD-800-7CR' which also looks pretty good in white... but obviously does not have the HR function that I am looking for...

What is the crystal made of?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Wolfsatz said:


> I just watched this Vid Review which pretty much convince me .. have not pulled the trigger yet.. hoping to find a sale somewhere..
> 
> I was for a minute distracted for the low price of the ' G Shock GBD-800-7CR' which also looks pretty good in white... but obviously does not have the HR function that I am looking for...
> 
> What is the crystal made of?


I don't know but I have add an H9 protector which fits so well, enhanced the look and with zero scratches since December.
The bezel is the best protector though...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Thanks.. 

I got overly excited this AM ... an AD from LL Bean with 25%off and they sell Garmins....

But the fine print kicks in.... Except the Cool brands!

Lowest Price in Amazon is 289 for the Tundra 



Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## umarrajs

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14101783


Man, this thread is turning into a lesson in Geography/Place Names for me:

Didn't know Hjaltland is the Old Norse name (from the Sagas) for Shetland Islands.
For that matter, Frankonia is new to me.......

Nice Pictures too!

I am not a member of the Instinct Club but purchased the Fenix 5X + today.


----------



## SgtPepper

Mine has already gotten some beating, so far without findings.

I do not use a screen protector. And as long as the scratches in the glass do not affect the function they do not bother.

Yesterday while jogging:


----------



## Servus

Lily of the valley and woodruff blooms....


----------



## Odie

While I'm not overly crazy of this guys love for the GPR-B1000, he did a really good comparison video between the Rangebeast, the Garmin Instinct and the Fenix 5x+:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> While I'm not overly crazy of this guys love for the GPR-B1000, he did a really good comparison video between the Rangebeast, the Garmin Instinct and the Fenix 5x+:


Yes excellent video indeed !


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Sorry if this has been answered before, I only read the first several pages of the thread...

Anyone know the lug-to-lug length of the watch?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

LesserBlackDog said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, I only read the first several pages of the thread...
> 
> Anyone know the lug-to-lug length of the watch?


Lug to lug it is 22mm!

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Thanks for the response, but I'm looking for the lug-to-lug *length* (i.e. the overall length of the watch case)?


----------



## gaijin

LesserBlackDog said:


> Thanks for the response, but I'm looking for the lug-to-lug *length* (i.e. the overall length of the watch case)?


Lug-to-lug is exactly 40mm.

HTH


----------



## Rocat

gaijin said:


> Lug-to-lug is exactly 40mm.
> 
> HTH


That can't be correct. I looked at these at my local Best Buy electronics store and they seemed longer than that from lug tip to lug tip


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Lug-to-lug is exactly 40mm.
> 
> HTH


46mm I think as it is curved.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Rocat said:


> That can't be correct. I looked at these at my local Best Buy electronics store and they seemed longer than that from lug tip to lug tip





Nemo_Sandman said:


> 46mm I think as it is curved.


Sorry, gentlemen. Lug to lug distance as measured this way:










Is 40mm:










HTH


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> Sorry, gentlemen. Lug to lug distance as measured this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 40mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


I guess mm are longer on that side of the world...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Main GPS guide and Happy Potter's parents house in Lacock, Somerset!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

F4 Phantom!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Duxford?


Nemo_Sandman said:


> F4 Phantom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

Free as a bird in the sunset. ;-)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Gently crossing the Channel back to the continent...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

From firemen to fashionista or how marketing tries to go the G-Shock way...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

From firemen to fashionista or how marketing tries to go the G-Shock way...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Duxford?


Hendon! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Curiosity (not my watch, not my pictures, it was displayed on a Facebook group. )
But it happens to at least two users who were powering their Instinct.

Engineer mode... 
If someone got an idea to get out of that mode?

At least we can notice the pourcentage of the battery shown...
And many information.


----------



## Worker

New black strap.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Curiosity (not my watch, not my pictures, it was displayed on a Facebook group. )
> But it happens to at least two users who were powering their Instinct.
> 
> Engineer mode...
> If someone got an idea to get out of that mode?
> 
> At least we can notice the pourcentage of the battery shown...
> And many information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


I saw that post as well Nemo.

I did see another fellow there mention he tapped the ctrl key while in the first screen with the squares.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

This is correct.



LesserBlackDog said:


> Thanks for the response, but I'm looking for the lug-to-lug *length* (i.e. the overall length of the watch case)?


----------



## nepatriot

This is not correct. Case size, or "lug to lug", is measured from lug tip to lug tip. That is an incontestable fact.



gaijin said:


> Sorry, gentlemen. Lug to lug distance as measured this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 40mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


----------



## nepatriot

Garmin Instinct compared to:

Instinct fenix 5 fenix 3
Physical size	45 x 45 x 15.3 mm 47 x 47 x 15.5 mm 51 x 51 x 15.5 mm

https://the5krunner.com/2019/04/19/garmin-instinct-specification-fenix-5-comparion/

The Instinct sounds like a reasonable priced, purpose built watch for more rugged outdoor activities where GPS is needed, or at least very useful: hiking, ocean or water activity, etc.

What it doesn't have, compared to the other Garmins, you don't need in a Garmin in the first place. Music, Pay, etc not necessary .... all those things, and much more, you already have in your AW4.

If you don't need GPS, but do want a rugged outdoor activity watch, that's what the gods made Gshock's for.

1. AW4 for everyday use, to mild activities, indoor sports, etc
2. Gshock for mild to heavy duty outdoor activity, work, military, sports, etc
3. The above, but when need GPS features, a Garmin
4. And of course you need a few of these for pure appreciation of the art and history of horology:


----------



## Snaggletooth

Nice collection. No Instinct?


nepatriot said:


> View attachment 14153659
> View attachment 14153661
> View attachment 14153663
> View attachment 14153665


----------



## nepatriot

duplicate


----------



## nepatriot

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice collection. No Instinct?


Thanks. I've been looking at the instinct. I have a Gshock Square, and an old Pathfinder for a true beater. But GPS could be handy a times.


----------



## Snaggletooth

GPS is why I got mine, for logging distances of walk/run/swim. It's great on land, not so good in the water. Great all-round watch though.


nepatriot said:


> Thanks. I've been looking at the instinct. I have a Gshock Square, and an old Pathfinder for a true beater. But GPS could be handy a times.


----------



## Odie

nepatriot said:


> Thanks. I've been looking at the instinct. I have a Gshock Square, and an old Pathfinder for a true beater. But GPS could be handy a times.


From a functionality standpoint, the Instinct destroys any Casio watch made, even the GPR-B1000.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> From a functionality standpoint, the Instinct destroys any Casio watch made, even the GPR-B1000.


Also in the ergos department: no crown to turn on the Instinct but easy combinaison of large buttons and... shortcuts you can even customize ! 
For example I got "Torchlight" on GPS+ABC. ... Or MOB with GPS+MENU !!
And the presets shortcuts are just great: the infamous long push on SET for the alarm/timers/stopwatches and GPS time sync or
the long push on ABC for quick look at a changing weather or direction.
It beats the Fenix series in that department. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth

It is an effective and versatile beast - very well designed and not too expensive. I keep looking at my Gulfman & Rangeman and wondering when I will wear them. When I don't have access to charging facilities for a prolonged period probably.









Damn the Instinct is good.


----------



## SgtPepper

Hello everybody. Update on Software 4.0 made? Found problems?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

SgtPepper said:


> Hello everybody. Update on Software 4.0 made? Found problems?


Yes done. nothing to report yet. Altimeter seems very stable, much more stable than before in my own experience toward barometric changes. It stays or returns at my exact altitude.


----------



## gaijin

SgtPepper said:


> Hello everybody. Update on Software 4.0 made? Found problems?


I've been using 4.00 for 12 days - no problems.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

An article featuring the Instinct 
"The Best Altimeter Watches (ABC Watches) of 2019"
https://www.treelinereview.com/gearreviews/best-altimeter-watches/?fbclid=IwAR2M3KCwje2VnB-a1SzXWJ9OXqL-62PzFnxCvkaRm6wS-jRHAnebdYGYV00#instinct









"_Based on our research and experience, we chose the Garmin Instinct as the best altimeter watch for hiking and backpacking. If you want an altimeter watch that will also serve as a daily activity tracker, then the Garmin Instinct or Fenix 5X Plus are excellent choices, differentiated by the specific features you want and your price sensitivity. It you don't care about daily activity tracking and maximizing battery life is your primary concern (but you still want GPS), then the Suunto Ambit3 Peak meets those needs at a reasonable price. If you want a straightforward ABC watch with a year of battery life (but no GPS), then you can keep it old school with the Sunnto Core. There is no one hiking watch that is perfect for everyone. Your choice will depend on how you plan to use the watch. Not sure? We can steer you in the right direction."_


----------



## Odie

There’s no watch at the price point of the Instinct that’s better. One advantage that the 5+ series has in relation to the ABC functionality, is the DEM option when it comes to calibration of the BARO/ALT sensor. That’s not the Instinct’s fault as the 5+ series has mapping onboard. The 5+ is truly the only ABC watch with the ability of getting the most accurate elevation without the need of outside sources.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'm agree but my Fenix 5x plus needed much more calibration for the altimeter than my Instinct.
Just look at that picture.
The drop happen when I have let my appartement and came back.
Living at the 7th floor it creates a dent. And you can notice the barometer was not flat at all. 
Never had that kind of accurate measure and graphic before the last firmware.
Very happy.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Well, out of all my non-Casio watches, I’ve by far had little to no problems with the Instinct. Comparing the Instinct to the Fenix series, I’m much more confident in the Instincts performance.

Just wish that they had a blackout version.


----------



## gaijin

Odie said:


> Just wish that they had a blackout version.


The Black Instinct looks pretty "blackout" to me:










Or am I missing something?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Odie said:


> Just wish that they had a blackout version.


What gaijin said.


----------



## SgtPepper

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Never had that kind of accurate measure and graphic before *the last firmware.*


Unfortunately, the total memory has shrunk for me and others to only 7.87 MB.


----------



## gaijin

Of course, there's never anything wrong with a little color:










The more I wear this watch, the more I find to like about it.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

SgtPepper said:


> Unfortunately, the total memory has shrunk for me and others to only 7.87 MB.


How do you measure that? 
Where is the thread about memory shrinking? 
After some issue while installing last beta (3.53) I have erased some languages, it helped a little.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Of course, there's never anything wrong with a little color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I wear this watch, the more I find to like about it.
> 
> HTH


What is your band? Is it Seiko rubber band?

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Nemo_Sandman said:


> How do you measure that?
> Where is the thread about memory shrinking?
> After some issue while installing last beta (3.53) I have erased some languages, it helped a little.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


As here, this is also shown when the clock is connected to the PC: https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r...only-8mb-memory-instead-of-16mb/891224#891224


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> What is your band? Is it Seiko rubber band?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


It's an Alba (Seiko subsidiary) dive strap I salvaged from an Alba dive watch I had years ago.

Here's what it looked like on the watch it ws born with (not my pic):










Here's a review of that watch from which I borrowed the pic: https://howtobuildawatchcollection.wordpress.com/2011/12/12/review-alba-blue-manta-al4005x/

I think one would have to be very lucky to find one of these straps today, but if anyone does, let me know!

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> It's an Alba (Seiko subsidiary) dive strap I salvaged from an Alba dive watch I had years ago.
> 
> Here's what it looked like on the watch it ws born with (not my pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review of that watch from which I borrowed the pic: https://howtobuildawatchcollection.wordpress.com/2011/12/12/review-alba-blue-manta-al4005x/
> 
> I think one would have to be very lucky to find one of these straps today, but if anyone does, let me know!
> 
> HTH


Thank you for the hint ! Nice diver !!
On that band, I actually like the "shoulder" it creates to make the bande larger than 22mm near the lung.
I have found a Seiko rubber band which also got that shoulder to try it. We will see ! ;-)


----------



## nepatriot

SgtPepper said:


> Unfortunately, the total memory has shrunk for me and others to only 7.87 MB.


Can you update the firmware with Apple as well?


----------



## nepatriot

nepatriot said:


> Can you update the firmware with Apple as well?


Never mind looks like they support Apple as well as Windows.


----------



## nepatriot

Snaggletooth said:


> GPS is why I got mine, for logging distances of walk/run/swim. It's great on land, not so good in the water. Great all-round watch though.


Curious about your comment "not so good in the water". I'm considering one to use sea kayaking. Mainly to measure speed and distance.

GPS coordinates may be useful. Also looking at VHF radio with GPS. On the positive side, GPS VHF radio transmits coordinates with a distress call. Something like 90% of Coast Guard distress calls, the caller has trouble with where are. A GPS compass could be useful at times.

But the GPS functionality of a VHF GPS radio appears limited: does not seem to measure speed and distance like a Garmin; the radio GPS seems more for navigating to another boat, or telling someone where you are. Compass function seems also to be in relation to navigating to another boat, or tracking other boats with GPS VHF radios.

So option could be a standard VHF radio, combined with an Instinct.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

nepatriot said:


> Curious about your comment "not so good in the water". I'm considering one to use sea kayaking. Mainly to measure speed and distance.
> 
> GPS coordinates may be useful. Also looking at VHF radio with GPS. On the positive side, GPS VHF radio transmits coordinates with a distress call. Something like 90% of Coast Guard distress calls, the caller has trouble with where are. A GPS compass could be useful at times.
> 
> But the GPS functionality of a VHF GPS radio appears limited: does not seem to measure speed and distance like a Garmin; the radio GPS seems more for navigating to another boat, or telling someone where you are. Compass function seems also to be in relation to navigating to another boat, or tracking other boats with GPS VHF radios.
> 
> So option could be a standard VHF radio, combined with an Instinct.


Not so good while submerged.
So for kayaking it will be OK.

Whe' submerged the GPS antenna stops to reach satellite. 
It's can be an issue when crawling.

I have been swimming with my Fenix 5X , mostly palming with my wrist on the surface and my tracking was OK.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

gaijin said:


> The Black Instinct looks pretty "blackout" to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I missing something?


It's more gray than anything. I've always liked the stealth G's and even the Fenix 5 lineup is black.

I'd like the case and band to match the black screen on the Instinct. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

Not so good *in* the water. For kayaking it's the cat's whiskers, for sea swimming not so much. When the watch is immersed it loses GPS signal.


nepatriot said:


> Curious about your comment "not so good in the water". I'm considering one to use sea kayaking. Mainly to measure speed and distance.
> 
> GPS coordinates may be useful. Also looking at VHF radio with GPS. On the positive side, GPS VHF radio transmits coordinates with a distress call. Something like 90% of Coast Guard distress calls, the caller has trouble with where are. A GPS compass could be useful at times.
> 
> But the GPS functionality of a VHF GPS radio appears limited: does not seem to measure speed and distance like a Garmin; the radio GPS seems more for navigating to another boat, or telling someone where you are. Compass function seems also to be in relation to navigating to another boat, or tracking other boats with GPS VHF radios.
> 
> So option could be a standard VHF radio, combined with an Instinct.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Time for an aperitif! Cheers!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Addiction?

...What addiction?


----------



## Servus

Enjoy the evening.

View attachment 14178323


----------



## fwafwow

Has anyone used this with the Garmin inReach Mini? I only just now found out about this watch from a outdoors related forum, and I already have the Mini.

Sorry, I'm late to this thread - and I did a search but didn't find any posts on this question.


----------



## gaijin

fwafwow said:


> Has anyone used this with the Garmin inReach Mini? I only just now found out about this watch from a outdoors related forum, and I already have the Mini.
> 
> Sorry, I'm late to this thread - and I did a search but didn't find any posts on this question.


I have not used it, but yes, the Instinct is compatible with the inReach Mini: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/621802#devices -or - https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/592606#devices

HTH


----------



## fwafwow

gaijin said:


> I have not used it, but yes, the Instinct is compatible with the inReach Mini: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/621802#devices -or - https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/592606#devices
> 
> HTH


Right - I understood it was compatible but was wondering if anyone on this forum had used them together, and if so, what they think.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the Instinct, in black or red, for $250 now. This is the lowest price I've seen.

https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88


----------



## theotherphil

Ottovonn said:


> As an avid lifter, the watch's multiple timers are a godsend. I can time my rest periods easily. It also doubles as an excellent alarm clock. I am a light sleeper, but in the past watches with vibration alerts usually failed to wake me up. Today, the Instinct roused me from my slumber at 5 AM so that I could get up and work out. I also like monitoring my heart rate to see whether I'm pushing myself enough.
> I have not tested the ABC functions nor the GPS navigation features, so I can't comment on them. I will say that for my simple needs, the watch does everything I want well.


Try using the strength app on the watch instead of using timers. It can track reps, sets, weight, HR and rest periods. When Sync'd to Garmin Connect, it takes a best guess at the type of lift and allows you to edit if needed. For example, it usually correctly works out that I am doing a deadlift/ Squat/ Benchpress and accurately counts the reps.


----------



## Ottovonn

theotherphil said:


> Try using the strength app on the watch instead of using timers. It can track reps, sets, weight, HR and rest periods. When Sync'd to Garmin Connect, it takes a best guess at the type of lift and allows you to edit if needed. For example, it usually correctly works out that I am doing a deadlift and accurately counts the reps.
> 
> View attachment 14184119


That's really cool. I may look into this strength app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the Instinct, in black or red, for $250 now. This is the lowest price I've seen.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88


Today Amazon has all six colors of Instinct for $250.


----------



## Servus

In the natural habitat. ;-)


----------



## j8j

Love my Instinct. Today I went out for a hike and checked my compass and it is stuck between 11 and 28 degrees. It moes between those readings in the full compass circle. Calibration fails. I did a power off and back on restart and it is the same. I've only had it about 10 days. Anyone else have this problem and find a cure? Thanks.


----------



## Servus

Calibrate according to instructions.

Kind regards


----------



## Odie

j8j said:


> Love my Instinct. Today I went out for a hike and checked my compass and it is stuck between 11 and 28 degrees. It moes between those readings in the full compass circle. Calibration fails. I did a power off and back on restart and it is the same. I've only had it about 10 days. Anyone else have this problem and find a cure? Thanks.


So when you try calibrating it, you keep on getting a "retry"? If powering on and off and continued attempt of calibration fails, then you may be experiencing a compass gimbal lock and need to get an exchange.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> So when you try calibrating it, you keep on getting a "retry"? If powering on and off and continued attempt of calibration fails, then you may be experiencing a compass gimbal lock and need to get an exchange.


I got that kind of issue near magnetic fields. Like in a véhicule or sometime magnetic terrains... It happens.
Moving away and the compass goes back to normal.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

I haven't had any problems with the compass yet.
On the contrary, it works quite well, without constant calibration.

I have to calibrate altimeters regularly, but it's in the nature of things.

Kind regards


----------



## j8j

j8j said:


> Love my Instinct. Today I went out for a hike and checked my compass and it is stuck between 11 and 28 degrees. It moes between those readings in the full compass circle. Calibration fails. I did a power off and back on restart and it is the same. I've only had it about 10 days. Anyone else have this problem and find a cure? Thanks.


Update. Spoke with Garmin phone support, really great support there. He walked me through a full reset with data delete and it did not fix the problem Compass calibrate fails and the compass does not rotate. The gent at Garmin support says that while rare it sounds like I have a hardware problem. Just a week out of the box so I will be returning it and replacing it with the exact same watch as I love the features so much. Always a pain to have a failure, but happy with Garmin support on this so far. Now just hoping that the next one is perfect.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

j8j said:


> Update. Spoke with Garmin phone support, really great support there. He walked me through a full reset with data delete and it did not fix the problem Compass calibrate fails and the compass does not rotate. The gent at Garmin support says that while rare it sounds like I have a hardware problem. Just a week out of the box so I will be returning it and replacing it with the exact same watch as I love the features so much. Always a pain to have a failure, but happy with Garmin support on this so far. Now just hoping that the next one is perfect.


I have had the same kind of issue with my first Fenix 5X plus.
It had crashed after an update.
Garmin France was able to replace it in 24 hours.
Also my 5X was replaced by them after the heart rate sensor cracked.
Eventually my Instinct is my only not replaced Garmin watch so far...

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Not tried this strap myself yet, but I have heard good things about the brand in a CWC thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/cwc-...er-nato-zulu-my-newest-additions-4524979.html

Interesting...









Rubber Fenix 5 5s NATO









https://www.instagram.com/yellowdogwatchstraps/


----------



## Rocat

Using j8j's situation:

If something goes wrong with the watch, would it be better to have bought it directly from Garmin's site? Or will Garmin honor their warranty even if the watch is bought through Amazon as a the Seller? Or does it even matter?


----------



## j8j

Rocat said:


> Using j8j's situation:
> 
> If something goes wrong with the watch, would it be better to have bought it directly from Garmin's site? Or will Garmin honor their warranty even if the watch is bought through Amazon as a the Seller? Or does it even matter?


I talked with Garmin about that, I had three options:
1. Bought through Amazon within return dates and a quick return. (I used this). As quick as 24 hours.
2. Pay for a new watch with Garmin and return the failed watch and get credit for the purchase when they receive the failed watch. Estimated 48 hours for new watch.
3. Garmin return failed watch and get a new watch once they verify the failed watch. Estimated 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

An quick switch to a black Fenix 5 strap.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

j8j said:


> I talked with Garmin about that, I had three options:
> 1. Bought through Amazon within return dates and a quick return. (I used this). As quick as 24 hours.
> 2. Pay for a new watch with Garmin and return the failed watch and get credit for the purchase when they receive the failed watch. Estimated 48 hours for new watch.
> 3. Garmin return failed watch and get a new watch once they verify the failed watch. Estimated 1-2 weeks.


The Instinct you originally purchased, and ultimately had a failure, was bought through Amazon?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A little update about the LFDAS Chinese titanium band.
So far so good.
The coating is of excellent quality.


----------



## nepatriot

Looks white. Question: would you say white or light gray? I saw a description somewhere that call it light gray.



Servus said:


> View attachment 14188571
> 
> 
> View attachment 14188573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14188575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14188577
> 
> 
> View attachment 14188581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14188591
> 
> 
> View attachment 14188593
> 
> 
> In the natural habitat. ;-)


----------



## gaijin

nepatriot said:


> Looks white. Question: would you say white or light gray? I saw a description somewhere that call it light gray.


I'd call it off-white or light beige:










HTH


----------



## nepatriot

gaijin said:


> I'd call it off-white or light beige:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


Thanks!

I saw your description earlier in this thread. Never considered a watch like this that wasn't black or at least dark gray. Maybe because these kinds of watches seem to come in black only. But the color options on the Instinct have opened my eyes. The contrast of the "tundra" with the black dial and other parts is interesting.

Or perhaps as I'm getting older I'm getting attracted to bright colors? Every watch I have ever owned, until last year, had a black dial. Or a black case: Gshock. But then I did the below. For the last 20 years I never took a second look at this ugly duckling. Now its my favorite watch.









Then added this:









So maybe NOT a black Instinct is in order??


----------



## fwafwow

FYI/FWIW this watch is on sale at S&S Archery for $249, which is the same as the Amazon price - BUT you can enter the code ROKSLIDE and get another 10% off. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

fwafwow said:


> FYI/FWIW this watch is on sale at S&S Archery for $249, which is the same as the Amazon price - BUT you can enter the code ROKSLIDE and get another 10% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Also free basic ship and no tax. Red and blue in-stock; other colors back ordered. Place seems to have good reviews too.


----------



## Servus

I'd say beige.

Or tundra. ;-)

Sorry I'm late for answering.

Gaijin already did it perfectly.

Kind regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

My Instinct tells me not to move...










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some screenshots to show the storm alert, the moon phases, sunrise and sunset...
And weather monitoring. 
Just merging all pictures here. 
And some very easy to read watch faces.


----------



## elborderas

Great afternoon mountain biking


----------



## Snaggletooth

Stunning! How was the wine?


Nemo_Sandman said:


> My Instinct tells me not to move...


----------



## Snaggletooth

elborderas said:


> Great afternoon mountain biking


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Stunning! How was the wine?


Actually the champagne was fine. The glass was made of plastic and get warm very quick. ;-)
We got a beer later and it was better in that kind of heat. :-D


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Not my pictures but, what do you think of that ?
Even the fonts used for the date don't look genuine...

Is this a fake Instinct ?

It has been bought in Indonesia. Is the display of the Asia Pacific version different from US Euro ?

What do you think ?






























My Instinct for comparaison. The Minutes digits are hollow and the fonts for the "MON" are different and not symetric.









A comparaison...


----------



## nepatriot

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Not my pictures but, what do you think of that ?
> Even the fonts used for the date don't look genuine...
> 
> Is this a fake Instinct ?
> 
> It has been bought in Indonesia. Is the display of the Asia Pacific version different from US Euro ?
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> View attachment 14200693
> 
> View attachment 14200695
> 
> View attachment 14200693
> 
> View attachment 14200703
> 
> 
> My Instinct for comparaison. The Minutes digits are hollow and the fonts for the "MON" are different and not symetric.
> 
> View attachment 14200697
> 
> 
> A comparaison...
> 
> View attachment 14200701


Earlier software?


----------



## nepatriot

OK, I've been following this thread for some time now, reading reviews, etc, since maybe December or January. Mildly at first ... "I don't really need that". As more was starting to pop up on these, my interest grew; began to rationalize: "GPS for distance and speed could be useful for sea kayaking". 

More recently, almost bought several times. Then checked them out at REI's sale a few weeks ago. I was very proud of my will power. Or maybe that the non-working sample they had didn't let the bug bite.

Mine arrived yesterday. Amazon promo price, free next-day delivery. Can't hurt to look on over on a Sunday afternoon?

Since you all are responsible for me caving on this, a few questions please:

1. What do you think of the charging port having no cover? Doesn't look like anything is missing, either in the box, manual, or comments from others. But I can't think on any other electronic device I have that does not cover ports, at least from dirt.

2. Do any of you use 3rd party covers? Amazon sells several. 

3. Battery drained down overnight. Do you leave bluetooth on all the time? Any thoughts on the biggest battery drains? Do any of you turn yours off overnight? Is turning off and back on a practical way to make sure any GPS activity is stopped? Playing around with it, maybe I left an activity running?

I downloaded the manual, updated the software, customized controls, widgets, face. A little awkward but getting the hang of it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

nepatriot said:


> Earlier software?


Never had any of this on my Instinct bought in November.
But we have asked the question to the Garmin Forum as it is a ASIA PAC Instinct and mine is a Westerner.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

nepatriot said:


> 1. What do you think of the charging port having no cover? Doesn't look like anything is missing, either in the box, manual, or comments from others. But I can't think on any other electronic device I have that does not cover ports, at least from dirt.
> 
> 2. Do any of you use 3rd party covers? Amazon sells several.
> 
> 3. Battery drained down overnight. Do you leave bluetooth on all the time? Any thoughts on the biggest battery drains? Do any of you turn yours off overnight? Is turning off and back on a practical way to make sure any GPS activity is stopped? Playing around with it, maybe I left an activity running?
> 
> I downloaded the manual, updated the software, customized controls, widgets, face. A little awkward but getting the hang of it.


My two cents:

1- No need for a port cover. I had the same port on my fenix and a cork is just a chance for moisture to stay there. Just rinse the port and use an old tooth brush to remove any mud. No big deal.
2- I have an H9 (hardness of an hard pencil H9) glass protector since december and it is pristine. I really recommand it for peace of mind but the high bezel works just fine too.
3- I leave everything on during the night. No battery drain at all noticed after 8 months.
Battery drain comes from GPS sessions. I don't turn my instinct ON and Off for anything but some RAM cleaning once in a while. To be sure I don't have an activity running I got the GPS monitoring (with battery, bluetooth and Don't Disturb) in the "EYE".
If GPS is running I would notice it immediately. Also my activities are in reverse display (a choice you can do for every of them)
KISS: Keep Instinct Super Simple.


----------



## SgtPepper

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Some screenshots to show the storm alert, the moon phases, sunrise and sunset...
> And weather monitoring.


How does it work?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

SgtPepper said:


> How does it work?


This one is just one of the many watchfaces where it can show in BIG some graphics: barometer, heart monitoring or altitude.

Here it is the barometer graphic and I have add a weather tendancy arrow in the EYE.

Very simple.


----------



## SgtPepper

I found the setting.


----------



## nepatriot

Nemo_Sandman said:


> My two cents:
> 
> 1- No need for a port cover. I had the same port on my fenix and a cork is just a chance for moisture to stay there. Just rinse the port and use an old tooth brush to remove any mud. No big deal.
> 2- I have an H9 (hardness of an hard pencil H9) glass protector since december and it is pristine. I really recommand it for peace of mind but the high bezel works just fine too.
> 3- I leave everything on during the night. No battery drain at all noticed after 8 months.
> Battery drain comes from GPS sessions. I don't turn my instinct ON and Off for anything but some RAM cleaning once in a while. To be sure I don't have an activity running I got the GPS monitoring (with battery, bluetooth and Don't Disturb) in the "EYE".
> If GPS is running I would notice it immediately. Also my activities are in reverse display (a choice you can do for every of them)
> KISS: Keep Instinct Super Simple.


Thanks!

Ordered a Orzero 3 pack of 9 Hardness HD glass screen protectors via Amazon. $5.99. Never used a screen protector on any G or Pathfinder, but I'll give it a try.

Found what was running: left a hike activity open ... ran for just under 9 hours and logged 2 miles, 3 floors. Must have started that when playing around.

Used it for my normal 2 mile walk-the-dog loop today. Comparing the track on my phone, I was surprised how accurate it was relative to the sidewalks. About the half the width of the street, for the most part; typical tree covered, neighborhood side streets, so maybe 20 feet wide plus side walks. From some of what I read, I expected more variance in these conditions.

I imagine it will be at least as accurate on open water.

Perfect for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The storm is coming.

The barometer is accurate and was not affected by my altitude changes....









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The wife got a new toy...
Mine looks a jurassic smart watch but with a always on display! 










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fwafwow

My Instinct arrived today and I'm thrilled so far. Can't wait to use some of the navigation features, especially when I pair it with the inReach Mini.

My first of what I expect to be many questions: where can I find a list of the icons? Many seem obvious, but some aren't (at least to me). Example - what's the icon next to the battery in this picture?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

fwafwow said:


> My Instinct arrived today and I'm thrilled so far. Can't wait to use some of the navigation features, especially when I pair it with the inReach Mini.
> 
> My first of what I expect to be many questions: where can I find a list of the icons? Many seem obvious, but some aren't (at least to me). Example - what's the icon next to the battery in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sunset at 844pm. It gives the time of sunset and an image of the sun setting. Note the downward arrow.

At least that's my best guess considering al the years I've had Casio Pathfinders and Pro Treks.


----------



## fwafwow

Rocat said:


> Sunset at 844pm. It gives the time of sunset and an image of the sun setting. Note the downward arrow.
> 
> At least that's my best guess considering al the years I've had Casio Pathfinders and Pro Treks.


Thanks! Wow, my eyes really suck. It looks a lot more apparent (obvious even) when I look at the picture, as opposed to the watch itself. Is there a place (didn't see it in the manual) that has the others?


----------



## Snaggletooth

This friendly thread is a great source of info/problem solving. Ask here and the answer will surely come. Refreshingly I don't recall anyone here being given short shrift and told to RTFM. Enjoy your Instinct, it is a very capable tool.


fwafwow said:


> Thanks! Wow, my eyes really suck. It looks a lot more apparent (obvious even) when I look at the picture, as opposed to the watch itself. Is there a place (didn't see it in the manual) that has the others?


----------



## nepatriot

fwafwow said:


> Thanks! Wow, my eyes really suck. It looks a lot more apparent (obvious even) when I look at the picture, as opposed to the watch itself. Is there a place (didn't see it in the manual) that has the others?


Some of these symbols are so small I need a magnifying glass to see them clearly. And the manually doesn't have a list of symbols with pictures and descriptions, like you seem to find with Casio's Gshocks and Pathfinders.

Finally figured out the one with the oval shape actually has 2 tiny arrow heads under it; the is the barometer.

I believe after sunrise occurs, this changes to the next solar event: sunset, and so on.

I'd like to see tides based on GPS location in a future software update.


----------



## fwafwow

Any idea on this one (to the left of the battery)? Looks like a keyboard to me...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

I don't currently have access to my Instinct to have a look, but could it be 'Calendar'? The blank digits next to it could indicate the number of events for the day.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some complain about the lack of time in the stopwatch.
It's just a matter to create an activity based on Yoga in that case. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Seven months I have him now, do not regret a minute.


----------



## Servus

Since tomorrow I'm going on vacation in the mountains, I've already loaded some hiking routes as GPX files on my instinct today. 
I think this possibility and the much higher map zoom are not insignificant advantages compared to the Casio Rangeman.

Example:

































View attachment 14216633


Kind regards


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> Since tomorrow I'm going on vacation in the mountains, I've already loaded some hiking routes as GPX files on my instinct today.
> I think this possibility and the much higher map zoom are not insignificant advantages compared to the Casio Rangeman.
> 
> Kind regards


I don't think I'll ever use that facility Servus, but its good to know its available. Enjoy your vaction!


----------



## James142

Ok, I'm joining the Dark Side.

Just ordered one of these bad boys.

Are you sure you guys don't work for Garmin?


----------



## kenls

James142 said:


> Ok, I'm joining the Dark Side.
> 
> Just ordered one of these bad boys.
> 
> Are you sure you guys don't work for Garmin?


Such a versatile watch, you'll love it. |>


----------



## James142

Oh yeah


----------



## Salps

This is hot


----------



## Servus

The Instinct was a useful companion.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wow!


Servus said:


> The Instinct was a useful companion.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

Stunning Servus, really beautiful.


----------



## Servus

Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth

The beer looked especially appealing. I'll bet that tasted great


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

James142 said:


> Ok, I'm joining the Dark Side.
> 
> Just ordered one of these bad boys.
> 
> Are you sure you guys don't work for Garmin?


LOL, I wish !
For the record I have been eyeing the Samsung Galaxy Watch 46mm for a week now.
The last Tizen update (4.0.4 ?) looks yummy. Got a friend who use a Frontier S3 everyday for 2 years and is VERY happy with it.
But will I accept lack of accuracy in steps counting and GPS ? And worst: sudden battery drops...?

Two years ago I have been trying the Frontier S3 and dropped it after finding the stopwatch function was sucking all the juice...

From there (between some G-Shocks and Protreks) I have been an happy Fenix 5X owner as I loved the ergos and easy to read in the daylight colours screen.
The Fenix 5X Plus was also another adventure. 
Both Fenix has been replaced by Garmin: one for some scratches in the plastic of the HR sensor and the 5X Plus after a brick during an update... The customer service has been great (especially the second time).
Eventually I have sold it for the Instinct (and the GWM5000 Silver). It was like a huge plate on my wrist and I did not like the 5X Plus's bezel shape like the older 5X.

The instinct is: easy to read, easy to use, easy to wear...
And so far there is no scratches or bumps on it. So it fills its purpose perfectly. 
It quenches my thirst. For the moment.
But hey... I have been reading a lot of review about the 46mm Galaxy Watch. It itches my interest.....


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

fwafwow said:


> Any idea on this one (to the left of the battery)? Looks like a keyboard to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's the calendar which shows the number of appointments.


----------



## Servus

Yes, my friend.
This beer falls into the category "Highligt" of the day.
It was a great pleasure.


----------



## fwafwow

Nemo_Sandman said:


> It's the calendar which shows the number of appointments.


Thanks. Is there a link to all of the icons?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

fwafwow said:


> Thanks. Is there a link to all of the icons?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nope. But it very simple to understand regarding the different functions and widgets available. ;-)


----------



## James142

New strap


----------



## fwafwow

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope. But it very simple to understand regarding the different functions and widgets available. ;-)


Ha!


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Urban instinct today...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

After gardening, enjoy the evening in the beer garden.


----------



## elborderas

Beautiful ride


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Let's face it.
I love my Instinct but I need to be confronted to something new and get out of my comfort zone. 
I told you the 46mm Galaxy Watch was itching for some times. The last Tizen 4.0.0.4 upgrade closed the deal. 
So... Time for a new adventure on the ocean. 
Take that Garmin for ignoring my humble request for a Tide Widget! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

Well, now you've done it. And put picture of the damn thing on here too. 

I have looked at these with envy, and forced my self not to go any nearer than a glance. 

But even a glance reminds all those who appreciate REAL watches, i.e. mechanical, just how fugly Apple watches are. Androgynous, ungainly, box shaped mini-IPhone sitting on top of your wrist. Yes, on top, because they have no curves, like a real watch does, to hug your wrist.

But they work nearly flawless. Well, except for some rare Apple gaffs lately.... which seem to be becoming less rare these days. Every time I look at mine it turns my stomach. I'm embarrassed to let it be seen, and will not wear it with a shirt without cuffs to cover it up.

But I silently thank it for what it does: provide physical notices I all to often miss when with just my iPhone in my pocket. Or how I can, with a discrete glance, see who texted or is calling me, next meeting, etc. 

For this to work, in a business setting, the connectivity and synchronisation HAS to work. 99.9% of the time. After two disastrous experiences with Samsung phones, I don't have confidence in their level of detail and reliability between their OS updates and upgrades, and apps, software, systems, etc. I know of a fair number of major international corporations that try to offer Apple and Android support, including the one I work for. Apple is near flawless; Android is the Wild West. Apple works with corporate IT teams proactively to ensure their updates and upgrades are smooth and seamless. 

Basically I'm saying I'm stuck with Apple for phones and smart watches. 

Regardless, these Samsung watches are appealing, physical and visually. 

The 46mm uses a 49mm case, which is larger than I can wear, but in line with modern divers these days. Smaller that most Seiko divers, which are often 50+mm. The 42mm uses a more reasonable 46mm case, and manages to so loosing 3mm in display space. 

That seems small, but layout can make that negligible or not. Did you look at both sizes? 

The only glaring negation is 5M WR. 

Look forward to hearing more about your new Samsung.

So go ahead, put up all the pictures you want. I'm not getting one


----------



## James142

elborderas said:


> Beautiful ride


That looks like a cool setup


----------



## elborderas

James142 said:


> That looks like a cool setup


Thanks! 

I was following a route from a friend in the Garmin Edge 1000 and that meant that i couldn't have any stats. It was a very complicate trail and couldn't switch views as i would get lost.
And there is where the Instinct was absolutely perfect.
It gave me all the necessary metrics that i was missing.

I would normally wear it in the wrist but, as I had the heart monitor strap linked to it, it didn't matter in this case as the pulse was still being captured.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

nepatriot said:


> Well, now you've done it. And put picture of the damn thing on here too.
> 
> I have looked at these with envy, and forced my self not to go any nearer than a glance.
> 
> But even a glance reminds all those who appreciate REAL watches, i.e. mechanical, just how fugly Apple watches are. Androgynous, ungainly, box shaped mini-IPhone sitting on top of your wrist. Yes, on top, because they have no curves, like a real watch does, to hug your wrist.
> 
> But they work nearly flawless. Well, except for some rare Apple gaffs lately.... which seem to be becoming less rare these days. Every time I look at mine it turns my stomach. I'm embarrassed to let it be seen, and will not wear it with a shirt without cuffs to cover it up.
> 
> But I silently thank it for what it does: provide physical notices I all to often miss when with just my iPhone in my pocket. Or how I can, with a discrete glance, see who texted or is calling me, next meeting, etc.
> 
> For this to work, in a business setting, the connectivity and synchronisation HAS to work. 99.9% of the time. After two disastrous experiences with Samsung phones, I don't have confidence in their level of detail and reliability between their OS updates and upgrades, and apps, software, systems, etc. I know of a fair number of major international corporations that try to offer Apple and Android support, including the one I work for. Apple is near flawless; Android is the Wild West. Apple works with corporate IT teams proactively to ensure their updates and upgrades are smooth and seamless.
> 
> Basically I'm saying I'm stuck with Apple for phones and smart watches.
> 
> Regardless, these Samsung watches are appealing, physical and visually.
> 
> The 46mm uses a 49mm case, which is larger than I can wear, but in line with modern divers these days. Smaller that most Seiko divers, which are often 50+mm. The 42mm uses a more reasonable 46mm case, and manages to so loosing 3mm in display space.
> 
> That seems small, but layout can make that negligible or not. Did you look at both sizes?
> 
> The only glaring negation is 5M WR.
> 
> Look forward to hearing more about your new Samsung.
> 
> So go ahead, put up all the pictures you want. I'm not getting one


Size comparaison. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Size comparaison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


It looks good!
Please let us know how it compares after wearing it for a while (maybe you already said you were going to do that in a previous post and I missed it, so I apologize if so).


----------



## cyberranger

I'm very curious about the Galaxy Watch durability vs the Instinct.

I've been notoriously hard on watches my entire life. My wife bought me the original G-Shock when I entered the U.S. Army Rangers 30 yrs ago. It survived my time in the military & I've had several other G-Shocks since. Several years ago I moved to the digital ProTrek PRW-3000 when it came out & while I really have liked it, it lacks fitness tracking & is pretty one-dimensional compared to current smartwatches. The Instinct has everything I want & need & seems pretty durable. To me, most smartwatches' durability seem pretty questionable. Very much not a fan of Apple. I don't need or want a mini-smartphone on my wrist. I need a configurable, tough smartwatch. I'm over 1000 mi from any ocean. Tides are not even close to an issue for me.

I'm very hesitant to spend $500 on a watch if I'm going to break it. The Instinct seems like a good fit.



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Let's face it.
> I love my Instinct but I need to be confronted to something new and get out of my comfort zone.
> I told you the 46mm Galaxy Watch was itching for some times. The last Tizen 4.0.0.4 upgrade closed the deal.
> So... Time for a new adventure on the ocean.
> Take that Garmin for ignoring my humble request for a Tide Widget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I will do a review and post it on the Smart Watch forum and link it here.

From now I can say the Instinct and the GW 46mm are just opposite experience at all level.

Instinct is plastic.
GW is metal.

Instinct is accurate on ABC GPS
GW is... Well strange... And no compass.

Instinct is black and white low res. 
GW is gorgeously super OLED powered.

GW so far is like another 'robot watch' when instinct is a Swiss Army Knife.

I love how the battery behave on the GW and see a real improvement to my Frontier 2 years ago. 
Also I have been able to find a compass working with the GPS. 
Multi timers and stopwatches (who do not drain the battery). Pictured included if a 28 hours timed... 
I am able to control my phone camera and get a remote screen viewer on the watch. 
Ultra practical to check under the car, looking for bombs BTW.... Or the spy people... 
And for selfies. 
I'm counting on that to use it for controlling my phone as second camera during interview (the s9 plus is very capable)...

Well the Instinct is an Hyper ABC watch. 
The Galaxy Watch is a smart watch.

Two very different beasts.

More to come soon!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Why have the last Threads vanished on my PC version?


----------



## elborderas

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Why have the last Threads vanished on my PC version?


Don't see them too.
I needed to take my phone to read your post as the last one I see on pc is the one I posted 5 days ago


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

elborderas said:


> Don't see them too.
> I needed to take my phone to read your post as the last one I see on pc is the one I posted 5 days ago


Yep same here... Strange.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

I can not view any posts in this thread after post #720 posted 5 days ago by @elborderas.

Mr. Moderator, what's going on?

Thanks.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I have pu my first impressions on the Samsung Galaxy Watch on the Smartwatches forums:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f513/samsung-galaxy-watch-46-mm-my-review-my-uses-4977773.html


----------



## SgtPepper

Do you have problems with the thread as well? For a few days I can no longer see new posts and the thread page loads constantly new.


----------



## gaijin

SgtPepper said:


> Do you have problems with the thread as well? For a few days I can no longer see new posts and the thread page loads constantly new.


Yes.

When the thread is displayed in Linear Mode, new post are not available to view.

Display mode must be changed to Threaded Mode in order to view new posts.

This is a huge inconvenience and should be fixed ASAP.

HTH


----------



## Servus

1


----------



## SgtPepper

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Why have the last Threads vanished on my PC version?


There are problems with the thread. Charges constantly. No new posts with Firefox and Opera. Only with Edge it seems to go.


----------



## gaijin

Looks like all OK now!

All recent posts are now visible.

Thanks to whomever fixed it!


----------



## GaryK30

gaijin said:


> Looks like all OK now!
> 
> All recent posts are now visible.
> 
> Thanks to whomever fixed it!


This problem has happened recently to numerous threads on f17, f296, f305 and f357 (the forums that I regularly follow). Most of the problems seemed to be corrected over a day or two, except this thread. I reported it yesterday and it was fixed today, so maybe someone actually looked at this thread and fixed it.


----------



## SgtPepper

New heart measurement chest strap for the Garmin Instinct and the Garmin Forerunner 305.


----------



## SgtPepper

Double.


----------



## Servus

Yesterday in all early, with Junior so many trout and Bachseiblinge caught, so that it was worthwhile to start the smoking oven and there was today again Bachseibling with fresh mashed potatoes.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

gaijin said:


> Looks like all OK now!
> 
> All recent posts are now visible.
> 
> Thanks to whomever fixed it!


Nope. Broken again. Newer posts are not visible unless the thread is viewed in Threaded Mode.

Please fix.

Thanks


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Or on Tapatalk.

Is this forum still moderated? 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

I can't see the new posts again. :-(


----------



## SgtPepper

Tread is not working again. Had that reported, but unfortunately still not in order.


----------



## gaijin

Posts are visible again in linear view mode.

Thanks!


----------



## randb

Top of Mt Warning northern New South Wales. Pretty accurate altimeter (metres). Top was covered in cloud.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fwafwow

Is this altitude reading off? I'm on a beach in Florida (Gulf of Mexico).









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

fwafwow said:


> Is this altitude reading off? I'm on a beach in Florida (Gulf of Mexico).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


ALT in these types of watches will never be perfect. The only feature that properly utilizes the ALT is the DEM (Digital Elevation Mapping) feature in the "newer" Garmin premium watches (5+ series, 945 & MARQ). This is spot on perfect in my testing.


----------



## Pegasus

Hi all,

Can you add/edit sport modes on any of the apps and then sync to the watch instead of doing directly on the watch?

I can’t seem to see a way of doing it, maybe missing the obvious?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwafwow

Odie said:


> ALT in these types of watches will never be perfect. The only feature that properly utilizes the ALT is the DEM (Digital Elevation Mapping) feature in the "newer" Garmin premium watches (5+ series, 945 & MARQ). This is spot on perfect in my testing.


That's a bummer. One of the reasons I bought it was because I thought the ALT was based on GPS (and accurate). If paired with the inReach Mini, I'm hoping the watch will incorporate the latter's ALT reading? Will be checking out those other watches though.... Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

fwafwow said:


> That's a bummer. One of the reasons I bought it was because I thought the ALT was based on GPS (and accurate). If paired with the inReach Mini, I'm hoping the watch will incorporate the latter's ALT reading? Will be checking out those other watches though.... Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


GPS is generally good at determining where you are (think horizontally), not necessarily how low/high (vertically) you are.


----------



## nepatriot

Kayak mode: anyone here use that? 

I tried this for the first time over the last few days. The measurement for speed is odd: says I was doing 16 to as much as 23 mph. That would be outstanding; if I could do even half that I should enter some races and mop up on the prizes.

Using the timer and distance, my speed was more like 5 mph, which is what I've calculated manually in the past.

The setting under kayak mode are also unclear and undocumented, or so it seems. All I want to do is measure distance and speed (mph). same as hiking.

Any thoughts?

Edit: looking at this in the app, I see it recorded this activity as walking, even though I'm sure I use kayak mode. Also it was set at "paces" vs. Speed". 

For the above post on elevation, I was literally sea level, but recorded elevation ranges from 3' for most of the time, to 22' at the end. I can see the 3': the watch is on my arm, which is raised to shoulder level when paddling, and waves were running around 1' at the start, to 2' later on. 

The 22' elevation' is because I did not stop the activity until after I put my boat in the roof rack Given the elevation on land, plus the roof of my car (an SUV), is suppose maybe 22' is OK.

It shows elevation gain of 30', which i supposed could be the additive of the small waves + the final gain on land.


----------



## gaijin

nepatriot said:


> Kayak mode: anyone here use that?
> 
> I tried this for the first time over the last few days. The measurement for speed is odd: says I was doing 16 to as much as 23 mph. That would be outstanding; if I could do even half that I should enter some races and mop up on the prizes.
> 
> Using the timer and distance, my speed was more like 5 mph, which is what I've calculated manually in the past.
> 
> The setting under kayak mode are also unclear and undocumented, or so it seems. All I want to do is measure distance and speed (mph). same as hiking.
> 
> Any thoughts?


That's easy - use the Hiking App!

HTH


----------



## nepatriot

gaijin said:


> That's easy - use the Hiking App!
> 
> HTH


Hmmmm... so what is the kayak mode for? Maybe just for marketing purposes?


----------



## gaijin

nepatriot said:


> Hmmmm... so what is the kayak mode for? Maybe just for marketing purposes?


All data fields are available in all Apps.

As far as I know, the only advantage to choosing one built-in App over another is that when an activity recording using a built-in App is viewed in Connect, the type of activity is shown as the name of the App you used. Of course, anyone can edit the activity type in Connect, so all that is gained is not having to edit the activity type.

One can copy any App and title it something else; or completely edit an App to reflect exactly the parameters measured, units used, GPS parameters, number of data fields per page, number of pages, etc.

So, I guess it could be for marketing purposes (Hey, look at all the different activity Apps we have built in!), or just for those too lazy to edit an App to meet one's individual needs.

HTH


----------



## Servus

Until now, the Instinct has also recorded lane swimming very accurately.









I am for the price nevertheless very content what the instinct offers.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I see a little silhouetto of a man
Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
Thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo Figaro - magnifico!!

Better keep the setting on GPS and Glonass those days.
Anyone else as notice some issue with Galileoooo ?

https://www.zdnet.com/article/european-gps-satellites-have-been-down-for-four-days-in-mysterious-outage/?fbclid=IwAR1ptm3Qxv2XzZjtUSDPItQ0mEa8Y-TxfP1pfYaCA7ibRVrCTpseFy0Geeg


----------



## watch-ing

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
> Thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo Figaro - magnifico!!
> 
> Better keep the setting on GPS and Glonass those days.
> Anyone else as notice some issue with Galileoooo ?
> 
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/european-gps-satellites-have-been-down-for-four-days-in-mysterious-outage/?fbclid=IwAR1ptm3Qxv2XzZjtUSDPItQ0mEa8Y-TxfP1pfYaCA7ibRVrCTpseFy0Geeg
> 
> View attachment 14310517


only using glonass, as i read, galileo isnt totally ready yet.

other issue: the epo-data is missing and garmin express wont renew it in the folder. its a known problem for a while now. 
for everyone who isnt into this: the epo-data needs to be updated every 2 weeks at most, to keep the gps signal being caught in seconds instead of one minute. 
the status of the epo-data can be seen in "about" of the watch. it either shows "expired", "missing" or some other status.


----------



## watch-ing

ok, replying to myself:

theres a new update today. no change over garmin express, but via garmin connect app for android. means it didnt update the version, but now the epo-data is "current". i had this problem for over 2 weeks. seems ok now.


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
> Thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo Figaro - magnifico!!
> 
> Better keep the setting on GPS and Glonass those days.
> Anyone else as notice some issue with Galileoooo ?
> 
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/european-gps-satellites-have-been-down-for-four-days-in-mysterious-outage/?fbclid=IwAR1ptm3Qxv2XzZjtUSDPItQ0mEa8Y-TxfP1pfYaCA7ibRVrCTpseFy0Geeg
> 
> View attachment 14310517


It's back up


----------



## watch-ing

still problems with the EPO-updates. now in version 5.10, not running smoothly. garmin responds by mail after several days exactly as its written in the manual, even i made the problem clear. before the mail, i waited 28minutes (!) on the phone before hanging up. garmin, this is no good customer service, nah. 

for a sports person who wants to rely on the gps daily, i wouldnt recommend the watch until this problem is fixed. besides that still a great product, no doubt. 



...and yeah, if some really wants to rely on a watch: get a g-shock


----------



## Servus

evening stroll


----------



## johnywatcha

Miklos86 said:


> I reckon it is like with other watches - newer versions come out, but nobody holds a gun to your head to buy them as well. With cellphones it's a bit different, because if you use the latest apps or latest version of apps you need to upgrade periodically due to their system requirements. However in a watch you don't need to use software that wasn't part of the original package.


This is also what's holding me back now. I'll be fine if it cycles every 2-3 years. If it's an annual cycle then I might skip it. Instinct turns one year this October. I'd really like to know soon if V2 comes out after a year or not.


----------



## GrussGott

johnywatcha said:


> This is also what's holding me back now. I'll be fine if it cycles every 2-3 years. If it's an annual cycle then I might skip it. Instinct turns one year this October. I'd really like to know soon if V2 comes out after a year or not.


who knows, but I'd be surprised if the "tactical coyote" variant rumor is true









and the Garmin instinct tactical is here too for $350

View attachment 14375509


View attachment 14375511


View attachment 14375513


----------



## johnywatcha

GrussGott said:


> who knows, but I'd be surprised if the "tactical coyote" variant rumor is true
> 
> View attachment 14375473
> 
> 
> and the Garmin instinct tactical is here too for $350
> 
> View attachment 14375509
> 
> 
> View attachment 14375511
> 
> 
> View attachment 14375513


I believe it's true. But if the only difference are the color and the added military stuff I guess I'd settle for the current models. I gotta that's a nice tan though. I can't wait for further updates.


----------



## fwafwow

I played around with the Instinct and inreach Mini this weekend and liked how they work together. Now however I have a problem. When I push the GPS button (once - not holding it) for activities, I am only seeing "Searching for inReach" - not the normal list of activities. How do I get rid of this? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fwafwow

Never mind - I figured it out 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

This thread has made me order one yesterday, damn you all.... :-d

Anyway, I have some Fenix 5 screen protectors left and I'd like to know if they fit the Instict? Probably not, huh?


----------



## Servus

Unfortunately, foils from Fenix 5 do not fit on the Instinct.

Kind regards

Congratulations and lots of fun and joy with the new one!


----------



## therion

Servus said:


> Unfortunately, foils from Fenix 5 do not fit on the Instinct.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Congratulations and lots of fun and joy with the new one!


Thanks for your reply! I hope I like this one better, it ticks many boxes, a perfect mix of a fitness tracker and a Gshock. I had the Fenix in the original packaging box since April and haven't even tried it on once... I've sold it immediately after finding this thread, your photos had a LOT to do with my decision


----------



## Odie

therion said:


> This thread has made me order one yesterday, damn you all.... :-d
> 
> Anyway, I have some Fenix 5 screen protectors left and I'd like to know if they fit the Instict? Probably not, huh?


Go with these:

(3 Pack) Orzero Compatible for Garmin Instinct Smartwatch Tempered Glass Screen Protector, 2.5D Arc Edges 9 Hardness HD Anti-Scratch Bubble-Free (Lifetime Replacement Warranty) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Q0evDbSEGYJ18

I use them on mine and they actually make the display look better.


----------



## therion

Odie said:


> Go with these:
> 
> (3 Pack) Orzero Compatible for Garmin Instinct Smartwatch Tempered Glass Screen Protector, 2.5D Arc Edges 9 Hardness HD Anti-Scratch Bubble-Free (Lifetime Replacement Warranty) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Q0evDbSEGYJ18
> 
> I use them on mine and they actually make the display look better.


I thought about ordering these, I saw your post about them earlier in this thread, but they want 14$ for shipping.. I'm not a cheapskate, but I hate it when shippIng costs exceed the original purchase price.. I think I'll go with these:

https://www.protectionfilms24.com/a...screen-protector-garmin-instinct-3834382.html

They are recommended by Fenix 5 owners, so I hope they'll be OK.

Do you think that the ones from your link are significantly better?


----------



## Odie

I’ve never used what you posted, so I can’t compare.


----------



## Nolander

Vacationing in Acadia National Park, Maine. I figured this was the best watch to take on a trip like this.


----------



## cyberranger

Saw this in one of my Android news apps this morning. Unable to post a link. Its in the Garmin "newsroom" section of their website.

"Garmin announces the Instinct Tactical Edition"


----------



## cyberranger

Saw this in one of my Android news apps this morning. Unable to post a link. It's in the Garmin "newsroom" section of their website.

"Garmin announces the Instinct Tactical Edition"


----------



## therion

cyberranger said:


> Saw this in one of my Android news apps this morning. Unable to post a link. It's in the Garmin "newsroom" section of their website.
> 
> "Garmin announces the Instinct Tactical Edition"


https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/fenix-6-solar-tactical-garmin-instinct-5006723.html

https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Insti...ct&qid=1565936515&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


----------



## therion

The UPS guy just popped by and brought a little something  2 days from Italy, not bad at all.



Now off to YouTube tutorial on how to use this puppy!


----------



## aks12r

therion said:


>


that looks bad-ass, like it eats g-shocks for breakfast...


----------



## theotherphil

fwafwow said:


> Is this altitude reading off? I'm on a beach in Florida (Gulf of Mexico).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's a barometric altimeter. You will need to calibrate it. This can be done via DEM, GPS or known Elevation/ local barometric pressure.


----------



## fwafwow

theotherphil said:


> It's a barometric altimeter. You will need to calibrate it. This can be done via DEM, GPS or known Elevation/ local barometric pressure.


Thanks. By using the GPS to determine my location, I had assumed it would automatically calibrate my altitude.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby

fwafwow said:


> Thanks. By using the GPS to determine my location, I had assumed it would automatically calibrate my altitude.


Here's a cut/paste from Garmin, it suggests that it uses auto cal as the default, so it does seem odd that your altitude would be so far off if it was using GPS. Maybe you have to enter your current location as your "GPS starting point" before it will calibrate using GPS. Sorry, I don't own that particular watch so I'm just speculating.

Calibrating the Barometric Altimeter

Your device was already calibrated at the factory, and the device uses automatic calibration at your GPS starting point by default. You can manually calibrate the barometric altimeter if you know the correct elevation.

Hold MENU.
Select Settings > Sensors & Accessories > Altimeter.
Select an option:

To calibrate automatically from your GPS starting point, select Auto Cal. > On.

To enter the current elevation, select Calibrate.


----------



## GrussGott

maybe a dumb question or way too nerdy, but since sea levels rise/change/are different, and thus there's local mean sea levels, does anyone know of an easy way to find out the local mean sea level of a particular location?

For example, i found this chart, which shows at least a 1/2 foot variation - i suppose for setting watch purposes we could just say correct elevation=0 at the ocean? too nerdy?









I suppose the easiest is to just web search for a city and it's GPS coordinates and elevation, trust that, that then calibrate? For example right now Half Moon Bay is:
Longitude: -122.42858
Latitude: 37.4635519
Elevation: 23m / 75feet
Barometric Pressure: 101KPa

Am I making this too hard / nerdy?


----------



## dwalby

First, over a decade or so you're talking 1-2 centimeters of variation, not enough to be meaningful for an altimeter watch with 1m/1ft resolution. 

Second, since most people don't know how a barometric altimeter has been designed to follow a specific atmospheric standard curve, and how to compensate for that (re-calibrate) as altitude and temperature changes, most people end up being frustrated by barometric altimeters anyway. 

For simply knowing the true elevation at a particular location, there are Digital Elevation Model (DEM) databases with that info. If you use Google Earth and put the cursor over your location it displays the elevation based on a DEM database, but I'm not 100% sure which database it uses. There are Android/Apple apps available that provide elevation based on a GPS co-ordinate, the Android one I've used is called "my elevation". If you just search on a particular city, you'll probably get the co-ordinates and elevation for city hall, which won't be accurate for other locations in the same city.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

So Odie?
You will get your Tactical Instinct black operator this week?


Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> So Odie?
> You will get your Tactical Instinct black operator this week?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


I should be getting it sometime this week. If I like it, I'll flip my graphite model, if not, then I'll sell it at my store.


----------



## aks12r

theotherphil said:


> It's a barometric altimeter. You will need to calibrate it. This can be done via DEM, GPS or known Elevation/ local barometric pressure.


OK this raised a question in my head which I suspect may be a stupid one :roll: are all seas at the same height? So for example the reading in the pic above, could that not be correct for that sea-level? Does it always have to be at 0 for sea-level... 
And, if they are all at the same height... WHY?


----------



## dwalby

aks12r said:


> OK this raised a question in my head which I suspect may be a stupid one :roll: are all seas at the same height? So for example the reading in the pic above, could that not be correct for that sea-level? Does it always have to be at 0 for sea-level...
> And, if they are all at the same height... WHY?


While its not technically true from a purely scientific perspective, for a discussion regarding barometric altimeters sea level can be considered to be 0 elevation world-wide. In general terms, the phrase "water seeks its own level" would explain why its level is the same everywhere. And, with tides you get a few feet variation over the course of the day, that's why the term "mean sea level" is often used to remove the tidal effects.


----------



## GrussGott

dwalby said:


> While its not technically true from a purely scientific perspective, for a discussion regarding barometric altimeters sea level can be considered to be 0 elevation world-wide. In general terms, the phrase "water seeks its own level" would explain why its level is the same everywhere. And, with tides you get a few feet variation over the course of the day, that's why the term "mean sea level" is often used to remove the tidal effects.


Not totally - moon gravity affects sea level height but there's also other gravity effects, moon orbital variation, storms and atmospheric pressure, winds, ocean currents, et al. In general, for lot of these types of reasons, sea level is higher on the US west coast than on the east coast.

Sea-level measuring is also complicated by land effects like glaciers pressing the land, tectonic plate movements, etc For all of these reasons, "local mean sea level" methodologies were developed to correct for all of these things over time (like 20 years or something).

"sea-level" is pretty complicated for some, although for us and our acceptable error, it's pretty straight-forward I guess.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> I should be getting it sometime this week. If I like it, I'll flip my graphite model, if not, then I'll sell it at my store.


Please show us if there is any new watchfaces and improvements!

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## therion

I really like how it wears,I think it's a perfect fit for my wrist ( 7.25")



There are 2 things I'm not impressed about at all, the thermometer and the sleep tracker. I know I'm supposed to take it off my wrist and wait for at least 15 minutes before measuring the temperature, so no worries about that, I had a couple of G-shock before, but it's off by about 2°C compared to 3 other thermometers that show the same temperature.
The sleep tracker shows wildly different results every night. It has shown 0 REM phase since I got it, but then suddenly 4 hours of REM for the last night. Yesterday it has shown that I woke up at 3:30AM, but I slept like a baby until 6:30AM. It's strapped tightly to my wrist, so that's not the problem.
Otherwise I quite like it and wear it all the time.


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Please show us if there is any new watchfaces and improvements!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Sorry gentlemen, nothing else new with it and only the "circle" field is editable in the "Tactical" watch face:


----------



## dwalby

GrussGott said:


> Not totally - moon gravity affects sea level height but there's also other gravity effects, moon orbital variation, storms and atmospheric pressure, winds, ocean currents, et al. In general, for lot of these types of reasons, sea level is higher on the US west coast than on the east coast.


yeah, that's what I meant with the "while its not technically true from a purely scientific perspective" to keep the conversation fairly non-technical. The west/east coast differential is about 8"/20cm, so still well below the threshold of practical altimeter use.

But it brings up the question, if the sea level changes by a foot over a couple centuries, would all the surveyed points on land with 1ft resolution then have to change by a foot?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Sorry gentlemen, nothing else new with it and only the "circle" field is editable in the "Tactical" watch face:
> 
> View attachment 14406067


So what are your impressions?

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

It’s definitely a more noticeable “black” color compared to the graphite version. The “Stealth” and Night Vision modes are in the Controls. Otherwise, business as usual with it. 

Disappointed that you can’t edit the “Tactical” screen (other than the circle display) but if I didn’t have my Mk1, 5+ and Graphite Instinct, I would definitely buy this (I’m a dealer, so I put it in my display case).


----------



## Servus

I still like him a lot, with all his strengths and weaknesses.

























Whereby the strengths still clearly predominate.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## watch-ing

heyBJK said:


>


thats easily the most manly picture of it in the whole thread!


----------



## heyBJK

watch-ing said:


> thats easily the most manly picture of it in the whole thread!


LOL! Thank you. I've only had mine a few days, but I'm really liking it. It is working out quite nicely for what I need in this kind of watch.


----------



## gaijin

Odie said:


> Sorry gentlemen, nothing else new with it and *only the "circle" field is editable in the "Tactical" watch face*:
> 
> View attachment 14406067


Evidently that is not true:










It appears much more is customizable on the Instinct Tactical watch face.

HTH


----------



## Odie

gaijin said:


> Evidently that is not true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears much more is customizable on the Instinct Tactical watch face.
> 
> HTH


Wrong. On the actual "Tactical" watch face, ONLY the circle is "editable"

































The other watch faces can be edited as normal. The picture you showed is just one of the regular watch faces.


----------



## gaijin

Odie said:


> Wrong. On the actual "Tactical" watch face, ONLY the circle is "editable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other watch faces can be edited as normal. The picture you showed is just one of the regular watch faces.


Perhaps you would have been better served in your original post if you had pointed out that there is a separate "Tactical" watch face in addition to the standard watch faces.

But then, you did not - just left us with the wrong impression <|o|


----------



## Odie

gaijin said:


> Perhaps you would have been better served in your original post if you had pointed out that there is a separate "Tactical" watch face in addition to the standard watch faces.
> 
> But then, you did not - just left us with the wrong impression <|o|


So my original post saying "Sorry gentlemen, nothing else new with it and only the "circle" field is editable in the "Tactical" watch face" ...key words in that sentence was "Tactical" wasn't clear enough?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Odie said:


> So my original post saying "Sorry gentlemen, nothing else new with it and only the "circle" field is editable in the "Tactical" watch face" ...key words in that sentence was "Tactical" wasn't clear enough?


It was clear to me Odie.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie, your video was not easy to find/notice, let's make it "bigger".

Eventually guys, Gaijin, Odie ? Happy with your Tactical Edition ?


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Odie, your video was not easy to find/notice, let's make it "bigger".
> 
> Eventually guys, Gaijin, Odie ? Happy with your Tactical Edition ?


If I could edit more in the Tactical watch face, I'd be happier. I don't need the Zulu time and would have liked to have been able to put something else there. I do like the Sunrise/Sunset (both at the same time). I like the all black look, much better than the graphite.

They incorporated the same idea of creating a Tactical version like the 5x and Tactic Charlie.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> If I could edit more in the Tactical watch face, I'd be happier. I don't need the Zulu time and would have liked to have been able to put something else there. I do like the Sunrise/Sunset (both at the same time). I like the all black look, much better than the graphite.
> 
> They incorporated the same idea of creating a Tactical version like the 5x and Tactic Charlie.


I don't know for others but, as the occasion, I would really love more pictures of yours. Especially if you got a graphite to compare with the all black.
Also did you put a H9 glass on ? The reflection on your screen looks convexed. ;-)


----------



## Odie

I use these screen protectors:

(3 Pack) Orzero Compatible for Garmin Instinct Smartwatch Tempered Glass Screen Protector, 2.5D Arc Edges 9 Hardness HD Anti-Scratch Bubble-Free (Lifetime Replacement Warranty) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JGLCVV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FBAzDbP9WFR5V

It really enhances the "look" of the Instinct. I already flipped the Graphite once I got this one. Here are some pictures for you to drool over :


----------



## SgtPepper

Thanks for the photos and information. I will stay with my "normal" instinct. No reason for me to change.


----------



## RandM

The tactical also has a customizable exercise screen. You can have 5 windows. I love that I can put distance, timer, pace, distance and time since I need to be home to wake the rest of the house up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnywatcha

Just some quick newbie questions. 
1. Does the screen stay always on/lit or is there an option for it to display stuff like a normal watch? 
2. Or does it have a feature which allows you to turn off the screen any time you want, something like a sleep mode?
3. If it stays on all the time, is it easily seen in a dark room or night time with very little light?


----------



## johnywatcha

Just some quick newbie questions. 
1. Does the screen stay always on/lit or is there an option for it to display stuff like a normal watch? 
2. Or does it have a feature which allows you to turn off the screen any time you want, something like a sleep mode?
3. If it stays on all the time, is it easily seen in a dark room or night time with very little light?


EDIT: Sorry for the double post. I'm having some connection problems.


----------



## Odie

johnywatcha said:


> Just some quick newbie questions.
> 1. Does the screen stay always on/lit or is there an option for it to display stuff like a normal watch?
> 2. Or does it have a feature which allows you to turn off the screen any time you want, something like a sleep mode?
> 3. If it stays on all the time, is it easily seen in a dark room or night time with very little light?


1. The screen never turns off (unless you turn it off). You have the option to setup a "Wrist Turn" towards you if you want the backlight to come on. You can setup for it to come on after sunset.

2. Only sleep mode option is to turn it off (the Tactical Instinct has Stealth Mode which when turned on, can help a little bit with battery).

3. The Contrast of the Instinct is pretty good but I suppose that subjective depending on the user.


----------



## johnywatcha

Odie said:


> 1. The screen never turns off (unless you turn it off). You have the option to setup a "Wrist Turn" towards you if you want the backlight to come on. You can setup for it to come on after sunset.
> 
> 2. Only sleep mode option is to turn it off (the Tactical Instinct has Stealth Mode which when turned on, can help a little bit with battery).
> 
> 3. The Contrast of the Instinct is pretty good but I suppose that subjective depending on the user.


Thanks and please tell me if I got this right. The display itself isn't lit when using it without the backlight that you mentioned, it displays like a normal watch? It's not like a cellphone in which the backlight is always on whenever you operate it?


----------



## johnywatcha

Odie said:


> 1. The screen never turns off (unless you turn it off). You have the option to setup a "Wrist Turn" towards you if you want the backlight to come on. You can setup for it to come on after sunset.
> 
> 2. Only sleep mode option is to turn it off (the Tactical Instinct has Stealth Mode which when turned on, can help a little bit with battery).
> 
> 3. The Contrast of the Instinct is pretty good but I suppose that subjective depending on the user.


Thanks and please tell me if I got this right. The display itself isn't lit when using it without the backlight that you mentioned, it displays like a normal watch? It's not like a cellphone in which the backlight is always on whenever you operate it?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

johnywatcha said:


> Thanks and please tell me if I got this right. The display itself isn't lit when using it without the backlight that you mentioned, it displays like a normal watch? It's not like a cellphone in which the backlight is always on whenever you operate it?


The display is lit only if you want it too.
The backlight can be triggered a'd it's intensity chosen during activity and when in non activity mode.
You can choose to have the backlight triggered by gesture or by the push of any button.
Now pushing the light button at any time turns off and on again.
Now the Instinct do not need any backlight if you for enough light, daylight or even moonlight.
Its screen like all Garmin's does not need backlight to be used. It is always on.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

I'm thinking about getting a Fenix 6, not sure which one yet? 
The only reason so far is optics, in my opinion the Fenix is a bit more stylish.


----------



## johnywatcha

Nemo_Sandman said:


> The display is lit only if you want it too.
> The backlight can be triggered a'd it's intensity chosen during activity and when in non activity mode.
> You can choose to have the backlight triggered by gesture or by the push of any button.
> Now pushing the light button at any time turns off and on again.
> Now the Instinct do not need any backlight if you for enough light, daylight or even moonlight.
> Its screen like all Garmin's does not need backlight to be used. It is always on.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Merci, monsieur! All my inquiries are settled now.


----------



## therion

Battery status after 18 days of 24/7 use:



Pretty awesome I think 

The display is absolutely amazing, direct sunlight actually improves legibility and there are almost zero reflections.

Still not impressed by thermometer and barometric pressure readings, they're completely off most of the time..

Otherwise it's everything I ever wanted my G-shocks to be


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

therion said:


> Battery status after 18 days of 24/7 use:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome I think
> 
> The display is absolutely amazing, direct sunlight actually improves legibility and there are almost zero reflections.
> 
> Still not impressed by thermometer and barometric pressure readings, they're completely off most of the time..
> 
> Otherwise it's everything I ever wanted my G-shocks to be


Thermometer is just good once removed or in the water.
Barometer is not useful as a ultra accurate value but as fluctuation and graphic after a night of sleep.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Thermometer is just good once removed or in the water.
> Barometer is not useful as a ultra accurate value but as fluctuation and graphic after a night of sleep.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm aware that the watch needs to be taken off the wrist for about 30 minutes or more for accurate reading, but it's still off by about 2 degrees Celsius.

Barometer is useless on mine, there were a couple of thunderstorms and there weren't any considerable fluctuations in barometric pressure, it's like it's stuck between 1029 and 1031. There's a storm coming in about an hour and the pressure actually went up from 1031 to 1041...

Otherwise I quite like it, it's well made and comfortable.


----------



## Rocat

therion said:


> Yeah, I'm aware that the watch needs to be taken off the wrist for about 30 minutes or more for accurate reading, but it's still off by about 2 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Barometer is useless on mine, there were a couple of thunderstorms and there weren't any considerable fluctuations in barometric pressure, it's like it's stuck between 1029 and 1031. There's a storm coming in about an hour and the pressure actually went up from 1031 to 1041...
> 
> Otherwise I quite like it, it's well made and comfortable.


Forgive my ignorance on this watch but I thought it pulled the data from an app off a smart phone. Does it actually have a barometer and thermometer sensor like a true ABC watch like a Casio Pro Trek?


----------



## Servus

Yeah, it did.
For me at least the barometer value is always accurate to 1-2 hPa.


----------



## therion

Rocat said:


> Forgive my ignorance on this watch but I thought it pulled the data from an app off a smart phone. Does it actually have a barometer and thermometer sensor like a true ABC watch like a Casio Pro Trek?


Sure, just like a G shock or a Pro Trek. Plus weather info from your smart phone. This watch is a perfect fusion of a G shock and a fitness tracker/smart watch. It's everything I wanted the Gpr-b1000 to be, packed in a human friendly format ( I looked like a bloody idiot with the Rangebeast strapped on my wrist...) Plus you can get 3 of them for the price of the Gpr-b1000, at least where I live.


----------



## watch-ing

anyone ever tried a leatherband on the instinct? im thinking of some lightbrown. 


please post a picture if u have and put the display in negative (black).


----------



## watch-ing

(doublepost, sry)


----------



## gaijin

watch-ing said:


> anyone ever tried a leatherband on the instinct? im thinking of some lightbrown.
> 
> please post a picture if u have and put the display in negative (black).


Here you go:










HTH


----------



## watch-ing

gaijin, thx, i ordered one yesterday.


----------



## johnywatcha

therion said:


> Sure, just like a G shock or a Pro Trek. Plus weather info from your smart phone. This watch is a perfect fusion of a G shock and a fitness tracker/smart watch. It's everything I wanted the Gpr-b1000 to be, packed in a human friendly format ( I looked like a bloody idiot with the Rangebeast strapped on my wrist...) Plus you can get 3 of them for the price of the Gpr-b1000, at least where I live.


Right? Although I don't agree that you look like a bloody idiot with the Rangebeast on your wrist, but then again that's very subjective or even situational. And yeah that's what got my attention when I first learned about the Garmin Instinct, it's like a smart G-Shock. Now imagine that being a solar watch/solar assisted. I bet a lot of people would throw money at the screen once they watch or read about that kind of official announcement lol


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


Gaijin your Instinct was the inspiration for my Fenix 6! Grey and white go well with brown leather. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kcotham

Snaggletooth said:


> Here ya go. Definitely treading on the G's toes, this is a great watch.
> View attachment 13884365
> View attachment 13884367
> View attachment 13884339
> View attachment 13884341
> View attachment 13884343
> View attachment 13884345
> View attachment 13884347
> View attachment 13884351


That's fantastic. Those happen to be the two models of G-Shock that I have that are solar and atomic. Glad to see that the Instinct is indeed smaller than the Rangeman (which is fairly comfortable). I ordered a Tundra Instinct. Thought about the Graphite but couldn't find one at a good price.


----------



## kcotham

Nemo_Sandman said:


> F4 Phantom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Naval Aviation Museum in Pensacola, Florida?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kcotham said:


> Naval Aviation Museum in Pensacola, Florida?


Nope. RAF museum near London. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kcotham

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope. RAF museum near London.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Ah, when I looked at it on my actual computer, I see the badges on the tails and the cutout airman. Very cool. If I ever get to London, that'll be on my list. I only asked Pensacola because they too have a Phantom II that you can sit in. If you ever get to Florida, check out the Naval Aviation Museum on base. It has everything from a Wright Flyer to spacecraft and even an original Omega Speedmaster that was on the moon and a moon rock!

https://www.navalaviationmuseum.org/


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kcotham said:


> Ah, when I looked at it on my actual computer, I see the badges on the tails and the cutout airman. Very cool. If I ever get to London, that'll be on my list. I only asked Pensacola because they too have a Phantom II that you can sit in. If you ever get to Florida, check out the Naval Aviation Museum on base. It has everything from a Wright Flyer to spacecraft and even an original Omega Speedmaster that was on the moon and a moon rock!
> 
> https://www.navalaviationmuseum.org/


I will with pleasure! Thank you for the tip! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Joining the Instinct fan club. Picked up an aftermarket strap too.


----------



## samael_6978

When I found this thread few days ago, I was in "I will never wear a smart watch, only stupid watches" camp. 

Today I ordered grey Instinct through REI. They matched member dividends (which is 10%) with a gift card this weekend. That on top of 5% cash back for using REI credit card.
If you squint your eyes the right way, you can see 25% discount I got 

Thank you all for a very informative thread and some beautiful pictures. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

therion said:


> Yeah, I'm aware that the watch needs to be taken off the wrist for about 30 minutes or more for accurate reading, but it's still off by about 2 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Barometer is useless on mine, there were a couple of thunderstorms and there weren't any considerable fluctuations in barometric pressure, it's like it's stuck between 1029 and 1031. There's a storm coming in about an hour and the pressure actually went up from 1031 to 1041...
> 
> Otherwise I quite like it, it's well made and comfortable.


Invest in the Garmin external tempe sensor. Very cool and accurate piece of kit.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Just got one, great tool watch!
99% of the function of a 5/6, with none of the fluff, at 1/3 of the price and can take a kicking!


----------



## samael_6978

Agreed. I have mine for about a week. Still learning functions.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

In use for 9 months, still very satisfied.


----------



## AlexxvD

.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

AlexxvD said:


> Please help me out guys. I'm new to the whole "outdoor smartwatch" scene.
> 
> I like the idea of the new Instinct Tactical. Rugged and stealthy looking, but i'm wondering how the battery life is, before it needs a recharge?
> 
> Can some of you share your experiences?


Can we share our what ?! Our experiences ??? But this is what we are doing !!

Please don't ask questions (Battery life??) which have been answered many many times.
All your answers are in this thread and the multiple tests we have all done and linked.

And we have been sharing experiences for almost one year (you got 85 pages of experiences shared !).
SO PLEASE, do your own searches using the forum tools. There is a button to search in the thread.


----------



## AlexxvD

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Can we share our what ?! Our experiences ??? But this is what we are doing !!
> 
> Please don't ask questions (Battery life??) which have been answered many many times.
> All your answers are in this thread and the multiple tests we have all done and linked.
> 
> And we have been sharing experiences for almost one year (you got 85 pages of experiences shared !).
> SO PLEASE, do your own searches using the forum tools. There is a button to search in the thread.


Oh i'm sorry for asking just a question!


----------



## gaijin

AlexxvD said:


> Oh i'm sorry for asking just a question!


You could read what the Owner's Manual says about battery life for the Instinct Tactical:

https://www8.garmin.com/manuals/webhelp/instincttactical/EN-US/GUID-60C10B40-6071-44EA-B507-8A244764338B.html

and

https://www8.garmin.com/manuals/webhelp/instincttactical/EN-US/GUID-7A30002F-B50A-4F1C-84CA-0EADBF4A9759.html

There's also a lot of info about the whole "'outdoor smartwatch' scene" in the manual as well.

You may find the .pdf version of the manual easier to read:

http://static.garmin.com/pumac/Instinct_Tactical_OM_EN-US.pdf

HTH


----------



## solarzulutime

AlexxvD said:


> Oh i'm sorry for asking just a question!


I think I understand your question, you are referring to the tactical version which hasn't got lots of data on here.

I have the tactical and also had the original instinct and besides stealth mode which doesn't send data to your cellphone, it is exactly the same watch. I have not noticed the difference in any other daily use. With that being said, this is my favorite watch of all time because of how useful it is. I use the timers everyday, step count, and GPS tracking during activities.


----------



## AlexxvD

solarzulutime said:


> I think I understand your question, you are referring to the tactical version which hasn't got lots of data on here.
> 
> I have the tactical and also had the original instinct and besides stealth mode which doesn't send data to your cellphone, it is exactly the same watch. I have not noticed the difference in any other daily use. With that being said, this is my favorite watch of all time because of how useful it is. I use the timers everyday, step count, and GPS tracking during activities.


Yes. Thankyou for the honest reply. I am indeed referring to the tactical version, since it's the latest version of the Instinct.

Thanks again, i will read some more through the thread here!


----------



## Odie

The Tactical Instinct is definitely a “looker”, although you have to ask yourself if it’s worth the extra money to you vs a regular Instinct. 

I generally like the “All Black” look, so I would spend the extra money to get it.


----------



## AlexxvD

Odie said:


> The Tactical Instinct is definitely a "looker", although you have to ask yourself if it's worth the extra money to you vs a regular Instinct.
> 
> I generally like the "All Black" look, so I would spend the extra money to get it.


That is certaintly a point worth mentioning. Same for me, the all blackout look is attractive and definitely a plus for me.


----------



## Servus

Just like that.....


----------



## Servus




----------



## Maddog1970

So, 5 full days of ownership/usage, and this is where my battery is at:









It should be noted that:

- I've been playing with the settings on and off for days......changing the screen brightness, turning on/off gesture, turning off the HR monitor, etc.
- I have used it everyday for almost 2hrs of full GPS, for dog walking plus hikes AND every 2nd day (so twice now) for a full 90mins at the gym.
- I use the alarm, with vibe and light to wake my lazy ass up!

Thoughts:
- after messing with the screen settings/combos of the activities, I settled on 4 for walk/hike and 3 for the gym.
- this thing snags that GPS very quickly!....my Rangebeast is so slow by comparison!.....now one is solar, the other isn't, but really Casio?
- I was worried that I would miss the multi watch face world of the Fenix, but I don't, and the default screens are so customizable, you can display pretty much what you want anyway!
- so light!

To conclude, I am very happy with this thing........I think I'm going to get 7 days battery life off my first charge and it should improve on the second charge as I'll have most functions buttoned down and won't need to mess with it so much!


----------



## Odie

Maddog1970 said:


> So, 5 full days of ownership/usage, and this is where my battery is at:
> 
> View attachment 14491785
> 
> 
> It should be noted that:
> 
> -
> - this thing snags that GPS very quickly!....my Rangebeast is so slow by comparison!.....


Well, one reason why I believe the Rangeman (GPS) is so slow, is because I don't believe it stores Satellite Data like the Garmin watches do, which is why it's slow and if it looses signal, it again takes awhile for it to receive a signal.


----------



## watch-ing

brings questions to me: 
is the rangebeast able to store epo-data? and: how fast is it to receive a gps signal, if no epo-data is used/if its expired? i would think: huge watch= bigger antena= better signal. 

for comparsion: the instinct, with epo-data updated, takes about...3 to max.15secs to receive gps signal, with expired epo it takes often a minute to "dont use it, its too long". 

btw: the new high-end garmin watches use now solar panels. a thin circle at the edge and in the middle a small spot of panel. its time solar gets standard in smartwatches. 

btw: why not using solar panels in wristbands? or the bezel, case, covering it with translucent resin or sapphire glass? for the wristband of course flexible panels, cut in segments. i would say the wristband-panels alone would power the watch entirely the whole day, even with gps on. maybe sell that wristbands as an option, to be connected via some connectorpart or through induction to the watch. this would be a dream for outdoorers and sportlers. the most annoying about smartwatches is the charging problem. apple, samsung, casio: if u wanna hire me, just give me a call.


----------



## Odie

watch-ing said:


> brings questions to me:
> is the rangebeast able to store epo-data?


I've watched enough videos of the GPR and the GPS signal fix and based on what I've seen, I do NOT believe that it does store the EPO data. This is an issue if you lose the GPS signal and you have to regain it quickly.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

watch-ing said:


> btw: the new high-end garmin watches use now solar panels. a thin circle at the edge and in the middle a small spot of panel. its time solar gets standard in smartwatches.
> .


Nope.

There is no small spot, it is all the glass which is a solar panel but because it is transparent it can take only a small amount of energy. 
The less transparency the more efficiency in light converting to energy.

Eventually on the Garmin 6X Solar you got
90% which come from the golden ring (put of the display) and 10% which come from the entier 'power' glass.

It is more a way to give stamina than a way to replace a charging plug. 
It is also a nice marketing coup as the word Solar is perfect as a clickbait nowadays.

It is a French tech bought by Garmin. 
It was destined to skyscrapers.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## watch-ing

i got my information about that spot in the middle from a review on youtube. i was wondering how this would work, too. i thought of some kind of tiny dual display, like casio wsd-f uses. or a spot in the middle, that is all black. ok, that was naive and silly maybe, in confess.

and sure: such a tiny ring, from nowadays technological stance, wont be enough to power a gps-watch entirely. still a step in the right direction. (nothing compared to my wristband solarpanel idea *cough*).


----------



## Storz

Well thanks to this thread I just ordered one. I've had a Fenix 1,2,3 and 5x as well as a Suunto Spartan Ultra, and a 9 Baro. Looking for something more readable, and simple but that still has the GPS and Alt/Baro functions. Hopefully this fits the bill and isnt too small on my 7.5" wrist


----------



## gaijin

Storz said:


> Well thanks to this thread I just ordered one. I've had a Fenix 1,2,3 and 5x as well as a Suunto Spartan Ultra, and a 9 Baro. Looking for something more readable, and simple but that still has the GPS and Alt/Baro functions. Hopefully this fits the bill and isnt too small on my 7.5" wrist


My 7.5" wrist likes it just fine:










After the 5x, I think you will particularly like the high contrast display!

HTH


----------



## Storz

anyone have a shot of what the altimeter graph looks like? Wondering what the duration of time shown is. I have a Suunto 9 baro on my wirst now, and the alt graph is only the last two hours.


----------



## gaijin

Storz said:


> anyone have a shot of what the altimeter graph looks like? Wondering what the duration of time shown is. I have a Suunto 9 baro on my wirst now, and the alt graph is only the last two hours.


On the Instinct, the Alt widget is fixed at 4 Hours:

View attachment 9A9E5805.BMP


HTH


----------



## Nolander

Actually, you can change the alt widget from 4 hrs to 12, 24 or 48 hours in the settings menu.


----------



## gaijin

Nolander said:


> Actually, you can change the alt widget from 4 hrs to 12, 24 or 48 hours in the settings menu.


Actually, you can not!

It is possible to change the *Barometer* widget to show different measurement duarations - 6, 12, 24 and 48 Hours - but this feature is not available for the *Altimeter* widget, it is fixed at 4 Hours.

HTH


----------



## Storz

Wow!


----------



## Storz

Really impressed with how many features are packed into this watch, its going to take a little bit of adjustment getting used to how small it is vs the Fenix 5x and my Suunto 9 Baro. It is really comfortable though!

2019-10-10_07-38-59 by _Storz_, on Flickr


----------



## Nolander

gaijin said:


> Actually, you can not!
> 
> It is possible to change the *Barometer* widget to show different measurement duarations - 6, 12, 24 and 48 Hours - but this feature is not available for the *Altimeter* widget, it is fixed at 4 Hours.
> 
> HTH


Oops, sorry, I was thinking of the barometer. My mistake.


----------



## Servus

It's going to be autumn.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin official pic for thz coyote.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

My GPS button (top right) no longer clicks when pressed. Not a showstopper, but I miss the feedback.


----------



## Servus

The watch of my son had similar problem, watch was exchanged without problems on guarantee.


----------



## Odie

Snaggletooth said:


> My GPS button (top right) no longer clicks when pressed. Not a showstopper, but I miss the feedback.


I would call and request an exchange. The case is glued, so there is no repairing it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Odie said:


> I would call and request an exchange. The case is glued, so there is no repairing it.


Contacted Garmin, even though it's nearly a year old it's still under warranty so they're going to replace it. Probably take a couple of weeks before the replacement is in my grubby mits, but can't grumble with that.


----------



## Everdying

what do the lugs of the instinct look like?
does it also have those tiny metal tubes, like the vivoactive 3, where the spring bar sits in?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Everdying said:


> what do the lugs of the instinct look like?
> does it also have those tiny metal tubes, like the vivoactive 3, where the spring bar sits in?


Mine is packaged up for posting so no photos. No metal tubes.


----------



## watch-ing

Everdying said:


> what do the lugs of the instinct look like?
> does it also have those tiny metal tubes, like the vivoactive 3, where the spring bar sits in?

























all "plastic". the springbars can be removed easily by pressing in from outside, attaching is fine. its made fine, unlike the terrible classic springbars of most watches, which often scratch the resin/plastic deeply when de/-attaching.

...and yeah, my lightbutton (top left) isnt clicking from the beginning. hm. maybe i should send it in, too? how fast is garmin in this, will they take the price for shipping forth and back? dont wanna mess with an, to me, expensive watch if it still has warranty. really would like to open it though. wondering how its sealed.


----------



## Everdying

watch-ing said:


> View attachment 14563997
> 
> View attachment 14563999
> 
> View attachment 14564001
> 
> 
> all "plastic". the springbars can be removed easily by pressing in from outside, attaching is fine. its made fine, unlike the terrible classic springbars of most watches, which often scratch the resin/plastic deeply when de/-attaching.
> 
> ...and yeah, my lightbutton (top left) isnt clicking from the beginning. hm. maybe i should send it in, too? how fast is garmin in this, will they take the price for shipping forth and back? dont wanna mess with an, to me, expensive watch if it still has warranty. really would like to open it though. wondering how its sealed.


ah thanks...so it's those drilled thru lugs...
the vivoactive 3 wasnt drilled thru, and had little metal 'caps' where the spring bar would sit...and sometimes when changing straps those 'caps' would fall out...
then again that made the vivoactive 3 lug more durable...hmm.

i read somewhere , i think the garmin forums, where their top right button wasnt clicking...most recommend them to just send it back.


----------



## Snaggletooth

watch-ing said:


> ...and yeah, my lightbutton (top left) isnt clicking from the beginning. hm. maybe i should send it in, too? how fast is garmin in this, will they take the price for shipping forth and back? dont wanna mess with an, to me, expensive watch if it still has warranty. really would like to open it though. wondering how its sealed.


I have paid for the return, Garmin quote up to 14 days turnaround.


----------



## Servus

I hope everything goes to your satisfaction.









Mine's been 11 months without a problem.

Regards


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> I hope everything goes to your satisfaction.
> Mine's been 11 months without a problem.
> Regards


My replacement was despatched today. It might be a refurbished item rather than a brand new one, but I've got no problem with that. Great CS from Garmin.


----------



## Odie

Snaggletooth said:


> My replacement was despatched today. It might be a refurbished item rather than a brand new one, but I've got no problem with that. Great CS from Garmin.


Unlike the Garmin Forums, the CS from Garmin via phone are very good.

Because the case is glued, it may not be refurbished but a new model.

Guess you'll find out soon!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Servus

Junior had a completely new watch.
It went without grumbling and growling.

Regards


----------



## Snaggletooth

Received my replacement yesterday afternoon, appears to be a new watch rather than refurbished.









I've always had the battery level displayed on the watch face. If I choose to replace the battery level with some other info is there a way to check the battery level? I can't find any battery widgets or battery info pages. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> I've always had the battery level displayed on the watch face. If I choose to replace the battery level with some other info is there a way to check the battery level? I can't find any battery widgets or battery info pages. Thanks in advance.


Sure!

Press and hold the UP button to display the main MENU page - Battery Level is shown in the upper right:

View attachment 9AUD1750.BMP


HTH


----------



## Snaggletooth

Uh oh. I spoke too soon. Replacement has developed a fault and it too will have to be returned for a replacement. Still good CS, but getting a little bit annoying.


----------



## Snaggletooth

gaijin said:


> Sure!
> 
> Press and hold the UP button to display the main MENU page - Battery Level is shown in the upper right:
> 
> View attachment 14587503
> 
> 
> HTH


Thank you


----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> Uh oh. I spoke too soon. Replacement has developed a fault and it too will have to be returned for a replacement. Still good CS, but getting a little bit annoying.


Out of curiosity, what fault occurred?

TIA


----------



## watch-ing

i sent mine in cause the top left pusher wouldnt "click". pushers work fine now. software version 5.30. epo: missing. 

shipping: had to pay one way. back it was on garmin. went very fast. sent it to last friday, received today on thursday. 

received: i got a new watch. i dont think they send refurbished stuff, this would be visible or smellable. maybe the electronics inside are? i guess so. they will save cash when possible. 
also got a free wristband to it. this all went surprisingly flawless. i will test it functionwise and update it.

useless infos: wanted to sell this wonderful watch, as money is short. now that its all new, i think of keeping it. damn it! this watch is so tempting and so good. 
ordered me a used dw-5600bb for 35eu. for the sake of my cash, i hope this model can replace the garmin somehow. 

furthermore, i wonder how casio would react, if the pusher wont work. would they send a new watch or fixing the pusher?


@ snaggletooth: what error occured?


----------



## Snaggletooth

gaijin said:


> Out of curiosity, what fault occurred?
> 
> TIA


Alt & Bar readings kaput. Unable to calibrate.

No Pace/Speed displayed in 'Walk' activity.


----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> Alt & Bar readings kaput. Unable to calibrate.
> 
> No Pace/Speed displayed in 'Walk' activity.


Indeed, major faults. Sorry for your bad luck and hope your next one is A-OK.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> View attachment 14595997
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595999


I am amazed at how well that white color has held up.


----------



## Fullers1845

Serious watch needed for taste testing today...


----------



## samael_6978

Still in love with it...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has some good deals on the Instinct currently. The Graphite model is $219.91 sold by Amazon and as low as $210.93 sold by a third-party seller.


----------



## GaryK30

Today Amazon has the base model Instinct for just $199.99 in all colors. Great deal.


----------



## samael_6978

GaryK30 said:


> Today Amazon has the base model Instinct for just $199.99 in all colors. Great deal.


Great deal indeed...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Soon one year in use.....


----------



## Snaggletooth

Received my replacement replacement a couple of days ago.








All seems to be working as advertised apart from Garmin Express not recognising it. It appears on my Mac but not in Express so I am unable to add it. I always updated software on my Mac in Express. I'm assuming I can update the software via Garmin Connect on my iPad?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Received my replacement replacement a couple of days ago.
> View attachment 14638575
> 
> 
> All seems to be working as advertised apart from Garmin Express not recognising it. It appears on my Mac but not in Express so I am unable to add it. I always updated software on my Mac in Express. I'm assuming I can update the software via Garmin Connect on my iPad?


You got a conflict with another software especially made for Android device on you Mac.
Close that other software and Express will recognize your Instinct immediately.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Nemo_Sandman said:


> You got a conflict with another software especially made for Android device on you Mac.
> Close that other software and Express will recognize your Instinct immediately.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Curious, as I haven't changed anything about my Mac setup and my previous Instinct worked fine with Garmin Express.

Edit - I had updated my Mac OS to Catalina & this caused the issue.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Nemo_Sandman said:


> You got a conflict with another software especially made for Android device on you Mac.
> Close that other software and Express will recognize your Instinct immediately.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice but your assumption was incorrect. After chatting to Garmin support it was a Privacy/Permissions issue with OS Catalina. Sorted now.


----------



## Everdying

just a question...diff between regular and tactical...apart from night vision and jumpmaster...is a new watch face that shows zulu time?
cos the 2 new tactical models look so good.


----------



## Worker

Everdying said:


> just a question...diff between regular and tactical...apart from night vision and jumpmaster...is a new watch face that shows zulu time?
> cos the 2 new tactical models look so good.
> 
> Where were you able to find these couple of new variants?


----------



## Everdying

Worker said:


> Everdying said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a question...diff between regular and tactical...apart from night vision and jumpmaster...is a new watch face that shows zulu time?
> cos the 2 new tactical models look so good.
> 
> Where were you able to find these couple of new variants?
> 
> 
> 
> its available in asia already.
> i noticed its not available elsewhere yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Everdying said:


> just a question...diff between regular and tactical...apart from night vision and jumpmaster...is a new watch face that shows zulu time?
> cos the 2 new tactical models look so good.
> 
> View attachment 14659199
> 
> View attachment 14659205


I see a long time desired Tide Widget on this one!!!

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks for the advice but your assumption was incorrect. After chatting to Garmin support it was a Privacy/Permissions issue with OS Catalina. Sorted now.


Yes. I got some other issue with Catalina but not with Garmin...

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I see a long time desired Tide Widget on this one!!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


So, they put a tide widget on the Tactical, but not on the basic model? Too bad.


----------



## Odie

GaryK30 said:


> So, they put a tide widget on the Tactical, but not on the basic model? Too bad.


Different watch apparently:


----------



## Everdying

the Tide seems to be japan only for now?
its 1000yen / usd10 more than the regular, so i guess basically u are paying for the tide widget.

as for the tactical camo, even tho that garmin face shows a tide...i cant find any mention of it in the manual...
probably have to go check it out in stores later.


----------



## Odie

I’d venture to say that the normal Instinct’s will get that widget Tide option in a future update one they’ve made their money on the “Tide” version.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Does the Garmin Instinct have an always on display commonly seen on other Garmin models?

If it's an option, does anyone know if it significantly impacts battery life?

Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Display is always on, it's not an option.



NapoleonDynamite said:


> Does the Garmin Instinct have an always on display commonly seen on other Garmin models?
> 
> If it's an option, does anyone know if it significantly impacts battery life?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Snaggletooth said:


> Display is always on, it's not an option.


Perfect! Thanks!

Out of curiosity, what's the back light like at night? Is it nice and bright? For example can you use it to look for your bloody glasses at night time in your room?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

You can set the brightness of the backlight, and it also has a 'Flashlight' mode which can be allocated to a button-press shortcut.



NapoleonDynamite said:


> Perfect! Thanks!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the back light like at night? Is it nice and bright? For example can you use it to look for your bloody glasses at night time in your room?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Snaggletooth said:


> You can set the brightness of the backlight, and it also has a 'Flashlight' mode which can be allocated to a button-press shortcut.


Thanks Snaggletooth! One more stupid question. Can you set vibrating alarms on the watch, without needing to use the app?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Yes, noise&/vibrate is selectable; alarms, countdown timers, storm alerts, sunset & sunrise, etc, etc. It's a very capable beastie.



NapoleonDynamite said:


> Thanks Snaggletooth! One more stupid question. Can you set vibrating alarms on the watch, without needing to use the app?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes, noise&/vibrate is selectable; alarms, countdown timers, storm alerts, sunset & sunrise, etc, etc. It's a very capable beastie.


Thanks mate. Now, just to patiently wait for the right sale.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> I'd venture to say that the normal Instinct's will get that widget Tide option in a future update one they've made their money on the "Tide" version.


We've been asking much to loud for a Tide Widget...
It has attracted marketing predators....

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin Japan got very nice featurettes.






Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Thanks mate. Now, just to patiently wait for the right sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tactical on "Cyber Monday" sale at Amazon UK (LINK) £185 (At time of posting, 3 hours to go)


----------



## Everdying

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Garmin Japan got very nice featurettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


hmm that video doesnt show anything different than what the international tactical has.
was hoping to at least see the tide on that japan tactical...guess not.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Just got my Garmin Instinct. Terrific. Wow, it's highly customisable. And that back light is amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Have a nice St. Nicholas Day, everybody.


----------



## rideronthestorm

Hi all, new to the forum and working my way through this thread, page 60 so far and considering this wearable. Curious if anyone rides motorcycles or use this in other activities which can cause a highly inaccurate step count. My previous fitbit could not decipher riding, sometimes even driving without accumulating 30k steps on a full travel day. Cutting grass would also significantly throw it off. Does the Instinct also seem to count false steps during certain activities? I am hoping the GPS can help keep it more accurate in that regard.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fullers1845

^Question: On that activity display (in your pic), what does the bottom field/number report?

I use this one during walks and notice the bottom number fluctuating during the activity, but don't know what it's tracking!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Question: On that activity display (in your pic), what does the bottom field/number report?
> 
> I use this one during walks and notice the bottom number fluctuating during the activity, but don't know what it's tracking!


Speed.


----------



## mugwump867

I nabbed one of these last week to see if I would click with it. I also have a Fossil smart watch that I rarely wear and was worried the Instinct would be more of the same. So far I'm really digging it. It reminds me of my Pro-Treks in appearance and wearability and the added battery life from not trying to be a full-blown smart watch makes me more inclined to actually use it. I use it primarily to track my hikes but was surprised at how well the fitness tracking works as it was spot on recording indoor swimming. I don't see it fully replacing my G-Shocks and Pro-Treks as I much prefer solar powered watches when traveling but it works great for my needs.


----------



## DingoDave

Picked mine up the about a week ago at Dillard's on clearance for $110!! Love it so far. Great tutorials on YouTube. Also picked up a graphite aftermarket band on Amazon for less than 10 bucks.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DingoDave

Not sure why it's rotating some of my pictures?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Snaggletooth said:


> Speed.


Ah, right. So, what is the unit of measurement, and can it be customized?


----------



## samael_6978

DingoDave said:


> Picked mine up the about a week ago at Dillard's on clearance for $110!! Love it so far. Great tutorials on YouTube. Also picked up a graphite aftermarket band on Amazon for less than 10 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sweet deal. I would buy another one if I found it for that price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fullers1845 said:


> Ah, right. So, what is the unit of measurement, and can it be customized?


MPH. Yes.


----------



## Fullers1845

Snaggletooth said:


> MPH. Yes.


Mine must be set to a different unit, because there's no way I'm walking 114 MPH!

Just drilled down into my menus for that field, and discovered mine is apparently set to "Cadence". Which, according to the online manual means:

"Cadence"
"Running. The steps per minute (right and left)."

For walking, I must be taking over 100 steps per minute.

This is an endlessly fascinating watch.


----------



## batosai117

DingoDave said:


> Picked mine up the about a week ago at Dillard's on clearance for $110!! Love it so far. Great tutorials on YouTube. Also picked up a graphite aftermarket band on Amazon for less than 10 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


After seeing your picture I ordered the same band. I like that it matches the same gray color and looks like it came that way from the factory.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Can't confirm this, but an interesting little tidbit...

https://www.tizenhelp.com/instinct-2-solar-coming-with-solar-charging-pulse-ox/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Worker said:


> Can't confirm this, but an interesting little tidbit...
> 
> https://www.tizenhelp.com/instinct-2-solar-coming-with-solar-charging-pulse-ox/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's create a new topic shall we?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14700611


It's beautiful there near Bigton |>


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> View attachment 14713385
> 
> 
> View attachment 14713387
> 
> 
> View attachment 14713389
> 
> 
> View attachment 14713391


You take some of the best outdoor photographs I've seen.


----------



## Servus

Thanks, I am very happy if you like the pictures.
The watch makes it very easy.

Kind regards


----------



## Odysseus83

Hello all, can you read the whatsapp messages on watch? Or just you can see the notification?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odysseus83 said:


> Hello all, can you read the whatsapp messages on watch? Or just you can see the notification?


You can even answer to them of you got an android phone.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

$199 at Amazon and Best Buy... this is very tempting... 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> $199 at Amazon and Best Buy... this is very tempting...
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


I noticed those prices and am tempted. Is the Garmin Instinct a better ABC watch than a Casio Pro Trek? I assume it pulls the data from your phone. Does the ohone need ot be paired with it at all times it is worn?

I'll go and read their site now but if someone here knows and can provide the answers quicker than I can research it, that would be great.


----------



## samael_6978

Instinct has stand alone compass, altimeter, and barometer (and GPS). In comparison to PRW 3100 is a much better watch. Alti and Baro are on all the time. Plus moon phases, better legibility, several display options, negative / positive display, the list goes on. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Since owning the Instinct all my protreks have gone, I see them as being superseded by the Garmin. Protreks are basically old tech now. My Suunto core will be gone soon too. The king is dead long live the king. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Thanks samael and randb. I guess I just need to go over to the dark side of wearable tech. lol 

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to wait and see what the prices will be for the new solar version compared to the standard rechargeable version. Will the feature set be the same on both the standard and rechargeable versions? I thought I saw a post from Odie(?) about that somewhere back in these pages.

Thanks again.


----------



## Maddog1970

FWIW, the Instinct is known as the Casio of the Garmin world!

.....and for my money, the best of the current Garmin offerings....

I had a 3hr for years, then flirted with a 5, but in the end the poor battery life killed them for me....

With my instinct, using GPS everyday for 2 hours, and as a gym timer 3 times a week, I get 7 days between recharging, and could not be happier...


----------



## Rocat

Maddog1970 said:


> FWIW, the Instinct is known as the Casio of the Garmin world!
> 
> .....and for my money, the best of the current Garmin offerings....
> 
> I had a 3hr for years, then flirted with a 5, but in the end the poor battery life killed them for me....
> 
> With my instinct, using GPS everyday for 2 hours, and as a gym timer 3 times a week, I get 7 days between recharging, and could not be happier...


Thanks. You guys are starting to give me confidence in Garmin.

Is there anyone here who only wears their Instinct a few days a week or less? If so, do you leave it attached so it is constantly at full charge? Or does it die off within those 14 days if it is not charged?

Again, I'm asking for some real world feedback because most days I do not wear the same watch more than two or three times per month. If I was to rotate through my collection as it stands now, I'd only wear each watch around one time per month.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rocat said:


> Thanks. You guys are starting to give me confidence in Garmin.
> 
> Is there anyone here who only wears their Instinct a few days a week or less? If so, do you leave it attached so it is constantly at full charge? Or does it die off within those 14 days if it is not charged?
> 
> Again, I'm asking for some real world feedback because most days I do not wear the same watch more than two or three times per month. If I was to rotate through my collection as it stands now, I'd only wear each watch around one time per month.


I only wear mine for exercise, the rest of the time it sits on charge. Occasionally I leave it off charge for a few days, doesn't dent the battery. Battery life is strong with this one.


----------



## Watchman1984

I've had mine for little over a year now and it's been great! I had to do a factory reset once after 6 months because it wouldn't function correctly. Now everything works fine. Mine has one mark on crystal from a strong hit from a metal piece. At first I thought I broke the crystal but it only made a small dent/crack.









Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Watchman1984

Watchman1984 said:


> I've had mine for little over a year now and it's been great! I had to do a factory reset once after 6 months because it wouldn't function correctly. Now everything works fine. Mine has one mark on crystal from a strong hit from a metal piece. At first I thought I broke the crystal but it only made a small dent/crack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Sorry for poor pic quality...

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Wolfsatz

Well... had over $40 bucks sabed in amazon credits... so I took the dive for the Tundra... now just need to wait until next year as it is backordered. 




Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## samael_6978

Rocat said:


> Thanks. You guys are starting to give me confidence in Garmin.
> 
> Is there anyone here who only wears their Instinct a few days a week or less? If so, do you leave it attached so it is constantly at full charge? Or does it die off within those 14 days if it is not charged?
> 
> Again, I'm asking for some real world feedback because most days I do not wear the same watch more than two or three times per month. If I was to rotate through my collection as it stands now, I'd only wear each watch around one time per month.


I don't wear mine all the time. I wear it every night to track my sleep, other than that I rotate my watches. I do have to admit that Instinct takes up majority of th wrist time anyway due to set of features that my other watches lack.
In case the Instinct is not worn, I just turn it off and put in the watch box.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Rocat said:


> I noticed those prices and am tempted. Is the Garmin Instinct a better ABC watch than a Casio Pro Trek?


Yes.

And at $199, do not hesitate. Buy!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> Well... had over $40 bucks sabed in amazon credits... so I took the dive for the Tundra... now just need to wait until next year as it is backordered.
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Woo hoo... expected delivery date is now 29th!!!

Kewl!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## mugwump867

It's the battery life that really won me over. Heading out for a five day holiday trip I didn't even bother to pack the charger. Granted I'm not using the GPS much while couch surfing but it's great not to have to worry about the watch dying on you. I also routinely leave it unworn for days at a time and unplugged and it always has plenty of charge left when I next wear it. I try to charge it once a week but sometimes it runs to 10 days or so with no issues. Contrast that with my Fossil Gen4 where the battery would barely make it through the whole day unless you turned off all the functions you bought a smartwatch for in the first place. I'll be first in line for the solar charging version to be sure.


----------



## Rocat

I am curious if the price will drop further or is $199 now the new price and the Gen2 Solar will be at $299 when it debuts. Now I need to go back and reread this entire thread and do some "research", lol.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> I am curious if the price will drop further or is $199 now the new price and the Gen2 Solar will be at $299 when it debuts. Now I need to go back and reread this entire thread and do some "research", lol.


As with anything to do with Tech... the big price drops usually mean there is a new version about to Pop. I was aware of this, but still did not hesitate this time around.

Question to the general population out there.... Is there a need for a screen protector? I always used them on my Moto360 and then the Huawei.. but some say it is not needed.

What's the consensus on Screen Protectors?

My Tundra will arrive Monday!!


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> As with anything to do with Tech... the big price drops usually mean there is a new version about to Pop. I was aware of this, but still did not hesitate this time around.
> 
> Question to the general population out there.... Is there a need for a screen protector? I always used them on my Moto360 and then the Huawei.. but some say it is not needed.
> 
> What's the consensus on Screen Protectors?
> 
> My Tundra will arrive Monday!!


I a m debating between Amazon and Best Buy for the purchase. At least with Best Buy I can get it right away once I decide to buy it. There does not seem to be any benefit of going with Amazon as the price seems to be set by Garmin.

Looking at Servus' photos over the year, I'm amazed that the white has held up and not turned a dingy color by now. I guess I'm used to seeing light colored G-Shocks get dirty.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wolfsatz said:


> Question to the general population out there.... Is there a need for a screen protector? I always used them on my Moto360 and then the Huawei.. but some say it is not needed.
> 
> What's the consensus on Screen Protectors?
> 
> My Tundra will arrive Monday!!


Screen protector is unnecessary. I'm sure you will enjoy getting to know and using your Instinct - a very impressive bit of kit.


----------



## Servus

Hello,
I have been wearing the instinct now for about 1 year and 1.500.000 steps that are about 1.320km not daily but to the activities.
I am very satisfied with the battery life, also the workmanship and choice of materials is good, for their purpose for what the watch is intended.
I personally would like to see a noble version of this model in titanium. 
As a full day watch I miss a little the .... let's say jewelry factor. 
Some more pictures.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Titanium Instinct?


----------



## Rocat

Can the Instinct, like some Casio watches, show the countdown timer and current time or a stopwatch and current time at the same time? 


Countdown timer and current time is more important and would be ideal as I use that combination quite a bit.

On a side note, Servus, what phone are you using that gives you such good photographs?


----------



## randb

Rocat said:


> Can the Instinct, like some Casio watches, show the countdown timer and current time or a stopwatch and current time at the same time?
> 
> Countdown timer and current time is more important and would be ideal as I use that combination quite a bit.
> 
> On a side note, Servus, what phone are you using that gives you such good photographs?


Top is current time. Middle us current timer time. Bottom is total timer. It can also auto repeat. The eye gives a graphic of how much time is left like a pie. The stop watch doesn't have current time, I never really use the stopwatch anyway as all that is covered by activities.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

randb said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Instinct, like some Casio watches, show the countdown timer and current time or a stopwatch and current time at the same time?
> 
> Countdown timer and current time is more important and would be ideal as I use that combination quite a bit.
> 
> On a side note, Servus, what phone are you using that gives you such good photographs?
> 
> 
> 
> Top is current time. Middle us current timer time. Bottom is total timer. It can also auto repeat. The eye gives a graphic of how much time is left like a pie. The stop watch doesn't have current time, I never really use the stopwatch anyway as all that is covered by activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the photo and information.


----------



## Odie

Rocat said:


> Gen2 Solar will be at $299 when it debuts.


Where did you get this information?


----------



## Rocat

Odie said:


> Where did you get this information?


Sorry. I was typing on my phone and meant to put a question mark. It was not meant as a statement but a question. Again, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Servus

I use i phone 8.


----------



## Odie

Rocat said:


> Sorry. I was typing on my phone and meant to put a question mark. It was not meant as a statement but a question. Again, sorry for the confusion.


No worries 

That would be a welcomed price for the v2 Instinct Solar but I have a feeling that we're looking around $400 for that.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wolfsatz said:


> As with anything to do with Tech... the big price drops usually mean there is a new version about to Pop. I was aware of this, but still did not hesitate this time around.
> 
> Question to the general population out there.... Is there a need for a screen protector? I always used them on my Moto360 and then the Huawei.. but some say it is not needed.
> 
> What's the consensus on Screen Protectors?
> 
> My Tundra will arrive Monday!!


I got this one for mine and have been very happy with it.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07JGLCVV5?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

I also got these. Not necessary. But fun.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075738TD2/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_track_package_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Its here .. set up was a breeZe










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz

wow.. I am in love.... I did read about the visitiblity agains the sun... but did not realize just HOW GOOD

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tundra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

PM Shot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Sadly both Amazon and Best Buy will not have stock until the 8th of January. I looked at the Garmin website and they state 2-3 weeks for processing. Argh! 

I want it now. lol


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> wow.. I am in love.... I did read about the visitiblity agains the sun... but did not realize just HOW GOOD
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Tundra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> PM Shot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Your watch looks good. Glad you like it.

Would you mind posting some pictures of it compared to some G-Shocks and Timex Expedition watches? That would be helpful for the thread.


----------



## Rocat

The Instinct appears to be out of stock every where at the moment until January the 8th. That includes Amazon, Best Buy, and other retail websites. 

Question to the group: 

Should I go ahead and buy it off Amazon and just sit back and wait for it to be delivered around 10th or so? Or should I wait and buy it locally at my Best Buy store here in town?

I've had too much instant gratification during my life and I'm not used to waiting over 10 days for a purchase to arrive. Much less waiting that long for an Amazon purchase. Heck, I've had watch purchases from China take less time than this.


----------



## Rocat

Ah, the heck with it. Order placed with Amazon along with the screen protectors that everyone here has recommended. The watch should be delivered between the 10th and 11th per Amazon. 

At least this way I can stay true to my conviction of not ordering any new watches in 2020. Well at least that will hold true for a few days anyway. Next up will be to see if this watch will supplant my Casio's. 

I guess I'll need to download that Garmin app for my phone. 

I ordered it in graphite.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> Your watch looks good. Glad you like it.
> 
> Would you mind posting some pictures of it compared to some G-Shocks and Timex Expedition watches? That would be helpful for the thread.


Sure thing.... I have both... do you prefer Negative Displays..or regular..... well I'll do both

Happy New Year ABC'ers 
did not expect this one to be in the wrist .. but it is on ... and it is all good! Really liking the heart features!

New Year by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> Ah, the heck with it. Order placed with Amazon along with the screen protectors that everyone here has recommended. The watch should be delivered between the 10th and 11th per Amazon.
> 
> At least this way I can stay true to my conviction of not ordering any new watches in 2020. Well at least that will hold true for a few days anyway. Next up will be to see if this watch will supplant my Casio's.
> 
> I guess I'll need to download that Garmin app for my phone.
> 
> I ordered it in graphite.


They may actually send it to you well before that date.


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> They may actually send it to you well before that date.


It now states delivery between the 9th and 10th.


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Sure thing.... I have both... do you prefer Negative Displays..or regular..... well I'll do both
> 
> Happy New Year ABC'ers
> did not expect this one to be in the wrist .. but it is on ... and it is all good! Really liking the heart features!
> 
> New Year by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yes any and all types of comparisons would be helpful for the thread. I've had all manner of Casio Pro Trek and Pathfinders and sold them all off because they were too big for daily wear. My favorite was the PRW1100/PAG80 series.


----------



## Fullers1845

Rocat said:


> Ah, the heck with it. Order placed with Amazon along with the screen protectors that everyone here has recommended. The watch should be delivered between the 10th and 11th per Amazon.
> 
> At least this way I can stay true to my conviction of not ordering any new watches in 2020. Well at least that will hold true for a few days anyway. Next up will be to see if this watch will supplant my Casio's.
> 
> I guess I'll need to download that Garmin app for my phone.
> 
> I ordered it in graphite.


Congrats, Rocat. You're gonna love it! Get both the Garmin Connect and the Garmin Explore apps. Connect does all the wearable fitness tracking and Explore is the Maps and GPS stuff. Both well executed.

Also, saw them for $199 at Academy today.


----------



## Rocat

Fullers1845 said:


> Congrats, Rocat. You're gonna love it! Get both the Garmin Connect and the Garmin Explore apps. Connect does all the wearable fitness tracking and Explore is the Maps and GPS stuff. Both well executed.
> 
> Also, saw them for $199 at Academy today.


Thanks for the advice on the apps. My local Academy Sports is out until the 8th and Dicks Sporting Goods web site is showing them at $299 for orange, yellow, and Sea Foam.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Did not get back in time to take pictures outdoors with sun light because of this...

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

so.. there are non proctored (quick setup) indoor shots with regular ceiling lighting (non florescent)

Against G shock 
Garmin vs G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Against Timex 
Garmin vs Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pos Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Look at that Rugged 30... staying on sync with Atomic .. 
Unfiltered by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Servus said:


> View attachment 14748207


Nice Pics Servus! A few days ago.. we had that spooky feel with very thick fog throughout the day...

TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spooky by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Servus

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Did not get back in time to take pictures outdoors with sun light because of this...
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> so.. there are non proctored (quick setup) indoor shots with regular ceiling lighting (non florescent)
> 
> Against G shock
> Garmin vs G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Against Timex
> Garmin vs Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Pos Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Look at that Rugged 30... staying on sync with Atomic ..
> Unfiltered by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Picture comparisons are much appreciated and will no doubt help others in the future who are considering the same watch against G-Shocks and Timex digitals as well.


----------



## Rocat

Ugh! Double Post.


----------



## arogle1stus

Nemo:
My son Jack is a Triathlete and Iron Man too. He wears a Gamin 720X and loves it. It assists in his training rides and 26.2 marathons.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wolfsatz

Daylight Comp



















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz

Today .. I took the G.I.T. to the gym. I play raquetball with some tough competition... and as it gets with doubles (crowded) I have hitted two of my timex which have survivied just fine.

Has anyone tested either by choice or by accident... the 'toughness' of the Instinct? I know it is supposed to be built to Mil Spec and Shock resistant.. but just by the feel of it.. it is quite different construction than G shock and Timex.

Raquetball by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Today .. I took the G.I.T. to the gym. I play raquetball with some tough competition... and as it gets with doubles (crowded) I have hitted two of my timex which have survivied just fine.
> 
> Has anyone tested either by choice or by accident... the 'toughness' of the Instinct? I know it is supposed to be built to Mil Spec and Shock resistant.. but just by the feel of it.. it is quite different construction than G shock and Timex.
> 
> Raquetball by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I guess you'll have to take one for the team to find out.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wolfsatz said:


> Did not get back in time to take pictures outdoors with sun light because of this...
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> so.. there are non proctored (quick setup) indoor shots with regular ceiling lighting (non florescent)
> 
> Against G shock
> Garmin vs G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Against Timex
> Garmin vs Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Pos Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Look at that Rugged 30... staying on sync with Atomic ..
> Unfiltered by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Oh the Garmin display is soooo much better than anything Casio or Timex has ever dreamed of.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Winter Backdrops 

Winter Backdrops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

so... how many of your GRMNRs are a two watch men?

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Winter Backdrops
> 
> Winter Backdrops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> so... how many of your GRMNRs are a two watch men?
> 
> TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nothing wrong with double wristing. I've even been known to do it in public from time to time over the years.


----------



## Odie

Wolfsatz said:


> Today .. I took the G.I.T. to the gym. I play raquetball with some tough competition... and as it gets with doubles (crowded) I have hitted two of my timex which have survivied just fine.
> 
> Has anyone tested either by choice or by accident... the 'toughness' of the Instinct? I know it is supposed to be built to Mil Spec and Shock resistant


For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Odie said:


> For your viewing pleasure:


I need the English version... LOL... that's good !!!

Afternoon Hike!
Sunday Hike by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Morning Dog Walk
Non LDWS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

It arrived last night. I believe Odie said don’t try to learn everything at once. I agree. I’m still playing around with it. I’m wondering about the step counter. It had me at over 300 steps which I could have done. So I switched it to altimeter.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Rocat

Good morning folks. Switched to Barton canvas. I removed the QR spring bars long ago.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> It arrived last night. I believe Odie said don't try to learn everything at once. I agree. I'm still playing around with it. I'm wondering about the step counter. It had me at over 300 steps which I could have done. So I switched it to altimeter.


That's funny !!! 
To date.. I have not read the booklet at all... mostly because that thing is so diminutive it is not even funny. All the set up has been just by intuition. However, I know that sooner or later I need to learn the correct navigation as I keep getting lost in the interface.

Can any of these configurations be set up the App Interface?

8 days into the wrist.. and the battery just reached half way yesterday after gym time. I am head over heels about the great battery life. That is one of the main reason I got turned off by the Moto360 and the Huawei... not very good battery life.

Dog Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Each time I've come across something I need to find, like customizing the screen or trying to find out where the heck the alarms and CDT's are, I head to Google.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Each time I've come across something I need to find, like customizing the screen or trying to find out where the heck the alarms and CDT's are, I head to Google.


Did they ever add the ability to show a second time zone other than UTC on the main timekeeping screen? I think this would be useful.

BTW, somewhere in this thread Nemo discussed the shortcuts on the Instinct. This seems like a very useful feature.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> Did they ever add the ability to show a second time zone other than UTC on the main timekeeping screen? I think this would be useful.
> 
> BTW, somewhere in this thread Nemo discussed the shortcuts on the Instinct. This seems like a very useful feature.


I believe it can only show UTC.

I'm still not convinced on the step tracker. Most of my day was spent sitting with the exception of driving to my parents home to throw out some old junk from the garage. Tonight I'm washing dishes in the sink and my watch starting beeping and buzzing and it said I reached my goal of 6000 steps. There is no way I walked almost 3 miles today. This watch has an issue where it thinks I'm walking way more than I am.


----------



## Rocat

Same again today. There must be some way to adjust the sensitivity on the step tracker. It started at zero this morning as it should. It added some steps as I went downstairs. Then I went to leave the house and took mo more than 10 steps from the kitchen to my car and it showed I walked 40 steps. I hate to sound like I'm complaining (which I am to some degree). Everything else seems great. Those features that I've used so far. GPS lock is quick and tracking is super accurate.

I have it set to the left wrist in setting which is where I wear my watches. Anyone have some suggestions? Or should I not really count on accuracy while walking around the house and in buildings? Is it more accurate when an outdoor activity is done such as when Servus takes his long daily walk?


----------



## rideronthestorm

I was wondering about step accuracy as well. If it is like that on a short walk, sounds like it would throw my numbers all over on a motorcycle ride. Need something accurate in this regard, may need to wait until they get that sorted.


----------



## Servus

Yeah, I'd give him some time to sort of calibrate himself to your steps.
But I would also enter my own stride length.









A little time and entering the stride length gives me a good result. On short distances but always difficult. Because even the movement of the arms is sometimes misunderstood.

Kind regards


----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> Yeah, I'd give him some time to sort of calibrate himself to your steps.
> But I would also enter my own stride length.
> 
> View attachment 14765519
> 
> 
> A little time and entering the stride length gives me a good result. On short distances but always difficult. Because even the *movement of the arms is sometimes misunderstood*.
> 
> Kind regards


This is what is happening. It's reading the movement of my arms. That's why, when washing dishes, drinking glasses specifically, the tracker went nuts. Washing the inside of the glasses with the twisting motion (like when you intentionally wind an automatic watch on you wrist) made the counter give me false readings.

To be fair I have not used it on an intentional walk around my neighborhood yet. I am sure that when I go to specifically exercise and walk that the reading will be more accurate.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> This is what is happening. when washing dishes, drinking glasses specifically,


^^^ you should drink better stuff ^^^ LOL

yesterday.. I have no idea what I activated... first it was the chrono.. but then.. I thought I had stopped it.. and it kept beeping at regular intervals and also lighting up. My battery went from two bars to no bars at the end of my work out and going into bed.

however.. this morning is still going .....

G I by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> I'm still not convinced on the step tracker. Most of my day was spent sitting with the exception of driving to my parents home to throw out some old junk from the garage. Tonight I'm washing dishes in the sink and my watch starting beeping and buzzing and it said I reached my goal of 6000 steps. There is no way I walked almost 3 miles today. This watch has an issue where it thinks I'm walking way more than I am.





Rocat said:


> This is what is happening. It's reading the movement of my arms. That's why, when washing dishes, drinking glasses specifically, the tracker went nuts. Washing the inside of the glasses with the twisting motion (like when you intentionally wind an automatic watch on you wrist) made the counter give me false readings.
> 
> To be fair I have not used it on an intentional walk around my neighborhood yet. I am sure that when I go to specifically exercise and walk that the reading will be more accurate.


Ha, that's funny. Washing dishes counting as walking steps... Well it was a lot of work, especially the twisting motion! ;-)

This goes to show that these step counters are not really a 100% reliable measurement of your exercise and your health.


----------



## Rocat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Ha, that's funny. Washing dishes counting as walking steps... Well it was a lot of work, especially the twisting motion! ;-)
> 
> This goes to show that these step counters are not really a 100% reliable measurement of your exercise and your health.


True. But I really bought the watch to replace my many Pro Treks and Pathfinders I've had over the years. The ABC functions being "always on" is great. Being able to set multiple Timers and Alarms is also very nice as is the GPS tracking.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Finally took the time to watch a tutorial and change the face. I like this one 
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Quick Snaps from yesterday dog walk... not able to set up a proper shot with WGS running around you.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brvheart

Quick question - are you able to show the BARO trend on the main screen along with time, date? Also is there a planned or suspected newer version soon? I’m leaning towards the tactical version.


----------



## Snaggletooth

brvheart said:


> Quick question - are you able to show the BARO trend on the main screen along with time, date? Also is there a planned or suspected newer version soon? I'm leaning towards the tactical version.


Yes. Yes.


----------



## brvheart

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes. Yes.
> View attachment 14772971


Thank you sir! Last question - can you change the date to appear anyway you like - example - "Day, month, date" - Sat 11.1 ?


----------



## SgtPepper

When jogging again with the Garmin Instinct.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> True. But I really bought the watch to replace my many Pro Treks and Pathfinders I've had over the years. The ABC functions being "always on" is great. Being able to set multiple Timers and Alarms is also very nice as is the GPS tracking.


The price now makes it very tempting!  If it wasn't for my resistant to smart watches, I'd pull the trigger already. ;-) Couple of questions for you and others. Sorry if these were already asked before, a little lazy to go through this 100 pages thread.

1. How does the altimeter in the Instinct work? Is it determined by GPS or by the barometer? Is there an altimeter lock feature? Does it drift like in a Protrek?
2. Is the compass horizontally compensated? Or do you need to keep the watch level to obtain accurate measurement?
3. I heard the solar version of this is being released, how will that differ from this? Any functional improvements?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The price now makes it very tempting!  If it wasn't for my resistant to smart watches, I'd pull the trigger already. ;-) Couple of questions for you and others. Sorry if these were already asked before, a little lazy to go through this 100 pages thread.
> 
> 1. How does the altimeter in the Instinct work? Is it determined by GPS or by the barometer? Is there an altimeter lock feature? Does it drift like in a Protrek?
> 2. Is the compass horizontally compensated? Or do you need to keep the watch level to obtain accurate measurement?
> 3. I heard the solar version of this is being released, how will that differ from this? Any functional improvements?


Dont overthink it (Don't Nuke It) is not a Nuclear Reactor...

just pull the trigger already!

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/621802

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## gaijin

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The price now makes it very tempting!  If it wasn't for my resistant to smart watches, I'd pull the trigger already. ;-) Couple of questions for you and others. Sorry if these were already asked before, a little lazy to go through this 100 pages thread.
> 
> 1. How does the altimeter in the Instinct work? Is it determined by GPS or by the barometer? Is there an altimeter lock feature? Does it drift like in a Protrek?
> 2. Is the compass horizontally compensated? Or do you need to keep the watch level to obtain accurate measurement?
> 3. I heard the solar version of this is being released, how will that differ from this? Any functional improvements?


One of your misconceptions about the Instinct (only because you call it a "smart watch") is that virtually all of the field performance functions are autonomous to the watch - no connection to a 'phone or the internet required. For example, shut your 'phone off and leave it at home - you can still use all Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, GPS, Navigation, Timekeeping and activity tracking features. No critical outdoor function is dependent on connection to a 'phone or the internet.

1. The Instinct has a Barometric Altimeter which supplies the primary Elevation tracking. This can be calibrated manually (preferred) when Elevation is known, or it can be more roughly calibrated using GPS. The Barometer can be set to run in Auto, Barometer or Altimeter mode. When in Auto, Elevation will be adjusted when the absolute pressure changes faster than would usually happen with atmospheric changes alone; i.e. the Elevation will remain stable when not ascending or descending and the atmospheric conditions are stable, but will change when ascending or descending. When set to Barometer mode, the Elevation will remain the same and all changes in absolute pressure will be shown as Barometric pressure changes only - good when sailing or similar as there would be no expected changes in Elevation. When set to Altimeter mode, all changes in absolute pressure will be shown as Elevation changes - this would be good for activities like skiing where there would be significant short term changes in Elevation. Comparison to a Protrek is difficult as ALL Casio watches are fairly "dumb" when it comes to managing pressure and Elevation. Casio watches only display absolute pressure, i.e. the air pressure currently present at the watch. The Instinct, on the other hand, adjusts displayed pressure to show the equivalent pressure at MSL (Mean Sea Level) - this is the pressure reported by ALL weather stations and by ALL airports. This has long been a confusion among Casio users (unless they happen to remain at Sea Level). As there is no management of the relationship between pressure and Elevation on Casio watches, there is always a fixed relationship between reported pressure and reported levation - which inevitably leads to drift.

2. The compass is a "3D" compass which allows the compass to report an accurate bearing within a wide range of variation from level - so, no, it does not need to be kept perfectly level to get a good bearing. On the Instinct, one can configure the compass to display True, Magnetic, Grid or manually adjusted bearings. Because of the GPS capability of the Instinct, compass Declination is automatically calculated and applied based on one's exact location. This can be overridden by manually entering a custom declination, but that would be a very special use case.

3. Garmin's implementation of "Solar Power" on the new fenix 6x Pro Solar flagship model is widely misunderstood. The possible implementation of similar solar power technology on the Instinct is even more wildly misunderstood. Unlike other watches which use solar power alone to charge up the watch, and will maintain a useful daily charge virtually indefinitely with only a few minutes of exposure to light each day, are much different than Garmin's implementation of the technology. Garmin's "Solar" feature is a very small supplemental source of energy which MAY provide as much as 3 extra days of use on a 21 day charge if watch use is minimized and the watch is exposed to 50,000 Lux sunlight all day every day of those 21 days. On those current Garmin watches which have the Solar feature, they still remain reliant on regular charging from a power source other than light. Don't get me wrong, the Instinct will be able to go for days or weeks without recharging, which is excellent performance for a watch of this type, but waiting (hoping?) for a "Solar Instinct" is, IMHO, a fruitless exercise. So, no real benefit or significant functional improvement even if Garmin were to introduce an Instinct with their solar feature.

The Instinct was being widely sold for USD199 lately here in the U.S., but it looks like it is back up to the USD299 list price again. Even at USD299, I highly recommend it as a highly functional, rugged and reliable piece of kit.

HTH


----------



## adnj

gaijin said:


> One of your misconceptions about the Instinct (only because you call it a "smart watch") is that virtually all of the field performance functions are autonomous to the watch - no connection to a 'phone or the internet required. For example, shut your 'phone off and leave it at home - you can still use all Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, GPS, Navigation, Timekeeping and activity tracking features. No critical outdoor function is dependent on connection to a 'phone or the internet.


I'm not certain if the OP was implying that a phone was necessary for the Garmin Instinct to provide many of its functions.

In fact, the Instinct meets the definition of smartwatch in much the same way that a Samsung Galaxy, Protrek Smart or Apple iWatch does. Albeit lacking some features and a touchscreen.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The price now makes it very tempting!  If it wasn't for my resistant to smart watches, I'd pull the trigger already. ;-) Couple of questions for you and others. Sorry if these were already asked before, a little lazy to go through this 100 pages thread.
> 
> 1. How does the altimeter in the Instinct work? Is it determined by GPS or by the barometer? Is there an altimeter lock feature? Does it drift like in a Protrek?
> 2. Is the compass horizontally compensated? Or do you need to keep the watch level to obtain accurate measurement?
> 3. I heard the solar version of this is being released, how will that differ from this? Any functional improvements?


Looks like Gaijin answered it better than I could have.

I will say that having the ABC features "On" all the time is great. I'll get over the step tracker issue real soon. This is the ABC watch Casio should have made in all honesty.


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> The Instinct was being widely sold for USD199 lately here in the U.S., but it looks like it is back up to the USD299 list price again. Even at USD299, I highly recommend it as a highly functional, rugged and reliable piece of kit.
> 
> HTH


Quick question - I am on board for buying this one I think, though with the night mode for night vision and stealth killing the battery sucking features I am highly leaning towards the tactical version - that being said - can the tactical version SW be loaded on to the "normal" instinct making it the same as the tactical?


----------



## brvheart

Gremlins double posting again....


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

brvheart said:


> Quick question - I am on board for buying this one I think, though with the night mode for night vision and stealth killing the battery sucking features I am highly leaning towards the tactical version - that being said - can the tactical version SW be loaded on to the "normal" instinct making it the same as the tactical?


My experience is you don't need to worry about _battery sucking features_; battery life is excellent on this unit and it's simple to turn on/off any features you don't want/need as and when.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> Quick question - I am on board for buying this one I think, though with the night mode for night vision and stealth killing the battery sucking features I am highly leaning towards the tactical version - that being said - can the tactical version SW be loaded on to the "normal" instinct making it the same as the tactical?


The software for both the Instinct and the Instinct Tactical are the same. When Garmin publishes a software update for the Instinct, it is the same update for both versions of the watch. So no, it is not possible to force load Tactical software onto the Instinct and gain the unique Tactical features.

I own both versions of the watch and the differences are really very subtle.

Night Vision on the Tactical version is simply a throttling of the backlight to about 5% and fixing it there so it cannot be set to anything brighter. This is considerably brighter than the NVG-Compatible setting on my tactix Bravo. On the Instinct Tactical the Night Vision setting is easily visible in the dark without using NVG while on the tactix Bravo the NVG backlight setting is not readable without NVG. Although no longer in posession of any NVG, it looks to me like Garmin have on purpose called the Instinct backlight "Night Vision" and avoided the verbiage "NVG-Compatible" because the Instinct Night Vision setting is still too bright for use with NVG. Also, the backlight on the normal version of the Instinct can be adjusted to 5% giving essentially the same result. Further, on the Tactical version the built-in Heart Rate Monitor is turned OFF when Night Vision is set. Personally, I have no use for the Night Vision feature, but YMMV.

@Snaggletooth has it right with his post:



Snaggletooth said:


> My experience is you don't need to worry about _battery sucking features_; battery life is excellent on this unit and it's simple to turn on/off any features you don't want/need as and when.


Battery life is really exceptional on the Instinct.

The only significant differences between the two versions of the Instinct are the Tactical version has the Jumpmaster App (if you don't know what that is, you don't need it) and the unique watch face which has the dedicated area for Zulu (UTC/GMT) time. If you decide on the Instinct Tactical you get everything the normal Instinct has plus Jumpmaster App, Night Vision mode and Stealth mode which affords one-button access to a power-saving mode. If you decide on the normal Instinct you get everything the Tactical version has except the unique Tactical watch face, the Jumpmaster App, you will have to manually adjust the backlight to 5%, and you will have to manually turn off any power consuming features.

Pick your poison.

HTH


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> Th
> Pick your poison.
> 
> HTH


I foresee ... that this may hit sub $199 some time in the near future... I am guessing that there must be a way to merge the data from different devices on the app?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> The software for both the Instinct and the Instinct Tactical are the same. When Garmin publishes a software update for the Instinct, it is the same update for both versions of the watch. So no, it is not possible to force load Tactical software onto the Instinct and gain the unique Tactical features.
> 
> I own both versions of the watch and the differences are really very subtle.
> 
> Night Vision on the Tactical version is simply a throttling of the backlight to about 5% and fixing it there so it cannot be set to anything brighter. This is considerably brighter than the NVG-Compatible setting on my tactix Bravo. On the Instinct Tactical the Night Vision setting is easily visible in the dark without using NVG while on the tactix Bravo the NVG backlight setting is not readable without NVG. Although no longer in posession of any NVG, it looks to me like Garmin have on purpose called the Instinct backlight "Night Vision" and avoided the verbiage "NVG-Compatible" because the Instinct Night Vision setting is still too bright for use with NVG. Also, the backlight on the normal version of the Instinct can be adjusted to 5% giving essentially the same result. Further, on the Tactical version the built-in Heart Rate Monitor is turned OFF when Night Vision is set. Personally, I have no use for the Night Vision feature, but YMMV.
> 
> @Snaggletooth has it right with his post:
> 
> Battery life is really exceptional on the Instinct.
> 
> The only significant differences between the two versions of the Instinct are the Tactical version has the Jumpmaster App (if you don't know what that is, you don't need it) and the unique watch face which has the dedicated area for Zulu (UTC/GMT) time. If you decide on the Instinct Tactical you get everything the normal Instinct has plus Jumpmaster App, Night Vision mode and Stealth mode which affords one-button access to a power-saving mode. If you decide on the normal Instinct you get everything the Tactical version has except the unique Tactical watch face, the Jumpmaster App, you will have to manually adjust the backlight to 5%, and you will have to manually turn off any power consuming features.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> HTH


Appreciate that, I did research the differences - the watch face that affords Zulu - is that affable from the App Store? I thought also having the dual position coordinates was a very useful item if you know what and how and why. I think I'm leaning tactical - but might wait to see what instinct 2 might bring us - I'm guessing it's close to being announced I read maybe Q2 release.


----------



## Snaggletooth

brvheart said:


> the watch face that affords Zulu - is that affable from the App Store?


No.


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> Appreciate that, I did research the differences - the watch face that affords Zulu - is that affable from the App Store?





Snaggletooth said:


> No.


@Snaggletooth is obviously correct, but since your question begs a more complete answer, it is necessary to add that NOTHING is available from the App store for the Instinct watches - they do not support Connect IQ. No Widgets, no Apps, no Watch Faces, nothing. What's in the software when you buy the watch is what you get - unless Garmin updates the software to include something else.

HTH


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> @Snaggletooth is obviously correct, but since your question begs a more complete answer, it is necessary to add that NOTHING is available from the App store for the Instinct watches - they do not support Connect IQ. No Widgets, no Apps, no Watch Faces, nothing. What's in the software when you buy the watch is what you get - unless Garmin updates the software to include something else.
> 
> HTH


Got it. Now that makes sense. I have the Fenix 3 - so I was very used to widgets and apps. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> View attachment 14775693
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775671
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775673
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775675
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775677
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775679
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775681
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775683
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775685
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775689
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775691


If the surrounding area around my house looked like yours I'd walk everyday also. Alas, all that is around my home are more neighborhoods and cars traveling fast on two lane roads.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

For the History Buffs, 
History Buff by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cannons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

History by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Big Gun by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 14776877[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 14776881


Soooo Much Fun!!! Great Shots...

Here's my 75 pound puppy taking a breather after this mornings walk / run.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brvheart

What’s the likelihood that the instinct 2 will finally give us tide info?


----------



## Rocat

There is a Garmin Instinct Tide edition, Japan only I think.


----------



## brvheart

Rocat said:


> There is a Garmin Instinct Tide edition, Japan only I think.
> 
> View attachment 14777945


I did see that when searching! I need a few of the Tactical features I believe for what I will be using it for 

Rocat - GREAT to see you my friend!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The price now makes it very tempting!  If it wasn't for my resistant to smart watches, I'd pull the trigger already. ;-) Couple of questions for you and others. Sorry if these were already asked before, a little lazy to go through this 100 pages thread.
> 
> 1. How does the altimeter in the Instinct work? Is it determined by GPS or by the barometer? Is there an altimeter lock feature? Does it drift like in a Protrek?
> 2. Is the compass horizontally compensated? Or do you need to keep the watch level to obtain accurate measurement?
> 3. I heard the solar version of this is being released, how will that differ from this? Any functional improvements?


This commercial just reminded me of something.....


----------



## brvheart

Rocat said:


> There is a Garmin Instinct Tide edition, Japan only I think.
> 
> View attachment 14777945


I did see that when searching! I need a few of the Tactical features I believe for what I will be using it for 

Rocat - GREAT to see you my friend!


----------



## GrussGott

Rocat said:


> There is a Garmin Instinct Tide edition, Japan only I think.


WTF??? And that's not all, tactical ones!






























bummer, i found a few in stock in english here and there, but no international shipping. I'd buy the gray camo or white tide right now ... maybe both


----------



## brvheart

Welp....that one got the better of me...just ordered the Tactical Black, will be here tomorrow...I hope I did not make a rush mistake and eat it with the Instinct 2 arrival soon....

Thank you for all the answers on the questions - quick question for the those that own the Tactical version - I asked earlier if it was possible to have BARO, Time, DATE showing on main watch face - answer to that was yes - is this the same on the Tactical version? Also can date be configured to read like my SUUNTO CORE? Day, Month, DATE - Sun 13.1


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> Welp....that one got the better of me...just ordered the Tactical Black, will be here tomorrow...I hope I did not make a rush mistake and eat it with the Instinct 2 arrival soon....
> 
> Thank you for all the answers on the questions - quick question for the those that own the Tactical version - I asked earlier if it was possible to have BARO, Time, DATE showing on main watch face - answer to that was yes - is this the same on the Tactical version? Also can date be configured to read like my SUUNTO CORE? Day, Month, DATE - Sun 13.1


No mistake - you'll enjoy the Instinct.

As far as the configuration of the date goes, the quick answer is, no, it is not possible to configure the date to show Day/Month/Date. In fact it is not possible to show Month/Day/Date, either.

Basically, you have a choice of showing Day/Month (or Month/Day if you prefer) or Month/Date. This is the same for both versions of the Instinct.

Here are two screen shots from my Instinct Tactical showing the two options:

View attachment A1DE3915.BMP


View attachment A1DE4002.BMP


So, you can have two of the three Suunto components in the order you want, but not all three at the same time.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> Welp....that one got the better of me...just ordered the Tactical Black, will be here tomorrow...I hope I did not make a rush mistake and eat it with the Instinct 2 arrival soon....
> 
> Thank you for all the answers on the questions - quick question for the those that own the Tactical version - I asked earlier if it was possible to have BARO, Time, DATE showing on main watch face - answer to that was yes - is this the same on the Tactical version? Also can date be configured to read like my SUUNTO CORE? Day, Month, DATE - Sun 13.1


Further to my last:

If you want to use the unique "Tactical" watch face on your Instinct Tactical, your options are a bit less. If you want Baro info (current MSL Pressure and trend arrow), then you lose all Day/Month/Date info. If you choose not to display Baro data, then you have your choice of either Day/Date or Month/Date.

Here's what those options look like on the Instinct Tactical:

View attachment A1DE5313.BMP


View attachment A1DE5335.BMP


HTH


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> Further to my last:
> 
> If you want to use the unique "Tactical" watch face on your Instinct Tactical, your options are a bit less. If you want Baro info (current MSL Pressure and trend arrow), then you lose all Day/Month/Date info. If you choose not to display Baro data, then you have your choice of either Day/Date or Month/Date.
> 
> Here's what those options look like on the Instinct Tactical:
> 
> View attachment 14778851
> 
> 
> View attachment 14778855
> 
> 
> HTH


Thank you for all the info! That is a real bummer on the date and lose of baro trend :-/ those are two items that I use the most daily :-/


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> Thank you for all the info! That is a real bummer on the date and lose of baro trend :-/ those are two items that I use the most daily :-/


You're welcome!

Just to be clear, on several other watch face options available on the Instinct Tactical you will be able to display Baro data and Day/Date or Month/Date info at the same time - it is ONLY the watch face unique to the Tactical version that does not allow this.

Don't forget - pics when your new Instinct Tactical arrives, or it didn't happen ;-)

HTH


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Just to be clear, on several other watch face options available on the Instinct Tactical you will be able to display Baro data and Day/Date or Month/Date info at the same time - it is ONLY the watch face unique to the Tactical version that does not allow this.
> 
> Don't forget - pics when your new Instinct Tactical arrives, or it didn't happen ;-)
> 
> HTH


Oh man - you know I am good for photos!! Just because I disappear for long periods... :-D

I am almost rethinking and giving the 6 solar a look...or the MK1 that Odie mentions...


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> I am almost rethinking and giving the 6 solar a look...or the MK1 that Odie mentions...


The best bargain out there right now is the 6x Pro - no Solar, no Sapphire: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W69KKHV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Everybody has something to say about the pro's and con's of this choice; but IMHO, Solar is an overpriced/overrated add-on that provides only minimal advantage under ideal conditions, and Sapphire glass reduces the contrast of the display compared to the Gorilla Glass DX used on the 6x Pro. It's true the 6x Pro Solar also uses Gorilla Glass, but there is also an additional Power Glass layer that reduces (albeit slightly) visibility:









The 6x Pro is USD750 and you could have it in your hands tomorrow if you are a Prime member and live in the USA.

Not trying to enable or anything, but I have both the Instinct and the 6x Pro and like them both.

HTH


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> The best bargain out there right now is the 6x Pro - no Solar, no Sapphire: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W69KKHV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> Everybody has something to say about the pro's and con's of this choice; but IMHO, Solar is an overpriced/overrated add-on that provides only minimal advantage under ideal conditions, and Sapphire glass reduces the contrast of the display compared to the Gorilla Glass DX used on the 6x Pro. It's true the 6x Pro Solar also uses Gorilla Glass, but there is also an additional Power Glass layer that reduces (albeit slightly) visibility:
> 
> View attachment 14779157
> 
> 
> The 6x Pro is USD750 and you could have it in your hands tomorrow if you are a Prime member and live in the USA.
> 
> Not trying to enable or anything, but I have both the Instinct and the 6x Pro and like them both.
> 
> HTH


well - the simplicity of the Instinct drew me in, I do like the pulse health aspect of the 6X - I am walking in circles actually on this one...the Instinct should be here today amazon is great at returns so I will see if it speaks to me or not I guess :-/

I really appreciate your thorough responses! I have been out of the game for a long while here and trying to get caught up!


----------



## brvheart

From ordering after midnight to doorstep - less than 12 hours - talk about instant gratification! First dirty shot excuse the long arm hair!


----------



## lvt

brvheart said:


> From ordering after midnight to doorstep - less than 12 hours - talk about instant gratification! First dirty shot excuse the long arm hair!


It's a beauty.

Hope the long hair won't affect her smooth operation


----------



## Mhutchuk

Love this thread but am using willpower to hold out for the new solar version coming this year 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

No pictures but I upgraded my phone from an S3 to an S9 and I'm like ridiculously stoked the music control widget on the instinct finally works! (don't judge me! before the S3 I was using a flip phone!)


----------



## brvheart

Quick question - how many of you wear this 24/7? Bed, shower etc? Does it do really good on heart and sleep data?


----------



## Snaggletooth

brvheart said:


> Quick question - how many of you wear this 24/7? Bed, shower etc? Does it do really good on heart and sleep data?


I've been wearing mine 24/7 for the past 4 days out of interest, I don't normally. The sleep data seems accurate, as does the HR info.

When I'm exercising however, I pair it with the chest strap as you can't argue with the accuracy of monitoring the heart's electrical activity vs. HR derived from monitoring blood flow. From my reading chest straps are more accurate when exercising vigorously. Day to day the HR is accurate when I compare it to a medical SPO2 sensor & BP machine.

The storm alert works well too, and is configurable.


----------



## brvheart

Snaggletooth said:


> I've been wearing mine 24/7 for the past 4 days out of interest, I don't normally. The sleep data seems accurate, as does the HR info.
> 
> When I'm exercising however, I pair it with the chest strap as you can't argue with the accuracy of monitoring the heart's electrical activity vs. HR derived from monitoring blood flow. From my reading chest straps are more accurate when exercising vigorously. Day to day the HR is accurate when I compare it to a medical SPO2 sensor & BP machine.
> 
> The storm alert works well too, and is configurable.


Awesome thanks! I will take a look at the Storm alert - I used to use it on my Suunto but it was a lot of false positives so I tend to watch the BARO Trend and that has always been pretty good at indicating weather


----------



## Odie

brvheart said:


> Quick question - how many of you wear this 24/7? Bed, shower etc? Does it do really good on heart and sleep data?


I wear my Garmin's 24/7...except when I brush my teeth. No fake steps 

My information is generally accurate.


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> I wear my Garmin's 24/7...except when I brush my teeth. No fake steps
> 
> My information is generally accurate.


HAHA! That is when I MAKE SURE I have it on! Extra steps!!!


----------



## kenls

brvheart said:


> Quick question - how many of you wear this 24/7? Bed, shower etc? Does it do really good on heart and sleep data?


I wear mine 24/5 (weekends off). Shower/bath, yes: Bed, yes: I use it for tracking my daily (dog) walks and of course, steps and to get a rough idea of my heart rate. Monitors sleep pretty well, but as for HRM I suggest you'd really need a separate chest strap monitor for more accurate readings.


----------



## Wolfsatz

A day off .. with a few more hours of sleep. I am so glad I did not buy one of those health monitors before... The GIT does a very good job tracking sleep.

it's been off only when it was getting juiced up....
Pics by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brvheart

Can anyone (Odie, Gaj, Neo...others??) speak to this fatal flaw of the BARO sensor port being under the watch and close to your skin?


----------



## Snaggletooth

brvheart said:


> Can anyone (Odie, Gaj, Neo...others??) speak to this fatal flaw of the BARO sensor port being under the watch and close to your skin?


I've used mine everyday for circa 13 months for running, swimming & walking. I've never had an issue with baro/altitude and I track the baro Px closely as I work in aviation and have access to my local airfield info. Very accurate baro Px info in my experience. Altitude needs more frequent calibration for the usual reasons/limitations.


----------



## brvheart

Snaggletooth said:


> I've used mine everyday for circa 13 months for running, swimming & walking. I've never had an issue with baro/altitude and I track the baro Px closely as I work in aviation and have access to my local airfield info. Very accurate baro Px info in my experience. Altitude needs more frequent calibration for the usual reasons/imitations.


Thanks Snaggle! was just curious 

Do you use the GPS to calibrate the ALT and BARO or do you use an app on your phone with known location? Also what units of pressure do you use on the BARO? Just being curious.


----------



## Snaggletooth

brvheart said:


> Thanks Snaggle! was just curious
> 
> Do you use the GPS to calibrate the ALT and BARO or do you use an app on your phone with known location? Also what units of pressure do you use on the BARO? Just being curious.


I generally use a known height AMSL to calibrate the Alt. I've not had to calibrate the Baro as it's always been within 1 hectopascal of the mean sea level reading of my local airport once Alt is accurately set.


----------



## Smartwatcher

brvheart said:


> Quick question - how many of you wear this 24/7? Bed, shower etc? Does it do really good on heart and sleep data?


Me for a year now, 24/7 on any activity and during the night. Works almost perfect except for naps during the day and heart rate under heavy loads (think lifting, during the moment of max. contraction).


----------



## GrussGott

Getting excited for the Instinct 2 ("Instinct Solar" in this case), about month ago some reddit coder found an early beta release of software on the Garmin Servers and it looks like it'll be getting some goodies:

* New HR sensor (same as F6/F945 I'd guess)
* Solar
* Pulse OX sensor
* Body battery widget
* Swim ohr
* And a new watch face

_[Express] 006-B3466-00 *Instinct Solar* 0.31: https://download.garmin.com/gsup/00...45bb2-2c14-46d2-afae-6b02d69fa904/GUPDATE.GCD Changelog: THIS UPDATE WILL CLEAR USER SETTINGS! *Added Solar Intensity widget. Added Pulse Ox widget. Added Body Battery widget. Added Swim OHR support. Updated default watch face. *Initial Release._​


----------



## Rocat

I've been wearing the Instinct pretty much since it arrived. Each time I think of wearing a Casio G-Shock I think "Why?". The digits are bigger and bolder. The lcd is crazy legible and the alarm tone is very good with the added bonus of vibration that puts the GD350 to shame in my opinion. It is much more comfortable on the wrist and is lighter in weight as well. Once I am able to navigate to functions I want, such as alarms and timers, without thought then I will be happy. 

Since I no longer feel the need to buy anymore G-Shocks I think it's time to start saving for a Seiko SBBN031


----------



## brvheart

Not in its natural environment, but on an op none the less.


----------



## Rocat

Same watch. Different day.


----------



## Rocat

Ha. I just discovered that I can run two CDT’s at the same time. Maybe more than two can run concurrently. I don’t know but two at the same time is good for me. 

Lets see a Casio do that!


----------



## rideronthestorm

Rocat said:


> Ha. I just discovered that I can run two CDT's at the same time. Maybe more than two can run concurrently. I don't know but two at the same time is good for me.
> 
> Lets see a Casio do that!


Casio Men's G7700-1 has two count down timers.


----------



## GaryK30

rideronthestorm said:


> Casio Men's G7700-1 has two count down timers.


On the G-7700, the CDTs run sequentially, not simultaneously.


----------



## samael_6978

rideronthestorm said:


> Casio Men's G7700-1 has two count down timers.


Instinct has 10 CDTs 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

I posted this over in the "what's your BARO showing thread also, but wasn't sure how many check that thread.

I was really surprised how deadly accurate this has been. After reading through threads I thought it might be off. I've been really really happy with this watch overall and really happy with the accuracy of the device. I'll pick up the next tactical when it's released as long as it's not a dud 

Right side is a phone app - very pleased.


----------



## GaryK30

brvheart said:


> I posted this over in the "what's your BARO showing thread also, but wasn't sure how many check that thread.
> 
> I was really surprised how deadly accurate this has been. After reading through threads I thought it might be off. I've been really really happy with this watch overall and really happy with the accuracy of the device. I'll pick up the next tactical when it's released as long as it's not a dud
> 
> Right side is a phone app - very pleased.


The barometric pressure is pretty high at your location. I don't think it ever gets that high in So Cal.


----------



## Rocat

Still loving this watch.


----------



## Rocat

samael_6978 said:


> Instinct has 10 CDTs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


10 Timers that can run at the same time?!


----------



## Servus

I'll be ready for the weekend.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> I'll be ready for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 14789589


Did you serve Servus?


----------



## Servus

It's still my job.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> It's still my job.


Respect to you Sir.


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> It's still my job.





Snaggletooth said:


> Respect to you Sir.


Indeed, RESPECT! |>


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus




----------



## arogle1stus

Wolfsatz:
Unless my 82 y o eyes are fooling me thats a 7900 model displayed.
I've had 2 of those guys. Only downside is bezel screws go AWOL.
But solution is pac.parts.com. Repl screws (really plugs) are but $2.50.
I Super glue em back in. Problem solved!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## SgtPepper

Ergometer training with the Garmin Instinct.


----------



## Rocat

I gotta get the grill started before the rain comes. I promised the wife and kids hotdogs and hamburgers for a late lunch/early dinner.


----------



## DingoDave

After giving my Tundra to my brother and switching to the Galaxy Watch Active 2 I'm back to Garmin! Battery life, durability, no twisting my wrist to wake up the screen. This is the watch Casio should have made. Was think of painting the bezel text like people do on G-Shock bezels. Anyone tried this yet?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DingoDave

DingoDave said:


> After giving my Tundra to my brother and switching to the Galaxy Watch Active 2 I'm back to Garmin! Battery life, durability, no twisting my wrist to wake up the screen. This is the watch Casio should have made. Was think of painting the bezel text like people do on G-Shock bezels. Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why does Tapatalk always rotate my pics??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Rocat said:


> Ha. I just discovered that I can run two CDT's at the same time. Maybe more than two can run concurrently. I don't know but two at the same time is good for me.
> 
> Lets see a Casio do that!


I have been using 4 timers in the same time.
It was pictured in the early pages of that thread! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

DingoDave said:


> After giving my Tundra to my brother and switching to the Galaxy Watch Active 2 I'm back to Garmin! Battery life, durability, no twisting my wrist to wake up the screen. This is the watch Casio should have made. Was think of painting the bezel text like people do on G-Shock bezels. Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've painted a few Casio G-Shock bezels in my day and I have a feeling this material would not let the paint adhere to it like the Casio resin. Of course, I could be wrong too, but the feel of the bezel /case material just seems to hard and slick. The compound Garmin has chosen, to me feels like fiberglass with a hard resin binder mixed into it.


----------



## GaryK30

DingoDave said:


> Why does Tapatalk always rotate my pics??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It might be because it defaults to landscape orientation. If you take a picture that's wider than it is tall, maybe it will leave the orientation as is.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Earlier today... morning Dog Stroll ...

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Another day of the same watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14793943


The best I can do

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845

Interested that a couple of you guys are choosing the positive display. One of my very favorite features of this watch is it's outstanding non-backlit negative display.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

People, I just got a firmware update applied to my Instinct. Is there a url for release notes to see what's changed? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

NapoleonDynamite said:


> People, I just got a firmware update applied to my Instinct. Is there a url for release notes to see what's changed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This site shows the Instinct firmware update history, but it doesn't seem to be complete.

https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=14527


----------



## gaijin

NapoleonDynamite said:


> People, I just got a firmware update applied to my Instinct. Is there a url for release notes to see what's changed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Here's the latest public release software sent out through Garmin Express:

Software Version: 6.10 
GPS: 2.51
BLE/ANT/SNS: 1.20
WHR: 20.03.32
ETE: 5.3.3.11

*Instinct 6.10 software update and 1.20 sensor hub update*

*Change Log*

-Fixed an issue where waypoint icons appeared as a black square on the map.
-Made improvements to floors climbed tracking.
-Added support for Argentina Standard Time in time zones widget.
-Fixed issue where waypoint icons and straight-line navigation track were not visible on map with black background.

The link @GaryK30 posted is for the latest available Beta software download which you can download and install yourself.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

double post


----------



## gaijin

Triple post (how did that happen?)


----------



## brvheart

Fullers1845 said:


> Interested that a couple of you guys are choosing the positive display. One of my very favorite features of this watch is it's outstanding non-backlit negative display.


Both are so good 


Rocat said:


> Another day of the same watch.


OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## Dracer

DEM And body battery in latest beta.

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r.../instinct/213138/instinct---6-51-beta-release


----------



## Rocat

It’s early and cold


----------



## gaijin

Dracer said:


> DEM And body battery in latest beta.
> 
> https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r.../instinct/213138/instinct---6-51-beta-release


A quick note about these added features:

1. DEM: When calibrating the Altimeter with this Beta release we now have the ability to use DEM (Digital Elevation Model) as well as Current Elevation and GPS. As has always been the case, if Current Elevation is known, that is still the best way to calibrate the Altimeter. GPS Altimeter calibration has always been a kind of last resort - it is not very accurate, but will get you in the ball park when otherwise you have no idea what the current Elevation is. Calibration with DEM is a great third option - much better than GPS and potentially almost as good as known Current Elevation. On the fenix 6x Pro that I have, the DEM database is stored in the memory of the watch and can be used at any time whether connected to GCM on my phone or not - it works very well. Implementation on the Instinct/Instinct Tactical appears to be a little different. The first time the Altimeter is calibrated using DEM, GPS is acquired and then DEM data are retrieved through the connection to GCM on my phone. An Elevation is then offered for acceptance and, if accepted, calibration is completed. Further Altimeter calibrations for the next 8 hours (at least), based on my testing do NOT require a connection to GCM on my phone - the initially retrieved and stored data are used with no further data retrieval required. However, when I attempted to calibrate the Altimeter the following day, the initial calibration required a connection to GCM on my phone and a new data retrieval. As was the case the previous day, so far, further calibration today using DEM has not required a phone connection. I do not know how long the retrieved DEM data remain active, nor how large an area those data cover, but, at least, it appears the retrieved DEM data must be refreshed daily with a connection to GCM on my phone at least for the initial calibration of the day. Perhaps not ideal, and perhaps not the way it will remain in the public release of this feature outside of Beta, but certainly better than we had before.

2. Also added was the ability to configure Altimeter Auto Calibration During Activity (On/Off) and Not During Activity (On/Off). A welcome addition. What is still missing is the ability to set Auto Calibration to At Start - a feature available on the fenix 6 series watches. Again, maybe we will see the At Start option when this Beta software finally makes its way to a public release.

3. Body Battery is a great addition. I use this feature on my fenix 6x Pro all the time and find it has an uncanny ability to show me when I am pushing too hard, am feeling under the weather, and when I have poorer/better sleep. Nice to see this feature on the Instinct/Instinct Tactical.

HTH


----------



## Dracer

gaijin said:


> A quick note about these added features:
> 
> 1. DEM: When calibrating the Altimeter with this Beta release we now have the ability to use DEM (Digital Elevation Model) as well as Current Elevation and GPS. As has always been the case, if Current Elevation is known, that is still the best way to calibrate the Altimeter. GPS Altimeter calibration has always been a kind of last resort - it is not very accurate, but will get you in the ball park when otherwise you have no idea what the current Elevation is. Calibration with DEM is a great third option - much better than GPS and potentially almost as good as known Current Elevation. On the fenix 6x Pro that I have, the DEM database is stored in the memory of the watch and can be used at any time whether connected to GCM on my phone or not - it works very well. Implementation on the Instinct/Instinct Tactical appears to be a little different. The first time the Altimeter is calibrated using DEM, GPS is acquired and then DEM data are retrieved through the connection to GCM on my phone. An Elevation is then offered for acceptance and, if accepted, calibration is completed. Further Altimeter calibrations for the next 8 hours (at least), based on my testing do NOT require a connection to GCM on my phone - the initially retrieved and stored data are used with no further data retrieval required. However, when I attempted to calibrate the Altimeter the following day, the initial calibration required a connection to GCM on my phone and a new data retrieval. As was the case the previous day, so far, further calibration today using DEM has not required a phone connection. I do not know how long the retrieved DEM data remain active, nor how large an area those data cover, but, at least, it appears the retrieved DEM data must be refreshed daily with a connection to GCM on my phone at least for the initial calibration of the day. Perhaps not ideal, and perhaps not the way it will remain in the public release of this feature outside of Beta, but certainly better than we had before.
> 
> 2. Also added was the ability to configure Altimeter Auto Calibration During Activity (On/Off) and Not During Activity (On/Off). A welcome addition. What is still missing is the ability to set Auto Calibration to At Start - a feature available on the fenix 6 series watches. Again, maybe we will see the At Start option when this Beta software finally makes its way to a public release.
> 
> 3. Body Battery is a great addition. I use this feature on my fenix 6x Pro all the time and find it has an uncanny ability to show me when I am pushing too hard, am feeling under the weather, and when I have poorer/better sleep. Nice to see this feature on the Instinct/Instinct Tactical.
> 
> HTH


isnt this auto calibrate at start?


----------



## Dracer

gaijin said:


> A quick note about these added features:
> 
> 1. DEM: When calibrating the Altimeter with this Beta release we now have the ability to use DEM (Digital Elevation Model) as well as Current Elevation and GPS. As has always been the case, if Current Elevation is known, that is still the best way to calibrate the Altimeter. GPS Altimeter calibration has always been a kind of last resort - it is not very accurate, but will get you in the ball park when otherwise you have no idea what the current Elevation is. Calibration with DEM is a great third option - much better than GPS and potentially almost as good as known Current Elevation. On the fenix 6x Pro that I have, the DEM database is stored in the memory of the watch and can be used at any time whether connected to GCM on my phone or not - it works very well. Implementation on the Instinct/Instinct Tactical appears to be a little different. The first time the Altimeter is calibrated using DEM, GPS is acquired and then DEM data are retrieved through the connection to GCM on my phone. An Elevation is then offered for acceptance and, if accepted, calibration is completed. Further Altimeter calibrations for the next 8 hours (at least), based on my testing do NOT require a connection to GCM on my phone - the initially retrieved and stored data are used with no further data retrieval required. However, when I attempted to calibrate the Altimeter the following day, the initial calibration required a connection to GCM on my phone and a new data retrieval. As was the case the previous day, so far, further calibration today using DEM has not required a phone connection. I do not know how long the retrieved DEM data remain active, nor how large an area those data cover, but, at least, it appears the retrieved DEM data must be refreshed daily with a connection to GCM on my phone at least for the initial calibration of the day. Perhaps not ideal, and perhaps not the way it will remain in the public release of this feature outside of Beta, but certainly better than we had before.
> 
> 2. Also added was the ability to configure Altimeter Auto Calibration During Activity (On/Off) and Not During Activity (On/Off). A welcome addition. What is still missing is the ability to set Auto Calibration to At Start - a feature available on the fenix 6 series watches. Again, maybe we will see the At Start option when this Beta software finally makes its way to a public release.
> 
> 3. Body Battery is a great addition. I use this feature on my fenix 6x Pro all the time and find it has an uncanny ability to show me when I am pushing too hard, am feeling under the weather, and when I have poorer/better sleep. Nice to see this feature on the Instinct/Instinct Tactical.
> 
> HTH


isnt this auto calibrate at start?

View attachment 14802711


----------



## gaijin

Dracer said:


> isnt this auto calibrate at start?
> 
> View attachment 14802711


No, that is the old software. When Auto Cal was toggled On, it was active 100% of the time during an Activity using GPS, not just at the start.

After installation of the 6.51 Beta software, the *Auto Cal.* option by itself is no longer available. The new Menu tree options for *Auto Cal.* are as follows:

*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Altimeter>Auto Cal.>During Activity On/Off*
-or-
*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Altimeter>Auto Cal.>Not During Activity On/Off*

The new Menu tree options for *Calibration* are as follows:

*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Altimeter>Calibrate>Yes [Enter Current Elevation]*
-or-
*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Altimeter>Calibrate>Use DEM*
-or-
*MENU>Settings>Sensors & Accessories>Altimeter>Calibrate>Use GPS*

HTH


----------



## Wolfsatz

Trying a new face today. Really digging the big numbers on this one.

There is one setting that has an arrow pointing to the right... anyone know what is the meaning of that arrow?

yesterday while I was waiting for my ride share buddy; I had my driving glasses and the dial just pops out so nice with the polarized lense effect.. almost 3D in full sunlight.

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> There is one setting that has an arrow pointing to the right... anyone know what is the meaning of that arrow?


That is the Baro Trend arrow. The left half and the right half can independently point Up 45 deg, level, Down 45 deg showing the trend over the last six hours in two 3-hour segments.

I don't have a good photo for the Instinct, but here's the same Baro Trend arrow on my tactix Bravo:










Note the arrow shows a steady Baro trend for the first 3-hour segment and a falling Baro trend for the latest 3-hour segment.

Here is the corresponding Baro graph for the same period showing those trends:










And the Altimeter graph covering the same period confirming that Elevation remained the same:










HTH


----------



## Odie

As explained by Gaijin, the DEM option for the Instinct goes through your phone as opposed to the Fenix watches that have this built in based on maps. The DEM option is the option of choice for me when I’m looking to calibrate my F6x Solar as I believe it’s the most accurate and one of my favorite go to options in the Fenix lineup.

While you may need a phone connection for it to work on the Instinct, use it and you’ll find its quite accurate.


----------



## j8j

Loaded 6.51 Beta on my instinct and it works perfect so far. 

DEM testing worked on a known elevation location and was within 10ft. of the correct altitude in a rather steep (average 12% grade) area, which should be a good test of gps accuracy against altitude mapping. 

I don't know much about the Body Battery feature to know if it is useful or accurate. Before bed last night it was 61% at first start of the widget. This morning after an average night of sleep it was 71%. Not sure what charges your body battery or discharges it in this widget so I'll be playing with it. 

Would still love to see tides added, I see it on Instinct out of the US but for now I'm a happy camper with my instinct. I gave up a decade long love of the Casio PAW-1300T which was a great watch with solar and all and my hiking and outdoors watch of choice. The Instinct covers all of that and much more and so far has been as tough or tougher. I've already scratched and replaced one screen protector and added an aftermarket black titanium band (I don't like the feel of the rubber bands). Loving the Instinct!


----------



## Dracer

One question about DEM. a live on the 5 floor, if i calibrate with DEM will my altitude be wrong every time?


----------



## Rocat

Again


----------



## Wolfsatz

Still by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

Dracer said:


> One question about DEM. a live on the 5 floor, if i calibrate with DEM will my altitude be wrong every time?


If you calibrate using DEM while you are on the 5th floor, then yes, it will be wrong every time.

Same thing if you calibrate using DEM while standing on a bridge over a deep gorge - wrong every time.

DEM is a digital map of the earth's terrain. It does not account for buildings or any man-made structures. A calibration using DEM will yield the Elevation of the underlying terrain.

HTH


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Dracer

Thanks. Just as I thought


gaijin said:


> Dracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question about DEM. a live on the 5 floor, if i calibrate with DEM will my altitude be wrong every time?
> 
> 
> 
> If you calibrate using DEM while you are on the 5th floor, then yes, it will be wrong every time.
> 
> Same thing if you calibrate using DEM while standing on a bridge over a deep gorge - wrong every time.
> 
> DEM is a digital map of the earth's terrain. It does not account for buildings or any man-made structures. A calibration using DEM will yield the Elevation of the underlying terrain.
> 
> HTH
Click to expand...


----------



## Servus

@Snaggletooth

Dreamlike.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Relative calm after days of weather. Nice to see the sun and not be fighting the wind & rain.



Servus said:


> @Snaggletooth
> 
> Dreamlike.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

Therefore a sports watch.....








My wife and my son.









It's cloudy weather here today.


----------



## brvheart

Quick question - my BARO is about as spot on as it gets. If going on a mountain trek - how would one use the BARO for weather tracking and at the same time be able to use the ALT? If I recall these two are the same sensor.


----------



## Everdying

brvheart said:


> Quick question - my BARO is about as spot on as it gets. If going on a mountain trek - how would one use the BARO for weather tracking and at the same time be able to use the ALT? If I recall these two are the same sensor.


AFAIK not possible.
IIRC the weather tracking only applies if u stay at one place for about 2hrs or longer so it can build up a nice trend graph.


----------



## Dracer

Not correct Casio baro -altimeter does that. Garmin works different.

Sets the sensor used in watch mode. The Auto option uses both the altimeter and barometer according to your movement

When i hike or run barometer stays allway correct. On my casio it drifts up and down all the time.



Everdying said:


> brvheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question - my BARO is about as spot on as it gets. If going on a mountain trek - how would one use the BARO for weather tracking and at the same time be able to use the ALT? If I recall these two are the same sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK not possible.
> IIRC the weather tracking only applies if u stay at one place for about 2hrs or longer so it can build up a nice trend graph.
Click to expand...


----------



## gaijin

Dracer said:


> Not correct Casio baro -altimeter does that. Garmin works different.
> 
> Sets the sensor used in watch mode. The Auto option uses both the altimeter and barometer according to your movement
> 
> When i hike or run barometer stays allway correct. On my casio it drifts up and down all the time.


This is absolutely correct and points to one of the major differences between "ABC" watches from Casio (and others) and Garmin watches with Barometric Altimeters.

Casio watches show Baro pressure as Absolute Pressure - this is the actual pressure on the pressure sensor. The higher you go, the lower the displayed pressure. This makes it useless for monitoring weather trends when changing Elevation.

Garmin watches show Baro pressure as Pressure at MSL (Mean Sea Level) - this is the pressure adjusted to show pressure at Sea Level, not just the unadjusted pressure at the sensor. As Elevation changes, displayed pressure stays the same. This makes it possible to track BOTH Elevation and Baro trends.

HTH


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

The GIT getting some wrist competition 
Competition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Thought some of you may enjoy this one

49447229556_ea698a4772_o-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

49446798403_aea24a48a8_o-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> The GIT getting some wrist competition
> Competition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Thought some of you may enjoy this one
> 
> 49447229556_ea698a4772_o-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> 49446798403_aea24a48a8_o-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Smithsonian Air and Space Museum? I haven't been there since I was probably 10.


----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> The GIT getting some wrist competition


Enjoy your posts and pics - thanks for posting.

Out of curiosity, you have often referred to your Instinct as "GIT." My interpretation of that would be "Garmin Instinct Tactical," but your pictures are of a normal Garmin Instinct.

So... what do you mean by "GIT?"

Enquiring minds need to know.

TIA


----------



## Everdying

gaijin said:


> This is absolutely correct and points to one of the major differences between "ABC" watches from Casio (and others) and Garmin watches with Barometric Altimeters.
> 
> Casio watches show Baro pressure as Absolute Pressure - this is the actual pressure on the pressure sensor. The higher you go, the lower the displayed pressure. This makes it useless for monitoring weather trends when changing Elevation.
> 
> Garmin watches show Baro pressure as Pressure at MSL (Mean Sea Level) - this is the pressure adjusted to show pressure at Sea Level, not just the unadjusted pressure at the sensor. As Elevation changes, displayed pressure stays the same. This makes it possible to track BOTH Elevation and Baro trends.
> 
> HTH


hmm so the instinct does MSLP?
i remember my last garmin the vivoactive didnt...or at least it wasnt as accurate


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> Enjoy your posts and pics - thanks for posting.
> 
> So... what do you mean by GIT?
> TIA


Garmin Instinct Tundra


----------



## Rocat

Pot Roast will be for dinner.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rocat said:


> Pot Roast will be for dinner.


Timed to perfection no doubt ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> Garmin Instinct Tundra


Of course. Thanks!


----------



## gaijin

Everdying said:


> hmm so the instinct does MSLP?
> i remember my last garmin the vivoactive didnt...or at least it wasnt as accurate


Yes, the Instinct displays Baro Pressure at MSL. This is the same way that all airports report Baro Pressure in their METAR reports:

KAHN 060551Z AUTO 18010KT 3SM RA BKN010 OVC075 27/24 A2994 *RMK AO2 SLP 131*

The remarks (RMK) section is a general notes area where you can find all sorts of challenging to decipher code. In this case, the A02 is a common code that means that the METAR is being reported by automated equipment that can decipher the difference in rain and snow (as opposed to an A01, which cannot tell the difference in rain and snow). The sea level pressure (SLP) is measured as 1013.1 millibars - you add a 10 before the first number and a decimal before the last number.

Also the way that most, if not all, weather services report Baro Pressure:









This has long been a source of confusion for those who use a watch that displays the unadjusted Absolute Pressure - they attempt to adjust their displayed Baro Pressure to their known Elevation and forever wonder why it doesn't remain in "calibration" as pressure/Elevation change.

I have no experience with a Vivoactive, but I would be surprised if it did not display Baro Pressure at MSL.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

Further to my last:

Here is an informative Garmin video which does a pretty good job of explaining how the Barometer and Altimeter Widgets function in Garmin watches - although the Instinct is not used as an example, the functions and settings are the same in the Instinct:






The narrator does a great job in English - his English is much better than my Taiwanese Mandarin - but I'm glad there are English subtitles ;-)

HTH


----------



## brvheart

Thank you all for the info! So leaving the modes all in AUTO brings the best data in if I am understanding correctly. If not for the need to charge and lack of tide data - this is as perfect of a watch as I could ask for. I have been very impressed with it thus far.


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> Thank you all for the info! So leaving the modes all in AUTO brings the best data in if I am understanding correctly. If not for the need to charge and lack of tide data - this is as perfect of a watch as I could ask for. I have been very impressed with it thus far.


By Jove, I think you've got it!

Some specific examples of activities that would benefit from a setting other than Auto would be:

- Sailing or other flat water activities would benefit if set to Barometer. This keeps the Elevation the same and allows the Barometer to display current pressure in the most timely and sensitive manner possible.

- Free climbing or any other activity that involves rapid change in Elevation over a relatively short period of time would benefit if set to Altimeter. This keeps the Baro Pressure the same and allows the Altimeter to display current Elevation in the most timely and sensitive manner possible.

As an aside, with the introduction of the "Use DEM" Altimeter calibration option which requires the periodic downloading of data which is the same use pattern that would be required for implementation of a Tides Widget, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed we will see Tides on the Instinct yet.

HTH


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> Smithsonian Air and Space Museum? I haven't been there since I was probably 10.


That's the one next to the Dulles airport. Not the one in DC, which is too small for storing all these planes!

Here are some of my pics few years back, check out the G-Shock Nature thread for more.


Watch_Geekmaster said:


>


----------



## Everdying

btw, does the Instinct have a watch face that show all 3 together - sunrise/sunset & moonphase & date?


----------



## gaijin

Everdying said:


> btw, does the Instinct have a watch face that show all 3 together - sunrise/sunset & moonphase & date?


Sure. Here's a screenshot of one way to do it:

View attachment A1S31330.BMP


Moon Phase in the "Eye" upper right (close to a New Moon today, so not very interesting)

Month/Date lower left

Sunrise/Sunset lower right (Sunrise after Sunset and Sunset after Sunrise)

HTH


----------



## Everdying

gaijin said:


> Sure. Here's a screenshot of one way to do it:
> 
> View attachment 14819141
> 
> 
> Moon Phase in the "Eye" upper right (close to a New Moon today, so not very interesting)
> 
> Month/Date lower left
> 
> Sunrise/Sunset lower right (Sunrise after Sunset and Sunset after Sunrise)
> 
> HTH


ah ok, so there is space below the time.
i was thinking it could only show either sunrise or date...
but then this sacrifices the battery indicator?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

Everdying said:


> ah ok, so there is space below the time.
> i was thinking it could only show either sunrise or date...
> but then this sacrifices the battery indicator?


Yes, but the Battery indicator is only a button press away. Press and hold the MENU button and this is the screen that pops up:

View attachment A1SE2321.BMP


Battery indicator is in the top right.

There are many display options available on the Instinct. It's not possible to show all of them simutaneously. For me, it is not necessary to see Battery status all the time at the expense of some of the other info. When I want to see Battery status, I just pull up the Main MENU screen.

HTH


----------



## SgtPepper

Fog comes up while jogging.


----------



## Fullers1845

Driving Instinct


----------



## Rocat

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14819739


That is one good looking dog.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rocat said:


> That is one good looking dog.


Just like his Dad ;-)


----------



## jringo8769

Well I have a few questions for those of you who own and have had these for a while....
I have been a runner for a very long time 
In the past 12 years I got very ill and been trying for years to get back to my old self 
I was recently hospitalized over the thanksgiving holiday and they were concerned over my heart rate and blood pressure....
I am interested in how well this watch will work for me using it for gym work and running inside and out 
I love vintage watches and normally wear one every day and been wearing a fitbit charge hr for about 3 weeks 
I am hoping this watch will give me all the stuff the fitbit does and adds the heart rate and more 
Is this the model I should be looking at?
Thanks in advance 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

jringo8769 said:


> Well I have a few questions for those of you who own and have had these for a while....
> I have been a runner for a very long time
> In the past 12 years I got very ill and been trying for years to get back to my old self
> I was recently hospitalized over the thanksgiving holiday and they were concerned over my heart rate and blood pressure....
> I am interested in how well this watch will work for me using it for gym work and running inside and out
> I love vintage watches and normally wear one every day and been wearing a fitbit charge hr for about 3 weeks
> I am hoping this watch will give me all the stuff the fitbit does and adds the heart rate and more
> Is this the model I should be looking at?
> Thanks in advance
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


John,

I can not speak to it's accuracy for working out and running. But in terms of checking heart rate in a normal (i.e.), non active day, the sensor works pretty well. I have read others state that if you want very accurate, or better than what the watch sensor provides from the wrist, then use a chest strap for HR.

**EDIT**
I amended my post because...well because I'm an Idiot. LOL

The HR reading, looks like a BP reading to me.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rocat said:


> John,
> 
> I can not speak to it's accuracy for working out and running. But in terms of checking heart rate and blood pressure in a normal (i.e.), non active day, the sensors work pretty well. I have to check my BP, along with other data, twice a day as I am a transplant recipient. I find it to be within a few points of diastolic and systolic numbers are close to my BP monitor. I have read others state that if you want very accurate, or better than what the watch sensor provides from the wrist, then use a chest strap for BP and HR.


HR is good on the Instinct, but it doesn't give any BP information. I use a chest strap for HR when running for best accuracy, day to day the wrist sensor is fine.


----------



## Rocat

Snaggletooth said:


> HR is good on the Instinct, but it doesn't give any BP information. I use a chest strap for HR when running for best accuracy, day to day the wrist sensor is fine.


Obviously senility has set in for me at an early age of 50 and I became confused. I honestly thought that was a BP reading. Mine almost always shows a range of 110/70 which is fairly close to my BP reading from time to time. Then again, what do I know. lol

Later I walked around the house looking for my glasses while they were on my head and I yelled at the young whippersnappers to get off my lawn.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rocat said:


> Obviously senility has set in for me at an early age of 50 and I became confused. I honestly thought that was a BP reading. Mine almost always shows a range of 110/70 which is fairly close to my BP reading from time to time. Then again, what do I know. lol
> 
> Later I walked around the house looking for my glasses while they were on my head and I yelled at the young whippersnappers to get off my lawn.


We're the same age, what are the odds


----------



## jringo8769

Well thank u both for that info
I just turned 50 when I was in the hospital 
I have ram since high school and I want to make sure as I am trying to get back to some normality that I am not overdoing it no matter how i feel 
I truly appreciate all the info 
Looks like I will be looking for one of these 
They look like it will be fun getting one of these 
Truly appreciate it 
God Bless,John 
Getting old is not for the faint of heart 


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Snaggletooth said:


> We're the same age, what are the odds


I need to get out and exercise more. Since the transplant 7+ years ago I've gained 30 lbs and need to get rid of it. But staying inside is much more comfortable. lol


----------



## Rocat

jringo8769 said:


> Well thank u both for that info
> I just turned 50 when I was in the hospital
> I have ram since high school and I want to make sure as I am trying to get back to some normality that I am not overdoing it no matter how i feel
> I truly appreciate all the info
> Looks like I will be looking for one of these
> They look like it will be fun getting one of these
> Truly appreciate it
> God Bless,John
> Getting old is not for the faint of heart
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I used to use a Polar HR monitor when I rode Road bikes and Mountain bikes. The Polar was great and it used a chest strap but it only monitored HR. I did have Garmin Forerunner 10 a few years back and liked it. But if I recall it was only GPS and nothing else. The Instinct is the first watch like this that I have had that had some many other features built into it. And the battery life is amazing.


----------



## jringo8769

Well I have thankfully not gained any weight 
I am 6'4" and now underweight at 182 lbs 
I want to be able to track both blood pressure and pulse 
Mine before all of this started was a steady 100/60 with 58 to 60 pulse 
Mine now is 130/85 with about 86 to 90 pulse ....sometimes lower depending on day 
I just need to make sure I do not overdue it as I am not one to quit at anything 
I been athletic most of my life and very active 
Any think I should know before going out to purchase one of these?
Truly appreciate everything 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769

Rocat said:


> I used to use a Polar HR monitor when I rode Road bikes and Mountain bikes. The Polar was great and it used a chest strap but it only monitored HR. I did have Garmin Forerunner 10 a few years back and liked it. But if I recall it was only GPS and nothing else. The Instinct is the first watch like this that I have had that had some many other features built into it. And the battery life is amazing.


Well thank u so much 
I love running outside so this will be great to have gps too
Never ran with anything but a iPod and headphones 
The watch would be great to get info and way to track this much easier than the past 
God Bless,John 
I would love if they would ever make one of these that would pair with wireless headphones for music too 
Gotta have music while i work out

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^You can play and control music on your phone using the Garmin Instinct.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus

After the storm on the weekend this afternoon I had to cut the paths free ....


----------



## Servus

From yesterday.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocat

Barometer keeps dropping.

It's going to be nasty today. They may end up closing school early due to the high winds that are coming. The School District is concerned about the safety of the kids on the buses with that wind. By the way my Garmin is set up with a 12 hour Barograph.


----------



## Rocket1991

Nice photos here!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice photos here!


Ditto... Snaggletooth has good eye!


----------



## Rocat

Baro keeps dropping.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> Baro keeps dropping.


after seeing all of these barometer photos.... I set up the storm alert today... and right before heading back home..... Storm Alert

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

TGIF or better said .. TGIT Time to Play!

Time to Play by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970

So, stupid question of the day time....

Instinct software updates

Do they push thru the Garmin connect page , with your Instinct updating when connecting OR do I need to plug into my desktop and go thru Garmin that way?

Thanks and be gentle!


----------



## samael_6978

Maddog1970 said:


> So, stupid question of the day time....
> 
> Instinct software updates
> 
> Do they push thru the Garmin connect page , with your Instinct updating when connecting OR do I need to plug into my desktop and go thru Garmin that way?
> 
> Thanks and be gentle!


You can do it yourself, or set it on "auto" and have the update pushed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New tactical......love it!


----------



## Wolfsatz

A GIT Afternoon ...

I am getting into birding... and have been feeding for a few months now. But now even more since my wife gifted me a Nikon Coolpix P900 with a huge lens.

An hour later of waiting.. cause of very noisy neighbors.. and only got a few good shots. Seems that everytime that they started gathering around... here comes a car from the neighbors. :rodekaarto|o|

Brding Baby Steps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

PinWheel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waited! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

WoodPecker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and the temps started dropping and started getting cold.. so before nightfall....

Why me no Play?
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

so.. here we go.. her name is Fika and will have her first BD in just a few days... 
Walking the Dog by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

(((( a little bit of Rant Rage )))) Why in the world would somebody cut a perfectly healthy and beautiful tree? I really wanted to knock on the door and started to punch some people. This tree was fully mature and beautiful in all seasons. Not in a position of hazard to housing or anything else.

DaDuq by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I live exactly 1 mile away from this trail.. which is call the V.C.R. (can't remember the acronym) Virginia Central Railway as it starts right in downtown Fredericksburg next to the train station... I guess.... the trail runs for a few mails through nicely wooded areas in between housing subdivisions. 
Trauls by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

shot from the back... the cut tree.. was about 25 feet taller than the one pictured on the right. Lots of feelings that went through the first time I saw the cut tree... sadness, disappointment, rage, That house is used not even 20% of the time. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SunSet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

I fully charged my Instinct on the night of 1-31 as I want to see how long the battery will last for me on a full charge. I started my test on the morning of February 1st. So far, at the end of the 8th day it is still showing all 5 bars. For this test I have disabled the activity tracker. I really only wanted the watch for the ABC functions that come from the sensors in the watch. 

Interestingly enough, one night toward the end of January it had two bars left and when I came downstairs the next morning the watch was dead. I assume the battery rating is not even across all 5 bars.


----------



## Everdying

Maddog1970 said:


> So, stupid question of the day time....
> 
> Instinct software updates
> 
> Do they push thru the Garmin connect page , with your Instinct updating when connecting OR do I need to plug into my desktop and go thru Garmin that way?
> 
> Thanks and be gentle!


it does both ways.
but i usually update my garmins thru the desktop, as i find it more stable and also faster.


----------



## kenls

Wolfsatz said:


> A GIT Afternoon ...
> 
> I am getting into birding... and have been feeding for a few months now. But now even more since my wife gifted me a Nikon Coolpix P900 with a huge lens.
> 
> An hour later of waiting.. cause of very noisy neighbors.. and only got a few good shots. Seems that everytime that they started gathering around... here comes a car from the neighbors. :rodekaarto|o|
> 
> Brding Baby Steps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> PinWheel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Waited! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> WoodPecker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> and the temps started dropping and started getting cold.. so before nightfall....
> 
> Why me no Play?
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> so.. here we go.. her name is Fika and will have her first BD in just a few days...
> Walking the Dog by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> (((( a little bit of Rant Rage )))) Why in the world would somebody cut a perfectly healthy and beautiful tree? I really wanted to knock on the door and started to punch some people. This tree was fully mature and beautiful in all seasons. Not in a position of hazard to housing or anything else.
> 
> DaDuq by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> I live exactly 1 mile away from this trail.. which is call the V.C.R. (can't remember the acronym) Virginia Central Railway as it starts right in downtown Fredericksburg next to the train station... I guess.... the trail runs for a few mails through nicely wooded areas in between housing subdivisions.
> Trauls by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> shot from the back... the cut tree.. was about 25 feet taller than the one pictured on the right. Lots of feelings that went through the first time I saw the cut tree... sadness, disappointment, rage, That house is used not even 20% of the time.
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> SunSet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Some nice sharp shots there @Wolfsatz.

If I can make a suggestion, position a twig or two near, but out of shot of, your feeders. An old (wooden) spade or fork handle works too. This will allow the birds to rest, before and after feeding and give you the benefit of a more natural looking final image. Just make sure you have nothing distracting/glaring in the background of your "perches". Set up your Coolpix on a tripod pre-focussed and framed on the perch and wait. If you have the facility to remotely release the shutter, all the better.

(For your natural perches, maybe recycle/salvage some material from that felled tree)

Look forward to seeing more of you bird shots in future.


----------



## Servus

Yesterday I was busy making wood.









Enjoy the beautiful weather today.

































































Very good lunch.....

























And storm warning... Sabine's coming.


----------



## Wolfsatz

kenls said:


> Some nice sharp shots there @Wolfsatz.
> 
> If I can make a suggestion, position a twig or two near, but out of shot of, your feeders. An old (wooden) spade or fork handle works too. This will allow the birds to rest, before and after feeding and give you the benefit of a more natural looking final image. Just make sure you have nothing distracting/glaring in the background of your "perches". Set up your Coolpix on a tripod pre-focussed and framed on the perch and wait. If you have the facility to remotely release the shutter, all the better.
> 
> (For your natural perches, maybe recycle/salvage some material from that felled tree)
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of you bird shots in future.





kenls said:


> Some nice sharp shots there @Wolfsatz.
> 
> If I can make a suggestion, position a twig or two near, but out of shot of, your feeders. An old (wooden) spade or fork handle works too. This will allow the birds to rest, before and after feeding and give you the benefit of a more natural looking final image. Just make sure you have nothing distracting/glaring in the background of your "perches". Set up your Coolpix on a tripod pre-focussed and framed on the perch and wait. If you have the facility to remotely release the shutter, all the better.
> 
> (For your natural perches, maybe recycle/salvage some material from that felled tree)
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of you bird shots in future.


Thank you very much for the suggestions. I have many feeders..but I see and understand what you say. There are other feeders that do have the perches used with suet balls almost at floor level. The cages are so that the glutton squirrels don't get all the food... they seem to keep on eating. I actually try to feed the squirrels a bit farther away.. they love apples.. which amazingly are cheaper now than corn.

But I will take your suggestion and add some branches to the cages.... that may allow me to take better shots when resting.

A few feet from the feeders we have many shrubs, a smaller trees, so when the neighbors are quiet.. I've gathered up to 50+ birds.

These are some of my favs so far. ... the first one with a bit-0-editing to highlight the colours.

Warbler? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

.....................

Question to the Baro experts..... the watch threw me off this morning.. a few minutes after starting Fika's walk... I got a storm alert... But

GIT Storm Alert by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Not a single cloud in the sky 
Fika Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

.. and then at the end.. I saw this....

Storm Aler? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I callibrated the baro via GPS after this.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Baro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I am puzzled as to the dip and alert. Change of elevations through the walk? it is a bit hilly.. but not much. Also, the alert is done through the sensor in the watch. does not come through the phone right?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestions. I have many feeders..but I see and understand what you say. There are other feeders that do have the perches used with suet balls almost at floor level. The cages are so that the glutton squirrels don't get all the food... they seem to keep on eating. I actually try to feed the squirrels a bit farther away.. they love apples.. which amazingly are cheaper now than corn.
> 
> But I will take your suggestion and add some branches to the cages.... that may allow me to take better shots when resting.
> 
> A few feet from the feeders we have many shrubs, a smaller trees, so when the neighbors are quiet.. I've gathered up to 50+ birds.
> 
> These are some of my favs so far. ... the first one with a bit-0-editing to highlight the colours.
> 
> Warbler? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Blue Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> .....................


Love the first one, that blue is vibrant.

Be careful, if you add perches to the cages, it'll cause them to swing and you'll lose the chance of sharp shots. Set the perches up a few feet away. Maybe attached to a nearby out-building.


----------



## Maddog1970

Tactical today......dog walk, gym, hide from the wife (honey DOO list!), then Dog walk again.....









....and the furry love of my life, my Kilo girl....American Akita









She was a bad pup just after this pic, as she chased a deer......didn't catch it thankfully, as she eventually listened to me and came back.....hunting instinct and prey drive is high with this breed!


----------



## batosai117

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestions. I have many feeders..but I see and understand what you say. There are other feeders that do have the perches used with suet balls almost at floor level. The cages are so that the glutton squirrels don't get all the food... they seem to keep on eating. I actually try to feed the squirrels a bit farther away.. they love apples.. which amazingly are cheaper now than corn.
> 
> But I will take your suggestion and add some branches to the cages.... that may allow me to take better shots when resting.
> 
> A few feet from the feeders we have many shrubs, a smaller trees, so when the neighbors are quiet.. I've gathered up to 50+ birds.
> 
> These are some of my favs so far. ... the first one with a bit-0-editing to highlight the colours.
> 
> Warbler? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Blue Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> .....................
> 
> Question to the Baro experts..... the watch threw me off this morning.. a few minutes after starting Fika's walk... I got a storm alert... But
> 
> GIT Storm Alert by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Not a single cloud in the sky
> Fika Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> .. and then at the end.. I saw this....
> 
> Storm Aler? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> I callibrated the baro via GPS after this.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Baro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> I am puzzled as to the dip and alert. Change of elevations through the walk? it is a bit hilly.. but not much. Also, the alert is done through the sensor in the watch. does not come through the phone right?
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Hey partner,

I don't believe you're in Fredericksburg, TX?

As for the drop during your walk, there's been complaints that the opening to the sensor being on the bottom side leads to sweat getting into it. There's a video on this called Garmin Instinct Fatal Flaw.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Winter storms.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Maddog1970 said:


> ....and the furry love of my life, my Kilo girl....American Akita
> 
> View attachment 14855491
> 
> 
> She was a bad pup just after this pic, as she chased a deer......didn't catch it thankfully, as she eventually listened to me and came back.....hunting instinct and prey drive is high with this breed!


Akita's are awesome... one of my aunts had one long time ago.. he was an awesome powerful dog. But the breed is quiet aggressive if not properly trained.

I do have the same problem with ours.. WGS. She behaves semi well.. but sometimes when other dogs start barking at her.... she really gets such a drive that is impressive as well, but needs to be controlled. Her BD is tomorrow

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

These shots are form yesterday. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

batosai117 said:


> Hey partner,
> 
> I don't believe you're in Fredericksburg, TX?
> 
> As for the drop during your walk, there's been complaints that the opening to the sensor being on the bottom side leads to sweat getting into it. There's a video on this called Garmin Instinct Fatal Flaw.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks... I had not done any prior activity.. so I doubt it was sweat.... and humidity was only 54%... not like other times which is 100%... I'll check it out toght..

FDXBG, VA!


----------



## Wolfsatz

kenls said:


> Some nice sharp shots there @Wolfsatz.
> 
> If I can make a suggestion, position a twig or two near, but out of shot of, your feeders. An old (wooden) spade or fork handle works too. This will allow the birds to rest, before and after feeding and give you the benefit of a more natural looking final image. Just make sure you have nothing distracting/glaring in the background of your "perches". Set up your Coolpix on a tripod pre-focussed and framed on the perch and wait. If you have the facility to remotely release the shutter, all the better.
> 
> (For your natural perches, maybe recycle/salvage some material from that felled tree)
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of you bird shots in future.


Sir,
I think the 2nd picture is what you are referring about. And yesterday when I was shooting, I actually saw a Cardinal which are darn good flyers, had issues with one of the feeders with the anti-squirrel mechanism (female Cardinal). So, I am taking your advice on a few more feeders once i get more feed.

WRuW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Suet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

VA Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lady Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

PD. The cut tree was at the very least 43 years old.. counted 43 clear rings.. there may be a few others not very well defined in the center. Interesting that 2 weeks and the tree still there.... was not done for wood... o|o|o|

43 year old RIP by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls

Wolfsatz said:


> Sir,
> I think the 2nd picture is what you are referring about. And yesterday when I was shooting, I actually saw a Cardinal which are darn good flyers, had issues with one of the feeders with the anti-squirrel mechanism (female Cardinal). So, I am taking your advice on a few more feeders once i get more feed.
> 
> WRuW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Suet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> VA Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Lady Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> PD. The cut tree was at the very least 43 years old.. counted 43 clear rings.. there may be a few others not very well defined in the center. Interesting that 2 weeks and the tree still there.... was not done for wood... o|o|o|
> 
> 43 year old RIP by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Lovely shots |>

(Shame about the tree.)


----------



## Rocat

12 days in and it’s only down one bar on the battery.


----------



## brvheart

Rocat said:


> 12 days in and it's only down one bar on the battery.


can you walk me through exactly what I need to shut off like you did? I dont need the tracking items either - other than heart rate.


----------



## Rocat

brvheart said:


> can you walk me through exactly what I need to shut off like you did? I dont need the tracking items either - other than heart rate.


I turned off activity tracker and I do not pair my phone with the Instinct. The AT is what monitors heart rate and steps and all that other nonsense. Granted, I have not used the back light since the lcd is so good even without it and I have not had a need for any alarms.

To turn it off press Menu then go to Settings, then Activity tracking, then to Status then choose off.

If you want heart rate monitoring then I believe will need to leave activity tracking on.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> I turned off activity tracker and I do not pair my phone with the Instinct. The AT is what monitors heart rate and steps and all that other nonsense. Granted, I have not used the back light since the lcd is so good even without it and I have not had a need for any alarms.
> 
> To turn it off press Menu then go to Settings, then Activity tracking, then to Status then choose off.
> 
> If you want heart rate monitoring then I believe will need to leave activity tracking on.


Hey.. you got a smart watch.. but let's dumb it down! ... What's the logic behind it? 
are you just testing? or just see how long you can go without charging?

as for me... I am very happy with how long it can last even when doing many activities back to back... and it charges pretty quickly.

Lady Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845

This watch is so versatile. The Internet has persuaded me that the Garmin Connect App keeps my Instinct updated with the latest Garmin software. How do I tell which version I'm running?


----------



## samael_6978

Fullers1845 said:


> This watch is so versatile. The Internet has persuaded me that the Garmin Connect App keeps my Instinct updated with the latest Garmin software. How do I tell which version I'm running?


Go to

Settings > About

It will have the current software version listed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey.. you got a smart watch.. but let's dumb it down! ... What's the logic behind it?
> are you just testing? or just see how long you can go without charging?
> 
> as for me... I am very happy with how long it can last even when doing many activities back to back... and it charges pretty quickly.
> 
> Lady Bird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I just want to see how long the battery will last. I really only wanted a better ABC watch. The I.Q. of this watch isn't that high if it can't keep an accurate step count.

It's on the wrist again today. The start of day 13 and it's still at 4 bars.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> . The I.Q. of this watch isn't that high if it can't keep an accurate step count.
> 
> The start of day 13 and it's still at 4 bars.


The IQ of the watch is only as high as the combined IQ of the Engineers that designed it. but.. it will always be a paradox ... step counter that you wear on your wrist? hmmmm


----------



## Spyne

Wolfsatz said:


> The IQ of the watch is only as high as the combined IQ of the Engineers that designed it. but.. it will always be a paradox ... step counter that you wear on your wrist? hmmmm


Almost.
However I would suggest it's only as high as the Costing & Procurement department will allow. I'm sure the engineers could have made a much better (higher "IQ") watch if they weren't limited by a manufacturing budget.


----------



## Rocat

Outside in the sunshine, listening to some old school rock from Quiet Riot, prepping the Weber gas grill for Valentines dinner this evening with the family.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

Rocat said:


> Outside in the sunshine, listening to some old school rock from Quiet Riot, prepping the Weber gas grill for Valentines dinner this evening with the family.


A Slade cover I hope!


----------



## Rocat

Snaggletooth said:


> A Slade cover I hope!


You know it.


----------



## Servus




----------



## SgtPepper

Jogging with the Instinct. Good thing I wasn't jogging when the tree fell on my jogging route.


----------



## Servus

Evening round before the next storm.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Servus said:


> Evening round before the next storm.
> 
> View attachment 14876309
> 
> 
> View attachment 14876317
> 
> 
> View attachment 14876319
> 
> 
> View attachment 14876321
> 
> 
> View attachment 14876323


My Hat out to you sir... you have quiet an eye for good Snaps! As a fellow photo enthusiast your PIX are always Eye Candy!

GIT Birder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## samael_6978

Something I just discovered...

Leaving the Instinct off the wrist for some time makes the second disappear until the watch is picked up.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Completed day 17 on it's original charge. It was fully charged the night of the 31st of January and it is showing 3 bars remaining. 

To be fair, at the end of January it had two bars remaining one night when I went to sleep. When I woke up 6 hours later the watch had died. I think the bottom half of the battery level indicator may be a tad optimistic.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> Completed day 17 on it's original charge. It was fully charged the night of the 31st of January and it is showing 3 bars remaining.
> 
> To be fair, at the end of January it had two bars remaining one night when I went to sleep. When I woke up 6 hours later the watch had died. I think the bottom half of the battery level indicator may be a tad optimistic.


Slow down your walk by 10% to get another full day....:-!:-d:-d;-)


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> Slow down your walk by 10% to get another full day....:-!:-d:-d;-)


Remember, for this test, all activity tracking is turned off. I am only using the ABC functions.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocat said:


> Remember, for this test, all activity tracking is turned off. I am only using the ABC functions.


it was a silly joke!...


----------



## Servus

I've had that instinct for over a year now, and it's still fun.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14881841
> 
> 
> I've had that instinct for over a year now, and it's still fun.


Love me some Flecktarn


----------



## Rocat

Granted, I've only used the watch to monitor the Barometer and I have had the activity tracker turned off. But the start of the 20th day on a single charge from the 31st of January is impressive. Most impressive.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hey guys... the military time keeps evading me.... can anyone point me to where to switch the display to 24hr/Mil Type?
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14887105


In my line of work (health care) "TOD" = "Time of Death".


----------



## Fullers1845

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey guys... the military time keeps evading me.... can anyone point me to where to switch the display to 24hr/Mil Type?
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I looked and looked for that on the watch too. Pretty sure that is only in the Garmin Connect App "Device Settings".


----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey guys... the military time keeps evading me.... can anyone point me to where to switch the display to 24hr/Mil Type?





Fullers1845 said:


> I looked and looked for that on the watch too. Pretty sure that is only in the Garmin Connect App "Device Settings".


You guys need to spend more time (get it?) bonding with your watches...

*MENU > Settings > System > Time > Time Format > [Select 12-Hour, 24-Hour or Military]*

HTH


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fullers1845 said:


> In my line of work (health care) "TOD" = "Time of Death".


If you _could_ know, would you _want_ to?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fullers1845 said:


> In my line of work (health care) "TOD" = "Time of Death".


In mine it was 'Top Of Drop'.


----------



## Rocat

21 days and still going.









It still shows three bars but as I said in an earlier post. The last two bars did not represent the actual charge remaining in the battery at the end of January since the watch died in a span of about 6 hours when it showed two bars remaining last month.


----------



## Fullers1845

Snaggletooth said:


> If you _could_ know, would you _want_ to?


Never.


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> You guys need to spend more time (get it?) bonding with your watches...
> 
> *MENU > Settings > System > Time > Time Format > [Select 12-Hour, 24-Hour or Military]*
> 
> HTH


Thank you !!!
GTI Mil Type by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

On other random question.... today I trusted the temperature of the watch... only to freeze my @$$ off... can't really see the temp of the car, but it displayed 31 degrees... when I thought it was 41 as displayed on the watch.... ???

Temo Wacked by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you !!!
> GTI Mil Type by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> On other random question.... today I trusted the temperature of the watch... only to freeze my @$$ off... can't really see the temp of the car, but it displayed 31 degrees... when I thought it was 41 as displayed on the watch.... ???
> 
> Temo Wacked by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Temperature and weather are whacked - never correct for me. If I want weather info, including temp, I look at one of the many great apps for that on my phone. Garmin didn't get this one right on any of their watches :-(


----------



## Alangep

To indicate the correct temperature the watch does not have to be on the wrist. remove it and in 5 minutes the temperature will be correct. 
You can also use Garmin tempe, an accessory that measures the temperature remotely, for example adjusted to the backpack.


----------



## gaijin

Alangep said:


> To indicate the correct temperature the watch does not have to be on the wrist. remove it and in 5 minutes the temperature will be correct.
> You can also use Garmin tempe, an accessory that measures the temperature remotely, for example adjusted to the backpack.


Yes, that has always been the case since the temperature sensor in the watch is part of the pressure sensor - temperature at the sensor is required to calculate the Elevation at Mean Sea Level displayed by the watch. This internal temperature is affected by body temperature and is not an accurate representation of ambient temperature.

However, any temperature displayed by the watch as a result of info furnished by the weather widget is, sadly, still, whacked. This is the case because the Instinct gets its weather info through your phone based on current GPS info in your watch. It's a kludgy process which, more often than not, results in bogus info. In my case, when the latest GPS info in my watch is correct, and it connects with my phone and retrieves weather data, it retrieves data from what it perceives as the nearest weather station - which is 18 miles away and 2500 feet lower Elevation. This results in bogus info - every time. If one is lucky, and happens to be near one of the available weather stations, then correct weather info will be displayed by the watch; but this is, more often than not, not the case.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

.


----------



## Fullers1845

gaijin said:


> You guys need to spend more time (get it?) bonding with your watches...
> 
> *MENU > Settings > System > Time > Time Format > [Select 12-Hour, 24-Hour or Military]*
> 
> HTH


Ah yes. There it is. I always keep mine on mil time, so once I got it setup the way I want, I forget where things are. The word that keeps springing to mind for me with Garmin is Versatility.


----------



## Rocat

The Instinct has gone 22 days on one full charge. As of the this evening there are still two bars on the battery indicator remaining. Last month with two bars remaining it died over night. I'll see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## gaijin

Rocat said:


> The Instinct has gone 22 days on one full charge. As of the this evening there are still two bars on the battery indicator remaining. Last month with two bars remaining it died over night. I'll see what happens tomorrow morning.


She wasn't dead, she was just restin' (apologies to Monty Python).


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> Yes, that has always been the case since the temperature sensor in the watch is part of the pressure sensor - temperature at the sensor is required to calculate the Elevation at Mean Sea Level displayed by the watch. This internal temperature is affected by body temperature and is not an accurate representation of ambient temperature.
> 
> However, any temperature displayed by the watch as a result of info furnished by the weather widget is, sadly, still, whacked. This is the case because the Instinct gets its weather info through your phone based on current GPS info in your watch. It's a kludgy process which, more often than not, results in bogus info. In my case, when the latest GPS info in my watch is correct, and it connects with my phone and retrieves weather data, it retrieves data from what it perceives as the nearest weather station - which is 18 miles away and 2500 feet lower Elevation. This results in bogus info - every time. If one is lucky, and happens to be near one of the available weather stations, then correct weather info will be displayed by the watch; but this is, more often than not, not the case.
> 
> HTH


.... Welll... for all the other wonders that the watch does... this one seems like a very simple bit that Garmin could've wrapped up.

So, I though that the temperature was getting updates from the watch.. which it does 'manually'.. but then it never updates again, unless I go back to the weather widget and wait for it to update... which sometimes even with a good connection to the watch.. it takes a few tries before I finally picks it up.

In my case.... that is not helpful either... as whatever the weather sensor is..... is always 5 to 10 degrees off from right outside my door. The Chief of the House and I've had discussion as to which one is the correct one.... .. well.. they are both correct... but the weather widget is not 'Here HERE'.

I'll try to get the watch off tomorrow and see if I get better readings......

@Rocat... my IQ Yacht Racer.. going on its 5th year and still on the same battery!!! :-d:-d:-!:-d 

Temp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Temp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Real Temp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161025_112028 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

24 days on the same charge.


----------



## Rocat

Twenty five days and counting.


----------



## Rocat

After 26 days I'm starting to get "Range Anxiety" on how long the battery will last. I don't want to be out running errands and the battery die. For this reason I've decided to bring along an old friend.


----------



## Rocat

Day 27 and there are still two bars left.


----------



## batosai117

Whoo hoo! Came in today. I've been wanting the tan tactical instinct and finally pulled the trigger. It looks ten times better in person.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Beta 6.53 released today:

https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=14527


----------



## Rocat

FYI, 

Day 28 and my Instinct still has two bars left on the battery indicator.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Joining the *G*ang officially. ;-)









First impressions:
1) It's surprisingly light! The product packaging is unexpectedly small too, compare to usual G-Shock packaging.

2) Display is extremely clear, if haven't been praised enough here. :-! I tried positive, but I dislike seeing the contour of the display so I opted for negative, which it's plenty legible.

3) Temper glass is a must. Installed. Without it the display is prone to scratches (I almost did), dust and oil. The temper glass repels oil and water better, as well as making the view clearer.

4) Buttons operation is quick and responsive. Pretty straight forward to setup and operate, despite quite a few menus and layers. PC and phone apps both easy to install and config. Firmware update no problem. Obviously more to explore later.

5) For this particular case color, there are plenty of misleading photos out there. The stock photo was way off. It's not a typical Protrek/G-Shock navy blue. It's more of a toxic greenish blue, with part of the case more green than the rest. The text around the resin bezel is dark green. The text around the display is navy blue. The display is dark blue, not black.

I like the smoky beige color of the tactical version the best, but I don't wanna pay $100 more for features I won't use. Black is another option, but at the end I went for the blue. I will take more photos later for comparisons.


----------



## Rocat

Watch_Geekmaster,

Welcome to the club. I wear my Instinct more than my G-Shocks. The watch is super lightweight and comfortable on the wrist. This is the best lcd (compared to my Casio's)that I've ever had on a watch.

I am still waiting to see how long this battery will last. This is the end of the 28th day on a single charge and it is still showing two bars on the indicator. As it stands now, the battery life is double the Garmin estimate of 14 days. I do have Activity Tracker turned off since I only care about the ABC features for now.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> I am still waiting to see how long this battery will last. This is the end of the 28th day on a single charge and it is still showing two bars on the indicator. As it stands now, the battery life is double the Garmin estimate of 14 days. I do have Activity Tracker turned off since I only care about the ABC features for now.


Your battery test was one of the reasons for me to take the plunge. It's amazing your watch is not running dry yet! Also same here regarding ABC, I could careless about all the health fitness stuffs. May explore them just to play around, but mainly as an ABC and navigation watch for me. This one has both sunrise/sunset time AND moon phase, 2 features that Casio for whatever reason refused to put together for decades! It's mind boggling! Even the newly announced GBD-H1000 doesn't seem to have those according to the specs.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Your battery test was one of the reasons for me to take the plunge. It's amazing your watch is not running dry yet! Also same here regarding ABC, I could careless about all the health fitness stuffs. May explore them just to play around, but mainly as an ABC and navigation watch for me. This one has both sunrise/sunset time AND moon phase, 2 features that Casio for whatever reason refused to put together for decades! It's mind boggling! Even the newly announced GBD-H1000 doesn't seem to have those according to the specs.


I believe the GPR-B1000 has sunrise/sunset, moon phase, moon age and also tides, but at a cost much higher than the Instinct. I think the Instinct lacks the numerical moon age, but it has moonrise/moonset.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> I believe the GPR-B1000 has sunrise/sunset, moon phase, moon age and also tides, but at a cost much higher than the Instinct. I think the Instinct lacks the numerical moon age, but it has moonrise/moonset.


Yup, the "Range Beast" and also the PRW-7000 are the only 2 watches (AFAIK) that have: moon / tide / sunrise / sunset + ABC. The PRW7000 doesn't have a graphic moon phase, but only the numeric moon age. Both are kind of expensive at over $500 for a new one. Neither of them have moonrise / moonset, which was a feature only found in older G-Shock and Casio watches.


----------



## Rocat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Your battery test was one of the reasons for me to take the plunge. It's amazing your watch is not running dry yet! Also same here regarding ABC, I could careless about all the health fitness stuffs. May explore them just to play around, but mainly as an ABC and navigation watch for me. This one has both sunrise/sunset time AND moon phase, 2 features that Casio for whatever reason refused to put together for decades! It's mind boggling! Even the newly announced GBD-H1000 doesn't seem to have those according to the specs.


Glad my posts helped.

One thing I have noticed when wearing the Instinct is that occasionally the GPS button is pressed by the back of my hand. This only happens when I wear the watch a bit too loose on the wrist.


----------



## kenls

My Nick Mankey Designs Hook strap was collected from the Post Office this morning. After stumping up the expected customs & handling charges and getting home, I installed it on my Instinct.









_Apologies for not cleaning him for the shot but he is my "tool" watch_

Initial impression, which have been stated previously, is that its very comfortable.

















Can't wait to get this out in the wild. (Dog walking)


----------



## Snaggletooth

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Temper glass is a must.


After 16 months of daily use I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Servus

I also don't have a protective film, my instinct is over 15 months and my display looks like the first day.


----------



## Servus

@ Ken

Looks good.......I'll have to order one sooner or later.


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> I also don't have a protective film, my instinct is over 15 months and my display looks like the first day.


As you can probably see from my post #1266, there's one clearly visible on mine in the first and second shots. That's actually the second one I've installed as the first suffered a chip after a dog decided he quite liked the taste of my wrist. In play of course.



Servus said:


> @ Ken
> 
> Looks good.......I'll have to order one sooner or later.


Might just have to order another from his "RBF" series for my PRW-6600. Just a pity they're made to order, consequently there's an advised 1-4 week lead time. BUT, it is worth the wait, IMHO.


----------



## Rocat

On the 29th day my Instinct has finally gone to one bar on the indicator. Maybe tomorrow on the 1st of March it will finally die.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Rocat

Still working with 1 bar after 30 days without being recharged. Crazy.


----------



## GaryK30

Does anyone have a video that shows the Instinct stopwatch in use? Does it show the running 1/100 seconds?

The reason I ask is that the new G-Shocks with the MIP display -- which looks similar to the Instinct display -- all seem to have only 1 second increments on their stopwatches, which I find not very useful. This includes the Rangeman GPR-B1000, and the not-yet-released GBD-H1000, GBD-100 and GBX-100.


----------



## gaijin

GaryK30 said:


> Does anyone have a video that shows the Instinct stopwatch in use? Does it show the running 1/100 seconds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that the new G-Shocks with the MIP display -- which looks similar to the Instinct display -- all seem to have only 1 second increments on their stopwatches, which I find not very useful. This includes the Rangeman GPR-B1000, and the not-yet-released GBD-H1000, GBD-100 and GBX-100.


The Instinct shows the running 1/100 seconds for the first 5 seconds, after that it just ticks over the full seconds.

When stopped, it displays the 1/100 seconds:
View attachment A3212258.BMP


Also, if you press the Lap button, the 1/100 seconds are displayed for that lap, and the 1/100 seconds are displayed when the stopwatch session is reviewed:
View attachment A3212420.BMP


HTH


----------



## GaryK30

gaijin said:


> The Instinct shows the running 1/100 seconds for the first 5 seconds, after that it just ticks over the full seconds.
> 
> When stopped, it displays the 1/100 seconds:
> View attachment 14916659
> 
> 
> Also, if you press the Lap button, the 1/100 seconds are displayed for that lap, and the 1/100 seconds are displayed when the stopwatch session is reviewed:
> View attachment 14916661
> 
> 
> HTH


Great. Thanks for the info. I'm not sure what Casio is thinking with these 1-second stopwatches.


----------



## WES51

I don't think that too many people have noticed what a serious handicap these latest Casio GBD-H1000 and GBD100 sports- and activity- watches have, with their 1 full second steps stopwatch resolution.

I think this is also something that normally in this day and age, no one would expect. People are just that much accustomed to 1/100 stop watches. I wonder if there is even any digital stop watch, even the cheapest, that does not have at least a 1/100 resolution.

So as far as I'm concerned, Casio has dropped the ball here big time. I have no idea, who in the world at Casio thought that it would be OK to create a sports- activity- watch with full second increments. 

What happened to the "Never Give Up" spirit? Will Ibe-san be told to go out and to promote THESE sports watches to athletes? What would he say to them about the handicapped stop watch function? Does this look like Casio uncompromisingly 'did not give up'? To make matters worse, this is coming from a culture that is known to be so repsectful, so observant and so obsessed with little details? So what in the world has happened here and who is responsible for this? I don't know what got into Casio, but this to me is a travesty.

So I'm extremely disappointed and feel let down by Casio as a fan. I have been waiting for a solar sports- activity- G for a very long time and was willing to pay a premium over other watches such as the Instinct, that even have a lower price and much more functions to begin with.

Anyway, I'm really sorry to take you all by surprise with this rant. I'm just soo disappointed.

In any event, it will be interesting to see how people and other Casio fans will react when they find out about this.


----------



## cyberranger

I got my first G-Shock in 1988. I wore it in the US Army Rangers when everyone else was still wearing Timex mechanicals. Guys started looking seriously at G-Shocks when one survived an airborne op & it fell a good 1000' to the dropzone & continued to work.

Casio abandoned us years ago. The prices for the good watches are astonomical. They're goofy colors. They lack the features we need & want. They have stuff we don't care about. They're heavy. They're bulky. They've stopped trying to go after the market Garmin is rapidly capturing. They certainly have the resources to get it they wanted.

Casio would rather sell in volume to millenials who are just wannabes.


----------



## FROG

yep. not a limitation of the MIP displays, which i am guessing is your suspicion.

The sharp MIP display spec is 20hz, with a 50ms latching time.

one thing to remember is that the MIP displays are not bistable. But since they have memory per pixel, you don't waste energy flipping a bit on updates like tfts. you just have to keep the bias voltage on the panel.

however , you keep updating the display, it uses quite a bit of electricity. this is porbably why the garmin only displays ms for the first 5 sec of stopwatch time.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

FROG said:


> yep. not a limitation of the MIP displays, which i am guessing is your suspicion.
> 
> The sharp MIP display spec is 20hz, with a 50ms latching time.
> 
> one thing to remember is that the MIP displays are not bistable. But since they have memory per pixel, you don't waste energy flipping a bit on updates like tfts. you just have to keep the bias voltage on the panel.
> 
> however , you keep updating the display, it uses quite a bit of electricity. this is porbably why the garmin only displays ms for the first 5 sec of stopwatch time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I guess Casio should have done the same, rather than downgrading the stopwatch increment.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I'm another endorsing the Nick Mankey Design straps with your Garmin instinct. Perfect fit and extremely comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14917623


I'm on a 24 hour fast Servus, and that picture just isn't helping!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Dog walk this morning.


----------



## gaijin

WES51 said:


> I don't think that too many people have noticed what a serious handicap these latest Casio GBD-H1000 and GBD100 sports- and activity- watches have, with their 1 full second steps stopwatch resolution.
> 
> I think this is also something that normally in this day and age, no one would expect. People are just that much accustomed to 1/100 stop watches. I wonder if there is even any digital stop watch, even the cheapest, that does not have at least a 1/100 resolution.
> 
> So as far as I'm concerned, Casio has dropped the ball here big time. I have no idea, who in the world at Casio thought that it would be OK to create a sports- activity- watch with full second increments.
> 
> What happened to the "Never Give Up" spirit? Will Ibe-san be told to go out and to promote THESE sports watches to athletes? What would he say to them about the handicapped stop watch function? Does this look like Casio uncompromisingly 'did not give up'? To make matters worse, this is coming from a culture that is known to be so repsectful, so observant and so obsessed with little details? So what in the world has happened here and who is responsible for this? I don't know what got into Casio, but this to me is a travesty.
> 
> So I'm extremely disappointed and feel let down by Casio as a fan. I have been waiting for a solar sports- activity- G for a very long time and was willing to pay a premium over other watches such as the Instinct, that even have a lower price and much more functions to begin with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really sorry to take you all by surprise with this rant. I'm just soo disappointed.
> 
> In any event, it will be interesting to see how people and other Casio fans will react when they find out about this.


I get it, and I'll pile on with the question I've had about ALL Casio ABC watches: Why in the world does Casio insist on showing absolute pressure on their Baro displays instead of pressure at MSL (Mean Sea Level) like the Instinct does? This is a serious flaw in an "outdoor" watch. What it means is the Baro on a Casio is absolutely worthless for tracking weather trends unless one's Elevation remains the same - what's the point of that? On the Instinct, if the weather remains stable, as one's Elevation changes the displayed Baro pressure remains the same - just as it should. However, on every single Casio with a Baro display, as one's Elevation changes the displayed Baro pressure also changes. Real world implication: with a Casio there is no way to recognize an approaching low pressure system if you are hiking in the hills.

OK. I feel better now.


----------



## WES51

@gaijin, I'm with you on that.

Although, I must say that unlike on the Instinct that has a GPS access to verify elevation older technology Casio's ProTreks have no GPS and hence have a much harder time here.

However, my disappointment here is with the new Casio GPR-B1000 Rangeman, that has GPS, yet to my best knowledge does not include GPS data in it's altitude calculation, instead the watch is acting, just like you described.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> Glad my posts helped.
> 
> One thing I have noticed when wearing the Instinct is that occasionally the GPS button is pressed by the back of my hand. This only happens when I wear the watch a bit too loose on the wrist.


Use the locking feature: long press CTRL button, select Lock Keys. Now you will need a long press on any of the buttons to unlock. You could still unlock by accident, but at least 1 extra layer of prevention.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

gaijin said:


> The Instinct shows the running 1/100 seconds for the first 5 seconds, after that it just ticks over the full seconds.
> 
> When stopped, it displays the 1/100 seconds:
> View attachment 14916659
> 
> 
> Also, if you press the Lap button, the 1/100 seconds are displayed for that lap, and the 1/100 seconds are displayed when the stopwatch session is reviewed:
> View attachment 14916661


I just confirmed this by playing with my Instinct. So the Instinct can keep track of 1/100 second internally (in memory), even though it's not being displayed in real time after the first 5 seconds. It's kind of boring to see a stopwatch going only by 1 second interval, though they did that probably for energy saving reason.

It is indeed a short sight for Casio for not having 1/100 second in their new products, which is evidenced in their official specs and pictures. However, at this point none of these new watches (aside from the Range Beast GPR-B1000) are released yet and their manuals are not published either. Let's hope Casio heard this and able to rectify it easily though software update. Unless it's an inherent limitation in the hardware, then it's not as easy.


----------



## Odie

Casio is about 1-3 years behind its competition and quite frankly, this is why I've ventured towards Garmin for my "geeky" needs. I don't feel Casio really knows what to do and they're just throwing things against the wall and seeing what sticks.

They've been making a lot of head scratching decisions lately (anyone see that new HORRIBLY TERRIFYING analog rainbow Frogman?) and I believe that they are a plane that is slowly gliding down towards the ground.

It's Instinct Day:


----------



## GaryK30

Odie said:


> Casio is about 1-3 years behind its competition and quite frankly, this is why I've ventured towards Garmin for my "geeky" needs. I don't feel Casio really knows what to do and they're just throwing things against the wall and seeing what sticks.
> 
> They've been making a lot of head scratching decisions lately (anyone see that new HORRIBLY TERRIFYING analog rainbow Frogman?) and I believe that they are a plane that is slowly gliding down towards the ground.
> 
> It's Instinct Day:


Yes, the rainbow Frog and MT-G are almost as bad as the stopwatches with a 1-second increment on several newer models with the MIP display.


----------



## Rocat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Use the locking feature: long press CTRL button, select Lock Keys. Now you will need a long press on any of the buttons to unlock. You could still unlock by accident, but at least 1 extra layer of prevention.


Thanks for that. I just activated that feature. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> View attachment 14917623


When I came home tonight, I opened the door and could smell bacon that was cooked with dinner. I asked my wife if there was any left and she said "No.". I asked my kids if they saved any for me. They both said "No." I've got some lousy kids! 

Then I get on WUS and see that even Servus had bacon. Just great!


----------



## FROG

I've never used hundredths of a second timing anything for sports and training.

The 1 second thing doesnt bother anyone who actually works out.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

FROG said:


> I've never used hundredths of a second timing anything for sports and training.
> 
> The 1 second thing doesnt bother anyone who actually works out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


You are taking a rather ego centric approach here, don't you think?

Besides that, you could not be more wrong with your assumption!

Indeed in sports, there are plenty of occasions of shorter lap times, where fractions of a second do matter a lot in order to observe pace. There are also plenty of other shorter timed occasions where it very well matters to know if a second was just about to begin or to end. How about car and motorcycle tuning, 0-60 runs, quarter mile runs, how about experiments of physics or chemistry or a variety of other uses of tinkering, where one needs an accurate stop watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth

FROG said:


> I've never used hundredths of a second timing anything for sports and training.
> 
> The 1 second thing doesnt bother anyone who actually works out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


And yet on the G-Shock forum you post this;



FROG said:


> I just looked closer at the photo and the left most watch confirms our darkest fears...
> 
> come on casio! give us milliseconds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I'm confused - you want milliseconds but you don't?


----------



## Servus




----------



## Rocat

Day 32 on one charge.


----------



## Rocat

Finished shopping. My wife thought there would be hand sanitizer at Walmart. I knew better because they’ve been out hand sanitizer for days.


----------



## FROG

Snaggletooth said:


> And yet on the G-Shock forum you post this;
> 
> I'm confused - you want milliseconds but you don't?


what doesn't make sense to you? do you need remedial english classes?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

FROG said:


> what doesn't make sense to you? do you need remedial english classes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


You expressing two diametrically opposing views.

English is my mother tongue, so no thank you.


----------



## FROG

No i didn't. Your poor english skills interpreted my statements as diametrically opposed.

Mother tongue or not, you need to learn to actually read what people write and not try to force your point of view on what other people say.

Not everyone is a narrow minded extremist, so stop interpreting everything as extremes.

Read my posts again, Chaucer. Try again.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Back to our normal programming.


----------



## Servus

A small all-round view.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocat

People may have lost interest by now. But if you haven't, the Instinct has started it's 33 day on the lone charge it received on the night of 1-31 to start this test on 2-1. Still showing one bar on the indicator.


----------



## Servus

Without picture credits, I don't believe anything. ;-)


----------



## gaijin

Rocat said:


> People may have lost interest by now. But if you haven't, the Instinct has started it's 33 day on the lone charge it received on the night of 1-31 to start this test on 2-1. Still showing one bar on the indicator.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Me Playing Devil's Advocate... yes yes.. go get the pop corn bag



WES51 said:


> You are taking a rather ego centric approach here, don't you think?
> 
> Besides that, you could not be more wrong with your assumption!
> 
> Indeed in sports, there are plenty of occasions of shorter lap times, where fractions of a second do matter a lot in order to observe pace. There are also plenty of other shorter timed occasions where it very well matters to know if a second was just about to begin or to end. How about car and motorcycle tuning, 0-60 runs, quarter mile runs, how about experiments of physics or chemistry or a variety of other uses of tinkering, where one needs an accurate stop watch.


^^^^^ Unless the chronometer it is being used by an electronic or laser trigger (Nascar Timing Loops).... alll of your statements are True.. but the Human in us.. makes it all VOID!
While having the most accurate chrono in your hand is appealing.... I agree with Froggy.. for most Human applications... milliseconds are nice but not really needed ^^^^^



Servus said:


> Without picture credits, I don't believe anything. ;-)


He forgets the most valid golden rule of them all... PICs of didn't Happen



FROG said:


> No i didn't. Your poor english skills interpreted my statements as diametrically opposed.
> 
> Mother tongue or not, you need to learn to actually read what people write and not try to force your point of view on what other people say.
> 
> Read my posts again, Chaucer. Try again.
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Not my Mother Tongue.. but I get your point of view... and I share it. the only chronos I ever used on a regular basis are the ones on the Ironman's... and they only go to hundredths... I do not think visually... I would like to have milliseconds.

Back to our regular programming... it seems that Cousin 'Vera' is arriving early this year.

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Storm Trooper TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WES51

@Wolfsatz, I think you don't understand.

The point to have 1/100 fractions of a second does not mean, anyone claims or desires to be able to measure accurately down to the last 1/100 digit.

The point is rathet to be able to judge if you have stopped your watch at x.01 second or x.99 fraction of 1 second.

And if you now counter that those values would be rounded anyway, then I tailor my examle to you to x.49 or (x-1).51

So any 1 second resolution measurement will end up with one FULL second difference of uncertainty. That is unaccaptable in any stopwatch, particularly in ANY shorter measurements e.g. around 10 seconds, where a one second uncertainty becomes outright unbearable.

Casio has almost a tradition of creating theme watches and watches to "honor" certain groups or ideals. Creating a 1 second resolution stop watch, particularly that is marketed as a sports- and activity- watch, is quite the opposite of that. It is a disgrace to any competitive athlete and a mocking of any achievement in sports. It is also a screaming certificate of complacent incompetence. 

Sorry, but I will not understand where the energy comes from to defend Casio on this. There is no reason for cheerleading and there is no reason for creatively defending a garbage stop watch. The only thing that remains here for Casio is to remedy the issue ASAP, or to go down in the ridicule and shame that follows.


----------



## WES51

Kudos to Garmin for not giving up and for finding a creative and accaptable solution to manage the same issue.


----------



## GaryK30

Wolfsatz said:


> Not my Mother Tongue.. but I get your point of view... and I share it. the only chronos I ever used on a regular basis are the ones on the Ironman's... and they only go to hundredths... I do not think visually... I would like to have milliseconds.


What we're talking about, as WES51 has pointed out, is that Casio chose a 1-second increment stopwatch for their new watches with the MIP display. I don't care about milliseconds either, but I would like to have a 1/100 second stopwatch on the new models. Every Casio I own has at least 1/100 second resolution on the stopwatch.

Garmin wisely chose to retain the 1/100 second stopwatch on the Instinct. It has a display that's similar in readability to the new Casio models with the MIP display. I wish Casio had retained the 1/100 second stopwatch like Garmin did.


----------



## gaijin

Just a thought, but I can easily imagine an engineering reason for getting rid of the sub-second components of a stopwatch in order to accommodate the display of the 999 hours, 59 minutes, 59 seconds capacity of the stopwatch. The Casio display is not very big, imagine 999:59:59 compared to 999:59:59.99. Probably, early on in the design process of the display and ASIC (Application Specific Integrated Circuit) which would be used, a design priority was given to a 1,000 hour stopwatch at the expense of sub-second display capability.

But, who knows? Don't like 1/1 resolution - don't buy it.

HTH


----------



## GaryK30

gaijin said:


> Just a thought, but I can easily imagine an engineering reason for getting rid of the sub-second components of a stopwatch in order to accommodate the display of the 999 hours, 59 minutes, 59 seconds capacity of the stopwatch. The Casio display is not very big, imagine 999:59:59 compared to 999:59:59.99. Probably, early on in the design process of the display and ASIC (Application Specific Integrated Circuit) which would be used, a design priority was given to a 1,000 hour stopwatch at the expense of sub-second display capability.
> 
> But, who knows? Don't like 1/1 resolution - don't buy it.
> 
> HTH


Two of the new models with the 1-second stopwatch, the GBD-H1000 and GBD-100, have a limit of 100 hours.

https://world.g-shock.com/asia-mea/en/products/g-squad/gbd-h1000/


----------



## Rocat

Servus said:


> Without picture credits, I don't believe anything. ;-)


Here you go. It is showing no bars but still ticking away. I decided to go ahead and call TOD at 33 and a half days on a full charge. It's hooked up to an Anker PowerCore as I type. It'll probably be fully charged by 3pm. I figure this thing will only need to be charged 12 times per year at this rate.


----------



## Wolfsatz

WES51 said:


> @Wolfsatz, I think you don't understand.
> 
> The point to have 1/100 fractions of a second does not mean, anyone claims or desires to be able to measure accurately down to the last 1/100 digit.
> 
> The point is rathet to be able to judge if you have stopped your watch at x.01 second or x.99 fraction of 1 second.
> 
> And if you now counter that those *values would be rounded anyway*, then I tailor my examle to you to x.49 or (x-1).51


I do wonder if you have ever... tried to measure your own reaction time to anything and how long does it take YOU to actually push the button after the actual timing loop.... again.. if you are the one pushing the button.. there is Human Error involved... So.... 
and yes I do understand your point... which for most human applications is still NULL.

^^^ unless it is a casio thing the rounding up... . my ironman's do not do any rounding ... |>|>|>^^^

Loop 1 @ 19.5 
Loop 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Loop 3 
Loop 3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Loop 4 
Loop 4 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WES51

Wolfsatz said:


> I do wonder if you have ever... tried to measure your own reaction time to anything and how long does it take YOU to actually push the button after the actual timing loop...... again.. if you are the one pushing the button.. there is Human Error involved..... So.....


There are plenty of playful exanples using watches, to time min start and stop times. While it may not work this fast as in this following video with a wrist watch, this is a great example, just to OBLITERATE your point and any similar future objection:







Wolfsatz said:


> and yes I do understand your point... which for most human applications is still NULL.


Sorry to be harsh, but such and similar statements of egocentric origins are highly ignorant and disrespectful to any past and future achievements in sports.

I already explained the importance in many other applications.


----------



## Wolfsatz

WES51 said:


> There are plenty of playful exanples using watches, to time min start and stop times. While it may not work this fast as in this following video with a wrist watch, this is a great example, just to OBLITERATE your point and any similar future objection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be harsh, but such and similar statements of egocentric origins are highly ignorant and disrespectful to any past and future achievements in sports.
> 
> I already explained the importance in many other applications.


I am ignorant.. I admit it... but a very wise man once said... Ignorance is a Bliss!

I am still lost on the rounding ....

and that you tube video.. further demonstrates my point.... on any watch you actually wear on your wrist in which you use your finger to depress for action.. it would take you much longer than that... give it a try...

Try to stop your stop watch on your favorite chrono.. at 9.49 exactly 3 times in a row.

Round it by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GaryK30

Wolfsatz said:


> I am ignorant.. I admit it... but I very wise man once said... Ignorance is a Bliss!
> 
> I am still lost on the rounding ....
> 
> Round it by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Irrespective of the rounding issue or lack thereof, what we're really concerned about is that some new Casios with the MIP display (not your old Casio shown above) have a large, 1-second increment on the stopwatch, not the normal, small, 0.01-second increment, something that Garmin wisely chose not to do with their Instinct models that have a similar-looking display.


----------



## WES51

@Wolfsatz, maybe you honestly don't quite understand the original point of the discussion. These new Casio watches count by the second only (!) You can't see any fractions of a second. However, one second is a very long time.

One more point on reaction time and this is perhaps more for the younger watch fans among us:

_(...and then I promise I seriously try to limit my presence here on this subject, that thankfully does not apply to Garmin, other than attracting disgruntled Casio fans with Garmin's über great technogy)_

There was a time, when world class achivements in sports were measured without the help of slow motion cameras and other high tech stuff. It was done by the pure reaction time of a human being and good stop watches of course. It worked.


----------



## Wolfsatz

So... Yes one second is a long time ..

and for MOST practical things.... going for a run around the neighborhood.. even tenths of a second... does not give you a big difference in lap times.. since they are averaged! I guess another ignorant soul in Japan figured that one out too... go figure!

anyway... Moving ON!

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth

Froggy doesn’t know whether he wants split seconds or not.


----------



## WES51

Wolfsatz said:


> ...and for MOST practical things.... going for a run around the neighborhood... even tenths of a second... *does not give you a big difference* in lap times.. since they are averaged! I guess another ignorant soul in Japan figured that one out too... go figure!


It does not give YOU a big difference! Of course here you are, projecting your own world onto everyone and arguing for forfeiture of an otherwise well established and widely apperciated and utilized standard feature, that YOU happen to not use.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Here you go. It is showing no bars but still ticking away. I decided to go ahead and call TOD at 33 and a half days on a full charge. It's hooked up to an Anker PowerCore as I type. It'll probably be fully charged by 3pm. I figure this thing will only need to be charged 12 times per year at this rate.
> 
> View attachment 14923957


It's quite possible that running the lithium ion battery all the way down every time before charging it will shorten its life, the same as it does with smartphone, tablet and laptop rechargeable lithium batteries.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> It's quite possible that running the lithium ion battery all the way down every time before charging it will shorten its life, the same as it does with smartphone, tablet and laptop rechargeable lithium batteries.


My statement was more hypothetical than real life practice. I'll probably go back to charging it once a week.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> My statement was more hypothetical than real life practice. I'll probably go back to charging it once a week.


Yes, charging it every week or two is probably a good idea.


----------



## Spyne

Has anyone heard any recent news about an Instinct 2?
Only thing I've read was a rumour around Nov last year that it might be solar powered. But nothing since, and certainly nothing from Garmin at all.


----------



## Wolfsatz

WES51 said:


> It does not give YOU a big difference! Of course here you are, projecting your own world onto everyone and arguing for forfeiture of an otherwise well established and widely apperciated and utilized standard feature, that YOU happen to not use.


Please enlighten my ignorance... what do YOU time to milliseconds?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## WES51

Wolfsatz said:


> Please enlighten *my ignorance*... what do YOU time to milliseconds?


Exactly. See milliseconds are 1/1000 of a second resolution, yet this whole discussion has been revolving around 1/100 of a second resulution or better the lack there of, while condemming a clock ticking slow 1 second resolution for a stop watch.


----------



## WES51

@Wolfsatz, if you have more questions, you may re-read some of the for the discussion relevant posts here please. I already made my all points clear and have nothing to add. I also don't want to distract the Instinct thread here any further than I already have - and I'm sorry for that! After all, the Instinct has not cut any corners and continues to offer a 1/100 stopwatch.


----------



## Odie

Spyne said:


> Has anyone heard any recent news about an Instinct 2?
> Only thing I've read was a rumour around Nov last year that it might be solar powered. But nothing since, and certainly nothing from Garmin at all.


I would venture to say that some of Garmin's releases will be delayed due to the Coronavirus and availability of getting the products from overseas. I think the Instinct 2 and Descent Mk2 May be in the same boat right now.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Wolfsatz

WES51 said:


> @Wolfsatz, if you have more questions, you may re-read some of the for the discussion relevant posts here please. I already made my all points clear and have nothing to add. I also don't want to distract the Instinct thread here any further than I already have - and I'm sorry for that! After all, the Instinct has not cut any corners and continues to offer a 1/100 stopwatch.


Sure thing rounding it up to the next second as I type... :-!:-!:-!

My Sun appears to be one second delayed. 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Confirm... the sun was delayed this morning.. rounding it up to the next minute. 
One Second Delay by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Keep finding unexpected goodies on the GIT.. never seen this info displayed by the hour before... pretty nifty!

GIT Weather by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I was also late for dinner tonight.. by 1/10 of a second.... Food was still Hot and Delicious!:-d:-d:-d

Late for Dinner by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

This blue for my Instinct can change colors to the eyes depending on lighting. At night with indoor lights, not a single shade of green to the eyes. In day time with sunlight, I can see the inner bezel ring and areas around the buttons being greenish blue. The text around the outer edge of the bezel is definitely dark green. It's very hard to photograph the colors accurately too. The following photos I've verified on 2 different screens that it's close to how it looks in the eyes. My Protrek is a much darker navy blue in comparison. In some lighting, the Protrek looks black.























Hope this will help those interested in the blue model to know what it actually looks like.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

No nature outing yet with my Instinct. Below was out for lunch 2 days ago. ;-) Nearly a week now on 1 charge and it's only 1 bar down (see my last post). This was with Bluetooth on the first 2 days, GPS sync several times, and activity tracking on. I don't doubt Rocat's testing result of over 1 month with 1 charge at all.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Sunset
GIT Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT in Action 
GIT in Action by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Servus

Small hike on the crest of my local mountain, first a picture oak and Marienkapelle.

























































We went on to the ruins of the castle Speckfeld.


----------



## Servus

There is still much storm damage to be seen.

































































View attachment 14932957


































































Although I have been married for a long time, I still kissed my wife under the mistletoe branch.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> Keep finding unexpected goodies on the GIT.. never seen this info displayed by the hour before... pretty nifty!
> 
> GIT Weather by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> I was also late for dinner tonight.. by 1/10 of a second.... Food was still Hot and Delicious!:-d:-d:-d
> Late for Dinner[/url] by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This Ignorant conversation has sparked a great Chrono thread... Post your Best Looking Chronos

... and found another ignorant soul


> I don't need to measure tenths or hundredths of a second. Primarily because I'm pretty sure *I can't push the push the pusher any better than the nearest quarter second or so*.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Gargitionist Edition 
GIT Gardituonist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

VA Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Brunch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sun Flower to be
Baby SunFlower by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT All Ears by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

An interesting observation, when you turn off the Instinct, the screen is white / silver. The means an active pixel is black or dark blue. That lead me to think may be using a positive screen is actually saving more energy than using a negative screen, since you have to activate more pixels with a negative. Just may be, but I have no way to prove it.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Moon Light Edition 
Moon Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Everdying

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> An interesting observation, when you turn off the Instinct, the screen is white / silver. The means an active pixel is black or dark blue. That lead me to think may be using a positive screen is actually saving more energy than using a negative screen, since you have to activate more pixels with a negative. Just may be, but I have no way to prove it.


i believe when its turned on...they have actual white colored pixels...so positive or negative...they're still turning on the same amount of pixels.


----------



## Servus

An evening walk with my wife.


----------



## Servus

Double post


----------



## cyberranger

Sunrise & sunset times do not account for terrain, which can change your perception of both.


----------



## Fullers1845

cyberranger said:


> Sunrise & sunset times do not account for terrain, which can change your perception of both.


That almost reads like a Zen Koan.

No account for terrain
sunrise sunset
changes perception of both


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I observed that the Instinct screen while in direct sunlight, there's some flickering and white out effect (the negative part turned too light in color and blend in with the white digits). But with slight turn of wrist away from the sun, it's readable again. No issue there, who the heck read watch in direct reflection of the sun anyway. ;-)

Here's my viewing angle test. Last one is insane to still be able to read it!






















No standard Protrek LCD can match this. Here's my PRG270 in steep angle, which caused all the inactive segments to show.








Here's the PRW3510 with STN LCD, which is better in steep viewing angle.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Sunset and Moonrise test. Moonrise and moonset can occur during day time. It was 2 days ago, so I took the chance to observe them. It was pretty cool to see the sun going down on one side, same time approx. 180 degrees on the other side the moon was rising. The pictures of the sun and moon were taken approx. 5 minutes after the first picture below.









There're a lot of trees in the areas, so I could only observe them above tree top. So not exactly when they rise or fall on the horizon.















Excellent widgets for sun and moon info in the Instinct! Only thing they could add is the current time. It would be great to see the current time while reading those.


----------



## Wolfsatz

You can pu the moon widget with the time keeping mode . 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Servus

Junior in Ireland.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Got blessed today with a very nice sun set 
Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Beautiful! This one pic below puts it in perspective how tall the cliff really is.



Servus said:


> Junior in Ireland...


----------



## Rocat

When my kids were little, used to call my Chiropractor the “Bone Breaker” Doctor. I’m paying him a visit today.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Dinner Run yielded a nice sun set opp
Sunset by Wolfsatz,

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Where's everyone?

Hope all are doing fine with this Pandemic. Just realized that on most days that I do not go to work (even though I try to walk on breaks) I do a lot more steps in when I am at home than we I go to work.

Anyone interested in doing a Challenge?

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

kenls said:


> Some nice sharp shots there @Wolfsatz.
> 
> If I can make a suggestion, position a twig or two near, but out of shot of, your feeders. An old (wooden) spade or fork handle works too. This will allow the birds to rest, before and after feeding and give you the benefit of a more natural looking final image. Just make sure you have nothing distracting/glaring in the background of your "perches". Set up your Coolpix on a tripod pre-focussed and framed on the perch and wait. If you have the facility to remotely release the shutter, all the better.
> 
> (For your natural perches, maybe recycle/salvage some material from that felled tree)
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of you bird shots in future.


Greetings from Virginia!

Just wanted to let you know that now I really appreciate this tip. I have put regular twigs on a few of the feeders, and now I've observed that even the clinging birds appreciate the natural resting position. I have two cages on opposite sides of the shepperd hook and I've interconnected them with two twigs. I've gotten much better perching type shots since doing this.

This one is just from a few minutes ago taken from our dining room. Eastern Blue Bird.

DSCN3981 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

Also some water.......









































































Only in spring or after abundant rainfall can you see the spectacle of the water terraces.


----------



## Servus




----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> View attachment 14957701
> 
> 
> View attachment 14957703


Very nice Servus. I trust Servus Junior is safely back home.

Apologies, I missed your post in the Casio WRUW thread.


----------



## Servus

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r...OW6giHkurulh3Gj7s3nKVj_xYPXd9VsVsSVEA-857P_Cs


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RobandPatch

I bought the Instinct just under a month ago and have had many adventures with this watch already.
Where I live in the Peak District it is very hilly so I needed a trail running and hiking GPS with a barometric altimeter that is also rugged and hard wearing for outdoor work. The Instinct was pretty much the perfect option.

I like having the auto-climb configured to kick in when the vertical speed hits 300 metres per hour , and the vertical speed data screen set to meters per min. 
It's great for trail running to view ascent and descent as pace and average pace only tells a small side of the story.

I like how the watch using move IQ automatically records any activity after 10 mins of Movement and adds it towards you activity minutes, moderate (walking) or higher intensity (running).

I also enjoy using the navigation features such as following a route.

The full pdf booklet I found useful on Garmin and Amazon, as the small booklet with the watch is just a quick start guide. 
https://support.garmin.com/en-GB/?partNumber=010-02064-00&tab=manuals

A few images of mine.


----------



## Snaggletooth

RobandPatch said:


> I bought the Instinct just under a month ago and have had many adventures with this watch already.
> Where I live in the Peak District it is very hilly so I needed a trail running and hiking GPS with a barometric altimeter that is also rugged and hard wearing for outdoor work. The Instinct was pretty much the perfect option.
> 
> I like having the auto-climb configured to kick in when the vertical speed hits 300 metres per hour , and the vertical speed data screen set to meters per min.
> It's great for trail running to view ascent and descent as pace and average pace only tells a small side of the story.
> 
> I like how the watch using move IQ automatically records any activity after 10 mins of Movement and adds it towards you activity minutes, moderate (walking) or higher intensity (running).
> 
> I also enjoy using the navigation features such as following a route.
> 
> The full pdf booklet I found useful on Garmin and Amazon, as the small booklet with the watch is just a quick start guide.
> https://support.garmin.com/en-GB/?partNumber=010-02064-00&tab=manuals
> 
> A few images of mine.


Welcome, thanks for the link to the manual 

Cool dog. Dogs are always cool.


----------



## RobandPatch

A quick video I made on my phone from a February walk.


----------



## Snaggletooth

RobandPatch said:


> A quick video I made on my phone from a February walk.


Peak District used to be my old stomping ground. Enjoy it!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome, thanks for the link to the manual
> 
> Cool dog. Dogs are always cool.


Dogs are cool.. but Cats Rule! 
On the Wrist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RobandPatch

Thanks Snaggletooth 🙂


----------



## RobandPatch

Short round loop walk. Always good when ascent and descent match starting and finishing at same point. 
With and without back-light, gesture during activity after sunset setting.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14962239


You are such a fungi Servus ;-)


----------



## Servus

Yeah, lucky fungus ;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz

Crashing the Solar Purrty !!

Crashing the Solar Purty by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Odie

Working from home now, thanks to COVID-19, decided to give the Tactical Instinct some wrist time. Didn't know if you selected both Sunrise/Set as a bottom option, you'd get this:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Strolling around the neighborhood and the colours of Spring 
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Colorurs of Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cherry Blossoms by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Odie

Does anyone know if Garmin or anyone else ever address the issue with the Sunrise/Sunset widget information being a day behind with the Instinct and F6 series (yes I’ve synced up time and location)?


----------



## gaijin

Odie said:


> Does anyone know if Garmin or anyone else ever address the issue with the Sunrise/Sunset widget information being a day behind with the Instinct and F6 series (yes I've synced up time and location)?


I don't see any significant difference. Can you provide details of the "issue with the Sunrise/Sunset widget information being a day behind" so I can better understand what you are seeing?

Here's what I see on my Instinct and fenix 6xPro Sunrise/Sunset Widgets:

Instinct:
View attachment Instinct_22MAR20.BMP


fenix 6xPro:








I use TimeandDate.com (Link: https://www.timeanddate.com/) as a reference. I enter the same Lat/Lon info as I have on my watches and this is what I see:

TimeandDate.com:








Yes, there is a one minute difference on both Sunrise and Sunset times, but that could be nothing more than a rounding error and I don't see it as significant, do you?

So... where do I come down on your question? Simple - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

HTH


----------



## Odie

Thanks for the reply. This is more of an understanding than an OCD but it is a day off, for example look at the following pictures:

Today's Sunrise/Sunset via Weatherbug )7:11/7:28-










Today's Garmin Reading 7:13/7:27:










Tomorrow's Reading on Instinct 7:11/7:28:










So tomorrow's reading matches the Weatherbug (and other weather apps) Sunrise/Sunset time.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Odie said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is more of an understanding than an OCD but it is a day off, for example look at the following pictures:
> 
> Today's Sunrise/Sunset via Weatherbug )7:11/7:28-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Garmin Reading 7:13/7:27:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's Reading on Instinct 7:11/7:28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tomorrow's reading matches the Weatherbug (and other weather apps) Sunrise/Sunset time.


This sounds like a trust issue.... which service do you trust more..... the same thing happens with Atomic times... you can check different sources and they can be off by up to 3 seconds apart....

but you are right though... mine also is 1 minute behind.... that remind me.. let's Round it up!! LOL


----------



## kenls

Wolfsatz said:


> This sounds like a trust issue.... which service do you trust more..... the same thing happens with Atomic times... you can check different sources and they can be off by up to 3 seconds apart....
> 
> but you are right though... mine also is 1 minute behind.... *that remind me.. let's Round it up*!! LOL


May have missed an update, but the new Casio MIP displays do appear to be able to record 1/100 seconds

Specs from Casio 2020 Spring and Summer Watch Collection

eg GBD-100

SPECIFICATIONS

Shock-resistant
Smartphone link functions: automatic time adjustment, easy watch setting (world time for over 300 cities + original point, home time/world time switching, alarm setting, localized calendar setting), reminder setting, time and place log, phone finder
Distance measurement
Step tracker
Dual Time
*1/100-second stopwatch*
Multi timer
Daily alarm
Auto LED backlight (Super Illuminator)
200-meter water resistance


----------



## Servus

I see light at the end of the tunnel despite hard times.....

















Now after duty, I'm going on a little hunting trip....


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> I see light at the end of the tunnel despite hard times.....


That light is a train coming the other way!


----------



## RobandPatch

Such a clear and instantly readable display!
Recently updated to software 6.60.
https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r...tinct/218465/instinct---software-version-6-60


----------



## Wolfsatz

RobandPatch said:


> Such a clear and instantly readable display!
> Recently updated to software 6.60.


What's new?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> This sounds like a trust issue.... which service do you trust more..... the same thing happens with Atomic times... you can check different sources and they can be off by up to 3 seconds apart....
> 
> but you are right though... mine also is 1 minute behind.... that remind me.. let's Round it up!! LOL


I found something more surprising and I really do not know why this is...... same 1 mile walk .. only difference is time of day and temperature just by a few degrees. However... yesterday I register 147, *117* and 146; first two done under Tactical. Today all done under 'Walk' not tactical 146, 147, and 141.

Any thoughts?

Calories by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RobandPatch

Since the latest update. Route elevation preview profiles used for showing the ascent ahead and ascent remaining, are not showing correctly.

Instead the watch is just uncovering the elevation as you go along, just like the elevation map does. Hopefully Garmin fixes this soon as it's pretty handy to know how much elevation left you have to climb.


----------



## RobandPatch

On the plus side I can plan routes all from my Android phone.
I personally find the Suunto app the best for maps and plotting courses/Routes.
From there you can share to Strava which then allows you to open the link and save the GPX file to your mobile. 
Then it's opening up the Garmin Connect browser based site on the phone, going to activities, courses, then uploading the GPX route into connect, titling it and saving. Then open up. The Garmin Connect app, and send to device. 

Using Garmin Connect for plotting courses/Routes is okay for auto routes, but the maps do not have detailed trails on them for planning a route withing the mobile app. The Garmin explore app has much better maps but then it has no way of recognising trials or paths so you have to plot every point unlike the Suunto app where it locks onto the path or trail when plotting points and automatically draws a route from points.


----------



## SgtPepper

Wolfsatz said:


> What's new?


 Body Battery:









And these improvements:



> Added low abnormal heart rate alert. (Settings > Sensors & Accessories > Wrist Heart Rate > Abnormal Heart Rate Alerts > Low Alert)
> Added autorest setting for pool swim activity. (Settings > Activities & Apps > Pool Swim Settings > Autorest)
> Added swim time data field for pool swim activity.
> Added support for a 'Silent' option to the Smart notifications Sounds alert settings. (Settings > Phone > Smart Notifications > During Activity/Not During Activity > Sounds)
> Made improvements to altimeter calibration.
> Added "During Activity" and "Not During Activity" auto calibration settings (Altimeter > Auto Cal.).
> Added option to manually calibrate altimeter to DEM (Altimeter > Calibrate > Use DEM).
> Fixed potential issue where activities synced from other devices would display incorrect speed in activity history.
> Fixed rare issue where the watch could freeze during a Ski activity.
> Fixed graphical glitch affecting the key lock icon.


Look here: https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r...tinct/218465/instinct---software-version-6-60


----------



## Snaggletooth

Updated to 6.60 today. Pleased to see the watch face now shows sunrise *and* sunset times. Cool.


----------



## Odie

One of the neat features to be added was the DEM Mapping. While it’s dependent on your phone during calibration, it is MUCH more accurate than calibration of the ALT based on GPS alone.

Great addition to the Instinct.


----------



## RobandPatch

Despite the weather being sunny and mild here today and this evening, I have had two storm alerts and a sudden drop in elevation from 170 metres to -21 metres, despite climbing at the time.


----------



## Servus

Kind regards


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14983067
> 
> 
> View attachment 14983069
> 
> 
> View attachment 14983071
> 
> 
> View attachment 14983075
> 
> 
> Kind regards


Wonderful pictures as usual. So that's how you get such impressive stats - strap the Instinct to the hound!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## kenls

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14984221
> 
> 
> View attachment 14984225
> 
> 
> View attachment 14984227
> 
> 
> View attachment 14984229
> 
> 
> View attachment 14984233
> 
> 
> View attachment 14984235


Stunning scenery up there. I'm 5 degrees further South and the weather here is nothing like you've experienced today.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

kenls said:


> Stunning scenery up there. I'm 5 degrees further South and the weather here is nothing like you've experienced today.


We had snow today.


----------



## Servus

Here in Franconia there should be snow next week.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Juvenile Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Canario by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Northern Flicker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr]







[/url]Grackle by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlexMachine

My 15 years old Polar died a while ago and I missend that. So after spending 1 week to investigate all the different brands and models out there, two was left - Fenix 5 plus and Instinct tactical. I wear my Rolexes or Omegas daily when working so I didn’n want a watch I should wear all the time. Only when walking, swimming, hiking, fishing, military rehearsals etc. so I could not justify the price of Fenix 5. Topo maps will be the only thing that I might miss. So long story short, I ordered a Instinct Tan Coyote and it should arrive tomorrow or saturday. Pics will be posted. 

This forum has been, as always, great place to pictures, gain knowledge and hints.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Morning Stroll 
Morning Stroll by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RobandPatch

The Instinct and myself got a little muddy today working!

Cleaned up well though!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

so... my watch is set up to Auto Update.. but so far .. nothing. Still on 6.1

is 6.6 not on beta right?

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RobandPatch

6.60 is the regular update.

Instinct - Software Version 6.60

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r...tinct/218465/instinct---software-version-6-60

Instinct - 6.91 Beta Release

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r.../instinct/219887/instinct---6-91-beta-release


----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> so... my watch is set up to Auto Update.. but so far .. nothing. Still on 6.1
> 
> is 6.6 not on beta right?
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Some general release software updates are not possible OTA. Connect to your computer with USB cable and use Garmin Express. This should update you to 6.60 and also give you a Timezone map update.

HTH


----------



## RobandPatch

Screen protector arrived today.
I'm very happy, I think it enhances the screen quite a lot.


----------



## Odie

RobandPatch said:


> Screen protector arrived today.
> I'm very happy, I think it enhances the screen quite a lot.
> View attachment 15003943


So does Body Battery ;D


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> Some general release software updates are not possible OTA. Connect to your computer with USB cable and use Garmin Express. This should update you to 6.60 and also give you a Timezone map update.
> 
> HTH


Had to pull out my Windows computer as there is no SW for Chromebook.... so it is now updating... Thanks for the heads up.

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlexMachine

Well, it came fast. Only 1 day and it was delivered to me. So last evening went with settings and getting familiar with it. One night and one walking session behind and I have to say. I am really impressed. Also Phone app is great. 
Screen is really easy to read, even in direct sun and watch is (in a positive way) smaller than I though. I have quite thin wrist but lugs don't even go over my wrist.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Happy Saturday To all !!!

Very nice Spring day here in VA.

GIT Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT Pour Over by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Happy Saturday To all !!!

Very nice Spring day here in VA.

GIT Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT Pour Over by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Servus

The bees are okay ...









so I planted some more trees....









Enjoying nature a little....

























I wish you all a peaceful and relaxed Easter Sunday in the circle of your loved ones.

Kind regards


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## randb

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15018753
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018757
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018761
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018769
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018783
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018785


Did you go for a swim? Looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

randb said:


> Did you go for a swim? Looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Not that day. This is my regular running & swimming spot though.

Current sea temperature 7.3°C (45.2°F). Fresh.


----------



## Wolfsatz

The GIT keeps puzzling me quite a bit... I turned the Storm Alert On.... but everytime that has gone off; there is absolutely no way there is a storm in the making. 
Today was very sunny and quite chilly. Yet, the last two days that we did get rain and at one time was heavy enough for storm status the watch was quiet.

I don't understand why I keep getting false positives.

Storm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Storm Alert by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ozy8

What is the difference between Instinct and Garmin, what are the advantages and disadvantages of instinct and which garmin?


----------



## samael_6978

Wolfsatz said:


> GIT Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is this Tactical Instinct in white?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ozy8 said:


> What is the difference between Instinct and Garmin, what are the advantages and disadvantages of instinct and which garmin?


Garmin is the brand. Instinct is the model. Garmin produces a lot of gadgets and multiple ABC watches. I think the Instinct is their entry level one; but packs a punch of features. It is just slightly more money that some fitness bands.



samael_6978 said:


> Is this Tactical Instinct in white?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


NO. Just the Instinct Tundra. Tundra refers to the colour. There are some other colours. The tactical only comes in Black and Brown.. i think...

I am digging this Spring a lot. Full of colour with the weather of late winter.. I've actually had to grab my coat a couple of times even in mid morning.

Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ozy8

Sorry, by mistake I did not add 6, i mean Garmin fenix 5...What is the difference between Instinct and Garmin 5


----------



## Odie

Wolfsatz said:


> The GIT keeps puzzling me quite a bit... I turned the Storm Alert On.... but everytime that has gone off; there is absolutely no way there is a storm in the making.
> Today was very sunny and quite chilly. Yet, the last two days that we did get rain and at one time was heavy enough for storm status the watch was quiet.
> 
> I don't understand why I keep getting false positives.
> 
> Storm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Storm Alert by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's not giving you a false positive. The Storm Alarm is based on the Barometer readings and depending on what your "Rate" is set at, will depending on if you get a notification not (if you have Storm Alarm turned on). Mines set at .103 per 3hr (Hg).

You have to play with the setting and see what works for you. Mine, if it goes off, generally that means within 12 hours there's a post of declining weather.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Odie said:


> It's not giving you a false positive. The Storm Alarm is based on the Barometer readings and depending on what your "Rate" is set at, will depending on if you get a notification not (if you have Storm Alarm turned on). Mines set at .103 per 3hr (Hg).
> 
> You have to play with the setting and see what works for you. Mine, if it goes off, generally that means within 12 hours there's a post of declining weather.


I forgot to take a picture of the last four hours graph... but as the desk clock illustrates; the trend was flat on both devices. I just turn the alerts on... so I have not tweaked it in any way... and that is where I get lost.... relatively speaking.. I don't know the difference from your to what is set there by default which is .118 per 3 hr.

Just for giggles; I am replicating yours and callibrating the Baro based on GPS. See what happens. A lower setting means is more sensitive?

BTW, my reasoning for thinking is a false positive, is that both the Instinct and the desk weather clock are both almost on par with the current readings. Anyway, more to ponder in the next few storms.

Pressure by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## samael_6978

Wolfsatz said:


> NO. Just the Instinct Tundra. Tundra refers to the colour. There are some other colours. The tactical only comes in Black and Brown.. i think...
> ...


Thanks. I should've been more precise. I wasn't aware that now all Instinct models can display sunrise and sunset times. They even have world time now. Good job, Garmin.
Now allow display of day, date and month...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Wolfsatz said:


> I forgot to take a picture of the last four hours graph... but as the desk clock illustrates; the trend was flat on both devices. I just turn the alerts on... so I have not tweaked it in any way... and that is where I get lost.... relatively speaking.. I don't know the difference from your to what is set there by default which is .118 per 3 hr.
> 
> Just for giggles; I am replicating yours and callibrating the Baro based on GPS. See what happens. A lower setting means is more sensitive?
> 
> BTW, my reasoning for thinking is a false positive, is that both the Instinct and the desk weather clock are both almost on par with the current readings. Anyway, more to ponder in the next few storms.
> 
> Pressure by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Make sure (if you didn't manually enter the information) that you use DEM as the calibration option (phone must be with distance) as that's one of the most accurate ways to calibrate the Altitude.


----------



## Wolfsatz

anyone know why Garmin decided to call this mode 'Tactical' ?

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

:-d


----------



## Odie




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## G-Drive

Nobody dares to ask, but where is that nice place ? :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth

G-Drive said:


> Nobody dares to ask, but where is that nice place ? :-!


Craggy Island.


----------



## samael_6978

Snaggletooth said:


> Craggy Island.
> View attachment 15061317


Beautiful place.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

We have been blessed with very nice weather.... feels like late winter weather... early in the morning still having to wear a light jacket. However, Spring is in full bloom.

Hope everyone is doing well with this Pandemic!

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spring Loaded by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spring Loaded by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spring Loaded by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15072911
> 
> 
> View attachment 15072913
> 
> 
> View attachment 15072919


You are picking up some very excellent wabi sabi on your Instinct :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth

gaijin said:


> You are picking up some very excellent wabi sabi on your Instinct :-!


You should see my digi-tuna.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Another awesome day here in Virginia...

I've taken a new interest in plants... planning to make a raised bed for fruits and veggies... and also want to learn how to grow maple trees. This is my neighbors.

Red Maples by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Rainy today...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Jogging in Corona times.


----------



## Wolfsatz

SgtPepper said:


> Jogging in Corona times.
> 
> View attachment 15088963
> 
> 
> View attachment 15088965


if you don't mind me asking... what are the regulations for outdoor activities where you live?

Here in the States... the different states have quite an array of 'distancing' that even in some stores seems like a joke.

As for where I live here in VA... it is pretty relaxed for outdoor activities and even in some stores. It also helps to have Woods between the Woods

GIT Covid by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SgtPepper

Wolfsatz said:


> if you don't mind me asking... what are the regulations for outdoor activities where you live?
> 
> Here in the States... the different states have quite an array of 'distancing' that even in some stores seems like a joke.
> 
> As for where I live here in VA... it is pretty relaxed for outdoor activities and even in some stores. It also helps to have Woods between the Woods


In Bavaria, a mask only needs to be worn in shops and in public transport. Unfortunately, a safety distance is not always maintained outdoors, which is why the mask is used during training.


----------



## Spyne

So has anyone heard anything, recently, regarding an Instinct 2?


----------



## Snaggletooth

SgtPepper said:


> Jogging in Corona times.
> 
> View attachment 15088963


If I saw you running towards me looking like that Sgt P I'd be adopting a defensive posture and looking for a big stick! You look like something out of a nightmare - no offence ;-)


----------



## G-Drive

Spyne said:


> So has anyone heard anything, recently, regarding an Instinct 2?


Bump for that Instinct Solar !


----------



## G-Drive

Spyne said:


> So has anyone heard anything, recently, regarding an Instinct 2?


Bump for that Instinct Solar !


----------



## Smartwatcher

Spyne said:


> So has anyone heard anything, recently, regarding an Instinct 2?


Bump for that Instinct Solar !


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

My office during Covid lockdown!

Office by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SgtPepper

Don't be scared, it's just me again. ;-)

Advantage when I'm jogging like this: double protection, because when I'm on the sidewalk almost everyone changes the side of the street when they see me like this. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

Did my walk in the rain today.


----------



## samael_6978

This thread needs new Instinct pictures









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## brvheart

To this day, this is still the best watch I've picked up to date that I've enjoyed. It's become my EDC with a G as a backup just in case and a protrek back up to the back up. 

It's a phenomenal watch for it's purpose and I have not treated it kindly. 

sent from Mars


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

29 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

29 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

29 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

I have not had this one on the wrist since mid March. I took it out of the watch box and turned it on, once sync'd with GPS it was ready to go. For the record, the watch was off the entire time. When it was turned on it still showed a full charge.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## brvheart

Rocat said:


> I have not had this one on the wrist since mid March. I took it out of the watch box and turned it on, once sync'd with GPS it was ready to go. For the record, the watch was off the entire time. When it was turned on it still showed a full charge.


Why the absence from the wrist? I have found it very hard to entertain putting anything else on since getting this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Beautiful weather in VA now... right before the summer. Primed for Cherry Picking so I can plant some seeds and hopefully get a new cherry tree in a couple of years.

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cherry by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

brvheart said:


> Why the absence from the wrist? I have found it very hard to entertain putting anything else on since getting this one.


Honestly I did not wear any watch during the first two months of this virus. I spent my days washing my hands so frequently wearing a watch became a pain to take off and put back on.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fujoor

Been wearing my instinct a lot lately.
Here, squating at the home gym.









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Likewise - timing a wall-sit.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fujoor

New strap!









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

72 hour lockdown with the Instinct for company.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

Snaggletooth said:


> 72 hour lockdown with the Instinct for company.
> View attachment 15331596





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15332423


I don't know why, but with no input from me, my sunrise/sunset times were an hour earlier than they should be in the top picture above. The next day they went back to the correct values.

The only thing that had changed on Fri 3 was that I moved from my home to work location, a distance of circa 10 miles. If I changed the location on the Instinct to 'Home' the correct values were given, but then reverted to an hour early (UTC incidentally) at work.

Never noticed this before, and I fixed the issue by giving it a stiff ignoring till the next day.


----------



## xnokiax

hi. i had fenix3 few years ago and I liked it. but it was littlebit big for my small wrist. I found in shop instinct and when I tried it I knew thats right watch for me. I wear it nearly every day. I like that battery can hold more than 10 days. I wear it most from all my watch.
am I alone who have red one?


----------



## Fujoor

Photogenique









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

xnokiax said:


> hi. i had fenix3 few years ago and I liked it. but it was littlebit big for my small wrist. I found in shop instinct and when I tried it I knew thats right watch for me. I wear it nearly every day. I like that battery can hold more than 10 days. I wear it most from all my watch.
> am I alone who have red one?
> View attachment 15333932
> 
> 
> View attachment 15333934


If you get tired of your dw-6600 message me 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Another one. Happy I got the black one. Can match it endlessly with different straps!









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xnokiax

Fujoor said:


> If you get tired of your dw-6600 message me
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


i had few and sold it. this one I want keep- for now


----------



## Dracer

Instinct 2 solar


----------



## Wolfsatz

Just purchased two straps for the GIT from the River from S. America. 
In the meantime, trying it on AlphaShark

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

1st time to the Gym since the Covid started... I like how the contrast of the AlphaShark felt on the Instinct.

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mhutchuk

The Solar is released 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## belandj02

Mhutchuk said:


> The Solar is released
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And the new Tidal Blue color looks great!


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

New Straps... Green Silicone 
GIT Strapa by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and I am liking this one a bit better.... blue nylon 
GIT Straps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## samael_6978

Mhutchuk said:


> The Solar is released
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


While I won't be buying the solar Instinct anytime soon, I like the direction they went. No radical changes, no crazyness. Just improve on excellent already gen I. Why fix something if it's not broken?

Instinct gen I convinced me to try smart watches, and I'm very happy I did, although I swore to always wear dumb watches.

Anyway, I'm timing salmon on a grill...










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

samael_6978 said:


> While I won't be buying the solar Instinct anytime soon, I like the direction they went. No radical changes, no crazyness. Just improve on excellent already gen I. Why fix something if it's not broken?


Likewise, nothing I see there to tempt me, still very happy with the Mk1. Does everything I want it to and does it so well; such a great package.


----------



## Snaggletooth

New strap today.


----------



## Wolfsatz

New Strap too... Really like the feel of this one 
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jcombs1

New solar version on the wrist. Looks like a pretty steep learning curve. Pardon the ****e picture.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Smartwatcher

jcombs1 said:


> New solar version on the wrist. Looks like a pretty steep learning curve. Pardon the ****e picture.
> View attachment 15342590


Tremendous, thank you 
Tell us more! Battery life? Visibility of the solar cell? (E.g. reflection und sunlight?) How does the pulse ox impact battery life?

The top part seems like an odd design choice to me: why not have solar there too? Just to increase contrast to the logo?

not sureI like the "solar" in the ring..takes away the compass - like analogy of the design.


----------



## jcombs1

Smartwatcher said:


> Tremendous, thank you
> Tell us more! Battery life? Visibility of the solar cell? (E.g. reflection und sunlight?) How does the pulse ox impact battery life?
> 
> The top part seems like an odd design choice to me: why not have solar there too? Just to increase contrast to the logo?
> 
> not sureI like the "solar" in the ring..takes away the compass - like analogy of the design.


I'm an Instict rookie so not sure I can answer everything as it's my first Garmin watch of any kind. The grayish outer ring that is reflective in the pic is the solar cell. It's visible at almost every angle but not distracting. It's the least visible looking directly or straight at the face.

Not sure about battery life as I've not gotten very deep into the features yet but everything is running and it hasn't dropped from 24d indicator in 36 hours after being fully charged and in indirect sunlight.

I've not accessed the pulse ox yet so can't confirm battery drain. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful but I'm still learning about the capabilities of the watch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## batosai117

My Instinct tactical solar finally came in today! I'm very excited and cant wait to see how far I can push the battery. I'll fully charge it tonight when I'm not moving around.

I've been regularly wearing a G-Shock GPR-B1000 Rangeman so the instinct feels like wearing air.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Solar owner here ..literally setting it up now. Do yall want us to use the other "Solar" thread of use this same thread? Does it make sense to keep the Solar thread separate?

Cheers.
@Snaggletooth : Thanks for the orange strap idea with my graphite edition. Gonna order a white and a orange strap from Amazon.


----------



## samael_6978

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15346286
> View attachment 15346287


Now I remember why I like living below 45th parallel...

Our daylight hours are much more reasonable during the summer.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartwatcher

SSingh1975 said:


> Solar owner here ..literally setting it up now. Do yall want us to use the other "Solar" thread of use this same thread? Does it make sense to keep the Solar thread separate?
> 
> Imo makes sense moving that discussion over to solar instinct: same fantastic concept we all love but entirely new hardware.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fullers1845

A week in Montana. I'm falling in love with my Instinct all over again.


----------



## Fujoor

Swimming and chilling









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fujoor

In white clothes
















Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Chilling after a hike.


----------



## Harabec

As a long time G-shock and Protrek fan, I decided to buy an Instinct (non-solar one, cheaper and its only a couple of hours every now and then).
First impressions:
-Light! there's no weight to it, I love it.
-The strap is excellent. Conforms well to the wrist and so soft. Why doesn't Casio use such a strap?
- I don't care about phone alerts, just ABC and GPS functions and stuff. Well...the Instinct is basically a better Digi Protrek. Provides everything I want plus activities and route tracking. I have a feeling my PRG-270 will go unused in the future. For more ruggedness I have the GW-9400 and a multitude of others anyway.

Time will tell if the Instinct survives more than a few years of use. That's one of the big advantages of regular watches - so far.


----------



## Harabec

Well, one interesting fact after a week of use - the battery still shows as "full".
I used the watch as a general ABC+GPS watch for info and a couple of times walking/running tracking with GPS. I watch was only paired with a phone to transfer activities, then I switched pairing off.

It seems that without the constant BT updates and occasional use of the GPS for ~30 min activities, battery life can be up to a month on a charge. We shall see.

EDIT: Forgot to mention something very important - the Heart Rate monitor is also mostly off, because I really don't care about my heart rate when I'm studying for hours, only when I really need it. So, another power-saving thing to increase battery life. I'm not actively trying, this is just how I use the watch and I'm happy with it,


----------



## Rocat

A while back my non solar Instinct went well over 30 days on a single charge.


----------



## Mhutchuk

Rocat said:


> A while back my non solar Instinct went well over 30 days on a single charge.


The solar has a battery saver feature when turned on mine shows 80 days remaining, that's without solar to top up 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Lime green is not a bad look









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

All I do is run. I don't hike, home or anything else. Maybe walk. I've had the Vivosport and currently use the Forerunner 45. 

I love the idea of the Instinct and LOVE Garmin Connect. But I think the Instinct would be overkill for me, especially since I only wear the 45 when running.

Does anyone only use it for running?


----------



## samael_6978

What I like in Instinct is that is what I want it to be. I use it as stand alone watch and for tracking sleep. I wear it to bed and once every blue moon to work. I don't really use GPS, compass, occasionally altimeter.

It's never been connected for message or phone notifications. I still don't think it's an overkill for me.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

samael_6978 said:


> What I like in Instinct is that is what I want it to be. I use it as stand alone watch and for tracking sleep. I wear it to bed and once every blue moon to work. I don't really use GPS, compass, occasionally altimeter.
> 
> It's never been connected for message or phone notifications. I still don't think it's an overkill for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I never have understood tracking sleep. I mean, you look at your watch (or bedside clock) when you get into bed and then again when you wake up. You do a little mental math and viola', there you go. You tracked your sleep. I mean anyione can tell whether they had a "good" or "not so good" night's sleep.


----------



## lildrgn

Rocat said:


> I never have understood tracking sleep. I mean, you look at your watch (or bedside clock) when you get into bed and then again when you wake up. You do a little mental math and viola', there you go. You tracked your sleep. I mean anyione can tell whether they had a "good" or "not so good" night's sleep.


The Garmin Connect goes a bit deeper than when you fell asleep and when you woke. I don't have problems sleeping generally, but I can see where the data the app and watch gives you can be valuable to someone that.

That being said, I don't wear my Garmin (not Instinct) to sleep. That honor goes to whatever watch I happen to be wearing that day. But I have before, and the information is interesting, for sure.


----------



## gaijin

Rocat said:


> I never have understood tracking sleep. I mean, you look at your watch (or bedside clock) when you get into bed and then again when you wake up. You do a little mental math and viola', there you go. You tracked your sleep. I mean anyione can tell whether they had a "good" or "not so good" night's sleep.


Garmin's ASM (Advanced Sleep Metrics) can give one info like this:










Also available as companion data are metrics like blood Oxygen level, stress, and something Garmin calls "Body Battery" which, when used to compare fitness level over days/weeks, can yield some insight into the effectiveness of one's training regimen.

For those of uis who are data freaks, it can be very interesting.

HTH


----------



## watch-ing

just a small tip for getting off display foil / screen protection, as often there is no space between bezel and glass:

a bit superglue on a screw cap, pushing on the display. wait. slowly remove the foil. 

works well with glass foil, too. glue can be scratched off afterwards, if glass foil.


----------



## Wolfsatz

What happened to the cool pictures?

Digital Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Digital Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wolfsatz said:


> What happened to the cool pictures?
> 
> Digital Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Digital Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


@Servus has been AWOL for months now, hope he's OK.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Dreich.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Well.. miss the pictures.. so let's see if we can get things re-ignated. 
BTW.. which is your favorite face and settings?

MIne is this one.. but I change the settings often. I like the moonphase on the sub dial when is almost full. 
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The high heat is gone... and a lot of plants are flowering a second time. 
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT Tour by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT Tour by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

My neighbor has a visitor.. and driving this car.... one of the best iterations of the STI 
GIT Tour by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And ... weeds can be pretty too 
GIT Tour by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845

This is my standard GI face combo (Military Time with Baro, Moonphase, Day/Month, and Battery Level). Taken whilst canoeing the Brazos River in Texas over Labor Day weekend. On Nick Mankey strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Fullers1845 said:


> This is my standard GI face combo (Military Time with Baro, Moonphase, Day/Month, and Battery Level). Taken whilst canoeing the Brazos River in Texas over Labor Day weekend. On Nick Mankey strap.


Your picture is not displaying.


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Wolfsatz said:


> Your picture is not displaying.


Yeah, I'd like to see it on that strap


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Wolfsatz said:


> 1st time to the Gym since the Covid started... I like how the contrast of the AlphaShark felt on the Instinct.
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is this the 2 piece? If not which one?


----------



## Wolfsatz

jeff.morton.589 said:


> Is this the 2 piece? If not which one?


Yes. it is a 2 piece Canvas.


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Wolfsatz said:


> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I'm kinda liking that color, is it a tactical?


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes. it is a 2 piece Canvas.


thanks


----------



## Wolfsatz

jeff.morton.589 said:


> I'm kinda liking that color, is it a tactical?


Negative. Standard model Tundra


----------



## Fullers1845

Wolfsatz said:


> Your picture is not displaying.


Edited.


----------



## Wolfsatz

I've been playing around with different faces... I noticed that the temperature has been displaying the same temp for quite some time ... even though it is connected via bluetooth. 
Current temp via Weather app in IPhone is 64 degrees.

Even after synchronizing the watch, still displayed the wrong temp. 
GlITches by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Wolfsatz said:


> I've been playing around with different faces... I noticed that the temperature has been displaying the same temp for quite some time ... even though it is connected via bluetooth.
> Current temp via Weather app in IPhone is 64 degrees.
> 
> Even after synchronizing the watch, still displayed the wrong temp.
> GlITches by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Curious, how many weather apps do you have on your phone? I have a couple and am not sure how to distinguish which one is on my phone, maybe that is your issue?


----------



## Wolfsatz

jeff.morton.589 said:


> Curious, how many weather apps do you have on your phone? I have a couple and am not sure how to distinguish which one is on my phone, maybe that is your issue?


I only have the native I phone weather app. Nothing else. Trying to keep my phone on a App Diet as much as possible.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

I recently crossed time zone in a car. My Instinct was connected to my phone. The time updated as soon as I crossed the state line.

On the way back I put my phone in airplane mode. I had to manually update time with GPS.

Also, the sunset and sunrise times were changing as I was traveling. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

hey Gang... just wanted to share that this very affordable strap from amazon is really good. The cost does not go with its quality.. meaning it could cost more easily.

It looks pretty good on the white face as well, there are other colors. The blue one is only 7.99 and the other colors are also well worth it at 9.99






Amazon.com: Fintie Band Compatible with Garmin Fenix 5, Soft Woven Nylon Sport Strap Replacement Wristband Compatible with Garmin Fenix 5 Plus / Sapphire Edition / Forerunner 935 945 / Instinct Watch, Navy


Buy Fintie Band Compatible with Garmin Fenix 5, Soft Woven Nylon Sport Strap Replacement Wristband Compatible with Garmin Fenix 5 Plus / Sapphire Edition / Forerunner 935 945 / Instinct Watch, Navy: Running GPS Units - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Here's a competitor to the GIT. really like what Casio did with this display; it is almost as good as the GIT; I think the Instinct still edges and comes on top for ease of view; but the GBX 100 is a sexy thing to look it.

I know that it wont replace my GIT; but it is a really good alternative.

I am also testing per say, my wife's Apple 3 watch; she wanted the 6 and the very next day, an amazon lighting day stroke for the 5 and I got her the 5. So she has gone from the 1, to the 3 to the 5. I was very harsh critiquer of the Apple watch from early beginnings, so now I am test driving it with an open mind. It is like a mini ipad on your wrist. So far, my favorite feature is touchless Apple Pay! That works great!

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin Pay just works great also on the Fenix line. Very secure and easy to use.

My wife for also an apple watch 4 and we both use our watches for payment.

It is actually more secure as the virtual card made for the transaction is renewed for each payment. Hard to trace or hijack. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

I wore the I watch next to the Instinct during the same work out (Raquetball)... I've noticed that calculating distance, the I watch tends to over compensate for distance.... so wanted to do a random test while playing.

I am quite surprised by the very different results on the calorie count.

I watch 
I Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Instinct 
Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GaryK30

For those who still want one, Amazon has the original Instinct for $170 now. I think this is the lowest price they've had on it so far.

https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88


----------



## Wolfsatz

GaryK30 said:


> For those who still want one, Amazon has the original Instinct for $170 now. I think this is the lowest price they've had on it so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88


Amazon Prime Day deals had it at $150 ...


----------



## GaryK30

Wolfsatz said:


> Amazon Prime Day deals had it at $150 ...


Even better. I remember when it came out it was about $300 (list price) for quite a while.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GaryK30 said:


> Even better. I remember when it came out it was about $300 (list price) for quite a while.


REally good price for a superb watch!! I do not regret getting it almost a year ago.


----------



## samael_6978

Wolfsatz said:


> REally good price for a superb watch!! I do not regret getting it almost a year ago.


Same here. I'm very happy with mine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hurricane Weather has passed 
Doggy walk with the GIT
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Everdying

over here in asia, both the regular instinct and tactical instinct are going for about usd215.
the coyote tan camo is quite tempting...


----------



## combat_vet

Nice watch!


----------



## cyberranger

Wolfsatz said:


> Hurricane Weather has passed
> Doggy walk with the GIT
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


How'd you get that "Time of Day" display? I don't remember seeing any watch face that clean.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the Instinct in Graphite for $150 today.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HYX9P88/ref=twister_B08L4R2D6G


----------



## samael_6978

cyberranger said:


> How'd you get that "Time of Day" display? I don't remember seeing any watch face that clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


When you choose activity, you can choose how many windows there are and what they display.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberranger

samael_6978 said:


> When you choose activity, you can choose how many windows there are and what they display.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

So.. not by design.. I've ended up with 3 smart watches that I am actually wearing on a regular basis. Just shy of a year... I got the Garmin Instinct which at this time is still my favorite for outdoor activities. Then, my wife got the 5th gen I watch, so I inherited her 3rd Gen. And via a trade... I also have the Alpina HSW Hybrid watch, which just recently put a huge fresh battery on.

The I watch has been on the rotation for about 2 months swapping wrist time with the Garmin. When I do walks, or when I go play racquetball, I actually have used both at the same time to compare overall ease of use and utilities.

My curiosity got sparked when comparing a simple 1 mile walk.... even on distance, the I watch tends to add a bit to the distance. 
Same walk and same 1.75 hr racquetball workout... very different readings.. not even close enough to call Close.

Garmin Instinct Reading 
SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Same walk on the I watch... and I actually forgot to stop the Garmin for 3 minutes 
SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garmin Raquetball 
SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Apple Raquetball
SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## opmetal

47 seconds left to rest...


----------



## Prdrers

Wolfsatz said:


> So.. not by design.. I've ended up with 3 smart watches that I am actually wearing on a regular basis. Just shy of a year... I got the Garmin Instinct which at this time is still my favorite for outdoor activities. Then, my wife got the 5th gen I watch, so I inherited her 3rd Gen. And via a trade... I also have the Alpina HSW Hybrid watch, which just recently put a huge fresh battery on.
> 
> The I watch has been on the rotation for about 2 months swapping wrist time with the Garmin. When I do walks, or when I go play racquetball, I actually have used both at the same time to compare overall ease of use and utilities.
> 
> My curiosity got sparked when comparing a simple 1 mile walk.... even on distance, the I watch tends to add a bit to the distance.
> Same walk and same 1.75 hr racquetball workout... very different readings.. not even close enough to call Close.
> 
> Garmin Instinct Reading
> SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Same walk on the I watch... and I actually forgot to stop the Garmin for 3 minutes
> SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Garmin Raquetball
> SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Apple Raquetball
> SmartWatch Comparison by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I'd be inclined to lean toward the Apple Watch being more accurate. Just my opinion, based on Google research, regarding the technology in various smart/fitness watches. From what I've gathered, other than wearing a chest strap, it's hard to find a more accurate wrist device than Apple. Their technology's capabilities are pretty astounding.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Prdrers said:


> it's hard to find a more accurate wrist device than Apple. Their technology's capabilities are pretty astounding.


just from my own observations... and just math (calorie burn down). FAR FROM IT!


----------



## Prdrers

Wolfsatz said:


> just from my own observations... and just math (calorie burn down). FAR FROM IT!


Lol. Could very well be... I think all that stuff is educated guessing based on age, weight, HR, etc. Again, I have no hard proof, and to be honest I don't know how much I trust any of them to be very accurate... I've read a few medical professionals online praising the cardio features of the Apple Watch, but, again... Maybe, maybe not... As far as the distances measuring, Garmin is no stranger to accurate GPS, so I'd err with them on that.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

An update, still frequently wearing my Instinct (non-solar), great watch indeed! Confirmed Rocat's test result on battery life several times, it can last 30 days for sure with light use on the functions. Updated the firmware several times, at one point there's a bug that kept the heart rate monitor lights turned on indefinitely (hence burning power) even when the watch was just sitting on desk. Gladly it was fixed in a later firmware update. That's the deal with software driven devices, user experience could change from one update to another. However, other than that, everything works fine so far.


----------



## SgtPepper

The pictures are the same, only today with a new headlamp.


----------



## Everdying

quick question about the sunrise / sunset... 
can i scroll thru it to say see what the times are say in a week or maybe a month?


----------



## Dracer

Yes you can. Push gps button when in the widget. Then scroll up or down to change date



Everdying said:


> quick question about the sunrise / sunset...
> can i scroll thru it to say see what the times are say in a week or maybe a month?


----------



## WatchOutSwede

Almost a year in and I'm very satisfied with my Instinct. A real G-shock killer for me. Whenever I wear one of my Casio's I long to get the Instinct back on my wrist.

Any word on a new base-model for 2021? Ie non special/tactical bs or Solar (which is nice but more expensive).

The only thing I'd really like is an even cleaner watch face or at least having the option to omit the graph above the time in the standard face. I change faces alot depending on what I do and I want more of them, I mean there are two more or less identical analog ones.


----------



## samael_6978

I love mine as well...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

I have a confession to make. I used to think that those personal achievement badges that you get pretty much on everything from games to fitness gadgets were a gimmick and bit silly.

My activity on the Garmin for almost a full year looked like this.

AW vs Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and now starting last month ... the stupid A.W. has stolen wrist time from the Instinct because of the stupid rings. My Instinct calendar now is full of holes. Unless you add activities manually.

AW vs Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I do wear two watches since starting to wear the Garmin... but wearing the A.W. and the Garmin is silly. Does anyone know of an App that may combine all the data into one central location regardless of the device? That would be a good App! The Alpina HSW is supposed to read health data from the watch.. but it really doesn't.


----------



## Dracer

Wolfsatz said:


> I have a confession to make. I used to think that those personal achievement badges that you get pretty much on everything from games to fitness gadgets were a gimmick and bit silly.
> 
> My activity on the Garmin for almost a full year looked like this.
> 
> AW vs Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> and now starting last month ... the stupid A.W. has stolen wrist time from the Instinct because of the stupid rings. My Instinct calendar now is full of holes. Unless you add activities manually.
> 
> AW vs Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> I do wear two watches since starting to wear the Garmin... but wearing the A.W. and the Garmin is silly. Does anyone know of an App that may combine all the data into one central location regardless of the device? That would be a good App! The Alpina HSW is supposed to read health data from the watch.. but it really doesn't.


If you sync garmin connect to strava, strava will sync to apple health and your rings


----------



## SgtPepper

Unfortunately, the sensor on my Instinct is probably defective. The barometer no longer shows any values and at times the altimeter no longer works. The barometer can also no longer be calibrated.


----------



## Georgewg

I was looking into getting one of these, but I only like the solar model. Bad thing is that the solar model is way overpriced by a few hundred dollars. I also don’t like the plain Jane looks of this model. It’s boring looking and looks cheap like something you’d get at the $8 watch rack at Walmart. If Garmin updates the looks of this model to something much nicer looking maybe I will reconsider getting one.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Georgewg said:


> I was looking into getting one of these, but I only like the solar model. Bad thing is that the solar model is way overpriced by a few hundred dollars. I also don't like the plain Jane looks of this model. It's boring looking and looks cheap like something you'd get at the $8 watch rack at Walmart. If Garmin updates the looks of this model to something much nicer looking maybe I will reconsider getting one.


Handled a lot of very cheap Wally World watches. This is nothing like it. It tough comfortable and pretty awesome at what it does. It is really a steal at some of the discounted prices of $166 or so. Solar and non Solar are almost identical as far as construction and dial.

Garmin vs G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nonconformulaic

SgtPepper said:


> Unfortunately, the sensor on my Instinct is probably defective. The barometer no longer shows any values and at times the altimeter no longer works. The barometer can also no longer be calibrated.
> 
> View attachment 15666938
> 
> 
> View attachment 15666940


Bummer @SgtPepper! Hopefully you have already contacted Garmin directly. Here is a link to all their global support phone numbers: Garmin Global Support. In my limited expereince they are VERY happy to provide phone support if contacted directly, even on products out of warranty (as your Instinct may well be). Best of luck, and do keep us posted!


----------



## Georgewg

Wolfsatz said:


> Handled a lot of very cheap Wally World watches. This is nothing like it. It tough comfortable and pretty awesome at what it does. It is really a steal at some of the discounted prices of $166 or so. Solar and non Solar are almost identical as far as construction and dial.
> 
> Garmin vs G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I like the solar Instinct better because I don't like the idea of having to put it on a charger every 15 - 30 days. I would rather have it charge while I'm wearing it. That's the only thing that's keeping me from purchasing the non solar model. I wish that the solar model was close to the same price like the non solar one.


----------



## hookey

I’ve owned a Garmin Instinct Solar since November 2020. I’ve worn it every day and I’ve no particular desire to wear an automatic or mechanical now. In fact I took it off today ano replaced it with an auto. After a couple of hours I had to switch back to the Garmin. 

One odd thing that I noticed just yesterday, though. Sometimes the seconds display will disappear, leaving just hours and minutes and the other readouts I like on display. After several seconds the seconds return to the display. What’s all that about? I should add that I have it set to go into power save mode from Midnight to 6am each day. The seconds display is disappearing outside of that period.


----------



## nonconformulaic

hookey said:


> I've owned a Garmin Instinct Solar since November 2020. I've worn it every day and I've no particular desire to wear an automatic or mechanical now. In fact I took it off today ano replaced it with an auto. After a couple of hours I had to switch back to the Garmin.
> 
> One odd thing that I noticed just yesterday, though. *Sometimes the seconds display will disappear, leaving just hours and minutes and the other readouts I like on display.* After several seconds the seconds return to the display. What's all that about? I should add that I have it set to go into power save mode from Midnight to 6am each day. The seconds display is disappearing outside of that period.


It's a feature, not a bug.

Seconds Display Disappear & Reappear from Default Watch Face - Instinct - Wearables - Garmin Forums


----------



## hookey

nonconformulaic. Thanks so much for your post in response to my previous one. I really do appreciate that. I’ve so much to learn about the Instinct Solar. Best wishes to you.


----------



## nonconformulaic

hookey said:


> nonconformulaic. Thanks so much for your post in response to my previous one. I really do appreciate that. I've so much to learn about the Instinct Solar. Best wishes to you.


Always glad to help when I can @hookey! Garmin watch functionality is DEEP, but this forum is definitely a good place to start when questions come up.

Stay healthy!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Georgewg said:


> I like the solar Instinct better because I don't like the idea of having to put it on a charger every 15 - 30 days. I would rather have it charge while I'm wearing it. That's the only thing that's keeping me from purchasing the non solar model. I wish that the solar model was close to the same price like the non solar one.


Well .. if charging every 15 to 20 days bother you.. then pay for the convenience. to me, the cost is not justifiable given that it is pretty easy to charge it and it does so lighting fast. OR you can buy it in about a year when they start to discount more.



> >> Break <<< >>> Break <<< >>> Break <<< >>> Break <<< >>> Break <<< >>> Break <<< >>> Break <<<


All others. Perhaps I am in the minority on this one, but ever since the last IOS update to my phone, the only way I can sync the Instinct after an activity (even though it says it is connected via bluetooth) is to restart the watch.

Anyone else having this problem? Not sure if it is an app problem or a phone problem. 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> Well .. if charging every 15 to 20 days bother you.. then pay for the convenience. to me, the cost is not justifiable given that it is pretty easy to charge it and it does so lighting fast. OR you can buy it in about a year when they start to discount more.
> 
> All others. Perhaps I am in the minority on this one, but ever since the last IOS update to my phone, the only way I can sync the Instinct after an activity (even though it says it is connected via bluetooth) is to restart the watch.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? Not sure if it is an app problem or a phone problem.
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Bummer @Wolfsatz, that sounds like a PITA! Are you running the latest Instinct firmware (v12.20)? Garmin: Instinct Updates & Downloads

No issues for me, but our set ups are pretty different. I'm running an Instinct Solar on the newest firmware (v12.20, same as newest for OG Instinct, also released on same day), and I also use Android, so lots of room for you to have problems and my set up to work fine.

Fingers crossed your set up sorts itself out soon!


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> Bummer @Wolfsatz, that sounds like a PITA! Are you running the latest Instinct firmware (v12.20)? Garmin: Instinct Updates & Downloads
> 
> No issues for me, but our set ups are pretty different. I'm running an Instinct Solar on the newest firmware (v12.20, same as newest for OG Instinct, also released on same day), and I also use Android, so lots of room for you to have problems and my set up to work fine.
> 
> Fingers crossed your set up sorts itself out soon!


I got auto update on.. but I don't remember being updated for a while. My instinct says 6.60. so I guess I am a bit behind. I guess I have to manually update it since the auto update is not doing it.

Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> I got auto update on.. but I don't remember being updated for a while. My instinct says 6.60. so I guess I am a bit behind. I guess I have to manually update it since the auto update is not doing it.
> 
> Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Hope that helps! I've been on v12.20 since it was released in mid December and, at least on my Instinct Solar, it's been rock solid.


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> Hope that helps! I've been on v12.20 since it was released in mid December and, at least on my Instinct Solar, it's been rock solid.


Doing it now.


----------



## Wolfsatz

apologies for the Noob questions....... following the instructions to update.... when I move the gcg file into the Garmin folder... I do not have enough space.. need 2.5 megs.

What folders are ok to delete from the watch?



Place the gupdate.gcd file, found in the System_v*** folder, into the \GARMIN folder of the device


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> apologies for the Noob questions....... following the instructions to update.... when I move the gcg file into the Garmin folder... I do not have enough space.. need 2.5 megs.
> 
> What folders are ok to delete from the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Place the gupdate.gcd file, found in the System_v*** folder, into the \GARMIN folder of the device


Not a n00b question at all brother! You can delete everything ending in ".fit" from the "Activity" folder using the file folder navigation system on your computer (just like deleting stuff off a flash drive) and then you'll have plenty of space for the update. If you are unsure if all those activities have already synced to Garmin Connect and don't want to lose anything, be sure to do a sync with the phone app or through Garmin Express on your computer before deleting them.


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> Not a n00b question at all brother! You can delete everything ending in ".fit" from the "Activity" folder using the file folder navigation system on your computer (just like deleting stuff off a flash drive) and then you'll have plenty of space for the update. If you are unsure if all those activities have already synced to Garmin Connect and don't want to lose anything, be sure to do a sync with the phone app or through Garmin Express on your computer before deleting them.


The weirdest thing is happening..... Even though I deleted all my activity itmes. (almost 5 megs) even after retarting the watch... the into displays I only have 440 KB left .... as if I had not deleted the activities.


----------



## nonconformulaic

On a Mac by chance @Wolfsatz ? If you're on a Mac you'll probably need to "Empty Trash" from the Mac "Finder" dialogue to actually REALLY delete those files and free up the space. I would also try doing a "hard(ish) reset" of your Instinct after deleting the ".fit" files through your computer/unplugging from your computer by holding the upper left (CTRL) button for like 20 seconds. Keep us posted!


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> On a Mac by chance @Wolfsatz ? If you're on a Mac you'll probably need to "Empty Trash" from the Mac "Finder" dialogue to actually REALLY delete those files and free up the space. I would also try doing a "hard(ish) reset" of your Instinct after deleting the ".fit" files through your computer/unplugging from your computer by holding the upper left (CTRL) button for like 20 seconds. Keep us posted!


Yes.. that was it. Had to empty the trash can in order to really acquired the space. That is really a pseudo delete... seems it is only flagging for deletion.

Doing the install now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes.. that was it. Had to empty the trash can in order to really acquired the space. That is really a pseudo delete... seems it is only flagging for deletion.
> 
> Doing the install now. Thanks for the help!


Yeah, I've run into that Mac weirdness before and took a guess because you said you were on an iPhone (though I'm a personal Mac desktop/personal Android phone/work PC desktop/work iPhone weirdo!). Good luck, and let us know if you have any more hiccups. REALLY hope this solves your issue, I will feel like a jerk for sending you down this rabbit hole if it doesn't!


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> Yeah, I've run into that Mac weirdness before and took a guess because you said you were on an iPhone (though I'm a personal Mac desktop/personal Android phone/work PC desktop/work iPhone weirdo!). Good luck, and let us know if you have any more hiccups. REALLY hope this solves your issue, I will feel like a jerk for sending you down this rabbit hole if it doesn't!


Similar setup. Mac Air for personal... Windows for work.... Iphone for work / personal. And just in case... thhrow a chromebook as a back up. Used to have an android... the first note with the side window. I dont miss Android... I love the simplicity of the I phone.

Well.. Iam now on 12.20... I'll let you know after my first walk tomorrow morning. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> Similar setup. Mac Air for personal... Windows for work.... Iphone for work / personal. And just in case... thhrow a chromebook as a back up. Used to have an android... the first note with the side window. I dont miss Android... I love the simplicity of the I phone.
> 
> Well.. Iam now on 12.20... I'll let you know after my first walk tomorrow morning. Thanks for the help!


Fingers crossed, but do keep us posted!


----------



## SgtPepper

nonconformulaic said:


> Bummer @SgtPepper! Hopefully you have already contacted Garmin directly. Here is a link to all their global support phone numbers: Garmin Global Support. In my limited expereince they are VERY happy to provide phone support if contacted directly, even on products out of warranty (as your Instinct may well be). Best of luck, and do keep us posted!


Receive new Instinct free of charge when I return the defective Instinct. Good Service by Garmin!


----------



## nonconformulaic

SgtPepper said:


> Receive new Instinct free of charge when I return the defective Instinct. Good Service by Garmin!


*Hell yeah, Garmin FTW!* Looking forward to pics @SgtPepper. Stay healthy!


----------



## SgtPepper

nonconformulaic said:


> Stay healthy!


Thank you, likewise.


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> Yeah, I've run into that Mac weirdness before and took a guess because you said you were on an iPhone (though I'm a personal Mac desktop/personal Android phone/work PC desktop/work iPhone weirdo!). Good luck, and let us know if you have any more hiccups. REALLY hope this solves your issue, I will feel like a jerk for sending you down this rabbit hole if it doesn't!


Well.. works like a charm now. Never been a fan of updating right away to the lastest.. but ... it is also not auto updating.. so I will be paying close attention to future updates. 
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. works like a charm now. Never been a fan of updating right away to the lastest.. but ... it is also not auto updating.. so I will be paying close attention to future updates.
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Glad it all worked out @Wolfsatz!


----------



## nonconformulaic

FYI: New beta firmware available (v12.84) for the Instinct Solar and OG Instinct. I have an Instinct Solar and have been using the newest firmware without issue (multiple hikes, a few runs, etc.) since its release date of January 26.

Stay healthy Garminaniacs!

OG Instinct FW Update

Instinct Solar FW Update


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> FYI: New beta firmware available (v12.84) for the Instinct Solar and OG Instinct. I have an Instinct Solar and have been using the newest firmware without issue (multiple hikes, a few runs, etc.) since it's release date of January 26.
> 
> Stay healthy Garminaniacs!
> 
> OG Instinct FW Update
> 
> Instinct Solar FW Update


OG?


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> OG?


OG = "Original Gangster" (i.e., version 1, "non-solar") ...


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> OG = "Original Gangster" (i.e., version 1, "non-solar") ...


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> FYI: New beta firmware available (v12.84) for the Instinct Solar and OG Instinct. I have an Instinct Solar and have been using the newest firmware without issue (multiple hikes, a few runs, etc.) since it's release date of January 26.
> 
> Stay healthy Garminaniacs!
> 
> OG Instinct FW Update
> 
> Instinct Solar FW Update
> 
> View attachment 15680137


Done. Thanks for the Heads Up.

The OGT
The OG by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SgtPepper

So there it is, the new instinct. The whole action lasted 7 days, the exchange of the watch only took 3 days.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> Done. Thanks for the Heads Up.
> 
> The OGT
> The OG by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


So.. after doing the Beta Update... is back to not synchronizing the last activity....


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wolfsatz said:


> So.. after doing the Beta Update... is back to not synchronizing the last activity....


Bummer! Maybe others with your setup (original Instinct/iPhone) can offer better advice, but all I can think to suggest is deleting the app from your phone, restarting the phone, reinstalling the app, and doing a hard reset on your Instinct (Settings>System>Reset>Reset Default Settings). That last bit will wipe everything you've customized on your Instinct (e.g., alarms, timers, watch faces, etc.) but is probably what I would try next were I in your shoes. Have you reached out to Garmin directly on the issue?

Garmin Support


----------



## Wolfsatz

nonconformulaic said:


> Bummer! Maybe others with your setup (original Instinct/iPhone) can offer better advice, but all I can think to suggest is deleting the app from your phone, restarting the phone, reinstalling the app, and doing a hard reset on your Instinct (Settings>System>Reset>Reset Default Settings). That last bit will wipe everything you've customized on your Instinct (e.g., alarms, timers, watch faces, etc.) but is probably what I would try next were I in your shoes. Have you reached out to Garmin directly on the issue?
> 
> Garmin Support


... so, it took about 3 sync tries and finally took it.. but did not have to restart the watch. I'll check again tomorrow after another activity. Not too worried about this... perhaps it was just a glitch.


----------



## SgtPepper

Good weather for jogging with the Instinct.


----------



## Eskugorri

I like it
Do I update to the latest version of the software, 13.00 Beta?


----------



## gaijin

Eskugorri said:


> I like it
> Do I update to the latest version of the software, 13.00 Beta?
> 
> View attachment 15732408


No. The full release version of 13.00 will be made available to the general public in the next 7-10 days - no reason to go with the 13.00 Beta. No matter how much Garmin say that the 13.00 Beta is the same as the soon to be released 13.00 official software, I don't believe it. No harm in waiting.


----------



## Eskugorri

[QUOTE = "gaijin, publicación: 53087419, miembro: 17166"]
No. La versión de lanzamiento completa de 13.00 estará disponible para el público en general en los próximos 7 a 10 días, no hay razón para optar por la Beta 13.00. No importa cuánto diga Garmin que la Beta 13.00 es la misma que el software oficial 13.00 que se lanzará próximamente, no lo creo. No hay problema en esperar.
[/QUOTE]

¡¡Gracias !!


----------



## xaml

RobandPatch said:


> Such a clear and instantly readable display!


I had a look at the "Tactical" solar edition. It is an interesting watch and while I might have been willing to compromise on the aspect of pixelation, the way the inner bezel limits the screen probably is too hefty for me.


----------



## myltz400

xaml said:


> I had a look at the "Tactical" solar edition. It is an interesting watch and while I might have been willing to compromise on the aspect of pixelation, the way the inner bezel limits the screen probably is too hefty for me.


Think of it like this. The legibility of the Instinct is fantastic, you can see the information in all conditions. Casio has a screen like this called GLIDE and it is very popular but has ridiculously small indicators. So the whole point of a tool watch is to be a watch, not a phone on your wrist. This what made the Pebble so desirable. With that said I hope Garmin continues this type of development in the future and improves features and battery life without high resolution, color, touch screens, etc. Leave that for Apple and Samsung. You can't go wrong with the Instinct if you look at it like this, I would even say its better than the more expensive Garmin watches in a lot of ways.


----------



## xaml

In keeping with the tool analogy, even though this could be called into question regarding an electronic device with some degree of sensitivity, military standards or not, I would think that there are tools which are functional and relatively basic but which do not feature certain rough spots. And in regards to this watch, one such seems to be, in my personal view, the inner bezel in terms of the amount of space it occupies and in terms of its shape. It does not seem to be harmonious with the overall round shape of the watch. If there is an explanation for this, to increase the stability of the display, I might understand this better. In regards to the resolution, I was not asking for a battery draining leap. I was wondering about a subtle improvement.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Spring is in the Air

Garden Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Damienr8

Haven't posted any updates to this thread in a while but I wanted to chime in. Having owned the Garmin Solar Tactical Edition for about 9 months now, I can confidently say it's the best Multisport/Fitness Tracker I've ever owned. For reference, I've owned the Fenix 3,5 & 6, the Suunto Core, and Suunto 9. The multisport functions I use are Running, Weightlifting, Rowing (pre-covid), and Hiking. I personally saw no need to continue with the Fenix line since I use a few of its features, so I took a stab at the Instinct Solar Tactical. 

On a recent trip to Scottsdale, AZ, we went hiking 4 mornings in a row. All hikes were between 2-3 hours each, across different elevation ranges, moderate difficulty, and in Sunny weather. On Hike day 1, with all watch features enabled (Bluetooth, HR, etc) and GPS+Glonass, I started with 26 days battery. After the 4th day hike, my battery was at....27 days. The solar did all the work, even with GPS running for those 2-3hours, across 4 days, and Bluetooth, notifications, etc. during the non-hiking hours. 

Awesome watch. My suggestions for the next iteration of the version of the Instinct:
1. Upgraded solar performance
2. Slightly larger screen but with slimmer bezels (not the solar part - the actual case bezels)
3. Same monochromatic display (don't want color) but a higher resolution.
4. Slightly thinner - I wear this 24/7 - sometimes it snags on work shirts.


----------



## 325xia

Damienr8 said:


> Haven't posted any updates to this thread in a while but I wanted to chime in. Having owned the Garmin Solar Tactical Edition for about 9 months now, I can confidently say it's the best Multisport/Fitness Tracker I've ever owned. For reference, I've owned the Fenix 3,5 & 6, the Suunto Core, and Suunto 9. The multisport functions I use are Running, Weightlifting, Rowing (pre-covid), and Hiking. I personally saw no need to continue with the Fenix line since I use a few of its features, so I took a stab at the Instinct Solar Tactical.
> 
> On a recent trip to Scottsdale, AZ, we went hiking 4 mornings in a row. All hikes were between 2-3 hours each, across different elevation ranges, moderate difficulty, and in Sunny weather. On Hike day 1, with all watch features enabled (Bluetooth, HR, etc) and GPS+Glonass, I started with 26 days battery. After the 4th day hike, my battery was at....27 days. The solar did all the work, even with GPS running for those 2-3hours, across 4 days, and Bluetooth, notifications, etc. during the non-hiking hours.
> 
> Awesome watch. My suggestions for the next iteration of the version of the Instinct:
> 1. Upgraded solar performance
> 2. Slightly larger screen but with slimmer bezels (not the solar part - the actual case bezels)
> 3. Same monochromatic display (don't want color) but a higher resolution.
> 4. Slightly thinner - I wear this 24/7 - sometimes it snags on work shirts.


I agree. I have both the Instinct and the Tactix Delta Solar. The Solar function on the Fenix/Tactix lineup is a joke. It barely does any type of recharging of the watch. You can't beat the Instinct for its legibility in almost complete darkness to intense sunshine. Amazing display.
I do however like the looks of my Tactix Delta Solar better. It can be worn in any environment, (dressy, outdoor). So, I use them both. The Instinct also is so lightweight. You barely know you are wearing anything.
Michael


----------



## Facelessman

Messing around with new straps


----------



## johant

I bought an Instinct Solar as well, about a week ago. Three runs (between 5km and 15km) and a few daily walks further, and my battery reserve went up(!) to 25 days now. To be fair, I don't wear it 24x7, and put it in battery saving mode when I am not doing an activity. When I don't wear it, the Instinct goes on the window tile together with my other solar watches. But compared to my previous sports watches, it is certainly impressive!
I am a recreational runner and hiker, and I don't miss the advanced running data. However, just the battery life is already worth it for me.


----------



## Facelessman

Trying to match white strap with positive display. Totally love the watch


----------



## Damienr8

325xia said:


> I agree. I have both the Instinct and the Tactix Delta Solar. The Solar function on the Fenix/Tactix lineup is a joke. It barely does any type of recharging of the watch. You can't beat the Instinct for its legibility in almost complete darkness to intense sunshine. Amazing display.
> I do however like the looks of my Tactix Delta Solar better. It can be worn in any environment, (dressy, outdoor). So, I use them both. The Instinct also is so lightweight. You barely know you are wearing anything.
> Michael


I do really admire the looks of the Fenix lineup as they are versatile for work and working out. The instinct sticks out like a sore thumb but I thoroughly prefer function over form in this case. Maybe we will get a "less technical" interpretation of the case with the next iteration of the fenix. Can't wait to see where Garmin takes this model.


----------



## AlboWatch

I'm trying to decide between a Garmin Solar Instinct and a Casio Protrek PRW-3100FC. I know it's not a quite an apples to apples comparison but they're both solar ABC watches with timers, world time, etc. In looking through Garmin's website i couldn't find the capacity for the stop watch and countdown timer for the Instinct. Casio is notorious for implementing varied capacities on their timers and stopwatches, mainly 60 minutes or 24 hours. Some have capabilities of 1000 hours but their is no rhyme or reason as to why they do that. I digress. Does anybody know the durations of these timers on the Instinct?


----------



## RockyWatch

Damienr8 said:


> Haven't posted any updates to this thread in a while but I wanted to chime in. Having owned the Garmin Solar Tactical Edition for about 9 months now, I can confidently say it's the best Multisport/Fitness Tracker I've ever owned. For reference, I've owned the Fenix 3,5 & 6, the Suunto Core, and Suunto 9. The multisport functions I use are Running, Weightlifting, Rowing (pre-covid), and Hiking. I personally saw no need to continue with the Fenix line since I use a few of its features, so I took a stab at the Instinct Solar Tactical.
> 
> On a recent trip to Scottsdale, AZ, we went hiking 4 mornings in a row. All hikes were between 2-3 hours each, across different elevation ranges, moderate difficulty, and in Sunny weather. On Hike day 1, with all watch features enabled (Bluetooth, HR, etc) and GPS+Glonass, I started with 26 days battery. After the 4th day hike, my battery was at....27 days. The solar did all the work, even with GPS running for those 2-3hours, across 4 days, and Bluetooth, notifications, etc. during the non-hiking hours.
> 
> Awesome watch. My suggestions for the next iteration of the version of the Instinct:
> 1. Upgraded solar performance
> 2. Slightly larger screen but with slimmer bezels (not the solar part - the actual case bezels)
> 3. Same monochromatic display (don't want color) but a higher resolution.
> 4. Slightly thinner - I wear this 24/7 - sometimes it snags on work shirts.


I'm interested in getting one of these as a daily. What do you think of the build quality and longevity of this watch?


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT a la Hosta
GIT Hosta by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

My wife made me a customized coffee mug

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## blues45

Garmin is most worn out of all my watches. 
Bought it mainly to track my runs


----------



## AlboWatch

blues45 said:


> Garmin is most worn out of all my watches.
> Bought it mainly to track my runs


Nice looking X-33.....you wear it often? I just recently acquired the Instinct Solar. My first watch of this genre. I own a couple of G-shocks, but this is much more functionally advanced than the G's that I own. Anybody know where to pick up a good aftermarket nylon strap? Garmin's selection is nice but a bit pricey.


----------



## woodville63

AlboWatch said:


> Anybody know where to pick up a good aftermarket nylon strap?


Son has just bought the moss tactical so I went looking for nylon straps. Amazon best-seller for $22 including shipping to Aus, https://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Garmin-Replacement-Wristband-Forerunner/dp/B07J5KQH3J. I found for $2 from Ali, 1.61US $ 27% OFF|20mm 22mm sports nylon nato strap for Samsung Galaxy watch 3 46mm 42mm active 2 40mm 44mm Gear S3 bracelet Huawei GT2 Pro band|Watchbands| - AliExpress. He also went for a NATO, 2.14US $ 45% OFF|Brand Heavy duty nylon straps 20mm 22mm 24mm Nylon Watch Band NATO Strap Zulu strap watch strap ring buckle 280mm Nato Watchband|Watchbands| - AliExpress. I have bought cheap NATO's off Ali before and found the quality to be OK. Have just ordered a cheap perlon for myself, 2.7US $ 48% OFF|16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Solid color Perlon Woven Nylon watchbands bracelet fabric Woven Watch Strap Band Buckle belt black blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress. Will let you know what I think once they arrive. Best place to explore is Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets). Well worth spending a few hours going through it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

woodville63 said:


> Son has just bought the moss tactical so I went looking for nylon straps. Amazon best-seller for $22 including shipping to Aus, https://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Garmin-Replacement-Wristband-Forerunner/dp/B07J5KQH3J. I found for $2 from Ali, 1.61US $ 27% OFF|20mm 22mm sports nylon nato strap for Samsung Galaxy watch 3 46mm 42mm active 2 40mm 44mm Gear S3 bracelet Huawei GT2 Pro band|Watchbands| - AliExpress. He also went for a NATO, 2.14US $ 45% OFF|Brand Heavy duty nylon straps 20mm 22mm 24mm Nylon Watch Band NATO Strap Zulu strap watch strap ring buckle 280mm Nato Watchband|Watchbands| - AliExpress. I have bought cheap NATO's off Ali before and found the quality to be OK. Have just ordered a cheap perlon for myself, 2.7US $ 48% OFF|16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Solid color Perlon Woven Nylon watchbands bracelet fabric Woven Watch Strap Band Buckle belt black blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress. Will let you know what I think once they arrive. Best place to explore is Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets). Well worth spending a few hours going through it.


NATO/ZULU straps are not compatible with the HR sensor. Yellow Dog watch straps make a custom NATO which is.


----------



## woodville63

Snaggletooth said:


> NATO/ZULU straps are not compatible with the HR sensor.


I'll let him know. Looks like I'm getting a free NATO.


----------



## Snaggletooth

woodville63 said:


> I'll let him know. Looks like I'm getting a free NATO.


A picture is worth 1,000 words&#8230;


----------



## Fullers1845

AlboWatch said:


> Nice looking X-33.....you wear it often? I just recently acquired the Instinct Solar. My first watch of this genre. I own a couple of G-shocks, but this is much more functionally advanced than the G's that I own. Anybody know where to pick up a good aftermarket nylon strap? Garmin's selection is nice but a bit pricey.


Check out The Hook Strap™ Classic - Elastic Watch Band - Nick Mankey Designs

I have 3 and 2 more on order. The first one I ordered is on my Garmin Instinct.


----------



## blues45

AlboWatch said:


> Nice looking X-33.....you wear it often? I just recently acquired the Instinct Solar. My first watch of this genre. I own a couple of G-shocks, but this is much more functionally advanced than the G's that I own. Anybody know where to pick up a good aftermarket nylon strap? Garmin's selection is nice but a bit pricey.


Long history with that X33. Bought it used, sold it twice and bought the exact watch twice. I also wore the X33 when my son was born. It now stays in the collection forever. Most my watches are grab and go quartz. Gshock, Seiko Arnie, X33, Garmin. I find I'm too lazy to set the time these days on any autos.


----------



## AlboWatch

blues45 said:


> Long history with that X33. Bought it used, sold it twice and bought the exact watch twice. I also wore the X33 when my son was born. It now stays in the collection forever. Most my watches are grab and go quartz. Gshock, Seiko Arnie, X33, Garmin. I find I'm too lazy to set the time these days on any autos.


X33 is a very cool watch with significant history and when a great personal event is tied to a piece, it makes it that much more a part of you. It makes absolute sense that it will stay in your collection. Yeah I've gravitated to quartz pieces more recently. I love autos but quartz watches definitely have an allure to them, especially these multi function digitals. So far I'm loving this Garmin Instinct.


----------



## AlboWatch

Fullers1845 said:


> Check out The Hook Strap™ Classic - Elastic Watch Band - Nick Mankey Designs
> 
> I have 3 and 2 more on order. The first one I ordered is on my Garmin Instinct.


Placed an order. The wait time is a bummer but looks to be worth it based on what people are saying about them. I appreciate the recommendation. Thank you.


----------



## AlboWatch

woodville63 said:


> Son has just bought the moss tactical so I went looking for nylon straps. Amazon best-seller for $22 including shipping to Aus, Amazon.com: Fintie Band Compatible with Garmin Fenix 5, Soft Woven Nylon Sport Strap Replacement Wristband Compatible with Garmin Fenix 5 Plus / Sapphire Edition / Forerunner 935 945 / Instinct Watch, Olive: Clothing. I found for $2 from Ali, 1.61US $ 27% OFF|20mm 22mm sports nylon nato strap for Samsung Galaxy watch 3 46mm 42mm active 2 40mm 44mm Gear S3 bracelet Huawei GT2 Pro band|Watchbands| - AliExpress. He also went for a NATO, 2.14US $ 45% OFF|Brand Heavy duty nylon straps 20mm 22mm 24mm Nylon Watch Band NATO Strap Zulu strap watch strap ring buckle 280mm Nato Watchband|Watchbands| - AliExpress. I have bought cheap NATO's off Ali before and found the quality to be OK. Have just ordered a cheap perlon for myself, 2.7US $ 48% OFF|16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Solid color Perlon Woven Nylon watchbands bracelet fabric Woven Watch Strap Band Buckle belt black blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress. Will let you know what I think once they arrive. Best place to explore is Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets). Well worth spending a few hours going through it.


Thank you for taking the time putting this information together. I'll avoid the standard NATO's as Snaggletooth alluded to it rendering the HR monitor ineffective, but i'll jump on AliExpress and view the offerings. I ordered a Nick Mankey Designs watch band, but there's a 10 week delivery estimate so checking out some inexpensive AliExpress options seems like a good idea in the meantime. Thanks again.


----------



## Fullers1845

AlboWatch said:


> Placed an order. The wait time is a bummer but looks to be worth it based on what people are saying about them. I appreciate the recommendation. Thank you.


Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Fullers1845

AlboWatch said:


> Thank you for taking the time putting this information together. I'll avoid the standard NATO's as Snaggletooth alluded to it rendering the HR monitor ineffective, but i'll jump on AliExpress and view the offerings. I ordered a Nick Mankey Designs watch band, but there's a 10 week delivery estimate so checking out some inexpensive AliExpress options seems like a good idea in the meantime. Thanks again.


Amazon also sells some aftermarket silicone straps that fit. Basically the same as the OEM, just different colors.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fullers1845 said:


> Amazon also sells some aftermarket silicone straps that fit. Basically the same as the OEM, just different colors.


Agreed, I got this one in Jul 20 and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Racer88

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15920675


Love the photo. Great shot.


----------



## AlboWatch

Fullers1845 said:


> Definitely worth the wait!


Yeah.....that strap does look nice.


----------



## AlboWatch

Fullers1845 said:


> Amazon also sells some aftermarket silicone straps that fit. Basically the same as the OEM, just different colors.


That's good to know. I'll head over to Amazon once I'm ready to spice it up with some different color combos. Right now I'm diggin that all black look with the Mankey strap you got goin on here:


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

So barometer/altimeter on my watch took a crap. I cleaned the ports just to make sure that's not the issue and hard reset the watch. Still nothing. Anyone had that happen? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garmin Instinct Tactical for 179 and the Solar for 250 for Amazon Prime Day









Garmin Instinct Tactical, Rugged GPS Watch, Tactical Specific Features, Constructed to U.S. Military Standard 810G for Thermal, Shock and Water Resistance, Tan


Garmin Instinct Tactical, Rugged GPS Watch, Tactical Specific Features, Constructed to U.S. Military Standard 810G for Thermal, Shock and Water Resistance, Tan



www.amazon.com


----------



## mugwump867

Fullers1845 said:


> Amazon also sells some aftermarket silicone straps that fit. Basically the same as the OEM, just different colors.


Since the Instinct has singlehandedly sidelined all of my other watches, except for the rare dress-up occasion, I bought a bunch of these straps. Can't stand wearing the same thing every day for months and years on end so these provide at least a bit of variety and the quality is excellent.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Old Faithful by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Skeptical

I've been intrigued by the Instinct, particularly the solar version since it was announced. I'm a longtime runner, and have used a number of Garmins over the years, but I haven't found one that I felt hit the sweet spot of good running watch and good everyday watch. The Instinct is promising so far.

Edit - As a minor update...I don't think this is the watch for me. The solar charging is a nifty gimmick, but fairly pointless if you use the GPS often. The rugged design is nice for a beater, but makes it too thick and unwieldy for my taste. I guess I really want a dedicated running watch for running, even if it's less versatile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys, someone knows if the instinct can be opened ? Just in case of need for a battery change


----------



## Odie

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows if the instinct can be opened ? Just in case of need for a battery change


The case can be opened, but it's glued. It's not designed for you to replace the battery, you'd have to get a new watch..


----------



## GrouchoM

Odie said:


> The case can be opened, but it's glued. It's not designed for you to replace the battery, you'd have to get a new watch..


or have Garmin do it..

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

GrouchoM said:


> or have Garmin do it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I'd be inclined to say no, they'll just replace the watch:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Victorv

Odie said:


> I'd be inclined to say no, they'll just replace the watch:





Odie said:


> The case can be opened, but it's glued. It's not designed for you to replace the battery, you'd have to get a new watch..


Thank you so much my friend

My concern was about what to do if the battery becomes weak. I bought the watch anyway and will receive it tomorrow.

I hope this garmin is durable and hasn't problems. Since i had problems with my fenix 3, i was a bit worried about having another


----------



## samael_6978

Mine developed problems.

First one began rattling instead of vibrating. Garmin replaced it.

In the second Instinct one of the sensors stopped working.

Both problems developed within a year of ownership and were covered by warranty.

Garmin stood by the product and replaced them for free. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Instincts are on sale over here and I'm really torn at the moment. I used to own the regular one in graphite and was very happy with it. The battery lasted forever and the display was out of this world. I had every Garmin imaginable over the past 2 years, the last one was the Tactix Delta sapphire Solar. The solar part of the deal was utter garbage, completely useless. And I really hated the dark display and all those reflections. 

I can get the Coyote tan Tactical for 169€ ( black is sold out) . The solars are 289€. I don't care much for the solar thing, but I am interested if the sensors and GPS are really all that superior to the old version? 

The price difference is not negligible and I hate the SOLAR text on the new case. I also remember that it got charged in no time. 

Does anyone own the Coyote tan version? Any pics? I'd really prefer the black Tactical, but it's not available at this price. The regular ones left in stock are the beige and the blue.


----------



## Wolfsatz

I would say go for it. My Tundra has been my go to watch for the gym. has not dissapointed at all. Solar is a bit over priced.. but I would not mind having it.

a few pics from my BF G.



coyote tan garmin instinct - Google Search


----------



## therion

@Wolfsatz Yeah, I wouldn't mind the solar either, but I'm not sure if the updated sensors work that much better/are significantly more accurate. The solar feature itself is not really that big of a deal for me, because I remember the battery on my old Instinct being extremely good and it also didn't take too long to charge. Regular ones are 159€ and the standard solars 289€. Oh well, gotta sleep on it today. But I'm pretty sure that the old version of the black tactical Instinct would be on my wrist, had it been in stock today...


----------



## Casanova Jr.

i love mine but the heart monitor sensor is totally unreliabe too many up and down during a simple fast walk it went from 142 to 70 in a very short time it happens quite often even if i walk at a steady peace the beats change continuosly going up and down. My huawey band 4 pro is much more stable. During the same fast walking (i was wearing both) it never went over 110/113 and it was most of the time at around 98/100 beats which seems more accurate, being my resting beat at 48/50. This is the second one i own, both did this and my brother which owns one confirmed the same problem. Other than this i like it very much, step counter seems pretty accurate too


----------



## GrouchoM

Casanova Jr. said:


> i love mine but the heart monitor sensor is totally unreliabe too many up and down during a simple fast walk it went from 142 to 70 in a very short time it happens quite often even if i walk at a steady peace the beats change continuosly going up and down. My huawey band 4 pro is much more stable. During the same fast walking (i was wearing both) it never went over 110/113 and it was most of the time at around 98/100 beats which seems more accurate, being my resting beat at 48/50. This is the second one i own, both did this and my brother which owns one confirmed the same problem. Other than this i like it very much, step counter seems pretty accurate too


You might try using one of the Activities for HR tracking.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casanova Jr.

GrouchoM said:


> You might try using one of the Activities for HR tracking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


that wont make any difference, the sensor will work the same way.. however it was set on walking


----------



## GrouchoM

Casanova Jr. said:


> that wont make any difference, the sensor will work the same way.. however it was set on walking


Each activity users a different algorithm to APPROXIMATE your HR. This is due to it trying to take into account likely body motions, magnitudes and periodicities. If you do the same thing but using different Activity selections, you'll get differing results

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casanova Jr.

GrouchoM said:


> Each activity users a different algorithm to APPROXIMATE your HR. This is due to it trying to take into account likely body motions, magnitudes and periodicities. If you do the same thing but using different Activity selections, you'll get differing results
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


i have used multiple fitenss trackers and they do not have those spikes whatever algorithm they are using is not working properly.and YES during my workouts I always set it accordingly to the specific activity i do, mostly fast walking (i'm recovering from an injury) and during these walks whenever i look at the watch i see the beat jumping up and down quite often, very inconsistent. Mine is the first generation maybe now the hr sensor has been improved, not sure though. Many amazon reviews has pointed this out. In the last past year i have used it almost as step counter, it is a shame than a 250 bucks tracker , this is what i have paid at that time, is performing worse than a 50 bucks fitness band. My guess is that most of the buyers buy this stuff, but they use it solely as a watch or probably they never look at the datas, not sure if here it was already pointed out, honestly i have not read the previous posts but the hr tracker is not reliable at all.


----------



## GrouchoM

When I really care about the HR, I use it in conjuction with my Polar H10 strap sensor. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

GrouchoM said:


> When I really care about the HR, I use it in conjuction with my Polar H10 strap sensor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Ditto.


----------



## justinloos88

Can you dive with this watch?


----------



## Wolfsatz

justinloos88 said:


> Can you dive with this watch?


you can dive with anything you want. 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth

justinloos88 said:


> Can you dive with this watch?


The question is, can you speed-post with it? 🧐

Edit - busted! 🥳


----------



## Odie

justinloos88 said:


> Can you dive with this watch?


Yes, I just got back from Honduras and dove 20+ dives. I dove 2 wrecks that were 100'+. It will be just fine.

Garmin Instinct Tactical Solar


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Yes, I just got back from Honduras and dove 20+ dives. I dove 2 wrecks that were 100'+. It will be just fine.
> 
> Garmin Instinct Tactical Solar


Eventually you prefer the Instinct!

I got that itch too.

I love the Instinct.

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Once again jogging with the Instinct.


----------



## DingoDave

Has anyone been using their Instinct without being connected to their smartphone. Just picked up a garmin instinct to replace my Apple Watch the other day and I do not want or need text messages incoming call notification or emails on my watch. All those things coming to my Apple Watch drove me crazy. Is there any other functionality besides possibly the weather that I would lose if I don't have it connected to my smart phone? Also wondering without the Bluetooth on how much longer the battery life would be?


----------



## Fullers1845

You also lose the Garmin Connected App connection, which syncs your activities and health data measured by the watch.

Having said that, I disconnected mine, turned of the HR monitor, deleted the app and now use my Instinct as a stand alone ABC/GPS/Step Counter watch with an excellent vibration alarm. 

Battery lasts much longer.


----------



## DingoDave

Thanks Fullers1845. I use the gps fitness activities in real time. When I’m running or biking I keep track of my time, distance, pace, heart rate while exercising. I don’t really need to review them in retrospect as I workout to stay fit not for competition. I was originally looking for an ABC g-shock but even not connected to a smartphone the Garmin seemed to check more boxes than the G or Protrek’s. IMHO the G’s look cooler and not as sterile as the Garmin. I may attempt to paint in the letters on the bezel at some point. I did so on a couple old G’s in the past with pretty good results.


----------



## Odie

DingoDave said:


> Has anyone been using their Instinct without being connected to their smartphone. Just picked up a garmin instinct to replace my Apple Watch the other day and I do not want or need text messages incoming call notification or emails on my watch. All those things coming to my Apple Watch drove me crazy. Is there any other functionality besides possibly the weather that I would lose if I don't have it connected to my smart phone? Also wondering without the Bluetooth on how much longer the battery life would be?
> View attachment 16117460


You'll also lose the ability to obtain DEM Altitude information, which needs your phone.


----------



## GrouchoM

Odie said:


> You'll also lose the ability to obtain DEM Altitude information, which needs your phone.


Thanks, I didn't know this! 
Also, if you power your watch off and it can't talk to your phone not GPS, it will likely lose time and location info.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DingoDave

I was kinda hoping that using the GPS would set the time and location data. I know there is a function to set time with GPS as well.


----------



## gaijin

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks, I didn't know this!
> Also, if you power your watch off and it can't talk to your phone not GPS, it will likely lose time and location info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Let's not get carried away here. GPS functionality has nothing to do with connection to your phone.

With the Instinct completely disconnected from your phone (*MENU > Settings > Phone > Toggle OFF*), every time you use GPS, location and time info are automatically updated. Sync Time with GPS also works.

Yes, DEM Elevation data are not available when disconnected from your phone, but the Altimeter can still be calibrated using GPS (not as accurate as DEM in most cases, but usually within about 10 metres depending on quality of GPS signal) or by entering current Elevation.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

DingoDave said:


> I was kinda hoping that using the GPS would set the time and location data. I know there is a function to set time with GPS as well.


You are correct. Using GPS will automatically update time and location data.

HTH


----------



## samael_6978

I keep my Instinct connected to the phone but all notification are turned off. This suits me as I track my sleep and activities. Also, I don't have to worry about software updates. They're automatic. 

With that being said, instinct can make a great stand alone watch. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

gaijin said:


> You are correct. Using GPS will automatically update time and location data.
> 
> HTH


I know this but, for me, the phone is easier to connect to than GPS much of the time.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

GrouchoM said:


> I know this but, for me, the phone is easier to connect to than GPS much of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I thought the question under discussion was what the Instinct is capable of autonomously, i.e. without connection to a phone - not whether connection to a phone would be an easier way to realize any given result.


----------



## GrouchoM

gaijin said:


> I thought the question under discussion was what the Instinct is capable of autonomously, i.e. without connection to a phone - not whether connection to a phone would be an easier way to realize any given result.


It was/is. So, if you power cycle your watch without phone access while inside, you have to go outside to set time and location (on the Fenix, you can set the location to a saved location). This is very inconvenient if your region is in bad weather or it's late at night or you're in a tall building.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

GrouchoM said:


> It was/is. So, if you power cycle your watch without phone access while inside, you have to go outside to set time and location (on the Fenix, you can set the location to a saved location). This is very inconvenient if your region is in bad weather or it's late at night or you're in a tall building.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Then I would suggest you use your phone. Problem solved. Inconvenience avoided.

HTH


----------



## nonconformulaic

GrouchoM said:


> It was/is. So, if you power cycle your watch without phone access while inside, you have to go outside to set time and location (on the Fenix, you can set the location to a saved location). This is very inconvenient if your region is in bad weather or it's late at night or you're in a tall building.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nope, at least not for the time. Settings>System>Time>Set Time>Manual, then back out one level and go to Time and set it to whatever you want. Instinct/Instinct Solar work great as a killer ABC watch without a smart phone (or GPS reception) if that's your jam. If you don't pair it with a phone, turn off HR and O2 sensors, and (Instinct Solar) basically ever get outside in the sun, the battery life readout changes to an infinity symbol.


----------



## GrouchoM

If you're anal about time, this won't work; you can only set the time down to the second using gps...not even the phone can help here, though. The watch itself only is adjustable to the minute and phone syncing is only with 2-3 seconds. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

.


----------



## nonconformulaic

GrouchoM said:


> If you're anal about time, this won't work; you can only set the time down to the second using gps...not even the phone can help here, though. The watch itself only is adjustable to the minute and phone syncing is only with 2-3 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nonsense, manual time setting on the Instinct/Instinct Solar is "hackable". Set the hour and minute one minute in the future, then hit the "set" button (upper right button) when the minute passes on your favorite atomic time website and you're second accurate according to your favorite atomic time website. If you're super crazy about split second accuracy, go outside the next time you're able and sync time with GPS (FWIW my Instinct Solar has no trouble grabbing the GPS time signal inside my apartment) and you're good to go.

Long story short, the Instinct/Instinct Solar is the best ABC watch on the market IMHO, even (and ESPECIALLY) for folks who don't want to link their watch to their phone or laptop.


----------



## GrouchoM

The manual method doesn't adjust to the split second when I do it... and I spoke to service and they agreed. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

We all have our little “OCD” things and I’d be the last to criticize someone who wants the watch to be perfectly in sync, down to the seconds. I have my own little pet peeves that I look for in watches.

During my experimenting, I found when you do a soft reset on the Instinct it keeps time perfectly fine. When you do a hard reset on the Instinct, that’s where I can lose the time, by even a few minutes.


----------



## gaijin

GrouchoM said:


> The manual method doesn't adjust to the split second when I do it... and I spoke to service and they agreed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Then you're doing it wrong


----------



## GrouchoM

gaijin said:


> Then you're doing it wrong


As I said, customer service agreed that this was how our worked. Either their CS isn't as good as claimed or they're right.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Deleted


----------



## Fullers1845

nonconformulaic said:


> Nonsense, manual time setting on the Instinct/Instinct Solar is "hackable". Set the hour and minute one minute in the future, then hit the "set" button (upper right button) when the minute passes on your favorite atomic time website and you're second accurate according to your favorite atomic time website. If you're super crazy about split second accuracy, go outside the next time you're able and sync time with GPS (FWIW my Instinct Solar has no trouble grabbing the GPS time signal inside my apartment) and you're good to go.
> 
> Long story short, the Instinct/Instinct Solar is the best ABC watch on the market IMHO, even (and ESPECIALLY) for folks who don't want to link their watch to their phone or laptop.


While I generally have more respect for the person doing something than the one saying it can't be done, I tried this and found it more difficult than you make it sound.

Attempted to synchronize my clicking of the "Set" button with the minute change on Time.is. When I backed out of all the menus to the time display the watch was ~2 sec. slow. When I did the same using my pre-programmed "instant" shortcut back to the Watch Face the best I could get was -.5 sec. accuracy. More often it was -1 sec.

To be fair, "Set Time With GPS" is about -1 sec. as well.

Close enough for me, just reporting the results of my Instinct "hacking" experiment using the method described in the quoted post.

Interested in hearing what others find too.

Cheers!


----------



## GrouchoM

I wonder if after the GPS sync it communicates with the phone and changes its time. I know that after some GPS syncs it's dead on and other times it's off by 1-2 seconds. 
Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I'll add that, even without GPS syncing, it's never more than 3ish seconds off. So, it's not just drifting. It's syncing with the phone but not precisely. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

GrouchoM said:


> I wonder if after the GPS sync it communicates with the phone and changes its time. I know that after some GPS syncs it's dead on and other times it's off by 1-2 seconds.
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Mine is not connected to my phone FWIW. Plus, we're talking about manual set mode. Isn't that what auto set is for?


----------



## GrouchoM

Fullers1845 said:


> Mine is not connected to my phone FWIW. Plus, we're talking about manual set mode. Isn't that what auto set is for?


Gotcha.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaltotun

Two questions : can you pair this watch with a Garmin Bluetooth heart rate strap like this, and does it have the 'Training Effect' calculation?


----------



## GrouchoM

Xaltotun said:


> Two questions : can you pair this watch with a Garmin Bluetooth heart rate strap like this, and does it have the 'Training Effect' calculation?


Probably... it pairs with my Polar H10 chest strap heart rate sensor.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Xaltotun said:


> Two questions : can you pair this watch with a Garmin Bluetooth heart rate strap like this, and does it have the 'Training Effect' calculation?


1. Yes
2. Dunno


----------



## nonconformulaic

GrouchoM said:


> As I said, customer service agreed that this was how our worked. Either their CS isn't as good as claimed or they're right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Bummer, I guess??? Manual time setting definitely worked the way I described when the watch was first released, but...

If the Instinct Solar won't let me *(simultaneously)* _1) manually set the time to second precision_, while I simultaneously _2) refuse to link it to my phone_, and ALSO simultaneously _3) refuse to grab a GPS signal_, I might as well just throw mine in the trash!

Considering the above simultaneous constraints (which happen to me basically *nevery *single day), this smart phone connected, GPS enabled watch is basically worthless!

_Unrelated, but has anyone else ever wished humanity could settle on a "sarcasm font"? I vote for Comic Sans_!

Check out 0:16 to 0:31 below for my take on @GrouchoM's objections to the Instinct Solar's manual time setting capability.


----------



## Xaltotun

Snaggletooth said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Dunno


Thanks for the information. Can you play around the menus, see if there is anything mentioning Training Effect, it normally would be a number from 1 to 5...


----------



## GrouchoM

nonconformulaic said:


> Bummer, I guess??? Manual time setting definitely worked the way I described when the watch was first released, but...
> 
> If the Instinct Solar won't let me *(simultaneously)* _1) manually set the time to second precision_, while I simultaneously _2) refuse to link it to my phone_, and ALSO simultaneously _3) refuse to grab a GPS signal_, I might as well just throw mine in the trash!
> 
> Considering the above simultaneous constraints (which happen to me basically *nevery *single day), this smart phone connected, GPS enabled watch is basically worthless!
> 
> _Unrelated, but has anyone else ever wished humanity could settle on a "sarcasm font"? I vote for Comic Sans_!
> 
> Check out 0:16 to 0:31 below for my take on @GrouchoM's objections to the Instinct Solar's manual time setting capability.


Why are you taking this so intensely? I like the watch BUT only a fanboy that's obsessed wouldn't see a few issues. I don't care about its 2-3 second inaccuracy... I'm just relaying it to the earlier poster. I have had an issue with it losing my location after a watch restart and, without GPS (it was late and raining),I was sick with it being incorrect until the next day. Also, if you use Activities, there can be a lag on Start. Stop, and Details button presses of about 1 second. Also, the "disappearing seconds to save battery" when the watch isn't moving is a bit annoying.... especially when taking a pulse (mine or others... the HR sensor isn't that accurate).
So.... despite really liking the watch and almost always wearing it, it's NOT perfect.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

GrouchoM said:


> Why are you taking this so intensely? I like the watch BUT only a fanboy that's obsessed wouldn't see a few issues. I don't care about its 2-3 second inaccuracy... I'm just relaying it to the earlier poster. I have had an issue with it losing my location after a watch restart and, without GPS (it was late and raining),I was sick with it being incorrect until the next day. Also, if you use Activities, there can be a lag on Start. Stop, and Details button presses of about 1 second. Also, the "disappearing seconds to save battery" when the watch isn't moving is a bit annoying.... especially when taking a pulse (mine or others... the HR sensor isn't that accurate).
> So.... despite really liking the watch and almost always wearing it, it's NOT perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No Garmin fanboi, definitely not saying the Instinct Solar is perfect, and trust me, I read/respond to WUS commentary with zero intensity. I mostly come here for laughs, and you've helped me out on that front plenty over the years!

I'm just pointing out that the "issue" with not being able to zero the seconds manually you're highlighting is really only an "issue" in (charitably) pretty atypical situations that myself, and I'm guessing 99.999% of the target demographic, will never experience. In summary, you need to *simultaneously* _demand second accuracy AND refuse to connect it to your smartphone AND refuse to grab a GPS signal_ before your "issue" with manual time setting becomes even remotely relevant. FYI: Try a GPS time set or point save near a window if you have one and it will probably grab a GPS signal without going outdoors; mine can grab a signal anywhere in my apartment.

Is the inability to set seconds manually, when it's sooooo easy to connect to a phone or grab a GPS signal, a meaningful shortcoming of the Instinct Solar? We're all entitled to our own opinions, but in mine, absolutely not. The Instinct Solar is clearly marketed as a "smartphone connected, GPS enabled, smartwatch". Anyone who uses it as it's marketed (by connecting it to a phone or GPS signal for a few seconds a month) will never see the same "issue" with manual time setting you do.

My gas-powered SUV won't run on diesel, even when it's cheaper than gas. Is that an "issue" with my rig? Not in my mind.
Delicious 9% ABV IPAs make me fat, even when I'm really thirsty. Is that an "issue" with heavy IPAs? Not in my mind.
Weekends go too fast, even when I really like being out on the trails more than working. Is that an "issue" with weekends? Not in my mind.

IMHO the key to true happiness in this life is managing our expectations, not demanding the world satisfy them. Sorry the Instinct Solar is falling short of a few of yours, but it sure exceeds all of mine!

Enough griping though, we're obviously on different pages with what a "great" watch needs to deliver, so here's an Instinct Solar wrist shot for all the forum members rolling their eyes at our back and forth!


----------



## GrouchoM

I think you missed that connecting to a phone does NOT sync to the second. For me, GPS does (usually) but never with the phone. Customer service agreed. 
The other point is that I'm just stating these "issues" for the OP in as much detail as I can and letting the OP determine their significance. To me, the 2-3 seconds is irrelevant now that I know it's how the watch is. 

My watch doesn't get GPS when I'm indoors. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

GrouchoM said:


> I think you missed that connecting to a phone does NOT sync to the second.


Yeah, I missed that part because at least for me (Instinct Solar firmware 15.40, Android 11) syncing the watch with my phone, even for a moment without ever actually opening the Garmin Connect app, absolutely DOES sync seconds when updating time. Same with my GFs Fenix 6s FWIW. I just reset both our watches manually to crazy times, did a hard shutdown for a few minutes so even the seconds were wonky, and as soon as I turned on Bluetooth on my phone both watches were instantly second accurate.

YMMV.


----------



## GrouchoM

I'm at 15.40, running Android 11 and it's of by 1-3 seconds after syncing . The earlier member (and Garmin CS) seems to have a similar experience, too. I'm glad it works for you but, once again, I'm not griping, I'm stating for the OP and leaving up to them to determine what's important to them. 
The CS said that the Fenix allowed the user to set a preloaded location when I asked about it. He thought that the capability might flow into the Instinct Solar in the future. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz




----------



## Odie

I decided to put my watch out for a while over the last couple of days to see how high I could get the battery in sun, this is the result:


----------



## Odie

Battery Saver:

I’m sensing…a fun competition? Who can top me?


----------



## Odie

Now we know what the sign looks like for “unlimited”:


----------



## GrouchoM

Odie said:


> Now we know what the sign looks like for “unlimited”:


Which infinity is it, though? Countable or uncountable? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnoc33

Hello, I have a graphite instict and was thinking of changing the straps to the sunburst ones. Would anyone have this setup and have a photo by any chance ??
Thanks


----------



## Dbltap22

Lots of things done before 9am. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Digging out
Tundra GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tundra GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## johant

GrouchoM said:


> Which infinity is it, though? Countable or uncountable?


Countable.

My Solar says hi:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Today.. we gained another minute of sun light 

pretty much repeat shot from yesterday. The spinning wheel did not melt at all. 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dbltap22

Anyone have a line on some parachute straps?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tundra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GaryK30

The original Instinct is only $140 at Amazon today.









Amazon.com: Garmin 010-02064-00 Instinct, Rugged Outdoor Watch with GPS, Features Glonass and Galileo, Heart Rate Monitoring and 3-Axis Compass, Graphite : Electronics


Amazon.com: Garmin 010-02064-00 Instinct, Rugged Outdoor Watch with GPS, Features Glonass and Galileo, Heart Rate Monitoring and 3-Axis Compass, Graphite : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Ron From Texas

The Instinct Solar in black is currently $230 at Costco for members. I have one on the way.


----------



## Ron From Texas

My Instinct Solar arrived today. The member price at Costco went back to $260. At Amazon it's $326. It's an amazing piece of gear which makes the term "tool watch" as it is usually used around here seem silly.


----------

